#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  О рациональности большей Тхеравады

## Кунсанг

Точно также можно сказать что Махаянцы бОльшие рационалисты. Чем больше заботишься о других тем больше заслуг создаешь и тем быстрее движешься к Пробуждению. Тантристы тогда еще бОльшие рационалисты. Если мантра приносит плоды быстрее то я буду использовать тантру на Пути поскольку быстрее это лучше чем дольше. Чем не рационализм?

----------


## Ануруддха

А где практическое обоснование, что быстрее?

----------

Zom (10.10.2012)

----------


## Аурум

По-моему, выбор направления буддизма *не коррелирует* с рациональностью или нерациональностью выбравшего то или иное направление.
Просто некоторые хотят видеть свой выбор того или иного направления как признак, выделяющий их как более рационального (умного, продвинутого, красивого и т.п.) по сравнению с выбравшим другое направление.
Типа: _"Я выбрал А, значит я умнее, рациональнее, красивее и успешнее чем те, кто выбрал Б!"_

----------

Ersh (14.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А где практическое обоснование, что быстрее?


А где практическое обоснование, что медленнее?  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (11.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

А где обоснование (хотябы теоретическое), что Махаяна отличается именно скоростью достижения Пробуждения, а не мотивацией?  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> А где практическое обоснование, что медленнее?


Выдвинувший тезис пусть его и доказывает  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Маркион (11.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А где обоснование (хотябы теоретическое), что Махаяна отличается именно скоростью достижения Пробуждения, а не мотивацией?


Сергей. Вы же понимаете, что подобный вопрос можно адресовать и последователям тхеравады и потом долго смеяться или переходить на холивар?
Махаяна от тхеравады мало отличается в методах, но может в какой-то степени отличаться в воззрении и мотивации. Но эта мотивация сама по себе также является и противоядием и методом. С другой стороны из-за некоторых отличий в воззрении скорость также может быть более высокой.

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Выдвинувший тезис пусть его и доказывает


Бедный Кунсанг. Интересно как это у него получится

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А где практическое обоснование, что быстрее?


Это есть в Махаянских текстах, что бодхичитта самый быстрый Путь к Пробуждению. Атиша делал обходы вокруг ступы и задался вопросом - каков самый быстрый путь к бодхи? И тогда две женщины которые оказались рядом и являлись на самом деле Тарами сказали в ответ на его мысли, что бодхичитта это самый быстрый путь к бодхи. Лама Цонкапа спрашивал у Манджушри - каков в наш век упадка самый краткий и быстрый путь к бодхи- и Манджушри ответил что три основы пути, Гуру-йога и практика трех божеств йидамов является самым быстрым путем к бодхи. И многие ученики Ламы Цонкапы следуя этому пути достигали бодхи за 12 лет или меньше.

----------

Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

И в наше время чудеса возможны. Знакомый мастер который строил в степи ступу тысячи лотосов в одиночку, меся цемент в большой чаше похожей на пиалу, рассказывал что когда совсем прижимало по финансам, приезжал бурят который не был похож на бурят внешне, но говорил по бурятски и машина его была такой какой мастер никогда говорит не видел в жизни ни до, ни после. И давал много долларов, не рублей. Так было пару раз и всегда в самые тяжелые моменты. Потом когда я рассказывал эту историю знакомым ламам все они говорили что это или сам Бурхан-Будда или его представители приезжали в форме этого бурята.

----------

Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> это или сам Бурхан-Будда или его представители приезжали в форме этого бурята.


В этом не может быть ни каких сомнений  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (11.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Маркион (11.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Такой вопрос в рамках темы интересует: а в чем, по мнению махаянцев, рациональность сознательного выбора пути бодхисаттвы? Как я понимаю, этот путь в Махаяне куда почетнее, чем путь обычного архата.

Ну да, все стремятся стать бодхисаттвой, чтобы спасти какое-то количество из бесконечного числа живых существ, это понятно. Но где тут рациональность?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Такой вопрос в рамках темы интересует: а в чем, по мнению махаянцев, рациональность сознательного выбора пути бодхисаттвы? Как я понимаю, этот путь в Махаяне куда почетнее, чем путь обычного архата.
> Ну да, все стремятся стать бодхисаттвой, чтобы спасти какое-то количество из бесконечного числа живых существ, это понятно. Но где тут рациональность?


Формально целью этого пути является не уровень архата или просто достижение освобождения, нирваны и пр., а полное просветление. Куда уж почётнее  :Smilie: 
Соответственно усилий надо прикладывать больше. Ну и предположительный прогресс на пути будет из-за этих усилий выше. А что касается рациональности... так альтруизм, также как развитие сострадания, равного отношения и пр. - рациональны только частично. Хотя так как это в качестве метода ведет к уменьшению эго-цепляния, то получаем опять-таки рациональное зерно

----------


## Кунсанг

> В этом не может быть ни каких сомнений


В Бурятии много интересного происходит. Янжима бурхан или Янгченма-Сарасвати ее проявление на камне. Многие кто не мог забеременеть беременели после поездки к ней. Напротив Янгченмы в селе Ярикто на сто дворов было 15 матерей героинь говорится. Это рекорд. Меня удивила ранжун-мани в Кяхте. Самопроявление мантры ом мани падме хум на скале. Цвет камня коричневый но сама мантра черного цвета и отчетлива. Несколько сот лет ей вроде и тоже много историй связано с этой ранжунг мани. Никакая краска не выдержит столько лет на солнце. Сам цвет камня такой. Также видел отпечаток ступни на камне глубокий тоже почитаемое место. Отчетливо ступня и пять пальцев. Кто может в камне оставить такой глубокий след? Божества рядом в общем.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> просто достижение освобождения, нирваны и пр., а полное просветление.


В Тхераваде, как я понимаю, ниббана (как с остатком, так и без) синоним полного просветления, потому что просветление там одно, оно или есть, или его нет, если просветление не полное, значит, оно никакое не просветление. Но, если я правильно понимаю, в Махаяне (или может только в Ваджре), просветления бывают разными -полными у будд, не полными у архатов? Эти просветления различаются как-нибудь итогами? Кужа архаты в Махаяне попадают после своего неполного просветления (давно хотел задать этот вопрос, хорошо, что повод подвернулся)?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В Тхераваде, как я понимаю, ниббана (как с остатком, так и без) синоним полного просветления, потому что просветление там одно, оно или есть, или его нет, если просветление не полное, значит, оно никакое не просветление.


В тхераваде это нирвана. Но не уровень будды, строго говоря. То есть полное и совершенное просветление.




> Но, если я правильно понимаю, в Махаяне (или может только в Ваджре), просветления бывают разными -полными у будд, не полными у архатов? Эти просветления различаются как-нибудь итогами?
> Кужа архаты в Махаяне попадают после своего неполного просветления (давно хотел задать этот вопрос, хорошо, что повод подвернулся)?


Ну кужа они попадают сказать трудно, поскольку тема немного о другом  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

У местных некоторых тхеравадинов Просветление это полная аннигиляция индивида включая его сознание как угасание свечи. Такой взгляд есть в школах буддизма. Но у махаянцев полное Просветление это развитие всех благих качеств ума и устранение всех негативных качеств ума и достижение всеведения. Ум Будды при полном бодхи видит все явления как ягоду на своей руке. В Махаяне архаты пребывают в Нирване собственного покоя и как бы застревают в ней, и у них нет всеведения. И они могут находиться в таком состоянии тысячи и миллионы лет. Тогда из сострадания Будда испускает луч из сердца который их касается и пробуждает их от такого пребывания и говорит вроде того: "Друг мой, твое достижение не полное, тебе еще есть к чему прилагать усилия, тебе нужно стать Буддой".

----------

Михаил Угамов (10.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У местных некоторых тхеравадинов Просветление это полная аннигиляция индивида включая его сознание как угасание свечи. Такой взгляд есть в школах буддизма.


Это уччхедвада, поскольку изначально полагается существование некоего индивида, помимо скандх, который либо аннигилирует (уччхедавада), либо пребывает в блаженстве Нирваны и проявляет активность (взгляды некоторых махаянцев).  : )




> Но у махаянцев полное Просветление это развитие всех благих качеств ума и устранение всех негативных качеств ума и достижение всеведения.


Это не только у махаянцев так, а у всех буддистов: _ «Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»_. 
Всеведение - это сверхспособность, которая у Будды развита в совершенстве, но на "качество" освобождения она не влияет. Ниббана Будды и Архата одинакова.




> В Махаяне архаты пребывают в Нирване собственного покоя и как бы застревают в ней, и у них нет всеведения. И они могут находиться в таком состоянии тысячи и миллионы лет.


В Тхераваде этой "махаянской нирване" , вернее этим неправильным о ней представлениям, соответствуют безформенные сферы. Т.е. никакая это не Ниббана, и существа пребывающие в арупа-локах никакие не Архаты. Максимум анагамины.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Байраги (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не только у махаянцев так, а у всех буддистов: _ «Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»_. 
> Всеведение - это сверхспособность, которая у Будды развита в совершенстве, но на "качество" освобождения она не влияет. Ниббана Будды и Архата одинакова.


Так значит все таки не полное угасание сознания как свечи. НИрвана это угасание омрачений, но не благих качеств ума. Значит ум остается и никуда не исчезает полностью. В Махаяне говорится что Нирвана архата не полная из-за отсутствия всеведения. Остаются тонкие препятствия к всеведению. И выделяется отдельно аннутара самьяксам бодхи. Высшее и полное Пробуждение в отличие от Нирваны архатов.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> В Махаяне архаты пребывают в Нирване собственного покоя и как бы застревают в ней, и у них нет всеведения. И они могут находиться в таком состоянии тысячи и миллионы лет. Тогда из сострадания Будда испускает луч из сердца который их касается и пробуждает их от такого пребывания и говорит вроде того: "Друг мой, твое достижение не полное, тебе еще есть к чему прилагать усилия, тебе нужно стать Буддой".





> В Тхераваде этой "махаянской нирване" , вернее этим неправильным о ней представлениям, соответствуют безформенные сферы. Т.е. никакая это не Ниббана, и существа пребывающие в арупа-локах никакие не Архаты. Максимум анагамины.


Если считать, что в арупа-локах существа живут -"двигаются, думают, разговаривают" (я утрирую, конечно, не представляю, как живут на самом деле в арупа-локах, но как-то, скорее всего, живут), главное, что куда-то к чему-то стремятся, имея какую-то неудовлетворенность  в основе своих стремлений, а в ниббане не живут -не "двигаются", никуда не стремятся, то выходит, что бесформенные сферы нирване Махаяны не совсем соответствуют.

Вообще, нирвана Махаяны на сферы пребывания реализованных джайнских джив несколько похожа.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> НИрвана это угасание омрачений, но не благих качеств ума.


Да, таково определение прижизненной Ниббаны (саупадисесса-ниббана). Ниббана - высшая цель буддизма. Дословно означает «прекращение» или «угасание». Это полное угасание жажды, злобы, невежества, что ведёт к освобождению от всякого будущего рождения, старения, болезней, смерти, страданий и печали.




> Значит ум остается и никуда не исчезает полностью.


А это уже догадки, обусловленные привязанностью к составляющим опыта, т.е. к пяти совокупностям. Пять совокупностей однозначно гаснут в Ниббане, ибо Будда называет скандхи дуккха, а Ниббана - это прекращение всех дуккха, всего обусловленного. В Тхераваде считается, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое.




> В Махаяне говорится что Нирвана архата не полная из-за отсутствия всеведения. Остаются тонкие препятствия к всеведению. И выделяется отдельно аннутара самьяксам бодхи. Высшее и полное Пробуждение в отличие от Нирваны архатов.


Если учитывать то, как понимается архатство в Махаяне, то всё может быть. ) Только  никакого отношения к Тхераваде это не имеет.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Омраченные скандхи это дукха. Но очищенные скандхи это не дукха. Это разные вещи грязные и чистые скандхи. Сознание омраченное исчезает и остается то же сознание но уже очищенное от омрачений. Когда говорится что 5 скандх угасают, в Махаяне понимают что угасают загрязненные скандхи. Сравнивают сознание омраченное с грязной водой. Когда с помощью фильтров вода очищается, уже нет грязной воды "сознания" как скандхи загрязненной клешами, но остается чистая скандха - вода, очищенная от загрязнений.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Омраченные скандхи это дукха. Но очищенные скандхи это не дукха. Это разные вещи грязные и чистые скандхи. Сознание омраченное исчезает и остается то же сознание но уже очищенное от омрачений. Когда говорится что 5 скандх угасают, в Махаяне понимают что угасают загрязненные скандхи. Сравнивают сознание омраченное с грязной водой. Когда с помощью фильтров вода очищается, уже нет грязной воды "сознания" как скандхи загрязненной клешами, но остается чистая скандха - вода, очищенная от загрязнений.


Скандхи - это обусловленные явления, имеющие причины для своего возникновения. И этими причинами являются жажда и камма, происходящие из невежества. Прекращение этих причин означает, что не может быть повторного возникновения совокупностей после париниббаны просветленного. 
Будучи обусловленными (несамосущими), скандхи непостоянны, а следовательно дуккха. Чтобы скандхи перестали быть дуккха они должны стать самосущими и постоянными - а это невозможно. ) Поэтому Будда учит именно прекращению дуккха, а не трансформации дуккха в не-дуккха. 
Опять же, в Махаяне могут считать иначе.. : )

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (11.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Не все что происходит в сознании происходит из невежества и других клеш. Поэтому когда корень невежества устранен то и прекращается эта цепь происходящая из неведения и клеш, но поскольку в сознании также есть мудрость и благие качества ума, они никуда не уходят и продолжаются опираясь на свои предыдущие моменты. Иначе противоречие - в сознании есть некоторая мудрость и есть неведение и когда неведение исчезает исчезает и вся мудрость. Это неправильно. Или злоба и ее противоположность мейтри - доброта. Если из сознания исчезла злоба, то доброта никуда не исчезает. Нет причины для ее исчезновения. Тогда как для исчезновения злобы есть причина это отсутствие невежества, поскольку из нее появляется злоба. Наоборот с исчезновением злобы доброта вырастает до безмерной. Как буддисты молятся о развитии 4 безмерных. Радость, сострадание, доброта равностность. Но не так молятся что да исчезнет полностью мое сознание.

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Иначе противоречие - в сознании есть некоторая мудрость и есть неведение и когда неведение исчезает исчезает и вся мудрость.


Пока в сознании есть неведение в нём нет мудрости, есть лишь потенциал обрести эту мудрость. Когда появляется мудрость, прекращается неведение, являющееся главной причиной сансары. Таким образом, мудрость служит для освобождения, а не для цепляния за неё. Здесь стоит вспомнить известный пример о плоте, служащем для переправы, а не для того, чтобы нести его на себе:  

_"Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него". 
_




> Как буддисты молятся о развитии 4 безмерных. Радость, сострадание, доброта равностность. Но не так молятся что да исчезнет полностью мое сознание.


Правильно, буддисты молятся об искоренении неблагих качеств (которые являются причиной страдания всех существ), и о развитии благих, которые ведут к счастью. А о прекращении самих страданий молятся например верующие в Бога. )

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

ПОка в сознании есть неведение в нем есть некоторая мудрость иначе противоречие - откуда ни возьмись появилась высшая мудрость и неведение исчезло. Вы же сами правильно заметили что все в сознании происходит из своих причин. Также не все процессы в сознании происходят из клеш и неведения. В цитате идет речь о привязанности к Учению, а не о том, что мудрость исчезает. Когда процессы в сознании связанные с клешами исчезают, остаются процессы связанные с мудростью и другими благими качествами и они происходят из своих причин и не могут исчезнуть никак.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ПОка в сознании есть неведение в нем есть некоторая мудрость иначе противоречие - откуда ни возьмись появилась высшая мудрость и неведение исчезло.


Что значит откуда ни возьмись? Мудрость обретается практикой Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: _"Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден"._

----------

Bob (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вы же говорили что нет мудрости а есть лишь потенциал. Один потенциал пока есть неведение.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы же говорили что нет мудрости а есть лишь потенциал. Один потенциал пока есть неведение.


Правильно, у каждого есть поненциал развить мудрость, которая может изничтожить пороки ума, в т.ч. неведение.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Пока в сознании есть неведение в нём нет мудрости, есть лишь потенциал обрести эту мудрость. Когда появляется мудрость, прекращается неведение, являющееся главной причиной сансары.


Из вашей фразы выходит что пока есть неведение в нем нет мудрости, лишь потенциал развить ее. Но лишь потенциал и развитие мудрости это разные вещи. Поэтому в уме есть некоторая мудрость по мере ее развития она возрастает и достигает совершенства. Достигнув совершенства она устраняет неведение но при этом не может исчезнуть сама с исчезновением неведения. Она замещает неведение. Если раньше в уме было главным неведение то когда оно устранено главным в уме становится мудрость.

----------


## Aion

> Чем не рационализм?


А о какой рациональности идёт речь? Что это такое и чем рациональность лучше иррациональности?

----------

Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

(Выбор какого буддийского направления рациональнее для данного человека? Может ли быть так, что как-то _вообще и в среднем_ рациональнее выбирать махаяну?)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А о какой рациональности идёт речь? Что это такое и чем рациональность лучше иррациональности?


Это сознательное в отличие от бессознательного наверное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А где практическое обоснование, что быстрее?


Если не ставить целью достижение состояния Будды, то такого разнообразия качеств, присущих лишь Будде, просто не достигнешь вообще. Вот и всё обоснование. Будда добежал, остальные сошли с дистанции... по личным предпочтениям и вследствие собственного понимания целей.

"Я не хотел", "мне этого не надо" - вопрос вторичный.

----------


## Aion

> Это сознательное в отличие от бессознательного наверное.


Но если человек принадлежит к иррациональному психотипу (а таковых, надо полагать, половина), рациональность - это характеристика его бессознательного, и как бы он ни старался быть рационалистом, у него ничего не выйдет...

----------

Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> (Выбор какого буддийского направления рациональнее для данного человека? Может ли быть так, что как-то _вообще и в среднем_ рациональнее выбирать махаяну?)


Обычно выбирают всё же наставника и общину, а не "направление Махаяны".

----------

Байраги (13.10.2012), Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Обычно выбирают всё же наставника и общину, а не "направление Махаяны".


И что теперь, вот прям всё бросить и прекратить обсуждать _маха vs хинатхера_ с позиции "у кого рационалка больше"?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> И что теперь, вот прям всё бросить и прекратить обсуждать _маха vs хинатхера_ с позиции "у кого рационалка больше"?


А зачем обсуждать? Просто надо посчитать людей в общинах с соответствующим профильным образованием, участвовавших в реальных проектах (требующих выдвижения гипотез и проверки их на практике) и посмотреть на эти цифры.

Всё остальное  - для незамутнённых девушек... кхм, с гуманитарным складом мышления.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (10.10.2012), Ондрий (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Просто надо посчитать людей в общинах с соответствующим профильным образованием, участвовавших в реальных проектах (требующих выдвижения гипотез и проверки их на практике) и посмотреть на эти цифры.
> 
> Всё остальное  - для незамутнённых девушек... кхм, с гуманитарным складом мышления.


А то, что предлагаете--для кого?  :Smilie:  И что полезного им, замутённым или недевушкам, обещает это _посчитать людей... и посмотреть на цифры_?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А то, что предлагаете--для кого?  И что полезного им, замутённым или недевушкам, обещает это _посчитать людей... и посмотреть на цифры_?


Хм... Переформулируйте, пожалуйста. Не совсем понял, что вы хотели сказать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Скорость продвиджения по Пути зависит исключительно от личного уровня двух собраний - добродетели и знаний(навыков). 

И любой человек, ставший буддистом, - исключительно рационален - ибо извлекает конкретную и осознанную пользу с пониманием цели и результата и следуя этапам Пути.

А вообще, кальпой больше - кальпой меньше, - чем мы тут меряемся? :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.10.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

Уж если взялся верить - верь. Это предполагает некоторые усилия духа.
А торговаться, как на рынке - "в это верю, а тут вот чой-то перебор..." - как-то тухло. Как желание сэкономить на этих усилиях, таки да.

С чего бы вообще "большая рациональность" - аргумент "за"?
Похоже, если многим нужно, по меткому выражению Топпера, "выжигать в себе Христа", то другим не менее многим - "научный атеизм"...

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Уж если взялся верить - верь...
> А торговаться, как на рынке - "в это верю, а тут вот чой-то перебор..." - как-то тухло..


Э-э,ы....




> «Не пора ли, друзья мои, нам замахнуться на Вильяма, понимаете ли, м-м, нашего Шекспира?» Труппа с энтузиазмом отвечает: «И замахнемся!»





> ..Это предполагает некоторые усилия духа...


Как интересно :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Поэтому когда корень невежества устранен то и прекращается эта цепь происходящая из неведения и клеш, но поскольку в сознании также есть мудрость и благие качества ума, они никуда не уходят и продолжаются опираясь на свои предыдущие моменты.





> Также не все процессы в сознании происходят из клеш и неведения. В цитате идет речь о привязанности к Учению, а не о том, что мудрость исчезает. Когда процессы в сознании связанные с клешами исчезают, остаются процессы связанные с мудростью и другими благими качествами и они происходят из своих причин и не могут исчезнуть никак.


Вот, что написано по этому поводу в ПК (напр, Алагаддупама сутта, МН22, да и во многих других суттах есть этот фрагмент):




> «Поэтому, монахи, любая форма - прошлая, будущая или настоящая; внутренняя или внешняя; *грубая или утончённая*; *обычная или возвышенная; далёкая или близкая*: каждую форму следует видеть такой, какой она есть на самом деле, за счёт правильного распознавания, так: «Это не моё. Я не таков. Это не моё «я».
> 
> Любое чувство...
> Любое восприятие...
> Любые формации...
> 
> Любое сознание - прошлое, будущее или настоящее; внутреннее или внешнее; *грубое или утончённое; обычное или возвышенное; далёкое и близкое*: каждое сознание следует видеть таким, какое оно есть на самом деле, за счёт правильного распознавания, так: «Это не моё. Я не таков. Это не моё «я».
> Видя это таким образом, обученный ученик благородных всё больше разочаровывается в форме, в чувстве, в восприятии, в формациях, в сознании. Устранив очарованность, он становится бесстрастным. Через бесстрастие он полностью освобождается. Полностью освободившись, он знает: «Полностью освобождён».


То есть, полностью освобожденный освобождается и от сознания, наряду с другими скандхами, в том числе и от хорошего сознания с благими качествами (утонченного, возвышенного), оно тоже не "я", от него тоже надо будет отказаться. Из сутт ПК четко следует, что не бывает архатов и будд с вечным сознанием, в котором нет клеш, но есть только процессы, связанные с мудростью. 
Более того, нельзя сказать, что у освобожденных есть какое-либо сознание, даже самое благое. Потому что это положительная характеристика, а о ниббане мы можем рассуждать только негативно -мы не можем говорить, что там есть, мы можем лишь говорить, чего там нет.

----------

Sadhak (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (11.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Более того, нельзя сказать, что у освобожденных есть какое-либо сознание, даже самое благое. Потому что это положительная характеристика, а о ниббане мы можем рассуждать только негативно


Да, Будда говорит о Ниббане главным образом в терминах отрицания страдания – как прекращение страдания, старости и смерти, невозмутимое, неугнетенное, беспечальное. Она также описывается как отрицание скверн, факторов ума, которые удерживают нас в рабстве. Она также названа бесстрастием (вирага), устранением жажды, сокрушением гордыни, искоренением самомнения, истреблением тщеславия.

Поскольку Ниббана выражается таким образом в отрицательных терминах, многие получили неверное представление, будто бы это что-то негативное и выражает самоуничтожение. Ниббана, определенно, не является уничтожением себя, поскольку нет никакого себя, чтобы его уничтожить. Если вообще что-то есть, так это уничтожение заблуждения, ложной идеи себя. 

Применение негативной терминологии вовсе не означает, что Ниббана – это лишь аннигиляция, чисто негативное достижение. Отрицание отрицательных ценностей не отрицательно. ))

Чтобы избежать такого однобокого представления, Будда также описывает Ниббану и в положительных терминах. Он представляет Ниббану как наивысшее счастье, совершенное блаженство, умиротворение, освобождение, свобода. Он называет Ниббану островом свободным от страданий, на который могут высадиться существа. Для существ, которые беспомощно уносятся в сторону океана старости и смерти, это защищенное и безопасное место.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Vladiimir (11.10.2012), Байраги (13.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.10.2012), Митяй (12.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (11.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Точно также можно сказать что Махаянцы бОльшие рационалисты...


У Тхеравады есть конкурент.

Я читал о Американском Дзене где отрицается перерождения... И возможность избавиться от негативных состояний...

----------


## Кунсанг

> То есть, полностью освобожденный освобождается и от сознания, наряду с другими скандхами, в том числе и от хорошего сознания с благими качествами (утонченного, возвышенного), оно тоже не "я", от него тоже надо будет отказаться. Из сутт ПК четко следует, что не бывает архатов и будд с вечным сознанием, в котором нет клеш, но есть только процессы, связанные с мудростью. 
> Более того, нельзя сказать, что у освобожденных есть какое-либо сознание, даже самое благое. Потому что это положительная характеристика, а о ниббане мы можем рассуждать только негативно -мы не можем говорить, что там есть, мы можем лишь говорить, чего там нет.


О Нирване разве не говорят что это совершенный покой и счастье в ПК? Отсутствие страданий и есть счастье по определению. Счастье это положительная характеристика. Думаю в ПК должны быть слова о НИрване как о счастье.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Чтобы избежать такого однобокого представления, Будда также описывает Ниббану и в положительных терминах. Он представляет Ниббану как наивысшее счастье, совершенное блаженство, умиротворение, освобождение, свобода. Он называет Ниббану островом свободным от страданий, на который могут высадиться существа. Для существ, которые беспомощно уносятся в сторону океана старости и смерти, это защищенное и безопасное место.


Из этого же следует что никакого полного уничтожения сознания нет и это ошибка что освобождаются и от хорошего сознания. Освобождаются от всех видов сознаний загрязненных "далеких или близких" как сказано в сутре. Остается чистое сознание которое ИСПЫТЫВАЕТ ЭТО БЛАЖЕНСТВО, СВОБОДУ. Вы чувствуете что кто-то продолжает что-то испытывать? Если же сказать что нет никого, чтобы его уничтожить и так далее в понятиях абсолютной мудрости, то это также не означает что вообще нет индивида. Нет индивида независимого. "Я" есть взаимозависимое и оно будет также после Пробуждения. Взаимозависимое "Я" постигает природу реальности и освобождается от сансары.

----------


## Кунсанг

"Видя это таким образом, обученный ученик благородных всё больше разочаровывается в форме, в чувстве, в восприятии, в формациях, в сознании. Устранив очарованность, он становится бесстрастным. Через бесстрастие он полностью освобождается. Полностью освободившись, он знает: «Полностью освобождён».

То есть из вашей же цитаты следует что "полностью освободившись, ОН ЗНАЕТ: "ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОСВОБОЖДЕН". То есть достигнув Нирваны он знает, что достиг освобождения. Если же Нирвана это полное угасание сознания, то это знание невозможно.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> "Видя это таким образом, обученный ученик благородных всё больше разочаровывается в форме, в чувстве, в восприятии, в формациях, в сознании. Устранив очарованность, он становится бесстрастным. Через бесстрастие он полностью освобождается. Полностью освободившись, он знает: «Полностью освобождён».
> 
> То есть из вашей же цитаты следует что "полностью освободившись, ОН ЗНАЕТ: "ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОСВОБОЖДЕН". То есть достигнув Нирваны он знает, что достиг освобождения. Если же Нирвана это полное угасание сознания, то это знание невозможно.


Так при достижении ниббаны, сознание не угасает. Оно угасает позже, после распада тела и остальных кхандх, что является ниббаной без остатка. При переживании ниббаны, появляется прямое знание, что после смерти тела произойдет полное угасание и окончательный распад всех кхандх. Облегчение от груза, который из-за неведения считался самостью и выхватывался из безличного природного круговорота вместе с сопутствующей дукха - и есть блаженство ниббаны. То что мы насильно вырвали у природы и считали собой, отпускается и растворяется в ее круговороте, и нет больше авиджи, санскар, веданы, танхи и упаданы, нет становления виньяны и нама-рупы, нет больше рождения и старости со смертью.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Вантус (12.10.2012), Митяй (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012), Читтадхаммо (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так при достижении ниббаны, сознание не угасает. Оно угасает позже, после распада тела и остальных кхандх, что является ниббаной без остатка. При переживании ниббаны, появляется прямое знание, что после смерти тела произойдет полное угасание и окончательный распад всех кхандх. Облегчение от груза, который из-за неведения считался самостью и выхватывался из безличного природного круговорота вместе с сопутствующей дукха - и есть блаженство ниббаны. То что мы насильно вырвали у природы и считали собой, отпускается и растворяется в ее круговороте, и нет больше авиджи, санскар, веданы, танхи и упаданы, нет становления виньяны и нама-рупы, нет больше рождения и старости со смертью.


Тогда слова при достижении НИрваны странно звучат: "Полностью освобожден". Было бы правильнее: "Я освобожден, но полностью буду освобожден после смерти". Иначе полностью освобожден это является не совсем верным утверждением при достижении НИрваны при жизни. И потом довольно странное это счастье полного уничтожения сознания при достижения посмертной НИрваны. То есть достигнув Нирваны при жизни, человек испытывает высшее блаженство, потом через год допустим умирает и уже ничего не испытывает. Зачем же тогда Будда так часто говорил о НИрване как о высшем счастье. Ради одного года жизни что-ли? Если копать в этом направлении - полном исчезновении сознания, то в этом должно найтись много ошибок даже на основе ПК.

----------

Германн (13.10.2012), Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Потому что употребление в качестве описания Нирваны описания - высшее блаженство, счастье и т.д. вообще будет невозможно применить к тому чего вообще нет. Этого явления нет, нет никакого сознания, какое такое блаженство, нет ничего. Точно также как стул. К нему неприменимо описание - высшее блаженство. Потому что у стула нет сознания. Если же принять ваше мнение что отсутствие сознания это высшее блаженство, то тогда стул это Нирвана.

----------

Германн (13.10.2012), Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Также если внимательно посмотреть на цитату, то там очень ясно говорится о высшей Нирване, а не прижизненной, которую подчеркивает слово "Полностью освободившись, он знает: «Полностью освобождён»". То есть при полном освобождении, он знает. Слово знает указывает на то, что сознание продолжает функционировать. По-моему все очень просто.

----------

Германн (13.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Также если внимательно посмотреть на цитату, то там очень ясно говорится о высшей Нирване, а не прижизненной, которую подчеркивает слово "Полностью освободившись, он знает: «Полностью освобождён»". То есть при полном освобождении, он знает. Слово знает указывает на то, что сознание продолжает функционировать. По-моему все очень просто.


Полностью освобожден *от загрязнений*. А полное освобождение от загрязнений, если полагать, что ПК верно передает слово Будды, ведет к угасанию, рассеиванию, исчезновению пяти скандх. В том числе и сознания. Оно в ПК *не продолжает*  функционировать после ниббаны без остатка. Тело же и ум в ниббане с остатком продолжают функционировать по инерции.

Архат испытывает не просто счастье, а счастье покоя, полного снятия всякого напряжения, об этом счастье Будда говорил. А это не то же самое, что счастье и блаженство сознания, которое так или иначе связано с удовлетворением стремлений. 

Я вот к чему это все говорю. Если в тибетском и китайском буддизме нет сутр, где говорится о полном угасании всех скандх (такие как упомянутая выше палийскоканонная Алагаддупама сутта МН22 или отсутствуют, или совсем иначе звучат), но есть только сутры, говорящие о вечном сознании освобожденного, то тогда вопросов насчет рационализма махаянцев нет. Но если есть в тибетском и китайском канонах перевод алагаддупамы сутты, который так же звучит, как в ПК, то один вопрос имеется. Что рациональнее -признавать слово Будды и мыслить и действовать полностью с соответствии с признаваемым, или признавать слово Будды, но мыслить и действовать в соответствии с положениями, которые полностью опровергают некоторые места в сказанном слове Будды?

----------

Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тогда слова при достижении НИрваны странно звучат: "Полностью освобожден". Было бы правильнее: "Я освобожден, но полностью буду освобожден после смерти". Иначе полностью освобожден это является не совсем верным утверждением при достижении НИрваны при жизни. И потом довольно странное это счастье полного уничтожения сознания при достижения посмертной НИрваны. То есть достигнув Нирваны при жизни, человек испытывает высшее блаженство, потом через год допустим умирает и уже ничего не испытывает. Зачем же тогда Будда так часто говорил о НИрване как о высшем счастье. Ради одного года жизни что-ли?


Даже одно мгновение переживания ниббаны и знания освобождения ценнее, чем бесчисленное количество кальп сансары.




> Если копать в этом направлении - полном исчезновении сознания, то в этом должно найтись много ошибок даже на основе ПК.


На каком основании вы утверждаете об ошибках? Только на том, что ваше лелеемое и обожаемое "Я" не может даже допустить мысль о том, что оно не является чем-то отдельно существующим на самом деле, а всего лишь безличное скопление дхамм, выхваченное у природы в следствии заблуждения? И что высочайшее надмирское счастье из возможных, это прямое постижение, что в кхандхах нет ничего вашего и нет Я, и после ниббаны кхандхи просто отпускаются, и по окончании жизненной силы в теле, рассеиваются подобно дыму и золе.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Потому что употребление в качестве описания Нирваны описания - высшее блаженство, счастье и т.д. вообще будет невозможно применить к тому чего вообще нет. Этого явления нет, нет никакого сознания, какое такое блаженство, нет ничего. Точно также как стул. К нему неприменимо описание - высшее блаженство. Потому что у стула нет сознания. Если же принять ваше мнение что отсутствие сознания это высшее блаженство, то тогда стул это Нирвана.


Ниббана высшее блаженство, для переживающего ее Пробужденного. Но Будда не обещал *вечного* блаженства (это к Иегове  :Wink: ), напротив, ниббана без остатка - это прекращение совокупностей и связанных с ними страданий. Пока существа блуждают в сансаре, происходит практически тоже самое, что они считают собой, допустим тот же стул  :Smilie: , и всячески страдают от этого.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То есть достигнув Нирваны при жизни, человек испытывает высшее блаженство, потом через год допустим умирает и уже ничего не испытывает. Зачем же тогда Будда так часто говорил о НИрване как о высшем счастье. Ради одного года жизни что-ли?


Это такое индийское высшее счастье--не рождаться. :-)

----------

Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Митяй (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Тогда слова при достижении НИрваны странно звучат: "Полностью освобожден". Было бы правильнее: "Я освобожден, но полностью буду освобожден после смерти". Иначе полностью освобожден это является не совсем верным утверждением при достижении НИрваны при жизни. И потом довольно странное это счастье полного уничтожения сознания при достижения посмертной НИрваны. То есть достигнув Нирваны при жизни, человек испытывает высшее блаженство, потом через год допустим умирает и уже ничего не испытывает. Зачем же тогда Будда так часто говорил о НИрване как о высшем счастье. Ради одного года жизни что-ли? Если копать в этом направлении - полном исчезновении сознания, то в этом должно найтись много ошибок даже на основе ПК.


Ниббанасукха сутта:

Я слышал, что однажды досточтимый Сарипутта жил недалеко от Раджагахи в Бамбуковой роще, Беличьем заповеднике. Там он сказал монахам:

*– Это Освобождение (ниббана) приятно, друзья. Это Освобождение приятно.

Когда это было сказано, досточтимый Удайин сказал досточтимому Сарипутте:

– Но мой друг, что приятного там, где ничего не чувствуется?

– Именно это здесь и приятно, мой друг: что ничего не чувствуется.* Есть пять составляющих чувственности. Какие именно пять? Формы, сознаваемые с помощью зрения - милые, приятные, очаровательные, привлекательные, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные; звуки... запахи... вкусы... тактильные ощущения, сознаваемые с помощью тела - милые, приятные, очаровательные, привлекательные, вызывающие желание, соблазнительные. Какое бы удовольствие или радость ни возникали на основе этих пяти составляющих чувственности, это чувственное удовольствие.

И при этом монах, – совершенно непривязанный к чувственности (кама), непривязанный к неумелым способам поведения (акусала-дхамма), – входит и остается в первой джхане... Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с чувственностью (кама), это несчастье для него. Точно так же, как боль возникает как несчастье для здорового человека, точно так же внимание к связанным с чувственностью восприятиям - это несчастье для него. А Благословенный сказал, что любое несчастье - это страдание (дуккха). Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).

Далее монах, с остановкой направленного мышления (витакка) и аналитического мышления (вичара), входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и удовольствие, рожденные сосредоточением (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от направленной мысли и анализа, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам). Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с направленным мышлением (витакка), это несчастье для него...

Далее монах, с угасанием восторга (пити), пребывает в беспристрастии (упеккха), с осознанностью (сати) и бдительностью (сампаджанна); и испытывает физическое удовольствие (сукха). Он входит и остается в третьей джхане, и о нем благородные говорят: "В удовольствии живет тот, кто беспристрастен и осознает". Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с восторгом (пити), это несчастье для него...

Далее монах, с отбрасыванием удовольствия и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – входит и остается в четвертой джхане: осознанности, очищенной беспристрастием (упеккха-сати-париcуддхи), ни удовольствии, ни страдании (адуккхам-асукха). Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с беспристрастием (упеккха), это несчастье для него...

Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы восприятий (физической) формы, с исчезновением восприятий сопротивления, и не обращая внимания на восприятия разнообразия, думая: "Бесконечное пространство", входит и пребывает в сфере бесконечности пространства. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным с формой (рупа), это несчастье для него...

Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы бесконечности пространства, думая: "Бесконечное сознание", входит и пребывает в сфере бесконечности сознания. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным со сферой бесконечности пространства, это несчастье для него...

Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы бесконечности сознания, думая: "Ничего нет", входит и пребывает в сфере отсутствия. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным со сферой бесконечности сознания, это несчастье для него...

Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы отсутствия, входит и пребывает в сфере ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным со сферой отсутствия, это несчастье для него... любое несчастье - это страдание (дуккха). Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).

Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и остается в прекращении восприятия и чувства. И, когда он видит (это) с помощью распознавания, его влечения (асава) полностью прекращаются. Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Карло (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Потому что употребление в качестве описания Нирваны описания - высшее блаженство, счастье и т.д. вообще будет невозможно применить к тому чего вообще нет.


Не стоит привязываться к словам и пытаться понять положительное описание Ниббаны как некое блаженство в прямом сымсле этого слова. ) Даже слово "счастье", используемое, чтобы описать Нирвану, имеет здесь совершенно другой смысл. Сарипутта сказал однажды: "О друг, Нирвана - это счастье! Нирвана - это счастье!" Тогда Удайи спросил: "Но, друг Сарипутта, каким же это может быть счастьем, если нет ощущения?" Ответ Сарипутты был высоко философским и превосходящим обычное понимание: "То, что нет ощущения, само по себе уже счастье".  (более подробно об этом здесь)


"И может статься, Ананда, что какие-либо странники, имеющие другие убеждения, спросят: «Отшельник Готама говорит о прекращении восприятия и чувствования, и всё же описывает это как удовольствие. Что же это? Как такое может быть?» Когда они скажут так, им следует ответить: «Друзья, Благословенный описывает удовольствие не только когда есть приятное чувство. Но когда приятное где-либо и в чём-либо достигнуто, Татхагата описывает это как удовольствие»

Канонический комментарий поясняет это так: "Начиная с четвёртой джханы в медитации наличествует ни-приятное-ни-болезненное чувство. Но и это нейтральное чувство также называется "удовольствием" (сукха), поскольку оно умиротворённое и возвышенное. Те ощущения, которые возникают посредством пяти нитей чувственных желаний и посредством восьми медитативных достижений, называются "удовольствием, которое чувствуется" (ведаита-сукха). Состояние прекращения восприятия и чувствования называется "удовольствием, которое не чувствуется" (аведаита-сукха). Поэтому вне зависимости от того, чувствуется удовольствие или же нет, оба варианта являются "удовольствием" по причине безболезненности состояний (ниддуккхабхава-санкхатена сукхена)".

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...sutta-sv.htm#3

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Карло (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Митяй (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

[QUOTE=Михаил Угамов;513900]Полностью освобожден *от загрязнений*. А полное освобождение от загрязнений, если полагать, что ПК верно передает слово Будды, ведет к угасанию, рассеиванию, исчезновению пяти скандх. В том числе и сознания. Оно в ПК *не продолжает*  функционировать после ниббаны без остатка. Тело же и ум в ниббане с остатком продолжают функционировать по инерции.
QUOTE]

О чем я и говорил. Полное освобождение это конечная реализация про которую Будда сказал что человек достигший полного освобождения ЗНАЕТ: "Полностью освобожден". У вас при конечной реализации исчезают все скандхи, включая сознание, поэтому такого не может быть утверждения: "Он знает - полностью освобожден". Его уже нет сознания, оно исчезло при достижении полного освобождения, поэтому никто не может ничего знать. Вы не видите противоречия? Ведь уже нет сознания как нет сознания у стула. Стул может что-то знать? Тогда Будда ошибается говоря- Он знает. Но Будда не ошибается, поэтому слова Он знает, подчеркивают продолжение работы сознания. Все исчезновение скандх пяти относится к загрязненным скандхам, они да исчезают. Но остается очищенное сознание без клеш.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не стоит привязываться к словам и пытаться понять положительное описание Ниббаны как некое блаженство в прямом сымсле этого слова. ) Даже слово "счастье", используемое, чтобы описать Нирвану, имеет здесь совершенно другой смысл. Сарипутта сказал однажды: "О друг, Нирвана - это счастье! Нирвана - это счастье!" Тогда Удайи спросил: "Но, друг Сарипутта, каким же это может быть счастьем, если нет ощущения?" Ответ Сарипутты был высоко философским и превосходящим обычное понимание: "То, что нет ощущения, само по себе уже счастье".  (более подробно об этом здесь)


Это должно относиться к цепи 12ти членной сансары. Нет загрязненного ощущения и это счастье.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Дуб, орех, мочало - начинай сначала  :Smilie:

----------

Вантус (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О чем я и говорил. Полное освобождение это конечная реализация про которую Будда сказал что человек достигший полного освобождения ЗНАЕТ: "Полностью освобожден". У вас при конечной реализации исчезают все скандхи, включая сознание, поэтому такого не может быть утверждения: "Он знает - полностью освобожден".


Каким же образом можно рассказать о Ниббане, достигнув её, раз она подразумевает прекращение бывания-становления, и всех процессов конструирования, в том числе и речи, и телесных, и умственных процессов?

 Различают две разновидности Ниббаны — «саупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана с остатком подпитки», и соответственно «анупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана без остатка подпитки». При достижении первой прекращается непроизвольная взаимообусловленность, однако, так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны, и страдание прекращается полностью.

"Теперь, испытывая приятные, неприятные или безразличные ощущения, он знает, что это непостоянно, что это не сковывает его, что это не испытывается со страстью. Каким бы ни было ощущение, он испытывает его, не привязываясь к нему. Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль.  ..
"Потому, о бхиккху, кто наделен этим, наделен высшей мудростью, ибо знание угасания всех дуккха - это высшая благородная мудрость". 

В суттах достижение ниббаны часто описывается двумя способами - получением трёх знаний (тевиджа) на основе 4 джханы, или посредством достижения ниродха-самапатти через последовательное прохождение по всем джханам и бесформенным сферам.
Ниродха-самапатти (саннья-ведаита ниродха - прекращение восприятия и чувствования) - высшее медитативное достижение. В этом состоянии ум и все процессы ума временно прекращаются. Состояние ниродха-самапатти равно состоянию ниббаны после смерти архата.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

И достигший прижизненной НИрваны может сразу себя убить и тогда сразу достигнет посмертной НИрваны? Так получается.

----------


## Вантус

> Дуб, орех, мочало - начинай сначала


Так я и на тантры ссылался, но *Кунсанг*у что-либо говорить бесполезно. Он просто игнорирует любые доводы.

----------


## Вантус

> И достигший прижизненной НИрваны может сразу себя убить и тогда сразу достигнет посмертной НИрваны? Так получается.


Именно так и такой случай есть и тхеравадины могут его вспомнить. Более того, пхова убивает йогина, если что.

----------

Карма Палджор (12.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так я и на тантры ссылался, но *Кунсанг*у что-либо говорить бесполезно. Он просто игнорирует любые доводы.


Потому что я не знаю как относиться к выводам которые совершенно непонятны. Ясный свет ума после смерти это не сознание. Где вы это вычитали?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Именно так и такой случай есть и тхеравадины могут его вспомнить. Более того, пхова убивает йогина, если что.


И при чем тут йогин с пховой? Его сознание тоже исчезло? :Big Grin:

----------


## Вантус

> Потому что я не знаю как относиться к выводам которые совершенно непонятны. Ясный свет ума после смерти это не сознание. Где вы это вычитали?


Кунсанг, с вами уже все ясно. Вы не знаете основ не то что буддийской, а вообще общеиндийской дхармы. Есть пять скандх, помимо скандх живого существа нет. Сознание - одна из скандх, следовательно, как и все скандхи, оно - анатма, анитья и духкха. Это - азы абхидхармы, это можно прочитать в суттах через одну и в сутрах через две.

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вантус
"От того, что вы повторите нечто хоть сто раз, оно истинной не станет. Я уже выше возразил вам, что ума в момент смерти нет, а Ясный Свет - есть, более того, он проявляется только после растворения всех скандх, в том числе и скандхи сознания. Как же он может быть обусловлен умом? Более того, Ясный Свет - это необусловленные (асамскрита) дхармы. Как необусловленные дхармы могут быть чем-то обусловлены?"

Ясный свет ума и есть ум, только самого тонкого уровня. Скандха сознания не растворяется в ничто, а сознание утоньшается и грубые уровни исчезают. Сознание становится все тоньше и тоньше. И это тонкое сознание перерождается. Так в тантре объясняется. У вас скандха сознания растоврилась полностью и откуда то взялся ясный свет. И ясный свет обусловлен как и все явления от обозначения умом, иначе говорить о нем не представляется возможным. Будда также обусловлен и вообще все явления обусловлены.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, с вами уже все ясно. Вы не знаете основ не то что буддийской, а вообще общеиндийской дхармы. Есть пять скандх, помимо скандх живого существа нет. Сознание - одна из скандх, следовательно, как и все скандхи, оно - анатма, анитья и духкха. Это - азы абхидхармы, это можно прочитать в суттах через одну и в сутрах через две.


Ну ясно так ясно. Будда живое сущетсво? Живое. Его сознание это дукха? Нет. Вы так спешите кого-нибудь обличить в незнании, что создается впечатление что у вас растет мания всезнания :Smilie:

----------


## Митяй

> Вантус
> "От того, что вы повторите нечто хоть сто раз, оно истинной не станет. Я уже выше возразил вам, что ума в момент смерти нет, а Ясный Свет - есть, более того, он проявляется только после растворения всех скандх, в том числе и скандхи сознания. Как же он может быть обусловлен умом? Более того, Ясный Свет - это необусловленные (асамскрита) дхармы. Как необусловленные дхармы могут быть чем-то обусловлены?"
> 
> Ясный свет ума и есть ум, только самого тонкого уровня. Скандха сознания не растворяется в ничто, а сознание утоньшается и грубые уровни исчезают. Сознание становится все тоньше и тоньше. И это тонкое сознание перерождается. Так в тантре объясняется. У вас скандха сознания растоврилась полностью и откуда то взялся ясный свет. И ясный свет обусловлен как и все явления от обозначения умом, иначе говорить о нем не представляется возможным. Будда также обусловлен и вообще все явления обусловлены.


Кунсанг, чем, по-вашему, обусловлено это тонкое сознание, о котором вы говорите, и чем обусловлено его перерождение?

----------


## Вантус

> Ясный свет ума и есть ум, только самого тонкого уровня. Скандха сознания не растворяется в ничто, а сознание утоньшается и грубые уровни исчезают. Сознание становится все тоньше и тоньше. И это тонкое сознание перерождается.


Это не-буддийское воззрение. Будда сказал, что все дхармы - непостоянны, а у вас есть постоянная дхарма - тонкий ум.



> Так в тантре объясняется.


Ну-ка, цитатку, в какой это тантре так объясняется?



> У вас скандха сознания растоврилась полностью и откуда то взялся ясный свет.


У ваджраянцев, каулов и адвайта-ведантистов - именно так. Как у вас и кто это "вы" - даже не берусь судить.



> И ясный свет обусловлен как и все явления от обозначения умом, иначе говорить о нем не представляется возможным. Будда также обусловлен и вообще все явления обусловлены.


И нирвана - обусловлена?

----------


## Кунсанг

Во первых оно обусловлено своим предыдущим моментом сознания. Настоящий момент сознания зависит от предыдущих моментов. А его перерождение обусловлено кармическими причинами для обретения нового рождения.

----------


## Федор Ф

> И это тонкое сознание перерождается


Так перерождается же (т.е. оно сансарное, бхаванга). Ниббана - прекращение перерождений.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну ясно так ясно. Будда живое сущетсво? Живое. Его сознание это дукха? Нет. Вы так спешите кого-нибудь обличить в незнании, что создается впечатление что у вас растет мания всезнания


Будда не относится к sems chan (это слово переводят как "живое существо"). А вы еще раз продемонстрировали свое невежество, с чем вас и поздравлю.

----------

Кузьмич (16.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не-буддийское воззрение. Будда сказал, что все дхармы - непостоянны, а у вас есть постоянная дхарма - тонкий ум.


Это у вас небуддийское воззрение. ТОнкий ум вечен в плане продолжительности, но непостоянен, потому что это тот же ум только более острый и ясный. Чувствуете разницу? Постоянное это то что не меняется от момента к моменту. И тонкий ум непостоянен. К тому же постояннаЯ дхарма есть - это пространство.

----------


## Вантус

> К тому же постояннаЯ дхарма есть - это пространство.


А она обусловлена, *Кунсанг*?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда не относится к sems chan (это слово переводят как "живое существо"). А вы еще раз продемонстрировали свое невежество, с чем вас и поздравлю.


Живое существо это не только семчен) сансарное. Но шире - все у кого есть ум. Сем это ум. Чен это обладающий. Ум у Будды есть? Есть. Значит это живое существо.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ТОнкий ум вечен в плане продолжительности, но непостоянен, потому что это тот же ум только более острый и ясный. Чувствуете разницу? Постоянное это то что не меняется от момента к моменту. И тонкий ум непостоянен. К тому же постояннаЯ дхарма есть - это пространство.


Что ещё за "тонкий ум"? ) Если он непостоянен, то это дуккха. Если вечен, то это не буддийское воззрение. 

" В ниббане нет таких вещей как ум или сопутствующие факторы ума, которые имеют место в мире чувств и мире Форм. Естественным образом следует, что ум и материя, принадлежащие 31 сфере существования, полностью отсутствуют в ниббане. Однако некоторые любят заявлять, что после париниббаны Будды и Архаты обретают особый вид ума и материи в ниббане. Такое чрезмерное умствование характерно для тех, кто не может отпустить своё эго.

На этот счёт один учёный Саядо сказал, что если в ниббане есть особый вид ума и материи, то там также должен быть особый вид перерождений, который порождает особые виды старости, болезней, смерти, а эти в свою очередь являются причиной особых видов страданий, стенаний, печали, отчаяния и боли. Когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде сущестования. "

(Махаси Саядо)

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Митяй (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А она обусловлена, *Кунсанг*?


На грубом уровне это обусловленность от направлений. Тонкий уровень это опять же обусловленность от именования умом. Без связи с умом как вы можете думать или говорить о пространстве?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Что ещё за "тонкий ум"? ) Если он непостоянен, то это дуккха. Если вечен, то это не буддийское воззрение. 
> (Махаси Саядо)


Тонкий ум это тот ум который перерождается и потом после вхождения в новое тело из него снова равзорачиваются грубые уровни сознания. Во время смерти грубые уровни исчезают растворяются в нем и потом во время становления снова разворачиваются оттуда. В тантре его достигают с помощью йоги во время жизни. Он обладает большими возможностями. И кстати вечен и это махаянское воззрение.

----------


## Akaguma

> Тонкий ум это тот ум который перерождается и потом после вхождения в новое тело из него снова равзорачиваются грубые уровни сознания. Во время смерти грубые уровни исчезают растворяются в нем и потом во время становления снова разворачиваются оттуда. В тантре его достигают с помощью йоги во время жизни. Он обладает большими возможностями. И кстати вечен и это махаянское воззрение.


Этернализм чистой воды.

----------

Леонид Ш (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Этернализм чистой воды.


Дежа вю.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тонкий ум это тот ум который перерождается и потом после вхождения в новое тело из него снова равзорачиваются грубые уровни сознания.


Один из учеников самого Будды, по имени Сати, полагал, что Наставник учил: "Это то же самое сознание, что переселяется и странствует повсюду". Будда спросил его, что он имеет в виду, говоря "сознание". Ответ Сати был классическим: "Это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там". 

На что Будда ему воззразил, - "Разве ты слышал, чтобы я излагал учение подобным образом? Разве не объяснял я разными способами сознание, как возникающее из условий?"

----------

Bob (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Один из учеников самого Будды, по имени Сати, полагал, что Наставник учил: "Это то же самое сознание, что переселяется и странствует повсюду". Будда спросил его, что он имеет в виду, говоря "сознание". Ответ Сати был классическим: "Это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там". 
> 
> На что Будда ему воззразил, - "Разве ты слышал, чтобы я излагал учение подобным образом? Разве не объяснял я разными способами сознание, как возникающее из условий?"


Здесь следует изучать сознание. Есть ментальное сознание, слуха, зрения и т.д. В момент смерти они прекращают свою деятельность и сворачиваются в тонкое сознание, растворяются в нем. Затем в новом теле снова разворачиваются. Грубое ментальное сознание и другие.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тонкий ум это тот ум который перерождается и потом после вхождения в новое тело из него снова равзорачиваются грубые уровни сознания. Во время смерти грубые уровни исчезают растворяются в нем и потом во время становления снова разворачиваются оттуда. В тантре его достигают с помощью йоги во время жизни. Он обладает большими возможностями. И кстати вечен и это махаянское воззрение.


Так от этой "вечности" мы ведь и освобождаемся, потому что этот тонкий ум или бхаванга (по Абхидхамме) и есть суть и основа сансары. В Ниббану мы его не переносим.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так от этой "вечности" мы ведь и освободаемся, потому что этот тонкий ум или бхаванга (по Абхидхамме) и есть суть и основа сансары. В Ниббану мы его не переносим.


Основа сансары это загрязненная карма и неведение, точнее неведение в основе. Благодаря ему создается загрязненная карма. И возникают 12 звеньев сансары. Суть сансары это не сам тонкий ум. Это неведение присутствует в уме, но благодаря мудрости уходит из него. Остается чистый ум.

----------


## Akaguma

> Основа сансары это загрязненная карма и неведение, точнее неведение в основе. Благодаря ему создается загрязненная карма. И возникают 12 звеньев сансары. Суть сансары это не сам тонкий ум. Это неведение присутствует в уме, но благодаря мудрости уходит из него. Остается чистый ум.


Остается только маленький вопрос: если тонкий ум непостоянен, то он дукха?

----------

Карло (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Основа сансары это загрязненная карма и неведение, точнее неведение в основе. Благодаря ему создается загрязненная карма. И возникают 12 звеньев сансары. Суть сансары это не сам тонкий ум. Это неведение присутствует в уме, но благодаря мудрости уходит из него. Остается чистый ум.


Вне существования? Поскольку существование, бытие, становление - это и есть сансара. Архаты прекращают перерождение, "вырвав сам корень бытия".
Если же ваш тонкий ум непостоянен, то он не лишен становления, изменения. А это - главная характеристика сансары.

----------

Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Основа сансары это загрязненная карма и неведение, точнее неведение в основе. Благодаря ему создается загрязненная карма. И возникают 12 звеньев сансары. Суть сансары это не сам тонкий ум. Это неведение присутствует в уме, но благодаря мудрости уходит из него. Остается чистый ум.


Ошибка в том, что 12 звеньев у Вас  возникают как-то отдельно. Но это не так. Будда говорит именно о Взаимозависимом возникновении (Патичча-самуппаде),  а не о том, что 12 звеньев вследствии неведения якобы порождаются "тонким умом". ) 
Неведение, камма, сознание, жажда .. - всё это составляющие одного взаимозависимого процесса, называемого "живым существом".

----------

Bob (16.10.2012), Ittosai (12.10.2012), Богдан Б (12.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Здесь следует изучать сознание. Есть ментальное сознание, слуха, зрения и т.д. В момент смерти они прекращают свою деятельность и сворачиваются в тонкое сознание, растворяются в нем. Затем в новом теле снова разворачиваются. Грубое ментальное сознание и другие.


Как же вы говорите, что тонкий ум - не основа сансары, если из него разворачивается сансара? И как он может быть окончательно освобожден от неведения и перерождений, если они потенциально в нем заложены? Даже если предположить его освобождение, то при благоприятных условиях загрязнения и жажда в нем возникнут снова именно в силу его предрасположенности к ним. Гарантии никакой нет. Гарантию окончательного освобождения может дать только оставление любого, даже самого тонкого ума.

По сути вы описываете сферу "Бесконечного сознания". А это не освобождение.

----------

Леонид Ш (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ошибка в том, что 12 звеньев у Вас  возникают как-то отдельно. Но это не так. Будда говорит именно о Взаимозависимом возникновении (Патичча-самуппаде),  а не о том, что 12 звеньев вследствии неведения якобы порождаются "тонким умом". ) 
> Неведение, камма, сознание, жажда .. - всё это составляющие одного взаимозависимого процесса, называемого "живым существом".


Я разве говорил что 12 звеньев порождаются тонким умом?

----------


## Вантус

> На грубом уровне это обусловленность от направлений. Тонкий уровень это опять же обусловленность от именования умом. Без связи с умом как вы можете думать или говорить о пространстве?


Т.е. акаша у вас - обусловленная постоянная дхарма (пепел Васубандху вертится на дне Ганга, для тхеравадинов поясню, что акаша и два прекращения в абхидхарме муласарвастивадинов - это необусловленные дхармы, аналог дхаммы "ниббана" в абхидхамме, при этом акаша - это нечто, не создающее препятствие движению, сторон у акаши нет)!? Если она обусловлена, то как он может быть постоянной?



> Живое существо это не только семчен) сансарное. Но шире - все у кого есть ум. Сем это ум. Чен это обладающий. Ум у Будды есть? Есть. Значит это живое существо.


Даже не знаю, что вам тут сказать. "Живое существо" - стандартный перевод именно sems can. И бросайте свои этимологические фантазии. Если бы Будда был sems can, то что бы означали популярные строки "sems can thams cad bdag gi sgrol", выходит, бодхисаттва обязуется освободить будд в числе прочих sems can? На самом деле, sems can - это только обычное, сансарическое существо, синоним 'gro ba.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Как же вы говорите, что тонкий ум - не основа сансары, если из него разворачивается сансара? И как он может быть окончательно освобожден от неведения и перерождений, если они потенциально в нем заложены? Даже если предположить его освобождение, то при благоприятных условиях загрязнения и жажда в нем возникнут снова именно в силу его предрасположенности к ним. Гарантии никакой нет. Гарантию окончательного освобождения может дать только оставление любого, даже самого тонкого ума.
> 
> По сути вы описываете сферу "Бесконечного сознания". А это не освобождение.


Неведение заложено, но может быть устранено навсегда и это освобождение от сансары. Говорится что начала у сансары нет, но конец есть.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е. акаша у вас - обусловленная постоянная дхарма (пепел Васубандху вертится на дне Ганга, для тхеравадинов поясню, что акаша и два прекращения в абхидхарме муласарвастивадинов - это необусловленные дхармы, аналог дхаммы "ниббана" в абхидхамме, при этом акаша - это нечто, не создающее препятствие движению, сторон у акаши нет)!? Если она обусловлена, то как он может быть постоянной?
> 
> Даже не знаю, что вам тут сказать. "Живое существо" - стандартный перевод именно sems can. И бросайте свои этимологические фантазии. Если бы Будда был sems can, то что бы означали популярные строки "sems can thams cad bdag gi sgrol", выходит, бодхисаттва обязуется освободить будд в числе прочих sems can? На самом деле, sems can - это только обычное, сансарическое существо, синоним 'gro ba.


Ну да пространство это отсутствие препятствий но и оно зависимо, поскольку все явления зависимы, нет независимых явлений. Будда это живое существо. Я не говорю прямо что семчен это именно Будда, я говорю что жс не только семчен сансарное.

----------


## Кунсанг

Пространство постоянно, потому что не изменяется, но это не означает что оно должно быть независимым.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну да пространство это отсутствие препятствий но и оно зависимо, поскольку все явления зависимы, нет независимых явлений.


Шедеврально. Акаша, одна из трех дхарм, относящихся к нирване, оказалось обусловленной. Прочитайте Васубандху, т. I, что ли.



> 5. Истина и три вида необусловленного (абсолютного) —
> без притока [аффектов].
> — Какие три вида?
> Акаша и два прекращения.





> Я не говорю прямо что семчен это именно Будда, но Будда это живое существо.


Так вот, у Будды нет упадана-скандх, поэтому он не испытывает страдания, ибо ничто, происходящее со скандхами, Будду не тревожит. Поэтому ваш аргумент не состоятелен. Когда в буддийских текстах вы видите "живое существо", под ним кроется sems can и ничего более. Это специальный термин и Будды не относятся к "живым существам" в смысле Абхидхармы.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вы уверены что под акашей понимается пространство в тексте Васубандху. Из вики нарыл: В Буддизме акаша традиционно подразделяется на скандху, десу и прадесу.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так вот, у Будды нет упадана-скандх, поэтому он не испытывает страдания, ибо ничто, происходящее со скандхами, Будду не тревожит. Поэтому ваш аргумент не состоятелен. Когда в буддийских текстах вы видите "живое существо", под ним кроется sems can и ничего более. Это специальный термин и Будды не относятся к "живым существам" в смысле Абхидхармы.


Так вот) Где я говорю что будда сансарное существо. Будда это внесансарное живое существо. Будда это не живое существо? Его Святейшество Далай лама это считается Нирманакая Будды и это живое существо.

----------


## Ондрий

не забывайте, что "папа у него - голубь!" (С)

----------


## Вантус

> Так вот) Где я говорю что будда сансарное существо. Будда это внесансарное живое существо. Будда это не живое существо? Его Святейшество Далай лама это считается Нирманакая Будды и это живое существо.


Эти ваши речи не имеют отношения к абхидхарме, а в тулку я не верю и не считаю даже нужным обсуждать этот вопрос. Такого понятия и тибетского термина, как "внесансарное живое существо" нет. Относительно акаши там же (АКБ I, 5):



> акаша — [это] отсутствие противодействия.
> По своей внутренней сущности акаша есть отсутствие противодей-
> ствия, то есть препятствия для движения материи.

----------


## Вантус

Вот так разные люди, изрекая под видом ваджраяны свои измышления, заставляют тхеравадинов пренебрежительно относиться к ваджраяне, считать ее примитивным учением, далеким от буддизма.

----------

Tong Po (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Аминь

----------


## Кунсанг

> Эти ваши речи не имеют отношения к абхидхарме, а в тулку я не верю и не считаю даже нужным обсуждать этот вопрос. Такого понятия и тибетского термина, как "внесансарное живое существо" нет. Относительно акаши там же (АКБ I, 5):


Хотя от того верите вы в НИрманакайи или нет от этого не многое зависит на самом деле. Теория ВАджраяны говорит о достижении трех тел. НИрманакайя бывает нескольких видов и грубая Нирманакайя одна из них. Для того чтобы понять что есть внесансарное живое существо, не нужен специальный термин. Просто о тех кто вышел из сансары говорят в других терминах, архат, Будда, но это не означает что они не живые!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Будда это живое существо.


Нет, Будда - Татхагата.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет Будда - Татхагата.


Да, Татхагата и Сугата и Знаток мира. Но у вас похоже Будда не знаток мира а исчезнувшее совсем существо. Тогда как в Махаяне будда продолжает приходить в наш мир в форме монаха и об этом есть в сутрах Махаяны. Это тоже тулку.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да, Татхагата и Сугата и Знаток мира.


Татхагата - это не просто эпитет. Татхата - это вневременная суть всего, которую Будда постиг, и просто отпустил все то, что было ошибочно схвачено и виделось собой, миром, сансарой.




> Но у вас похоже Будда не знаток мира а исчезнувшее совсем существо.


Не исчезнувшее существо, а постигшее, что никакого существа никогда не существовало, есть просто безличные дхаммы, украденные у природы и превратившиеся в груду страданий, которая мнит себя живым существом. Татхагата просто отпускает все эти дхаммы, возвращая природе, то что было у нее украдено.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

ashes to ashes )))))))

----------


## Dron

> Шедеврально. Акаша, одна из трех дхарм, относящихся к нирване, оказалось обусловленной. Прочитайте Васубандху, т. I, что ли.


Именно обусловленной. Тончайшая обусловленность, признаваемая только МП.

----------


## Dron

> Остается только маленький вопрос: если тонкий ум непостоянен, то он дукха?


Остается еще один маленький вопрос:
бытие Будды после угасания скандх- дуккха, или не дуккха?
маленький правильный тхеравадинский ответ:
"Нельзя спрашивать такое, поскольку Будда (в наших источниках) считал неполезными такие вопросы".

----------


## Dron

> Татхагата просто отпускает все эти дхаммы, возвращая природе, то что было у нее украдено.


Вы смысле?????!!!!! Расцветают вновь все съеденные когда то Буддой яблони и груши?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Остается еще один маленький вопрос:
> бытие Будды после угасания скандх- дуккха, или не дуккха?
> маленький правильный тхеравадинский ответ:
> "Нельзя спрашивать такое, поскольку Будда (в наших источниках) считал неполезными такие вопросы".


Почему же нельзя? Просто перед этим Вам нужно разобраться с вопросом что именно Вы считаете Буддой, какую из скандх или нечто за их пределами? ) Если Вы не можете этого сделать, то и последующими вопросами задаваться просто бессмысленно, не ведет это к пробуждению, к ниббане, зато к разрастанию чащи воззрений очень даже ведёт.)

----------

Карло (13.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Татхагата - это не просто эпитет. Татхата - это вневременная суть всего, которую Будда постиг, и просто отпустил все то, что было ошибочно схвачено и виделось собой, миром, сансарой.


Смешали в кучу татхагату и татхату, а это, как говорят на юге, две разницы.

----------


## Dron

> Почему же нельзя? Просто перед этим Вам нужно разобраться с вопросом что именно Вы считаете Буддой, какую из скандх или нечто за их пределами? ) Если Вы не можете этого сделать, то и последующими вопросами задаваться просто бессмысленно, не ведет это к пробуждению, к ниббане, зато к разрастанию чащи воззрений очень даже ведёт.)


Я задаю этот вопрос тхеравадину, резко разобравшемуся со всеми джунглями бесполезных воззрений. Извольте соответствовать.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я задаю этот вопрос тхеравадину, резко разобравшемуся со всеми джунглями бесполезных воззрений. Извольте соответствовать.


Ну вот я и предложил Вам для начала пояснить, что из себя представляет бытие Будды после париниббаны, а потом уже можно будет отвечать на вопрос дуккха оно, или не дуккха. )

----------

Карло (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ну вот я и предложил Вам для начала пояснить, что из себя представляет бытие Будды после париниббаны, а потом уже можно будет отвечать на вопрос дуккха оно, или не дуккха. )


Да в том то и дело, что не поясняется этот вопрос принципиально, поэтому мой тхеравадинский ответ и верен на 100%, что ж вы так невнимательно читаете-то?

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Остается еще один маленький вопрос:
> бытие Будды после угасания скандх- дуккха, или не дуккха?
> маленький правильный тхеравадинский ответ:
> "Нельзя спрашивать такое, поскольку Будда (в наших источниках) считал неполезными такие вопросы".


Ну так зачем спрашиваете, раз нельзя спрашивать такое?

----------


## Dron

> Ну так зачем спрашиваете, раз нельзя спрашивать такое?


Чтобы убедиться, что я верно уловил современные настроения называющих себя Тхеравадинами. Компренде?

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Чтобы убедиться, что я верно уловил современные настроения называющих себя Тхеравадинами. Компренде?


Подозреваю, Вы не совсем верно уловили.

----------


## Dron

> Подозреваю, Вы не совсем верно уловили.


Укажите, где ошибка.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да в том то и дело, что не поясняется этот вопрос принципиально, поэтому мой тхеравадинский ответ и верен на 100%, что ж вы так невнимательно читаете-то?


По-началу хотел согласиться, но далее Вы пишите следующее:




> Чтобы убедиться, что я верно уловил современные настроения называющих себя Тхеравадинами. Компренде?


Т.е. Вы считаете, что бытие Будды после паринибанны доступно таки некоему описанию, а тхеравадины просто не в курсе? )

----------


## Dron

> Ну вот я и предложил Вам для начала пояснить, что из себя представляет бытие Будды после париниббаны, а потом уже можно будет отвечать на вопрос дуккха оно, или не дуккха. )


Еще более сжатый ответ (по типу графита, под давлением становящемся алмазом): 
Поскольку бытие Будды после паринирваны неопределемо, то и дуккха этого бытия или ее отсутствие неопределимы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Еще более сжатый ответ (по типу графита, под давлением становящемся алмазом): 
> Поскольку бытие Будды после паринирваны неопределемо, то и дуккха этого бытия или ее отсутствие неопределимы.


А, ну с этим то я согласен. Сложно определять характеристики того - не знаю чего. ) Только почему Вы называете это настроением тхеравадинов, разве у последователей тибетского буддизма иные настроения?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> А, ну с этим то я согласен. Сложно определять характеристики того - не знаю чего. ) Только почему Вы называете это настроением тхеравадинов, разве у последователей тибетского буддизма иные настроения?


Слегка иные, верно подмечено. Именно такие: после угасания скандх дуккхи нет.

----------


## Dron

Ну, это, некоторые считают глупым стремиться туда, где не гарантировано отсутствие дуккхи, компренде?)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Слегка иные, верно подмечено. Именно такие:  после угасания скандх дуккхи нет.


Логично, особенно если учесть, что скандхи - это и есть дуккха. ))

----------

Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Логично, особенно если учесть, что скандхи - это и есть дуккха. ))


Так, что же, вы схизмируете?

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Еще более сжатый ответ (по типу графита, под давлением становящемся алмазом): 
> Поскольку бытие Будды после паринирваны неопределемо, то и дуккха этого бытия или ее отсутствие неопределимы.


Если угасла танха, угасли скандхи, исчезли келесы, то и дукха исчезает автоматически. Поэтому можно не только в Тибете, но и на Юге уверенно говорить о том, что в ниббане дукхи нет. А ниббана в Тхераваде одна на всех, нет там отдельной ниббаны для будд. Да и странно как-то предполагать возможность дукхи в ниббане. 
(вот, указал ошибку)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сообщение от *Сергей Чернявский* 
> 
> Логично, особенно если учесть, что скандхи - это и есть дуккха. ))
> 			
> 		
> 
> Так, что же, вы стали в ряды махаянистов?


В ряды буддистов, ибо тому, что скандхи - это дуккха, учит Будда. )

----------

Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Если угасла танха, угасли скандхи, исчезли келесы, то и дукха исчезает автоматически. Поэтому можно не только в Тибете, но и на Юге уверенно говорить о том, что в ниббане дукхи нет. А ниббана в Тхераваде одна на всех, нет там отдельной ниббаны для будд. Да и странно как-то предполагать возможность дукхи в ниббане. 
> (вот, указал ошибку)


Позвольте уточнить:
Вы не можете рассуждать о бытие/небытие Будды после угасания скандх, но вы можете рассуждать об отсутствии дуккхи в этих двух одинаково гипотетических модусах бытия  Будды после угасания?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Позвольте уточнить:
> Вы не можете рассуждать о бытие/небытие Будды после угасания скандх, но вы можете рассуждать об отсутствии дуккхи в этих двух одинаково гипотетических модусах бытия  Будды после угасания?


Хоть и не мне, но позвольте тоже уточнить: скандхи - дуккха; ниббана - угасание дуккха; очевидно, что в ниббане нет дуккха. Причём тут бытие/небытие Будды? Это уже тот самый отвлечённый вопрос, в котором нет пользы.

----------

Карло (13.10.2012), Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Хоть и не мне, но позвольте тоже уточнить: скандхи - дуккха; ниббана - угасание дуккха; очевидно, что в ниббане нет дуккха.


Вы же рассуждаете о нирване, нет?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы же рассуждаете о нирване, нет?


Нет, в данном случае я говорю лишь о том, что Ниббана - это Третья Благородная Истина- прекращение дуккха. Говорить что-то сверх этого (утверждать бытие/небытие Будды после париниббаны и т.п.) считаю отвлечением, теоретизированием, разрастанием чащи воззрений и т.д.

----------

Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Нет, в данном случае я говорю лишь о том, что Ниббана - это Третья Благородная Истина- прекращение дуккха. Говорить что-то сверх этого (утверждать бытие/небытие Будды после париниббаны и т.п.) считаю отвлечением, теоретизированием, разрастанием чащи воззрений и т.д.


После смерти Будды Третья Благородная истина перестала быть таковой относительно Будды после смерти, или нет?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> После смерти Будды Третья Благородная истина перестала быть таковой относительно Будды после смерти, или нет?


Третья Благородная Истина- Прекращение дуккха - Ниббана. Как она может перестать быть таковой? ) Только если дуккха сможет возникать без тех причин, которые ранее порождали дуккха и которые были полностью искоренены Буддой. Понятно, что это невозможно, следовательно Третья Благородная Истина не перестает быть таковой, на то она и Истина. )

----------

Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Третья Благородная Истина- Прекращение дуккха - Ниббана. Как она может перестать быть таковой? ) Только если дуккха сможет возникать без тех причин, которые ранее порождали дуккха и которые были полностью искоренены Буддой.


Вопрос:
Дуккха сможет возникать без тех причин, которые ранее порождали дуккха и которые были полностью искоренены Буддой?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вопрос:
> Дуккха сможет возникать без тех причин, которые ранее порождали дуккха и которые были полностью искоренены Буддой?


Нет.

----------


## Dron

> Нет.


Я ослеп, или вы рассуждаете о бытие Будды после прекращения скандх?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я ослеп, или вы рассуждаете о бытие Будды после прекращения скандх?


Наверное Вашим глазам действительно нужно отдохнуть, ибо я говорю о прекращении дуккха, а не рассуждаю о бытии Будды после прекращения скандх. )

----------

Карло (13.10.2012), Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Наверное Вашим глазам действительно нужно отдохнуть, ибо я говорю о прекращении дуккха, а не рассуждаю о бытии Будды после прекращения скандх. )


После смерти Будды дуккхка окончится?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> После смерти Будды дуккхка окончится?


Смерть пробужденного (париниббана)- прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования. Т.е. после смерти скандхи полностью прекращаются. Скандхи - это и есть дуккха. После смерти Будды дуккха окончится?

----------

Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Смерть пробужденного (париниббана)- прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования. Т.е. после смерти скандхи полностью прекращаются. Скандхи - это и есть дуккха. После смерти Будды дуккха окончится?


Это ваш мир Сергей, сами и скажите, - окончится?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это ваш мир Сергей, сами и скажите, - окончится?


Ответ очевиден, но если Вы предпочитаете услышать его, а не увидеть сами, то могу и сказать - да, окончится. ) И заметьте, бытие/небытие Будды после окончания скандх, которые и есть дуккха, я не обсуждаю.

----------

Федор Ф (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ответ очевиден, но если Вы предпочитаете услышать его, а не увидеть сами, то могу и сказать - да, окончится. )


Свернем. После смерти Будды дуккхи для него нет, верно?

----------


## Вантус

> Именно обусловленной. Тончайшая обусловленность, признаваемая только МП.


Т.е. словоблудие, специфичное только прасангикам? Словоблудием не интересуюсь.

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. словоблудие, специфичное только прасангикам? Словоблудием не интересуюсь.


Нет, белый быстроумный адвокат , окуклившийся в ад от каждодневного общения с четко подкованным быдлом.
Защита вызывает тебя доказать любой, угодный тебе акт словоблудия от прасангиков. Изволь.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Свернем. После смерти Будды дуккхи для него нет, верно?


Это вопрос подразумевает то, что Татхагата после смерти существует. Так? )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Свернем. После смерти Будды дуккхи для него нет, верно?


Что такое "смерть Будды"? На основе чего Вы изобрели этот оксюморон?

----------

Карло (13.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (13.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Что касается знания, то это не отдельная дхарма, это и есть любая дхарма. Дхарма "прекращение чувственного восприятия" и есть знание прекращения чувственного восприятия. Нет чего- сверх дхармы, что знало бы дхарму и чего-то что было бы знанием дхармы. Нет знания о нирване, нет знающего нирвану. Есть дхарма нирвана. Татхагата же есть пробужденная активность, пять совокупностей, действующих пока есть жизненная сила и тепло. 

Махаяна ставит вопрос: архат может ли перерождаться или он несвободен от окончательного угасания скандх? 
Склонность к уединению это дукха или нет?

Но это никак не устраняет и не изменяет саму цель и метод ее достижения. Восьмеричный путь так и остается основой практики прекращения страданий. Мудрость, нравственность и сосредоточение единая база для любой традиции, восходящей к Будде

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (13.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е. словоблудие, специфичное только прасангикам? Словоблудием не интересуюсь.


Вы вероятно не знакомы с Прасангикой, или вы ее неверно понимаете. Потому что не только тантры имеют в основе воззрения Прасангику но и Дзогчен также. Намкай Норбу ринпоче: 

"Воззрение Дзогчен — это Воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой14. 

 Это подтверждено в "Тантре звука, выходящего за пределы"15. Следовательно, мы можем сделать вывод, что Воззрение Дзогчен принадлежит к этой философской системе, которая выходит за ограничения этернализма и нигилизма. 

 Однако можно также предположить, что Воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики происходит из Дзогчена. Этому есть два доказательства. Первое заключается в в том, что знание истинного состояния не может быть ничем иным, как состоянием спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, и таким образом, Воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики должно ему соответствовать. Второе — Гараб Дордже, первый учитель Дзогчена, положил начало двум линиям преемственности, первой из семи, второй из двадцати одного ученика, и один из этих двадцати одного последователя был Нагарджуна. Кроме того, сказано, что Арьядэва растворился в свете после получения учений Дзогчен от второго Манджушримитры16. Все это ясно изложено в "Празднике для мудрых: история буддизма17".

----------


## Dron

> Это вопрос подразумевает то, что Татхагата после смерти существует. Так? )


Нет.

----------


## Dron

> Что такое "смерть Будды"? На основе чего Вы изобрели этот оксюморон?


Это известный в обоих колесницах факт угасания скандх. В Махаяне после этого "наступает" невыразимое, а в Тхераваде запрещено говорить, наступает что-то, или нет. Так эти люди решили поступить со средствами выражения.

----------

Ho Shim (13.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это известный в обоих колесницах факт угасания скандх. В Махаяне после этого "наступает" невыразимое, а в Тхераваде запрещено говорить, наступает что-то, или нет. Так эти люди решили поступить со средствами выражения.


Как будет звучать "смерть Будды" на пали или санскрите, тибетском, китайском, японском, корейском, вьетнамском?

В Тхераваде не запрещено об этом говорить. В Тхераваде говорится, что Татхагату нельзя указать, нельзя найти уже при жизни тела. Поэтому что-то говорить о существовании Татхагаты после париниббаны - значит просто фантазировать. Нет никакой невыразимости. Если кто-то говорит о том, что Татхагату нужно определять одним из четырех способов или что Татхагату нужно определять вне четырех способов - он просто фантазирует себе, называет что-то Татхагатой, все еще привязан к мирским дхармам, его сознание коренится в форме, чувствах, восприятии, порывах и сознании.

Не понимать этого, значит в корне извращать Махаяну и Ваджраяну. Противоставлять сутры махаяны и сутры махаяны - значит не понимать ни тех, ни других.

----------

Карло (13.10.2012), Сергей Ч (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Как будет звучать "смерть Будды" на пали или санскрите, тибетском, китайском, японском, корейском, вьетнамском?
> 
> В Тхераваде не запрещено об этом говорить. В Тхераваде говорится, что Татхагату нельзя указать, нельзя найти уже при жизни тела. Поэтому что-то говорить о существовании Татхагаты после париниббаны - значит просто фантазировать.


По вашей логике, что-то говорить о существований Татхагаты  и до париниббаны тоже- просто фантазировать. Верно же?))))

----------


## Dron

> Как будет звучать "смерть Будды" на пали или санскрите, тибетском, китайском, японском, корейском, вьетнамском?


В смысле- "угасание скандх" как будет звучать? Понятия не имею. Это важно, да?)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По вашей логике, что-то говорить о существований Татхагаты  и до париниббаны тоже- просто фантазировать. Верно же?))))


Совершенно верно. Нужно видеть взаимозависимое возникновение и прекращение, а не фантазировать о Нирване и Татхагате.

----------

Богдан Б (15.10.2012), Карло (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (13.10.2012), Сергей Ч (13.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В смысле- "угасание скандх" как будет звучать? Понятия не имею. Это важно, да?)


С чего Вы взяли, что угасание скандх тождественно смерти Будды?

----------


## Dron

> Совершенно верно. Нужно видеть взаимозависимое возникновение и прекращение, а не фантазировать о Нирване и Татхагате.


Понеслась)
Высказывание 


> Тело Татхагаты непостоянно


 есть фантазия.
Подтверждайте.

----------


## Dron

> С чего Вы взяли, что угасание скандх тождественно смерти Будды?


С чего вы взяли, что я нагружаю слово "смерть" западными вообще, и готически упадочными смыслами, в частности?)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это известный в обоих колесницах факт угасания скандх. В Махаяне после этого "наступает" невыразимое, а в Тхераваде запрещено говорить, наступает что-то, или нет. Так эти люди решили поступить со средствами выражения.


Дрон, Вы ничего не путаете? Вообще-то сам Будда говорит, что если на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, уже в этой самой жизни, то правильным ли будет говорить о том, что после смерти (париниббаны) что-то там наступает или не наступает кроме прекращения тех самых пяти совокупностей? Неправильно. И именно этот ответ Он и одобряет, заканчивая рассмотрение этого вопроса словами: "Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания". И это не запрет, а рекомендация практичного Учителя. )

Но позже некоторые люди решили иначе поступить со средствами выражения, и начали таки измышлять наступление некоего "невыразимого" (Брахмана?)), развив на этом множество теорий, спорящих между собой. )

----------

Леонид Ш (13.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понеслась)
> Высказывание 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Тело Татхагаты непостоянно
> 			
> 		
> ...


Не понеслась. Тело Татхагаты не указывает на Татхагату.

Тело Татхагаты непостоянно. 
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Леонид Ш (13.10.2012), Сергей Ч (13.10.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

Будда не умер. Он просто перестал отвечать на вопросы)

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, Вы ничего не путаете?


Не знаю, очень может быть, сейчас посмотрим.



> Вообще-то сам Будда говорит, что если на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, уже в этой самой жизни, то правильным ли будет говорить о том, что после смерти (париниббаны) что-то там наступает или не наступает кроме прекращения тех самых пяти совокупностей? Неправильно. И именно этот ответ Он и одобряет, заканчивая рассмотрение этого вопроса словами: "Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания". И это не запрет, а рекомендация практичного Учителя. )


Вы в детстве были в "Иллюзионе"? Такой аттракцион. Там ты заходишь в комнату, садишься на диван, потом вокруг начинаются вращаться зеркала, ты видишь себя то сверху то снизу, то сбоку. Короче, повышенная нагрузка на психику. Некоторых тошнило, некоторые просто трогались умом. Остальным нравилось.



> Вообще-то сам Будда говорит, что если на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, уже в этой самой жизни, то правильным ли будет говорить о том, что после смерти (париниббаны) что-то там наступает или не наступает кроме прекращения тех самых пяти совокупностей


То есть, на Татхагату указать нельзя, а на его скандхи- можно, да?
И чем это тут мы занимаемся, под прикрытием традиции "Тхеравада", протаскиваем в эфир атманную сущность "Татхагата при жизни", неназываемую, стоящую за называемыми скандхами?




> Но позже некоторые люди решили иначе поступить со средствами выражения, и начали таки измышлять наступление некоего "невыразимого" (Брахмана?)), развив на этом множество теорий, спорящих между собой. )


Этот отрывок надо замять, ибо некоторые люди поступили с ним нехорошо, конкретно исказив его чистый изначальный смысл и сделав его холиварногенным.
RIP, отрывок...Ты умер заради прекращения будущих войн.

----------


## Dron

> Не понеслась. Тело Татхагаты не указывает на Татхагату.
> 
> Тело Татхагаты непостоянно. 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Понеслась, еще как. Разрешите послать вам пламенный привет, товарищ атмавадин.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понеслась, еще как. Разрешите послать вам пламенный привет, товарищ атмавадин.


Вы лихи на выводы. Любите носиться. Почему бы не остановиться и не разобраться спокойно и внимательно? Вы не знаете Истины, не видите ее, но отстаиваете взгляды, не подвергая их сомнению и проверке.

Вас заело на атмане. Нирвана - анатман. Но к Нирване неприменимы принципы дукха и анитья. Это не значит, что нирвана - сукха или нитья.

Пять совокупностей цепляния - не Татхагата. Но тело Татхагаты - пять совокупностей цепляния, так же как и тело любого живого существа.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть, на Татхагату указать нельзя, а на его скандхи- можно, да?


"_Его скандхи"; "дуккха для него"_..  - всё это Ваши выражения Дрон, так что это Вы тут пытаетесь протащить в эфир атманную сущность "Татхагата после смерти". ) 

Отчего Вы не удовлетворены тем, что Будда говорит лишь о прекращении дуккха? Потому что боитесь, что та сущность, которая якобы у Вас есть будет разрушена, уничтожена вместе с прекращением скандх.

"Некто имеет такой взгляд: "Вселенной является этот Атман, я буду таким после смерти, постоянным, непрестанным, вечным, неизменным, и пребуду таковым всегда". Он слушает Татхагату или его ученика, проповедующих учение, направленное на полное уничтожение всех умозрительных взглядов... направленное на угашение "жажды", направленное на непривязанность, прекращение, Ниббану. Тогда он думает: "Я буду уничтожен, я буду разрушен, меня больше не будет". Так он скорбит, печалится, плачет, стенает, бьет себя в грудь, приходит в замешательство. Так, о бхиккху, бывает, что кто-то терзается, не находя в себе нечто постоянное". 

 И далее Будда говорит: 

"О бхиккху, эта мысль, что меня может не быть, что я могу не иметь, устрашающа для ненаставленного мирянина".

----------

Won Soeng (13.10.2012), Богдан Б (15.10.2012), Карло (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вы лихи на выводы. Любите носиться. Почему бы не остановиться и не разобраться спокойно и внимательно? Вы не знаете Истины, не видите ее, но отстаиваете взгляды, не подвергая их сомнению и проверке.


Я не знаю Истины, не вижу ее, но отстаиваю взгляды, не подвергая их сомнению и проверке?...
Черт возьми, как вы угадали? Каким образом?... Невероятно... Пойду на кухню, попью холодной водички...



> Вас заело на атмане.


Не, меня заело на Тхераваде.



> Нирвана - анатман. Но к Нирване неприменимы принципы дукха и анитья. Это не значит, что нирвана - сукха или нитья.


Аллилуйя, но тема то, другая. Стыдно такому знающему Истину это игнорировать. 



> Пять совокупностей цепляния - не Татхагата. Но тело Татхагаты - пять совокупностей цепляния, так же как и тело любого живого существа.


О каком цеплянии речь?

----------


## Won Soeng

Dron, если Вы знаете истину, видите истину - скажите это. При чем здесь гадания? Если Вы не цепляетесь за непроверенные взгляды, подвергаете их сомнению и отбрасываете мнения - скажите это. Мало кто может проверить. Но зачем удивляться тому, что Вы обычное живое существо?

Речь идет о пяти совокупностях цепляния: цепляние за форму, цепляние за чувства, цепляние за восприятие, цепляние за порывы и цепляние за сознание.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> "_Его скандхи"; "дуккха для него"_..  - всё это Ваши выражения Дрон, так что это Вы тут пытаетесь протащить в эфир атманную сущность "Татхагата после смерти". )


Я просто пытаюсь последовательно думать об обсуждаемых нами вещах как тхеравадин.



> Отчего Вы не удовлетворены тем, что Будда говорит лишь о прекращении дуккха? Потому что боитесь, что та сущность, которая якобы у Вас есть будет разрушена, уничтожена вместе с прекращением скандх.


Конечно, боюсь. Я всего боюсь, радиации, например.
А к вопросу о словах Будды- ими я полностью удовлетворен. А вот словами некоторых его последователей- не полностью.
Но, не теряю надежды. Ведь до конца света у нас еще 2 месяца. 





> "Некто имеет такой взгляд: "Вселенной является этот Атман, я буду таким после смерти, постоянным, непрестанным, вечным, неизменным, и пребуду таковым всегда". Он слушает Татхагату или его ученика, проповедующих учение, направленное на полное уничтожение всех умозрительных взглядов... направленное на угашение "жажды", направленное на непривязанность, прекращение, Ниббану. Тогда он думает: "Я буду уничтожен, я буду разрушен, меня больше не будет". Так он скорбит, печалится, плачет, стенает, бьет себя в грудь, приходит в замешательство. Так, о бхиккху, бывает, что кто-то терзается, не находя в себе нечто постоянное". 
> 
>  И далее Будда говорит: 
> 
> "О бхиккху, эта мысль, что меня может не быть, что я могу не иметь, устрашающа для ненаставленного мирянина".


Это не про то.

----------


## Dron

> Но зачем удивляться тому, что Вы обычное живое существо?


Нормальный такой шизоблок.




> Речь идет о пяти совокупностях цепляния: цепляние за форму, цепляние за чувства, цепляние за восприятие, цепляние за порывы и цепляние за сознание.


Что ж продолжаем плавить мозг:




> Но тело Татхагаты - пять совокупностей цепляния, так же как и тело любого живого существа.



НЕ понял, Татхагата цепляется за совокупности, что-ли?

----------


## Won Soeng

> НЕ понял, Татхагата цепляется за совокупности, что-ли?


Не удивительно, что не поняли. Татхагата не что-то цепляющееся, не существо. За совокупности в принципе ничто не цепляется, они и есть совокупности цепляния.
Тело Татхагаты - есть цепляние. А цепляющегося существа - нет. 
Неправильно вообще говорить, что кто-то цепляется. Следует сказать, что при возникновении жажды, как необходимого условия, возникает цепляние.

Говорится, что есть четыре вида цепляния. Цепляние к чувственному, к воззрениям, к ритуалам и обрядам, к идее "я".
Татхагата есть прекращение взаимозависимого возникновения, но тело татхагаты - не прекращено, поэтому тело есть пять совокупностей.

----------


## Dron

> Не удивительно, что не поняли.





> Но зачем удивляться тому, что Вы обычное живое существо?


"Ты ли это, Яхве"?




> Татхагата не что-то цепляющееся, не существо. За совокупности в принципе ничто не цепляется, они и есть совокупности цепляния.
> Тело Татхагаты - есть цепляние. А цепляющегося существа - нет. 
> Неправильно вообще говорить, что кто-то цепляется. Следует сказать, что при возникновении жажды, как необходимого условия, возникает цепляние.


Ну, да, еще следует сказать, что никто тут не причем. Еще следует сказать что у Шакьямуни и Майтрейи не было пред. жизней.




> Говорится, что есть четыре вида цепляния. Цепляние к чувственному, к воззрениям, к ритуалам и обрядам, к идее "я".
> Татхагата есть прекращение взаимозависимого возникновения, но тело татхагаты - не прекращено, поэтому тело есть пять совокупностей.


Глубоко копаете, а там не говорится, случайно, что всякое из четырех цепляний есть вид ума, и никоим образом не рупа?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, да, еще следует сказать, что никто тут не причем. Еще следует сказать что у Шакьямуни и Майтрейи не было пред. жизней.


Нужно понимать, что называют прошлыми жизнями. Люди обычно не понимают и этой жизни, не понимают даже одной ситуации. Но думают, что могут судить о прошлых жизнях.
Это и есть фантазии.

----------

Карло (13.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Глубоко копаете, а там не говорится, случайно, что всякое из четырех цепляний есть вид ума, и никоим образом не рупа?


Цепляние это не вид ума, ум это и есть цепляние.

----------


## Dron

> Нужно понимать, что называют прошлыми жизнями. Люди обычно не понимают и этой жизни, не понимают даже одной ситуации.


Какие люди? Адреса, фамилии.

----------


## Dron

> Цепляние это не вид ума, ум это и есть цепляние.


Чувственное восприятие- цепляние?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какие люди? Адреса, фамилии.


Вы понимаете, что такое прошлые жизни? Вы видите прошлые жизни?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чувственное восприятие- цепляние?


Верно

----------


## Dron

> Вы понимаете, что такое прошлые жизни? Вы видите прошлые жизни?


Нет. Этот феномен официально признан постигаемым на основании авторитетного источника.

----------


## Dron

> Верно


Что является объектом цепляния чувственного сознания?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Этот феномен официально признан постигаемым на основании авторитетного источника.


Тогда воздерживайтесь в обсуждении вопросов прошлых жизней отклоняться от официальных речей (цитат). Если сказано, что 


> «Учитель, кто цепляется?»
> «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «цепляется». Если бы я сказал «цепляется», тогда бы вопрос «Кто цепляется?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает цепляние?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние. Из цепляния как необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления как необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения как необходимого условия возникает старение и смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, беспокойство и отчаяние. Таково возникновение всей этой груды горя и страдания.
> И с безостаточным угасанием и прекращением шести чувственных опор происходит прекращение контакта. Из-за прекращения контакта происходит прекращение чувства. Из прекращения чувства происходит прекращение жажды. Из прекращения жажды происходит прекращение цепляния. Из прекращения цепляния происходит прекращение становления. Из прекращения становления происходит прекращение рождения. Из прекращения рождения происходит прекращение старения и смерти, печали, стенания, боли, беспокойства и отчаяния. Таково прекращение всей этой груды горя и страдания».


то и следует придерживаться этого взгляда.

----------

Карло (13.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> то и следует придерживаться этого взгляда.


Всё правильно, следует. Но из этого не следует, что тело Татхагаты есть цепляние.

----------


## Нико

> Что является объектом цепляния чувственного сознания?


Ну что Вы, Дрон, прицепились к цеплянию? BTR же всё сказал.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что является объектом цепляния чувственного сознания?


Из контакта возникают чувства. Из чувств возникает жажда.
Есть три чувства: приятное, неприятное и ни приятное, ни неприятное. Объектом цепляния чувств являются контакт глаза и формы на основе глаза, уха и звука, носа и запаха, языка и вкуса, тела и осязания, ума и представления.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда воздерживайтесь в обсуждении вопросов прошлых жизней отклоняться от официальных речей (цитат).


Вы явно путаете форму с содержанием. Не буду воздерживаться.




> то и следует придерживаться этого взгляда.


Я придерживаюсь этого взгляда. Безо всякого воздержания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё правильно, следует. Но из этого не следует, что тело Татхагаты есть цепляние.


Нет, это следует из другого http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm



> Я стар, Ананда, отягощён годами, много прожил, мои дни подходят к концу. Мне идёт восьмидесятый год. Подобно тому, как старая телега [ещё] едет [лишь потому, что] скреплена связками из ремней, то точно также кажется, что и тело Татхагаты держится лишь на связке из ремней. Каждый раз, когда, не обращая внимания на все объекты, посредством прекращения определённых чувств, Татхагата входит и пребывает в беспредметном сосредоточении ума, то тогда, Ананда, тело Татхагаты более комфортно.

----------


## Dron

> Ну что Вы, Дрон, прицепились к цеплянию? BTR же всё сказал.


ИНстинкт подказывает, что лучшее еще впереди.

----------


## Dron

> Из контакта возникают чувства. Из чувств возникает жажда.
> Есть три чувства: приятное, неприятное и ни приятное, ни неприятное. Объектом цепляния чувств являются контакт глаза и формы на основе глаза, уха и звука, носа и запаха, языка и вкуса, тела и осязания, ума и представления.


И здесь у вас "цепляние" не синоним "контакта"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И здесь у вас "цепляние" не синоним "контакта"?


Нет, но чувства являются синонимом цепляния.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, но чувства являются синонимом цепляния.


Чувства в смысле восприятие, или в смысле глубокая благородная готическая скорбь?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чувства в смысле восприятие, или в смысле глубокая благородная готическая скорбь?


Чувства - как перевод термина ведана. Приятное, неприятное и нейтральное.

Глубокая благородная готическая скорбь это санскара.

----------


## Dron

> Сообщение от Dron  
> Что является объектом цепляния чувственного сознания?





> Из контакта возникают чувства. Из чувств возникает жажда.
> Есть три чувства: приятное, неприятное и ни приятное, ни неприятное. Объектом цепляния чувств являются контакт глаза и формы на основе глаза, уха и звука, носа и запаха, языка и вкуса, тела и осязания, ума и представления.


Перефразирую вопрос: что является объектом цепляния виджняны глаза?

----------


## Нико

> Нет, но чувства являются синонимом цепляния.


Как это? Нужно тогда и вправду дать определение цепляния.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, это следует из другого http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Я забыла, в дзен-буддизме признаётся принцип Трикая?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Перефразирую вопрос: что является объектом цепляния виджняны глаза?


Сознание возникает по причине порывов. По причине сознания возникают имя и форма.
Сознание и есть цепляние. Так же цеплянием являются и порывы. 
Сознание глаза есть цепляние к форме воспринимаемой глазом.
Сознание глаза возникает по причине порывов. Порывы бывают трех видов: намерения тела, намерения речи и намерения ума. Сознание глаза возникает по причине намерений тела (глаз) и намерений ума (форма на основе глаза)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как это? Нужно тогда и вправду дать определение цепляния.


Все пять совокупностей - это совокупности цепляния. Цепляние есть четырех видов. Цепляние к чувственному, цепляние к воззрениям, цепляние к ритуалам и обрядам, цепляние к идее "я".

----------

Aion (13.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я забыла, в дзен-буддизме признаётся принцип Трикая?


Да, учителя Дзен используют сутры Махаяны и объясняют три тела: тело закона (дхармакая), тело блаженства (самбхогакая) и тело явлений (нирманакая).

В сутре помоста шестого патриарха есть объяснение трикаи



> О глубокомудрые! Теперь пускай каждый из вас внимательно слушает меня. Я расскажу вам о «трех телах (трикая) само-природы Будды, что пребывают в единстве», дабы вы смогли узреть эти три тела и ясно прозрели бы собственную природу. Пусть все повторяют за мной:
> Нашим физическим телом, рупакаей, мы находим опору в абсолютно чистом теле Закона Будды (дхармакая).
> Нашим физическим телом мы находим опору в абсолютно самодостаточном теле блаженства Будды (самбхогакая).
> Нашим физическим телом мы находим опору в преображенном (приобретенном) теле Будды мириад изменений (нирманакая)149.
> О глубокомудрые! Наше физическое тело — лишь [временный] постоялый двор, и мы не можем быть уверены, что вернемся туда. Но все люди, что существуют в этом мире, внутри своей природы содержат три тела Будды. Однако сердца [обычных] людей пребывают в заблуждениях, и люди эти не способны прозреть собственную внутреннюю природу. Они ищут три тела Воистину пришедшего (Татхагаты — Будды) снаружи и не видят, что в их теле уже есть три тела Будды.
> Слушайте меня! Сегодня я покажу вам, что если мы прозреем свою внутреннюю природу, то обнаружим в нашем собственном теле все три тела Будды. Эти три тела Будды рождаются из нашей изначальной природы, а отнюдь не приходят откуда-то снаружи. Что мы называем «чистой дхармакаей (телом Закона Будды)»? Изначальная природа всех людей, что живут в этом мире, абсолютна чиста, и именно из само-природы рождаются мириады дхарм. Размышления о дурных делах порождают дурные поступки. Размышления о добрых делах порождают добродетельные поступки. Таким образом все дхармы, что пребывают в нашей изначальной природе, извечно чисты как Небо, извечно ясны как луна. Будучи закрыты облаками, они станут светлыми наверху и темными внизу. Но стоит лишь подуть внезапному порыву ветра и разогнать облака, как свет распространится и вверх и вниз и проступят мириады форм. Замутнение и непостоянство природы людей, живущих в этом мире, может быть уподоблено облакам в небе.
> О глубокомудрые! Сокровенное знание подобно солнцу, трансцендентная мудрость-праджня подобна луне. Знание и мудрость извечно светлы. Во внешнем мире своими размышлениями мы словно облаками закрываем собственную изначальную природу, и от нее уже не исходит свет. Но если нам встретится добрый и искушенный в знаниях наставник (каламита), от которого мы услышим об истинной Дхарме, то все замутнения и иллюзии тотчас устранятся сами, снаружи и изнутри все станет освещено, и таким образом проступят мириады дхарм, что пребывают в нашей внутренней природе. Именно к этому приходит человек, что прозрел свою изначальную природу. Это и зовется «чистой дхармакаей».
> О глубокомудрые! Найти своим сердцем опору в нашей собственной природе равносильно тому, что обрести прибежище в истинном Будде. Тот, кто обретает такое прибежище, должен искоренить из собственной природы не доброту сердца, его завистливость и нечестность, эгоизм, лживость, пренебрежение к другим людям, снобизм, ложные взгляды, заносчивость, а также никогда не совершать не добродетельных поступков. Обретать прибежище внутри себя означает постоянно прозревать свою внутреннюю природу и преодолевать собственные ошибки, а не рассуждать о том, плохи или хороши другие люди.
> Тот, кто всегда уважителен и кроток, тот и достигнет прозрения внутренней природы и не встретит препятствий на своем пути. Это и будет обретением опоры внутри себя.
> ...

----------


## Aion

> Нужно тогда и вправду дать определение цепляния.


Упадана (upādāna). Есть короткое и ясное определение её как эго-центрации:


> Эго-центрация (упадана) выступает модусом переструктурирования, связывающим дхармы с Я через аффективный фактор (САКВ, с. 22). Таким образом, психика в модусе "групп привязанности" может быть осмыслена как эгоцентрированная эмпирическая личность.
> 
> Т.В.Ермакова, Е.П.Островская, В.И.Рудой
> КЛАССИЧЕСКАЯ БУДДИЙСКАЯ ФИЛОСОФИЯ

----------


## Dron

> Сознание глаза есть цепляние к форме воспринимаемой глазом.


А что, в таком случае, есть неведение?

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет, это следует из другого http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm



Интересная мысль что в суттах есть "человеческий" аспект Будды. Когда он стал Буддой он не хотел учить Дхамме так как это было очень трудно. Был случай когда у Будды болела спина и он попросил своего ученика (Сарипутта кажется) вести лекцию.  Ну и Будда сказал что ему легче когда он один. Также в одной сутте он резко высказался про Девадатту.

----------


## Akaguma

> Еще более сжатый ответ (по типу графита, под давлением становящемся алмазом): 
> Поскольку бытие Будды после паринирваны неопределемо, то и дуккха этого бытия или ее отсутствие неопределимы.


Еще более сжатый ответ:
Поскольку бытие/небытие есть понятия сансарные, то вообще бессмысленно говорить об их определенности/неопределенности в отношении нирваны  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (13.10.2012), Богдан Б (15.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вы вероятно не знакомы с Прасангикой, или вы ее неверно понимаете. Потому что не только тантры имеют в основе воззрения Прасангику но и Дзогчен также.


Намхай Норбу ринпоче мне безразличен, от того, что кто-то, сколь бы то ни было авторитетный, скажет про софизм, что это - не софизм, софизм не исчезнет. Авторитетное мнение к праманам не относится. Софизмы прасангиков я демонстрировал ранее, ссылку на тему неоднократно предоставлял.

----------


## Dron

> Еще более сжатый ответ:
> Поскольку бытие/небытие есть понятия сансарные, то вообще бессмысленно говорить об их определенности/неопределенности в отношении нирваны


Сансарные понятия? Это очень круто, круче пожалуй, только две вещи: сансарные носки, или сансарные макароны.
Плохое сжатие. Тезис в силе.

----------


## Вантус

Дрон изливается обильно, благо, что я все равно не вижу его извержений.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон изливается обильно, благо, что я все равно не вижу его извержений.


Не спится товарищу в анабиозе, не спится... Видит страшные и прекрасные сны, видать, про тантрийские убийства... Экий энтузиаст...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Еще более сжатый ответ (по типу графита, под давлением становящемся алмазом): 
> Поскольку бытие Будды после паринирваны неопределемо, то и дуккха* этого бытия* или ее отсутствие неопределимы.


Какого ещё бытия? Сами ведь пишите, что бытие Будды после париниббаны неопределено. ))

----------


## Aion

> Сансарные понятия?


Типа того:


> Всё «существует» - это одна крайность. Всё «не существует» - это другая крайность. 
> 
> Каччаянаготта сутта

----------

Сергей Ч (13.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Упадана (upādāna). Есть короткое и ясное определение её как эго-центрации:


Спасибо. ПО-моему, эго-центрация противоположна Трикае.

----------


## Dron

> Какого ещё бытия? Сами ведь пишите, что бытие Будды после париниббаны неопределено. ))


Неопределенного бытия. Я ж так и написал, вроде? Нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что, в таком случае, есть неведение?


Неведение возникает по причине санскар. По причине санскар возникает неведение.
Неведение есть неведение недовольства, жажды, нирваны и причин нирваны: мудрости, нравственности и сосредоточения.

----------


## Dron

> Типа того:


Зашибись, всегда уважал такие телеги.
"Бытие сансарных- дуккха" - одна крайность. "Бытие сансарных-не дуккха!!!"- еще одна, другая крайность.

Извольте уважать этот бред на равных основаниях с изложенным вами выше.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зашибись, всегда уважал такие телеги.
> "Бытие сансарных- дуккха" - одна крайность. "Бытие сансарных-не дуккха!!!"- еще одна, другая крайность.
> 
> Извольте уважать этот бред на равных основаниях с изложенным вами выше.


Бреду не нужно уделять внимания. Внимание нужно уделять правильным взглядам и умелым качествам.



> Всё «существует» - это одна крайность. Всё «не существует» - это другая крайность. Избегая этих крайностей, Татхагата учит Дхамме срединным способом: «Из невежества как необходимого условия возникают формирователи. Из формирователей как необходимого условия возникает сознание. Из сознания как необходимого условия возникает имя-и-форма. Из имени-и-формы как необходимого условия возникают шесть чувственных опор. Из шести чувственных опор в качестве необходимого условия возникает контакт. Из контакта в качестве необходимого условия возникает чувствование. Из чувствования в качестве необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды в качестве необходимого условия возникает цепляние и удержание. Из цепляния и удержания в качестве необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления в качестве необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения в качестве необходимого условия возникают старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково происхождение всей этой груды горя и страдания.
> Теперь, при безостаточном угасании и прекращении этого самого невежества происходит прекращение формирователей. С прекращением формирователей происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращение имени-и-формы. С прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение шести чувственных опор. С прекращением шести чувственных опор происходит прекращение контакта. С прекращением контакта происходит прекращение чувствования. С прекращением чувствования происходит прекращение жажды. С прекращением жажды происходит прекращение цепляния и удержания. С прекращением цепляния и удержания происходит прекращение становления. С прекращением становления происходит прекращение рождения. С прекращением рождения прекращаются старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково прекращение всей этой груды горя и страдания».

----------


## Dron

> Неведение возникает по причине санскар. По причине санскар возникает неведение.


Нормальное такое вступление. Видимо, автор знаком с принципом инь янь непонаслышке.




> Неведение есть неведение недовольства, жажды, нирваны и причин нирваны: мудрости, нравственности и сосредоточения.


Я про то неведение, которое вначале 12 нидан, определите его, пожалуйста.

----------


## Aion

> Спасибо. ПО-моему, эго-центрация противоположна Трикае.


Пожалуйста. А по-моему, эго-центрация всё-таки лечится... :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я про то неведение, которое вначале 12 нидан, определите его, пожалуйста.


Это определено, например, здесь http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> И что такое невежество? Незнание страдания, незнание причины страдания, незнание прекращения страдания, незнание пути практики, ведущего к прекращению страдания: Это называется невежеством.

----------


## Dron

> Бреду не нужно уделять внимания. Внимание нужно уделять правильным взглядам и умелым качествам.


Своими словами можете изложить?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Неопределенного бытия. Я ж так и написал, вроде? Нет?


Само бытие Будды после париниббаны неопределено, а у Вас получается, что "Татхагата существует после смерти". Почувствовали разницу?

----------

Карло (13.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Извольте уважать этот бред на равных основаниях с изложенным вами выше.


Извольте свой двойственный ум удовлетворять в другом месте. Здесь не публичный дом!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> И что такое невежество? Незнание страдания, незнание причины страдания, незнание прекращения страдания, незнание пути практики, ведущего к прекращению страдания: Это называется невежеством.


Вы не считаете, что в начале 12 должно лежать нечто, не определяемое отрицанием?

----------


## Dron

> Само бытие Будды после париниббаны неопределено, а у Вас получается, что "Татхагата существует после смерти". Почувствовали разницу?


Нет, не почувствовал. Скорей некую тревогу, которая заставила пересмотреть тезис и привести его к такому виду:




> Поскольку бытие или небытие Будды после паринирваны неопредилемо, то и дуккха этого бытия или небытия неопределимы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Своими словами можете изложить?


Я не вижу взаимозавсимого возникновения, поэтому изложенное моими словами - обычное частное мнение. 

Говорить "все существует", или говорить "все не существует" значит разделять "все" от "существования", не определяя ни "все", ни "существование", а лишь отношение между ними.

Все - это видимое глазом, слышимое ухом, обоняемое носом, ощущаемое языком, осязаемое телом и охватываемое представлением. 
Существование - это первые пять. Не существование это охватываемое представлением.

Поэтому сказать "все существует" - значит упустить представления. Сказать "все не существует" - значит упустить зрение, слух, обоняние, вкус и осязание.

----------


## Dron

> Я не вижу взаимозавсимого возникновения, поэтому изложенное моими словами - обычное частное мнение. 
> 
> Говорить "все существует", или говорить "все не существует" значит разделять "все" от "существования", не определяя ни "все", ни "существование", а лишь отношение между ними.


По русски это называется- гнать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По русски это называется- гнать.


Вы спросили моего мнения, я ответил Вам. Я не спрашивал Ваших комментариев, но спасибо, что ответили. Теперь я знаю Ваше отношение.

----------

Карло (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вы спросили моего мнения, я ответил Вам. Я не спрашивал Ваших комментариев, но спасибо, что ответили. Теперь я знаю Ваше отношение.


Вы можете изложить без отрицаний, или, хотя бы, уменьшить их количество?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поскольку бытие или небытие Будды после паринирваны неопредилемо, то и дуккха этого бытия или небытия неопределимы.


Я вообще не могу понять, к чему этот Ваш тезис? Разве не достаточно того, что есть дуккха, есть причины дуккха, есть прекращение дуккха (ниббана) и есть путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха. Зачем утверждать что-то сверх этого, тем самым уходя в софистику? Ниббана - это прекращение дуккха, а ни некое бытие или небытие Будды.

----------

Богдан Б (15.10.2012), Леонид Ш (14.10.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Сансарные понятия? Это очень круто, круче пожалуй, только две вещи: сансарные носки, или сансарные макароны.
> Плохое сжатие. Тезис в силе.


1) Конечно сансарное, ибо ВСЕ, что Вы только способны измыслить, придумать, нафантазировать, нафилосовствовать есть не круче сансарных носков или сансарных макарон, и не на йоту не приблизит к пониманию нирваны.
2) Это круто за тхеравадинов решать какой у них тезис в силе. Это у вас в махаяне будды имеют неопределенное бытие, а у нас применять ЛЮБОЙ бытие к нирване есть неверное воззрение.

----------


## Dron

> Я вообще не могу понять, к чему этот Ваш тезис? Разве не достаточно того, что есть дуккха, есть причины дуккха, есть прекращение дуккха (ниббана) и есть путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха. Зачем утверждать что-то сверх этого, тем самым уходя в софистику? Ниббана - это прекращение дуккха, а ни некое бытие или небытие Будды.


Я не ухожу в софистику. Я не утверждаю сверх сказанного Буддой.
Какая разница, можете ли вы понять, или не можете, к чему этот тезис? Отрицайте мой тезис, или принимайте его. Если деятельность такого рода вас не интересует, то займитесь, например, художественной лепкой из пластилина.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не ухожу в софистику. Я не утверждаю сверх сказанного Буддой.
> Какая разница, можете ли вы понять, или не можете, к чему этот тезис? Отрицайте мой тезис, или принимайте его. Если деятельность такого рода вас не интересует, то займитесь, например, художественной лепкой из пластилина.


Есть ещё один вариант - Вы сами можете объяснить мне уместность или полезность рассмотрения данного тезиса. ) А пока я считаю его тем самым уходом в софистику.

----------


## Dron

> 1) Конечно сансарное, ибо ВСЕ, что Вы только способны измыслить, придумать, нафантазировать, нафилосовствовать есть не круче сансарных носков или сансарных макарон, и не на йоту не приблизит к пониманию нирваны.


1)Понимание нирваны круче носков, 2) Понимание нирваны приближает к нирване, оно проясняете ее достижимость. Нирвана достижима, независимо от вашего отношения к носкам.



> 2)Это круто за тхеравадинов решать какой у них тезис в силе.


Я не за тхеравадинов решаю, а за себя, если б был тхеравадином. Я бы точно не оставил этот вопрос без внимания)



> Это у вас в махаяне будды имеют неопределенное бытие, а у нас применять ЛЮБОЙ бытие к нирване есть неверное воззрение.


Про махаяну я игнорирую, ибо вы явно не в курсе.
Про остальное спрошу: бытие без дуккхи применять к нирване есть ошибка?

----------


## Dron

> Есть ещё один вариант - Вы сами можете объяснить мне уместность или полезность рассмотрения данного тезиса. ) А пока я считаю его тем самым уходом в софистику.


Полезность немерянная- сжатый символ веры для тхеравадинов в версии РФ,

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 1)Про махаяну я игнорирую, ибо вы явно не в курсе.


У Вас пока тоже не очень хорошо получается изображать из себя тхеравадина.  :Smilie: 




> Про остальное спрошу: бытие без дуккхи применять к нирване есть ошибка?


Ошибка, ибо всё что мы знаем о бытии связано с составляющими опыта, т.е. скандхами. Ниббана (анупадисеса-ниббана)  - это прекращение скандх. Бытие без скандх - это метафизика, т.е. не буддийский подход.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 1)Про махаяну я игнорирую, ибо вы явно не в курсе.
> 
> У Вас пока тоже не очень хорошо получается изображать из себя тхеравадина.


Ну, простите великодушно.





> Ошибка, ибо всё что мы знаем о бытии связано с составляющими опыта, т.е. скандхами. Ниббана (анупадисеса-ниббана)  - это прекращение скандх. Бытие без скандх - это метафизика, т.е. не буддийский подход.


И небытие?
+ немного отягощающий ситуацию вопрос:
под метафизикой вы подразумеваете недоказуемость?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И небытие?


Да. Ибо всё что могло существовать и аннигилироваться - это те самые 5 безличных совокупностей, они распадаются, и получается ниббана. А бытие и небытие - лишь две крайности, основанные на привязанности к самостным воззрениям.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Про остальное спрошу: бытие без дуккхи применять к нирване есть ошибка?


Применять бытие к нирване уже ошибка, безотносительно дукхи.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да. Ибо всё что могло существовать и аннигилироваться - это те самые 5 безличных совокупностей, они распадаются, и получается ниббана. А бытие и небытие - лишь две крайности, основанные на привязанности к самостным воззрениям.


Бытие дуккхи скандх- ошибочное воззрение?

----------


## Германн

> – Но мой друг, что приятного там, где ничего не чувствуется?
> – Именно это здесь и приятно, мой друг: что ничего не чувствуется.


А как он об этом узнал?

Если есть достоверное знание о конечной нирване - есть и опыт конечной нирваны. Иначе нет достоверного знания - только гадания и рассудочные предположения, что там да как.

Сначала есть знание, потом любое знание уничтожается?
Уччхедавада.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Германн;514303]


> – Но мой друг, что приятного там, где ничего не чувствуется?
> – Именно это здесь и приятно, мой друг: что ничего не чувствуется.[/QUOT]
> А как он об этом узнал? 
> Есть есть достоверное знание о конечной нирване - есть и опыт конечной нирваны.
> Иначе нет достоверного знания - только гадания и рассудочные предположения, что да как.


Это да.

----------


## Митяй

> А как он об этом узнал?
> 
> Есть есть достоверное знание о конечной нирване - есть и опыт конечной нирваны. Иначе нет достоверного знания - только гадания и рассудочные предположения, что там да как.


По этому поводу была не так давно дискуссия в теме о небытии, кажется. Если мне не изменяет память, мы там остановились на том, что, во-первых, размышлять об этом - значит создавать себе чащу воззрений и усложнять неусложняемое, и, во-вторых, что подобные размышления бесполезны, лучше направить усилия в сторону достижения ниродха-самапатти, чтобы самому посмотреть, как это оно так получается.

Говоря об опыте, мы неизбежно подразумеваем опыт, переживаемый при наличии скандх, поскольку все, что мы можем себе только представить, мы воспринимаем пять скандхами. Ситуация после распада скандх выходит за рамки наших возможных представлений.

----------


## Германн

> По этому поводу была не так давно дискуссия в теме о небытии, кажется. Если мне не изменяет память, мы там остановились на том, что, во-первых, размышлять об этом - значит создавать себе чащу воззрений и усложнять неусложняемое, и, во-вторых, что подобные размышления бесполезны, лучше направить усилия в сторону достижения ниродха-самапатти, чтобы самому посмотреть, как это оно так получается.


Можно и так. Но Вами создаётся чаща воззрений о пресечении любого знания в конечной нирване. Эти идеи развиваются и  проговариваются на разные лады. Зачем? Если занимать агностическую позицию, то нужно её занимать.

----------


## Митяй

> Можно и так. Но Вами создаётся чаща воззрений о пресечении любого знания в конечной нирване.


Знание входит в скандхи, как оно может остаться?

----------


## Dron

> Ситуация после распада скандх выходит за рамки наших возможных представлений.


Не выходит. Там не будет дуккхи. Или нельзя так говорить?

----------


## Митяй

> Не выходит. Там не будет дуккхи. Или нельзя так говорить?


Ниббана - это прекращение дуккха. Сергей Чернявский буквально на прошлой странице вам это писал.
Про выход за рамки наших представлений - это я отвечал Германну в контексте его вопроса про опыт париниббаны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Где "там"? Какое "там" можно указать после прекращения чувственного восприятия? Уже в этот момент нет никакого "там". Никакого "там" уже нет в сфере отсутствия всего. Никакого "там" нельзя указать уже в сфере бесконечного сознания. 

После распада скандх какое "там" можно указать? Все санскара - дукха. Нет санскар, которые не дукха. Нет ничего дукха, кроме санскар.

----------


## Dron

> Ниббана - это прекращение дуккха. Сергей Чернявский буквально на прошлой странице вам это писал.


И спасибо ему за это. А вот вы на этой странице писали 


> Ситуация после распада скандх выходит за рамки наших возможных представлений.


Зачем вы противоречите Сергею?

----------


## Dron

> Где "там"? Какое "там" можно указать после прекращения чувственного восприятия? Уже в этот момент нет никакого "там". Никакого "там" уже нет в сфере отсутствия всего. Никакого "там" нельзя указать уже в сфере бесконечного сознания. 
> 
> После распада скандх какое "там" можно указать? Все санскара - дукха. Нет санскар, которые не дукха. Нет ничего дукха, кроме санскар.


После распада скандх можно указать ровно такое же "там", как и до распада, ибо пустая природа дхарм неизменна.
Peace!

----------


## Митяй

> И спасибо ему за это. А вот вы на этой странице писали 
> Зачем вы противоречите Сергею?


Так я немного не об этом. Я о том, что есть ниббана. А вы с Германном - о том, как "там", что "там", и какой "там" испытывается опыт.

----------


## Won Soeng

> После распада скандх можно указать ровно такое же "там", как и до распада, ибо пустая природа дхарм неизменна.
> Peace!


Можно указать на конкретные дхармы. Можно указать: это - дукха, это - танха, это - нирвана, это - шила, это - праджня, это - самадхи.
Не надо указывать на абстрактные "там", которые даже не видишь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Можно и так. Но Вами создаётся чаща воззрений о пресечении любого знания в конечной нирване. Эти идеи развиваются и  проговариваются на разные лады. Зачем? Если занимать агностическую позицию, то нужно её занимать.


Нет другого знания, кроме дхарм. Дхарма нирвана - и есть знание нирваны. Нет отдельной дхармы знающей нирвану. Нет отдельной дхармы знания нирваны.

----------


## Германн

> Знание входит в скандхи, как оно может остаться?


Конечная нирвана - тоже знание. Без всяких скандх. Иначе Татхагата не существует после смерти, что противоречит Сутте. Чем сейчас состояние Будды Шакьямуни отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Dron

> Можно указать на конкретные дхармы. Можно указать: это - дукха, это - танха, это - нирвана, это - шила, это - праджня, это - самадхи.
> Не надо указывать на абстрактные "там", которые даже не видишь.


Кто то сейчас заявил, что может указать на дхарму "нирвана" в своей сантане, или мне показалось?

----------


## Германн

> Я о том, что есть ниббана.


Откуда знание об этом, отличное от рассудочного предположения?

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Дрон, когда Вас Яма спросит -"зачем троллил буддистов на форуме, разве не знал, что это неблагое деяние?" -что Вы ответите?

----------

Арису Кеншин (28.10.2012), Вантус (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, когда Вас Яма спросит -"зачем троллил буддистов на форуме, разве не знал, что это неблагое деяние?" -что Вы ответите?


Отвечу: претензии по теме троллинга пишите в личку.

----------


## Ондрий

> Дрон изливается обильно, благо, что я все равно не вижу его извержений.


так выходные же  - с вахты вернулся.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А как он об этом узнал?


Развил все факторы Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Вы тоже можете это сделать. )




> Если есть достоверное знание о конечной нирване - есть и опыт конечной нирваны. Иначе нет достоверного знания - только гадания и рассудочные предположения, что там да как.


Ниродха-самапатти (прекращение восприятия и чувствования) чем Вам не опыт конечной ниббаны? Опыт в том смысле, что есть возможность входить и выходить из ниродхи, когда отброшены все неумелые качества. Ниродха-самапатти иногда называют «уничтожением загрязнений» (то есть, по сути, ниббаной). 
Не нужно думать, что в самой ниродхе есть какой-то опыт (восприятие), иначе это уже не будет тем самым "прекращением восприятия и чувствования".
Париниббана отличается от ниродхи тем, что из последнего состояния обязательно произойдёт выход, поскольку ниродха-самапатти ещё связана с миром, а париниббана с миром уже не связана.




> Сначала есть знание, потом любое знание уничтожается?
> Уччхедавада.


У Вас неверные представления о том, что называется уччхедавадой. 
К тому же, не знание уничтожается, а скандхи уничтожаются благодаря знанию. ) Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды" (танха) и прекращается из-за мудрости (пання). Но так как и "жажда", и мудрость находятся внутри самих Пяти Совокупностей, то говорить о каком-то знании вне скандх не представляется возможным. По этому поводу Будда говорит: 

_"Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира"._

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Чем сейчас состояние Будды Шакьямуни отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


Бесполезная схоластика. Никаких состояний быть не может у того, кого нет.

----------

Zom (14.10.2012), Сергей Ч (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Никаких состояний быть не может у того, кого нет.


Рассуждения о бытии Будды после смерти detected. Я ж говорю тхеравадинам нужен четкий символ веры, почему вы не помогаете мне в этих поисках?

----------


## Вантус

> так выходные же  - с вахты вернулся.


Интересно, в какие вахтеры берут подобных Дрону?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отвечу: претензии по теме троллинга пишите в личку.


Глобальному модератору, каковым является Яма, так не скажешь.

----------


## Ондрий

> Интересно, в какие вахтеры берут подобных Дрону?


Там где и мегафон не добивает, видать. Но на самом деле мы не ценим дрона - она какбе сообщает: "граждане, вы хоть в выходные не торчите у мониторов, а то я приду и читать БФ будет сложно каждые 2 дня в неделю!" Заботится же, а вы ржать.

----------


## Akaguma

> Рассуждения о бытии Будды после смерти detected.


Ничего подобного. Перечитайте ответ еще раз. Нирвана - это прекращение ВСЕГО, в т.ч. и Будды. Поэтому нет смысла говорить о состояниях в нирване кого-либо.

----------

Zom (14.10.2012), Карло (14.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я ж говорю тхеравадинам нужен четкий символ веры, почему вы не помогаете мне в этих поисках?


Это не поиски, а натянутые попытки приписать другим людям собственные заблуждения относительно Учения, путём софизмов. )

----------

Карло (14.10.2012), Леонид Ш (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Интересно, в какие вахтеры берут подобных Дрону?


В вахтерские вахтеры. Форма там, с аксельбантами, пистолет- муляж. Радиационный фон почти не превышен.

----------


## Dron

> Глобальному модератору, каковым является Яма, так не скажешь.


Глобальный модератор это карма, Сергей.

----------


## Dron

> Ничего подобного. Перечитайте ответ еще раз. Нирвана - это прекращение ВСЕГО, в т.ч. и Будды. Поэтому нет смысла говорить о состояниях в нирване кого-либо.


О чем и речь - вы прямо заявляете об отсутствии Татхагаты после прекращении скандх, нарушаете заповедь Будды.

----------

Германн (14.10.2012), Кунсанг (14.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Не нужно думать, что в самой ниродхе есть какой-то опыт (восприятие), иначе это уже не будет тем самым "прекращением восприятия и чувствования".


Откуда тогда достоверное знание о прекращении? Кто проверял? В Махаяне хотя бы Будда может познать всё напрямую, рассказать об этом - у Вас даже Будда не имеет прямого опыта прекращения, измышляя его рассудочно, на выходе из неосознаваемого им состояния. Ваш Будда не может достоверно знать ни о ниродхе, ни о париниббане.




> У Вас неверные представления о том, что называется уччхедавадой.


Неужели. Уччхедавада - это учение о тотальном уничтожении "я". В эту тотальность всегда включается знание. Не может быть такой уччхедавады, согласно которой знание осталось - а "я" при этом уничтожилось. Это учение об уничтожении любого опыта, любого знания.




> К тому же, не знание уничтожается, а скандхи уничтожаются благодаря знанию.


Кто бы только знал об этом. Знание не уничтожается только в том случае, если Татхагата (тот, кто знает) не уничтожается после смерти. Только если конечная нирвана - знание без скандх, а прижизненная ниродха - знание без участия скандх.




> _ "Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира"._


Чтоб достоверно знать о прекращении, необходимо непосредственно его наблюдать. Вы свято верите в неосознаваемое состояние, характеристики которого измышлены:  никем и никогда не проверялись напрямую, даже Буддой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Глобальный модератор это карма, Сергей.


Так Яма и есть Владыка кармы, это одно из его имен, забыли?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Откуда тогда достоверное знание о прекращении?


Когда Будда  анализировал процесс Пробуждения, он сказал, что оно состояло из двух видов знаний:

_"Сначала знание закономерности Дхармы,
потом знание освобождения."
_

Первое знание, закономерности Дхармы, – это поддающаяся описанию часть процесса пробуждения; хотя второе знание, Освобождения, не поддается описанию именно оно обеспечивает ценность первого. Когда полностью освобождаешься от всего страдания и мучений, знаешь, что полностью овладел миром конструкций, и можешь поручиться за полезность прямых знаний (виджджа), которые привели к этой свободе.




> В Махаяне хотя бы Будда может познать всё напрямую, рассказать об этом


Из париниббаны? )





> у Вас даже Будда не имеет прямого опыта прекращения, измышляя его рассудочно, на выходе из неосознаваемого им состояния. Ваш Будда не может достоверно знать ни о ниродхе, ни о париниббане.


Может, потому что он имел опыт вхождения в ниродху и достоверно знал почему это происходит у тех, кто освободился от жажды, злобы и невежества, и почему этого не происходит у существ, скованных клешами.





> Неужели. Уччхедавада - это учение о тотальном уничтожении "я".


Правильно. Но в учении Будды нет места воззрениям о "я". Причём тут тогда уччхедавада?





> Знание не уничтожается только в том случае, если Татхагата (тот, кто знает) не уничтожается после смерти. Только если конечная нирвана - знание без скандх.


Постулируете атманическую сущность Татхагаты?

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Бесполезная схоластика. Никаких состояний быть не может у того, кого нет.


Вот именно. Сейчас состояние Будды Шакьямуни (согласно Вашему течению в Тхераваде) ничем не отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины. У Вас Татхагата после смерти не существует, что противоречит Сутте.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О чем и речь - вы прямо заявляете об отсутствии Татхагаты после прекращении скандх, нарушаете заповедь Будды.


Если не отождествлять Татхагату со скандхами (и не полагать его существующим отдельно от них), то нет оснований утверждать, что Татхагата  существует, не существует и т.п. после смерти. )

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Так Яма и есть Владыка кармы, это одно из его имен, забыли?


Забыл? Нет. Не знал.
Это имя, в той или иной степени, подходит каждому.

----------


## Dron

> Если не отождествлять Татхагату со скандхами (и не полагать его существующим отдельно от них), то нет оснований утверждать, что Татхагата  существует, не существует и т.п. после смерти. )


Верный ли вывод: Татхагата не тождествен, ни отличен от скандх?

----------


## Германн

> Когда Будда  анализировал процесс Пробуждения, он сказал, что оно состояло из двух видов знаний:
> 
> [I]"Сначала знание закономерности Дхармы,
> потом знание освобождения."


Поэтому, нелогично считать конечную нирвану полным отсутствием любого знания. Если Будда знал на личном опыте только прижизненное освобождение от духкха, нет оснований вообще что-либо уверждать о конечной нирване. Нет оснований достоверно постулировать конечную нирвану именно освобождением.




> Из париниббаны?


В Махаяне - да. В Тхераваде, можно определить прижизненный опыт ниродхи как знание без участия скандх, а конечную нирвану - как знание без скандх. 




> Может, потому что он имел опыт вхождения в ниродху


Вот именно, опыт вхождения в ниродху - а не опыт рассуждений на выходе из состояния без знания, аналогичных "шёл, упал, проснулся - гипс".




> Правильно. Но в учении Будды нет места воззрениям о "я". Причём тут тогда уччхедавада?


При том, что нет такой уччхедавады, согласно которой знание остаётся, когда "я" уничтожено. Уничтожение любого опыта и знания определяет сущность воззрения уччхедавады, идеи о "я" - второстепенные детали.  




> Постулируете атманическую сущность Татхагаты?


Татхагата знает, Татхагата не несуществует после смерти - постулирую. 
Атманическую сущность - не постулирую.

Если можно говорить о Татхагате, который ничего не знает, это как раз и будет атманическая сущность. Татхагата как носитель знания, которого может и не быть, когда носитель остаётся.

Татхагата не существует после смерти, не так ли? 
Или нельзя сказать, что не существует - когда знания больше нет?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому, нелогично считать конечную нирвану полным отсутствием любого знания.


Вы переворачиваете всё с ног на голову. ) Что действительно нелогично, так это постулировать существование знания отдельного от скандх,)) а есть ли что-то в париниббане или нету - сие нам не ведомо, и Будда рекомендовал не строить догадки на сей счёт. В Ангуттара Никае говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. Неужели так сложно это понять, не скатываясь в крайности нигилизма и этернализма?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Верный ли вывод: Татхагата не тождествен, ни отличен от скандх?


Верный вывод - это не измышлять ничего по поводу Татхагаты, а направлять внимание на его Учение. )

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Верный вывод - это не измышлять ничего по поводу Татхагаты, а направлять внимание на его Учение. )


Про соотношение Тахагаты и его скандх не надо задумываться, верно ли я вас понял?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Верный вывод - это не измышлять ничего по поводу Татхагаты, а направлять внимание на его Учение. )


Этот случай если вы не знаете цели, не можете о ней ничего сказать, и даже говорите что верным будет ничего не измышлять по поводу цели к которой стремишься, выглядит немного странно. Мы немногое можем сказать о Будде или даже совсем ничего о нем сказать не можем, но мы желаем достичь такого же состояния. Человек должен ясно представлять цель. Знать какими характеристиками обладает Будда. Кто такой Будда. Говорится лишь что нельзя обнаружить неизменную сущность - вечную неизменную душу вне пяти скандх или в пяти скандхах. Такой души нет действительно.

----------


## Германн

> Вы переворачиваете всё с ног на голову. ) Что действительно нелогично, так это постулировать существование знания отдельного от скандх,)) а есть ли что-то в париниббане или нету - сие нам не ведомо, и Будда рекомендовал не строить догадки на сей счёт. В Ангуттара Никае говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. Неужели так сложно это понять, не скатываясь в крайности нигилизма и этернализма?


И в чём нелогичность знания без участия скандх? Только его наличие даёт возможность достоверно утверждать что-либо о конечной нирване, не сводить Татхагату (того, кто знает) к скандхам; и возможность утверждать, что Татхагата (тот, кто знает) после смерти не несуществует.

Обо всём, что сказано в Ангуттара Никае, Будде нужно было сначала узнать.

Ваше воззрение имеет признаки нигилистического. И оно нелогично.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так Яма и есть Владыка кармы, это одно из его имен, забыли?


Это образно ведь говорится что Яма есть Владыка кармы. Карма сама по себе это просто причинно-следственная связь поступков и результатов. Говорится что на самом деле нет Ямы, взвешивающего после смерти вашу благую и неблагую карму и потом отправляющего вас куда-либо согласно результатам взвешивания кармы. Это Учение полезно на некотором этапе для определенных людей, но на самом деле такого нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Этот случай если вы не знаете цели, не можете о ней ничего сказать, и даже говорите что верным будет ничего не измышлять по поводу цели к которой стремишься, выглядит немного странно. Мы немногое можем сказать о Будде или даже совсем ничего о нем сказать не можем, но мы желаем достичь такого же состояния. Человек должен ясно представлять цель.


Цель известна - Ниббана - прекращение дуккха. Вот этот вопрос и подлежит рассмотрению и иследованию. Пространные рассуждения о том, что там да как в Ниббане - совершенно излишни. )

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И в чём нелогичность знания без участия скандх?


Поставим этот вопрос немного по-другому, что Вам стала понятна его абсурдность -  В чём нелогичность огня, горящего без топлива? )

----------


## Германн

> Поставим этот вопрос немного по-другому, что Вам стала понятна его абсурдность -  В чём нелогичность огня, горящего без топлива? )


Пресубпозиция - манипуляция, сводящаяся к неявному введению тезиса, который нужно ещё доказать. С чего Вы взяли, что любое знание основано на скандхах?

Что касается огня, горящего без дров (в небесных водах) - именно так представляли "нирвану" огня, уход Апам Напат (Агни) в небесные воды. Это историческая семантика слова "нирвана", означающего "уход" пламени. Ритуалы огня пронизывали собой повседневную жизнь древнего индуса, и современники Будды Шакьямуни  имели в сознании такие ассоциации (они отражены в Ригведе).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С чего Вы взяли, что любое знание основано на скандхах?


Потому что это очевидно, также как и горение огня происходящее за счёт топлива. А есть ли огонь, горящий сам по себе или знание, существующее отдельно от телесных и умственных составляющих - сие мне пока неведомо. )) 
Не зря ведь Будда говорит: 

_"Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: «Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований», то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует"._

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что касается огня, горящего без дров (в небесных водах) - именно так представляли "нирвану" огня, уход Апам Напат (Агни) в небесные воды. Это историческая семантика слова "нирвана", означающего "уход" пламени. Ритуалы огня пронизывали собой повседневную жизнь древнего индуса, и современники Будды Шакьямуни  имели в сознании такие ассоциации (они отражены в Ригведе).


Это тут вообще не причём.  Ниббана ( букв. _"угасание"_) в буддизме означает  _"угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества"_. По-вашему они не угасают полностью и безвовзратно, а куда-то там уходят? ))

----------


## Dron

Я резюмирую немного, что мы имеем на данный момент: 
про скандхи Тахагаты в Тхераваде говорить можно, что они были, и что они угасли (паринирвана). 
Про Татхагату говорить нельзя, ни что он был, ни что он достиг паринирваны. 
Про соотношение Татхагаты и его скандх спрашивать неполезно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Цель известна - Ниббана - прекращение дуккха. Вот этот вопрос и подлежит рассмотрению и иследованию. Пространные рассуждения о том, что там да как в Ниббане - совершенно излишни. )


В других религиях цель точно такая же - прекращение дукха. Если вы остановитесь только на этом - прекращение дукха, то вы будете вынуждены признать что буддизм не отличается от других религий. Вы будете вынуждены объяснять что за дукха точно в буддизме подразумевается. Тогда вы начнете говорить о сансаре и нирване. Но если вас попросят описать Нирвану и вы не сможете объяснить и скажете что рассуждения о том что там да как в Нирване излишни, то это будет похоже на плохую работу туроператора. Допустим некто пришел в турагентство, а там ему говорят- в Новой Зеландии нет ничего плохого и там хорошо. Клиент спросит что-нибудь конкретное, а вы скажете что это все излишне.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В других религиях цель точно такая же - прекращение дукха. Если вы остановитесь только на этом - прекращение дукха, то вы будете вынуждены признать что буддизм не отличается от других религий.


Совершенно верно, в этом смысле буддизм ничем не отличается от других религий. Отличия в деталях. )

----------


## Германн

> Потому что это очевидно, также как и горение огня происходящее за счёт топлива. А есть ли огонь, горящий сам по себе или знание, существующее отдельно от телесных и умственных составляющих - сие мне пока неведомо. )) 
> Не зря ведь Будда говорит: 
> 
> _"Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: «Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований», то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует"._


Не очевидно, потому что ничем не обосновано. Это предмет Вашей веры, противоречащей Суттам. Татхагата знает. Нет Татхгататы, который ничего бы вообще не знал. Если любое знание в конечной нирване уничтожается, Татхагата (тот, кто знает) не существует после смерти. 

Будда в Вашей цитате говорит о сознании, а не о знании вообще. Скандхи сознания в конечной нирване нет. Конечная нирвана - знание другого типа.

----------


## Кунсанг

Наше путешествие в Нирвану похоже с поездкой куда-либо. Поэтому чтобы появилось вдохновение необходимо знать преимущества и блага Нирваны. Иначе будет выглядеть так. Я и так знаю что в России -сансаре условно я здесь страдаю но говорят что в Новой зеландии (Нирване условно опять же) этих страданий нет. Так как там в НЗ. Этих страданий нет, а что есть? А в ответ - страданий нет и все, больше сказать мы ничего не можем и вообще разговаривать что там да как вредно. Да еще плюс к этому, те кто достигает Новой Зеландии, их уже нету. Они умерли и исчезли навсегда. Мы лишь можем сказать что это высшее благо.

----------


## Германн

> Это тут вообще не причём.  Ниббана ( букв. _"угасание"_) в буддизме означает  _"угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества"_. По-вашему они не угасают полностью и безвовзратно, а куда-то там уходят? ))


Уходит (анупадисеса ниббана) Татхагата.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я резюмирую немного, что мы имеем на данный момент: 
> про *скандхи Тахагаты* в Тхераваде говорить можно, что они были, и что они угасли (паринирвана).


Когда все учения Татхагаты говорят об отсутствии отождествления с пятью кхандхами, и Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной", Дрон говорит о кхандхах Татхагаты. ))

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Совершенно верно, в этом смысле буддизм ничем не отличается от других религий. Отличия в деталях. )


Отличия начинаются с того уже что под дукхой понимаются разные вещи. Поэтому вы будете вынуждены говорить о том что подразумевается под дукхой в буддизме.

----------


## Германн

> Когда все учения Татхагаты говорят об отсутствии отождествления с пятью кхандхами, и Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной", Дрон говорит о кхандхах Татхагаты. ))


Да у Вас-то нет никакого Татхагаты, кроме скандх. Потому что конечная нирвана (состояние без скандх) у Вас лишена знания, а Татхагата это тот, кто знает (нет Татхагаты, который ничего бы не знал). Вы сводите любое знание к скандхам = сводите Татхагату к скандхам.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда в Вашей цитате говорит о сознании, а не о знании вообще. Скандхи сознания в конечной нирване нет. Конечная нирвана - знание другого типа.


А что такое сознание, если не процесс познания чего-либо? ) 




> Вы сводите любое знание к скандхам = сводите Татхагату к скандхам.


Нет, это делаете Вы, ибо я не считаю знание Татхагатой или чем-то ему принадлежащим. Знание - это фактор плода, конечный результат практики Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.

----------


## Dron

> Когда все учения Татхагаты говорят об отсутствии отождествления с пятью кхандхами, и Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной", Дрон говорит о кхандхах Татхагаты. ))


И что? Вы перестали различать "это не я" и "это не мое"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что? Вы перестали различать "это не я" и "это не мое"?


У Вас закончились тезисы и Вы решили поговорить обо мне? ))

----------


## Dron

> У Вас закончились тезисы и Вы решили поговорить обо мне? ))


Я- точно нет. 
(в смысле, это отдельная большая тема, бесконечная, как океан)
Есть разница между "это не я", и "это не мое"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я- точно нет. 
> Есть разница между "это не я", и "это не мое"?


Будда говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам".

----------


## Dron

> Будда говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам".


Так что, нет разницы? Или есть? Не понял вас пока, простите.

----------


## Германн

> А что такое сознание, если не процесс познания чего-либо? )


Сознание частный случай познания. Есть ещё опыт конечной нирваны, знание другого типа.




> Нет, это делаете Вы, ибо я не считаю знание Татхагатой или чем-то ему принадлежащим. Знание - это фактор плода, конечный результат практики Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.


Да неужели. Как же я свожу Татхагату к скандхам, если они только частный случай знания. Интересно прочитать про ничего не знающего Татхагату, раз уж знание Татхагате не принадлежит. И про то, как при отсутствии любого знания Татхагата не несуществует после смерти.

----------


## Кунсанг

Я слышал объяснение почему Будда дал разные версии конечной Нирваны и почему есть такая с полным исчезновением сознания. Потому что определенным людям она больше подходит и порождает у них больше вдохновения к практике. Некоторым людям теория полного угасания всякого бытия более интересна. В то же время в Махаяне версия Нирваны отлична от полного угасания и поток сознания продолжается после достижения конечной Нирваны и говорится о всеведении будды при ее достижении и достижении Трех тел и т.д. С точки зрения Махаяны Нирвана как полное угасание всего бытия это уловка для определенных людей для того чтобы они практиковали Дхарму.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отличия начинаются с того уже что под дукхой понимаются разные вещи.


А как иначе можно понимать такие явления как болезни, старение, физическая и умственная боль, смерть и т.д.? ) Никак. Поэтому отличия не в том, что под дуккхой понимаются разные вещи, а в том, что в буддизме этот список шире, чем в других религиях. В Ангуттара-никая, одном из пяти первичных сборников на языке пали, содержащих беседы Будды, есть список счастий (сукхани), таких как счастье семейной жизни и счастье жизни отшельником, счастье чувственных удовольствий и счастье отречения, счастье привязанности и счастье непривязанности, телесное счастье и счастье духовное и т.д. Но все они включены в дуккха.  Это является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычно) смысле слова, но поскольку "все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха" (яд аниччам там дуккхам). 




> Поэтому вы будете вынуждены говорить о том что подразумевается под дукхой в буддизме.


Кем вынужден? Православными активистами? ))

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Наше путешествие в Нирвану похоже с поездкой куда-либо. Поэтому чтобы появилось вдохновение необходимо знать преимущества и блага Нирваны. Иначе будет выглядеть так. Я и так знаю что в России -сансаре условно я здесь страдаю но говорят что в Новой зеландии (Нирване условно опять же) этих страданий нет. Так как там в НЗ. Этих страданий нет, а что есть? А в ответ - страданий нет и все, больше сказать мы ничего не можем и вообще разговаривать что там да как вредно. Да еще плюс к этому, те кто достигает Новой Зеландии, их уже нету. Они умерли и исчезли навсегда. Мы лишь можем сказать что это высшее благо.


Будда учил Дхамме, только для прекращения страданий. Чтобы больше никогда не было рождений и связанных с ними страданий. То, что лично вам этого мало - ваши проблемы, т.к. большего получить не возможно. Но вы не одиноки в неудовлетворенности той Дхаммой, которой учил Татхагата, иначе не появились бы последующие версии буддизма, "дополненные" всем тем, чего так не хватает жаждущим вечного существования. И сделаны эти дополнения были людьми, считающими себя умнее Будды.

Спорить с вами, все равно что со стенкой, поэтому я просто оставлю это здесь:

«Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».

Будда (с) "Ниббана сутта" Удана 8.1

----------

Bob (17.10.2012), Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Карло (14.10.2012), Сергей Ч (14.10.2012), Тао (19.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сознание частный случай познания. Есть ещё опыт конечной нирваны, знание другого типа.



Возникновение и прекращение дуккха - это и есть опыт - знание Ниббаны. Нет никакого опыта помимо этого. Когда скандхи полностью и безвозвратно прекращают своё функционирование в момент париниббаны, то о каком опыте прекращения скандх можно говорить, когда их нет? ) В отношении чего будет знание прекращения? ))

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> :
> 
> «Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».
> 
> Будда (с) "Ниббана сутта" Удана 8.1


Главное, читать все , не пропуская первые два слова.

----------

Кунсанг (14.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С точки зрения Махаяны Нирвана как полное угасание всего бытия это уловка для определенных людей для того чтобы они практиковали Дхарму.


Вы же понимаете, что тоже самое можно сказать и с точки зрения Тхеравады:  учение о "жизни после париниббаны" - это уловка для определенных людей, для того чтобы они практиковали Дхамму и не боялись потерять своё "я", к которому они имеют пока сильную привязанность? )

----------

Тао (19.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Возникновение и прекращение дуккха - это и есть опыт - знание Ниббаны. Нет никакого опыта помимо этого. Когда скандхи полностью и безвозвратно прекращают своё функционирование в момент париниббаны, то о каком опыте прекращения скандх можно говорить, когда их нет? ) В отношении чего будет знание прекращения? ))


Кроме опыта конструктов доступен опыт конечной нирваны. Иначе Будда учил бы тому, что напрямую не проверил, что знал лишь рассудочно.

О содержании опыта после прекращения скандх Будда советовал слишком много не размышлять, он трудноописуем.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А как иначе можно понимать такие явления как болезни, старение, физическая и умственная боль, смерть и т.д.? ) Никак. Поэтому отличия не в том, что под дуккхой понимаются разные вещи, а в том, что в буддизме этот список шире, чем в других религиях. В Ангуттара-никая, одном из пяти первичных сборников на языке пали, содержащих беседы Будды, есть список счастий (сукхани), таких как счастье семейной жизни и счастье жизни отшельником, счастье чувственных удовольствий и счастье отречения, счастье привязанности и счастье непривязанности, телесное счастье и счастье духовное и т.д. Но все они включены в дуккха.  Это является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычно) смысле слова, но поскольку "все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха" (яд аниччам там дуккхам).


Самый серьезный вид страданий это всеохватывающее или всепронизывающее страдание которое подразумевает обладание 5 скандхами загрязненными, возникшими под влиянием клеш и загрязненной кармы. Это наши тело и ум загрязненные. Само обладание 5 скандхами это уже страдание и оно не явное. Эти 5 скандх являются основой для возникновения всех остальных видов страданий. Поэтому болезни и так далее понимаются разным способом в разных религиях. В буддизме это все возникает на основе того-то и того-то и является тем-то и тем-то. Даже смерть в некоторых религиях может означать не только дукху.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Главное, читать все , не пропуская первые два слова.


Да есть такая сфера, ниродха-самапатти называется, где присутствует лишь одна дхамма - ниббана.

----------

Тао (19.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Самый серьезный вид страданий это всеохватывающее или всепронизывающее страдание которое подразумевает обладание 5 скандхами загрязненными, возникшими под влиянием клеш и загрязненной кармы. Это наши тело и ум загрязненные. Само обладание 5 скандхами это уже страдание и оно не явное.


Согласен,  только выражение _"обладание 5 скандхами"_ не стоит понимать буквально, что мол есть некто или нечто, обладающее скандхами. )

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да есть такая сфера, ниродха-самапатти называется, где присутствует лишь одна дхамма - ниббана.


Спасибо))))

----------


## Германн

Исключая несуществование Татхагаты после смерти, логически необходимо признавать сохранение знания (не сознания-скандхи) в конечной нирване.
Если в нирване нет никакого знания - Татхагата после смерти не существует.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О содержании опыта после прекращения скандх Будда советовал слишком много не размышлять, он трудноописуем.


Будда советовал не размышлять о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения шести чувственных сфер, составляющих опыта, а Вы утверждаете для этого некий иной, самосущий опыт, которого у Вас нет, т.е. не принимаете во внимание советы Учителя.

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Будда советовал не размышлять о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения шести чувственных сфер, составляющих опыта, а Вы утверждаете для этого некий иной, самосущий опыт, которого у Вас нет, т.е. не принимаете во внимание советы Учителя.


Может, вы не вполне его поняли? Может же такое быть или вы наглухо исключаете такую возможность?



> «Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».
> 
> Будда (с) "Ниббана сутта" Удана 8.1

----------


## Кунсанг

> Согласен,  только выражение _"обладание 5 скандхами"_ не стоит понимать буквально, что мол есть некто или нечто, обладающее скандхами. )


У вас нигилизм, крайне опасное воззрение. "Я" есть обладающее скандхами. Это самосущее независимое "Я" нельзя найти. "Я" взаимозависимое обладающее скандхами есть. Иначе кто стремится к Нирване? Нет никого. Бросьте все если такого некто вообще нет, какой тут буддизм может быть. Вы же есть как личность, но существуете взаимозависимо. И независимой лишь личности нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Может, вы не вполне его поняли? Может же такое быть или вы наглухо исключаете такую возможность?


Я вполне допускаю, что могу ошибаться относительно каких-либо положений учения, обычно я оставляю их в стороне и ищу более подробные им объяснения. Но я уверен, что буквальное понимание некоторых высказываний Будды - это ещё большая ошибка. Не зря ведь говорится, что невежественные люди застревают в словах, как слон в грязи. )

Да, Будда называет ниббану аятана. Это слово означает мир или сферу. Но кто сказал, что эту нужно понимать буквально, полагая Ниббану местом, царством или положением, где наличествует какого-то рода существование? )  Это "сфера", где вообще ничто не соответствует нашему обыденному опыту, и следовательно, ее можно описать только способом отрицания – отрицанием всех ограниченных и конкретных качеств обусловленных явлений. 

Будда также называет Ниббану высшим счастьем и говорит, что Ниббана приятна. В этом случае, буквальное понимание значения этого высказывания также является ошибкой. И этому есть объяснение. Те ощущения, которые возникают посредством пяти нитей чувственных желаний и посредством восьми медитативных достижений, называются "удовольствием, которое чувствуется" (ведаита-сукха). Прекращение восприятия и чувствования называется "удовольствием, которое не чувствуется" (аведаита-сукха). Поэтому вне зависимости от того, чувствуется удовольствие или же нет, оба варианта являются "удовольствием" по причине безболезненности состояний (ниддуккхабхава-санкхатена сукхена)".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Я" есть обладающее скандхами. Это самосущее независимое "Я" нельзя найти.


Странно слышать подобные вещи от человека, называющего себя буддистом..)




> Бросьте все если такого некто вообще нет, какой тут буддизм может быть.


Отсутствие у буддистов воззрений о "я" не говорит о том, что ничего вообще нет. )

 "Явное страдание существует, но не найти страдающего; 
Есть дела, но не найти делающего
Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит;
 Путь существует - но не найти того, кто по нему идёт.".

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Отсутствие у буддистов воззрений о "я" не говорит о том, что ничего вообще нет. )


У буддистов отсутствует воззрение о "Я"?!

----------


## Dron

> Не зря ведь говорится, что невежественные люди застревают в словах, как слон в грязи. )


Ок.  



> Да, Будда называет ниббану аятана. Это слово означает мир или сферу. Но кто сказал, что эту нужно понимать буквально, полагая Ниббану местом, царством или положением, где наличествует какого-то рода существование? )


Зажгите зарю Тхеравады 21 века. Назовите, какие сутры следует понимать буквально, а какие - иносказательно.



> Это "сфера", где вообще ничто не соответствует нашему обыденному опыту, и следовательно, ее можно описать только способом отрицания – отрицанием всех ограниченных и конкретных качеств обусловленных явлений.


Вы серьезно полагаете, что махаянисты считают,  что в сфере опыта Будды есть соответсвие опыту сансарных? Это вас кто-то обманул.

----------


## Кунсанг

Где-нибудь в сутрах ПК говорится о НИрване как об угасании Татхагаты? Есть точные слова об угасании Татхагаты? Что Татхагата угас?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У буддистов отсутствует воззрение о "Я"?!


В буддизме нет воззрений о "я". А у называющих себя буддистами вполне могут быть! )) 

Наличие воззрений о "я" - это следствие неправильного направления внимания на неподходящие вопросы. Из Саббасава сутты:




> Вот каким образом он неправильно направляет внимание: «Был ли я в прошлом? Не было ли меня в прошлом? Чем я был в прошлом? Каким я был в прошлом? Будучи чем я был таким в прошлом? Буду ли я в будущем? Не будет ли меня в будущем? Чем я буду в будущем? Каким я буду в будущем? Будучи чем я буду таким в будущем?» Или вместо этого он внутренне запутан в настоящем: «Есть ли я? Нет ли меня? Что я? Каков я? Откуда взялась эта моя душа? Куда она уйдёт?»
> По мере того, как он продолжает так неправильно направлять внимание, у него появляется одно из этих шести воззрений: 
> 
> ٭  воззрение «нет я для меня» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
> ٭  воззрение «есть я для меня» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
> ٭  воззрение «собой я познаю себя» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
> ٭  воззрение «собой я познаю не-себя» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
> ٭  воззрение «не-собой я познаю себя» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное, или
> ٭  воззрение «это моё «я» является тем, что осознаёт ощущения здесь и там, которые являются результатами хороших и плохих дел - и это самое «я» постоянно, непрерывно, вечно, не подвержено изменению, будет таким в течение вечности» - появляется у него.
> ...

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь в Ямака сутте, в сутре ПК! ясно говорится что воззрение полного угасания пагубное http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm- 

Однажды Достопочтенный Сарипутта пребывал в Саваттхи, в роще Джеты, в монастыре Анатхапиндики. И тогда такое пагубное воззрение возникло у монаха по имени Ямака: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти»1. 
Группа монахов услышала, что такое пагубное воззрение возникло у монаха Ямаки. И тогда они подошли к Достопочтенному Ямаке, обменялись с ним вежливыми приветствиями, и, после обмена вежливыми приветствиями, сели рядом и сказали ему: «Правда ли, друг Ямака, что такое пагубное воззрение возникло у тебя: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти»?
«Именно так, друзья. Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти».
«Друг Ямака, не говори так. Не искажай смысла сказанного Благословенным, поскольку это не благостно, искажать смысл сказанного им. Благословенный не мог так сказать: «Монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти».
И всё же, хотя монахи наставляли его так, Достопочтенный Ямака из-за упрямства и привязанности к этому самому пагубному воззрению, продолжал утверждать: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти».
И поскольку те монахи не смогли отстранить Достопочтенного Ямаку от этого пагубного воззрения, они поднялись со своих сидений, отправились к Достопочтенному Сарипутте и рассказали ему всё, что произошло, добавив: «Было бы хорошо, если бы Достопочтенный Сарипутта отправился бы к монаху Ямаке из сострадания к нему». Достопочтенный Сарипутта молча согласился. 
И тогда, вечером, Достопочтенный Сарипутта вышел из затворничества. Он подошёл к Достопочтенному Ямаке и обменялся с ним вежливыми приветствиями. После этого он сел рядом и сказал: «Правда ли, друг Ямака, что такое пагубное воззрение возникло у тебя: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти»?
«Именно так, друг».

----------


## Кунсанг

> В буддизме нет воззрений о "я". А у называющих себя буддистами вполне могут быть! )) 
> 
> Наличие воззрений о "я" - это следствие неправильного направления внимания на неподходящие вопросы. Из Саббасава сутты


Это вы уверены что в буддизме нет воззрения о "Я"? Об отсутствии самосущего "Я"? Сутра сердца входит в ПК?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы серьезно полагаете, что махаянисты считают,  что в сфере опыта Будды есть соответсвие опыту сансарных? Это вас кто-то обманул.


Если честно, то у меня нет особого желания обсуждать положения Махаяны, мы сейчас обсуждаем неправильное понимание махаянистами Тхеравады. )

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Где-нибудь в сутрах ПК говорится о НИрване как об угасании Татхагаты? Есть точные слова об угасании Татхагаты? Что Татхагата угас?


Нет конечно, потому что для этого как миниумум нужно признать существование некой скрытой сущности Татхагаты, а поскольку её не удается обнаружить нигде и никак, то вопросы связанные с существованием / несуществованием Татхагаты после смерти не заслуживают внимания. Об этом как раз и говорится в Ямака сутте.

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это вы уверены что в буддизме нет воззрения о "Я"? Об отсутствии самосущего "Я"? Сутра сердца входит в ПК?


Сутра сердца не входит в ПК, но по-моему даже в ней нет никакого самосущего "Я". )

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

"Вот каким образом он неправильно направляет внимание: «Был ли я в прошлом? Не было ли меня в прошлом? Чем я был в прошлом? Каким я был в прошлом? Будучи чем я был таким в прошлом? Буду ли я в будущем? Не будет ли меня в будущем? Чем я буду в будущем? Каким я буду в будущем? Будучи чем я буду таким в будущем?» Или вместо этого он внутренне запутан в настоящем: «Есть ли я? Нет ли меня? Что я? Каков я? Откуда взялась эта моя душа? Куда она уйдёт?»
 По мере того, как он продолжает так неправильно направлять внимание, у него появляется одно из этих шести воззрений: 

 ٭ воззрение «нет я для меня» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
 ٭ воззрение «есть я для меня» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
 ٭ воззрение «собой я познаю себя» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
 ٭ воззрение «собой я познаю не-себя» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное,
 ٭ воззрение «не-собой я познаю себя» твёрдо укореняется в нём как истинное, или
 ٭ воззрение «это моё «я» является тем, что осознаёт ощущения здесь и там, которые являются результатами хороших и плохих дел - и это самое «я» постоянно, непрерывно, вечно, не подвержено изменению, будет таким в течение вечности» - появляется у него.

 Это называется чащей воззрений, грудой воззрений, искажением воззрений, спутанностью воззрений, путами воззрений. Скованный путами воззрений, необученный заурядный человек не освобождён от рождения, старения, смерти, от печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Он не освобождён, я говорю вам, от мук и страданий".

Вот для того чтобы убрать эти ложные концепты о "Я" Будда и проповедовал мудрость, которая постигает как "Я" существует на самом деле. Про это я говорю, а не про ложные концепты "Я". В буддизме есть правильное воззрение о "Я". А у вас получается нет воззрения и о верно существующем "Я".

----------


## Кунсанг

> Сутра сердца не входит в ПК, но по-моему даже в ней нет никакого самосущего "Я". )


Вы мне пожалуйста покажите где я сказал что самосущее "Я" есть.

----------


## Dron

> Если честно, то у меня нет особого желания обсуждать положения Махаяны, мы сейчас обсуждаем неправильное понимание махаянистами Тхеравады. )


А чего-там обсуждать, нет в сфере опыта Будды соответствия опыту сансарных, и все.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет конечно, потому что для этого как миниумум нужно признать существование некой скрытой сущности Татхагаты, а поскольку её не удается обнаружить нигде и никак, то вопросы связанные с существованием / несуществованием Татхагаты после смерти не заслуживают внимания. Об этом как раз и говорится в Ямака сутте.


В Ямака сутте говорится о пагубности воззрения несуществования после смерти. Где вы увидели большее?

----------


## Кунсанг

"И всё же, хотя монахи наставляли его так, Достопочтенный Ямака из-за упрямства и привязанности к этому самому пагубному воззрению, продолжал утверждать: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти».

----------

Германн (14.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот для того чтобы убрать эти ложные концепты о "Я" Будда и проповедовал мудрость, которая постигает как "Я" существует на самом деле. Про это я говорю, а не про ложные концепты "Я". В буддизме есть правильное воззрение о "Я". А у вас получается нет воззрения и о верно существующем "Я".


Нет никакого _"верно существующего "Я"_, ) есть лишь пять совокупнотсей. И вот когда эти пять телесных и умственных совокупностей, которые взаимозависимы, действуют вместе как "телесно-духовное устройство", у нас появляется представление о "Я". Но это лишь ложное представление, умственное образование, только одно из 52 умственных образований из четвертой Совокупности (самскара-кхандха). Это представление о самости, идея своего "Я" (саккая-диттхи) - и есть то самое неведение, на котором основывается жажда (танха), являющаяся причиной новых рождений (становления скандх).

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Нет никакого _"верно существующего "Я"_, )


А "Я" существующее иным образом, чем "верно", есть?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет конечно, потому что для этого как миниумум нужно признать существование некой скрытой сущности Татхагаты, а поскольку её не удается обнаружить нигде и никак, то вопросы связанные с существованием / несуществованием Татхагаты после смерти не заслуживают внимания. Об этом как раз и говорится в Ямака сутте.


ТОгда как о НИрване заметьте Будда говорил, что это остров, совершенный покой и т.д. Высшая Нирвана это Татхагата? Тогда это Татхагата испытывает совершенный покой и счастье. Потому что и Нирвана и Татхагата это термины описывающие один ум. Один ум, достигнув Нирваны стал Татхагатой можно сказать, но в действительности речь идет об одном уме.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В Ямака сутте говорится о пагубности воззрения несуществования после смерти. Где вы увидели большее?


Так Вы всю сутту прочитатйте, а не только начало. )) Пагубность воззрения Ямаки заключалась в том, что он полагал реально существующей некую сущность Татхгаты, которая якобы уничтожается после смерти (в момент париниббаны). Все вопросы, который задаёт Достопочтенный Сарипутта, направлены на то, чтобы показать ошибочность этой идеи, которой придерживается Ямака. После того, как Ямака убеждается в том, что такая сущность не может быть найдена ни в скандхах ни за их пределами, он осознаёт пагубность своих прежних воззрений.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет никакого _"верно существующего "Я"_, ) есть лишь пять совокупнотсей. И вот когда эти пять телесных и умственных совокупностей, которые взаимозависимы, действуют вместе как "телесно-духовное устройство", у нас появляется представление о "Я". Но это лишь ложное представление, умственное образование, только одно из 52 умственных образований из четвертой Совокупности (самскара-кхандха). Это представление о самости, идея своего "Я" (саккая-диттхи) - и есть то самое неведение, на котором основывается жажда (танха), являющаяся причиной новых рождений (становляния скандх).


Вы путаете ложную идею о самосущем "Я", которое действительно нигде не найти и верное представление о "Я" которое базируется на мудрости. Постигая то, как на самом деле существует "Я" и явления, индивид освобождается от сансары.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так Вы всю сутту прочитатйте, а не только начало. )) Пагубность воззрения Ямаки заключалась в том, что он полагал реально существующей некую сущность Татхгаты, которая якобы уничтожается после смерти (в момент париниббаны). Все вопросы, который задаёт Достопочтенный Сарипутта, направлены на то, чтобы показать ошибочность этой идеи, которой придерживается Ямака. После того, как Ямака убеждается в том, что такая сущность не может быть найдена ни в скандхах ни за их пределами, он осознаёт пагубность своих прежних воззрений.


Вы имеете в виду примечания переводчика?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы путаете ложную идею о самосущем "Я", которое действительно нигде не найти и верное представление о "Я" которое базируется на мудрости. Постигая то, как на самом деле существует "Я" и явления, индивид освобождается от сансары.


На мудрости базируется понимание безличности (анатта), а представление о "Я" базируется на неведении. ) Можете считать иначе, я Вам не запрещаю.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вообще Ямаке прямо сказали что его воззрение об исчезновении монаха после смерти и уничтожения загрязнений пагубное.

----------

Германн (14.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вообще Ямаке прямо сказали что его воззрение об исчезновении монаха после смерти и уничтожения загрязнений пагубными.


Вы не путайте. Уничтожение загрязнений не может быть пагубным! Это вообще-то синоним Ниббаны. )) Пагубным являлось воозрение Ямаки о том, что вместе с уничтожением загрязнений уничтожается и тот, кто этого добился, т.е. Татхагата. Достопочтенный Сарипутта предлагает ему для начала выснить - что он считает Татхагатой? После того, как Ямака убеждается в том, что _"на Татхагату как на реально существующего и действительного нельзя указать уже сейчас в этой самой жизни"_, то заявлять о том, что Татхагата исчезает после распада тела будет неправильно.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> После того, как Ямака убеждается в том, что _"на Татхагату как на реально существующего и действительного нельзя указать уже сейчас в этой самой жизни"_, то заявлять о том, что Татхагата исчезает после распада тела будет неправильно.


На Татхагату в текущей жизни можно указать как на знающего то, о чём он проповедует. И это знание уничтожается, по Вашему, в конечной нирване. Значит, Татхагаты (знающего Дхарму) после смерти не существует.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы не путайте. Уничтожение загрязнений не может быть пагубным! Это вообще-то синоним Ниббаны. )) Пагубным являлось воозрение Ямаки о том, что вместе с уничтожением загрязнений уничтожается и тот, кто этого добился, т.е. Татхагата. Достопочтенный Сарипутта предлагает ему для начала выснить - что он считает Татхагатой? После того, как Ямака убеждается в том, что _"на Татхагату как на реально существующего и действительного нельзя указать уже сейчас в этой самой жизни"_, то заявлять о том, что Татхагата исчезает после распада тела будет неправильно.


Вы где опять увидели, что я говорю о том, что уничтожение загрязнений пагубное воззрение. Было бы так, я бы написал -  воззрение об исчезновении после смерти и уничтоженИИ загрязнений пагубное. Шарипутра указал Ямаке на его ошибку, которая заключалась в том, что он думал об исчезновении монаха после смерти и уничтожения загрязнений. То есть определенно нельзя сказать, что кто-то исчезает.  В то же время после разговора с Шарипутрой Ямака постигает, что исчезает страдание. Похоже здесь больше отрицается полное небытие. К тому же если учитывать то как описывают высшую НИрвану - счастье и т.д. и нигде не говорится об исчезновении Татхагаты.

----------


## Германн

> Будда советовал не размышлять о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения шести чувственных сфер, составляющих опыта, а Вы утверждаете для этого некий иной, самосущий опыт, которого у Вас нет, т.е. не принимаете во внимание советы Учителя.


Будда претендовал на достоверность знания того, о чём он говорит. Идея полного отсутствия любого опыта - сугубо рассудочное измышление, оно недостоверное (проверить в опыте никак нельзя). Почему я должен верить, что Будда занимался измышлениями, не имея непосредственного опыта того, о чём он проповедовал - подобно брахманам из Сутты о познании трёх Вед?

В Саббасава сутте, которую Вы процитировали, представление о полном отсутствии "я" отнесено к ложным. Нельзя сказать, что вчистую ничего от "я" не существует - обосновывая этим то, что нечему и исчезать. Конечно, есть чему. В Вашей версии, в конечной нирване исчезает любое знание. Значит того, кто знает Дхарму (Татхагаты) после смерти, по Вашему, не существует.

Если хотите, поспорьте с реальностью знания Татхагатой Дхармы. У Вас ведь логика простая: "этого" на самом деле нет, поэтому нечему и уничтожаться. Так что же, не было знания Дхармы у Татхагаты - и нечему уничтожаться в конечной нирване?

----------


## Леонид Ш

В Ямака сутте указывается, что ошибочно считать, будто бы уничтожается нечто существующее. В кхандхах же нельзя найти Татхагату, также как его нельзя найти вне их. Точно так-же атта - "Я", нельзя найти в кхандхах и вне их. Потому-что "Я" - живого существа, которым мы себя ошибочно мним, не существует в реальности, Татхагата же постиг это на прямую, поэтому он собственно и зовется Татхагатой.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Сергей Ч (14.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Ямака сутте указывается, что ошибочно считать, будто бы уничтожается нечто существующее. В кхандхах же нельзя найти Татхагату, также как его нельзя найти вне их. Точно так-же атта - "Я" нельзя найти в кхандхах и вне их. Потому-что "Я", живого существа, которым мы себя ошибочно мним, не существует в реальности, Татхагата же постиг это на прямую, поэтому он собственно и зовется Татхагатой.


Выходит и монаха нет? Речь ведь шла о монахе?

----------


## AlexТ

> Может, вы не вполне его поняли? Может же такое быть или вы наглухо исключаете такую возможность?


Удана 8.1 описывает "опыт" Ниббаны после смерти или "опыт" Ниббаны в медитативном состоянии Архата?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Потому-что "Я" - живого существа, которым мы себя ошибочно мним, не существует в реальности, Татхагата же постиг это на прямую, поэтому он собственно и зовется Татхагатой.


То есть Вольфа живого существа не существует в реальности?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Выходит и монаха нет? Речь ведь шла о монахе?


Вы с азами буддизма знакомы? Будда постиг, что нет "Я", личности, а есть безличные круговороты дхамм, которые благодаря безначальному неведению, мнят себя живыми существами, испытывающими страдания от бесконечных рождений, жизненных невзгод и смертей.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы с азами буддизма знакомы? Будда постиг, что нет "Я", личности, а есть безличные круговороты дхамм, которые благодаря безначальному неведению, мнят себя живыми существами, испытывающими страдания от бесконечных рождений, жизненных невзгод и смертей.


То есть вы не живое существо, а лишь мните себя им?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Удана 8.1 описывает "опыт" Ниббаны после смерти или "опыт" Ниббаны в медитативном состоянии Архата?


Как по вашему, Будда мог описывать опыт Ниббаны, после ухода?  :Smilie:  Но он постиг, что дхамма - ниббана одна, как в медитативном состоянии Архата, так и после распада кхандх. Верить ему или нет - дело ваше.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> В Ямака сутте указывается, что ошибочно считать, будто бы уничтожается нечто существующее. В кхандхах же нельзя найти Татхагату, также как его нельзя найти вне их.


А скандхи можно найти?

----------


## AlexТ

> "И всё же, хотя монахи наставляли его так, Достопочтенный Ямака из-за упрямства и привязанности к этому самому пагубному воззрению, продолжал утверждать: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти».


Ямака думал о метафизическом существе которое умирает. Это отличается от учения о 5 скандх.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.10.2012), Сергей Ч (14.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> То есть вы не живое существо, а лишь мните себя им?


Просто "мнить", довольно грубое упрощение. Но в целом существуют безличные дхаммы, которые к тому-же мгновенны, как пиксели на экране, при быстрой перемене кадров. И благодаря неведению, укорененному с безначальных времен, и дальнейшему механизму, схематично обозначенному в патиччасамутпаде, часть этих дхамм, пяти групп, выхваченная из общего потока, ощущает себя живым существом, то есть собой. Т.е. есть безначальный, природный Закон, в соответствии с которым все существует, и Будда постиг этот Закон, описав его в схеме патиччасамутпады.
Удивительно, что вы об этом не слышали.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Просто "мнить", довольно грубое упрощение. Но в целом существуют безличные дхаммы, которые к тому-же мгновенны, как пиксели на экране, при быстрой перемене кадров. И благодаря неведению, укорененному с безначальных времен, и дальнейшему механизму, схематично обозначенному в патиччасамутпаде, часть этих дхамм, пяти групп, выхваченная из общего потока, ощущает себя живым существом, то есть собой. Т.е. существует безначальный, природный Закон, в соответствии с которым все существует, и Будда постиг этот Закон, описав его в схеме патиччасамутпады.
> Удивительно, что вы об этом не слышали.


Постиг Закон?)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Просто "мнить", довольно грубое упрощение. Но в целом существуют безличные дхаммы, которые к тому-же мгновенны, как пиксели на экране, при быстрой перемене кадров. И благодаря неведению, укорененному с безначальных времен, и дальнейшему механизму, схематично обозначенному в патиччасамутпаде, часть этих дхамм, пяти групп, выхваченная из общего потока, ощущает себя живым существом, то есть собой. Т.е. есть безначальный, природный Закон, в соответствии с которым все существует, и Будда постиг этот Закон, описав его в схеме патиччасамутпады.
> Удивительно, что вы об этом не слышали.


Кто же выхватил эти пять скандх как я понимаю из какого общего потока? Из вообще всех дхарм? Ваше ощущение себя живым существом думаете это ложное ощущение?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Постиг Закон?)


Да, постиг идаппаччаята - извечный закон причин и следствий.

----------

Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Нет конечно, потому что для этого как миниумум нужно признать существование некой скрытой сущности Татхагаты, а поскольку её не удается обнаружить нигде и никак, то вопросы связанные с существованием / несуществованием Татхагаты после смерти не заслуживают внимания. Об этом как раз и говорится в Ямака сутте.


Какая ещё скрытая сущность Татхагаты, зачем? Татхагата знает Дхарму. Это не пустые слова, не иллюзия, а действительный факт. Это знание Дхармы и уничтожается в Вашей конечной нирване. Сначала было знание - потом его не стало, вместе с Татхагатой уничтожилось (нет Татхагаты, который ничего не знает о Дхарме).

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кто же выхватил эти пять скандх как я понимаю из какого общего потока? Из вообще всех дхарм?


Кунсанг и выхватил, ощущая себя Кунсангом  :Smilie:  А если серьезно, то изучайте и внимательно анализируйте патиччасамутпаду, постигайте ее звенья в медитации, и будет вам счастье. Если же вы о начале, то неведение и сансара не имеют постижимого начала.




> Ваше ощущение себя живым существом думаете это ложное ощущение?


Будда, говорит что да. Безличные кхандхи, мы ошибочно воспринимаем как себя.

----------

Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да, постиг идаппаччаята - извечный закон причин и следствий.


Не понимаю, как можно постичь какой-либо закон, видя лишь повторение ряда феноменов. Такой "закон" можно только создать концептуально. Как вы считаете, Вольф?

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Ямака сутте указывается, что ошибочно считать, будто бы уничтожается нечто существующее. В кхандхах же нельзя найти Татхагату, также как его нельзя найти вне их. Точно так-же атта - "Я", нельзя найти в кхандхах и вне их. Потому-что "Я" - живого существа, которым мы себя ошибочно мним, не существует в реальности, Татхагата же постиг это на прямую, поэтому он собственно и зовется Татхагатой.


Повторюсь. То есть вы утверждаете тем самым, что никакого "Я" - живого существа, которым мы себя ошибочно мним, не существует в реальности. Выходит из этого следующее - никакого живого существа не существует в реальности и вдобавок мы еще и мним себя живым существом. Тогда Будда зачем давал столько Учений тем кого нет?!

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда, говорит что да. Безличные кхандхи, мы ошибочно воспринимаем как себя.


Действительно в скандхах нельзя найти прочное самосущее "Я", но из этого не следует, что "Я" вообще не существует. Это нигилизм. Ощущение себя живым существом не ложное. Вы действительно живое существо. У вас есть ум и тело.

----------


## Германн

> Ямака думал о метафизическом существе которое умирает. Это отличается от учения о 5 скандх.


Знание Дхармы монахом, ставшим Архатом - оно реально или иллюзорно? Нет никакого знания Дхармы у монаха-Архата? И поскольку у Архата нет никакого знания Дхармы, нечему исчезать в конечной нирване, не так ли?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Повторюсь. То есть вы утверждаете тем самым, что никакого "Я" - живого существа, которым мы себя ошибочно мним, не существует в реальности. Выходит из этого следующее - никакого живого существа не существует в реальности и вдобавок мы еще и мним себя живым существом. Тогда Будда зачем давал столько Учений тем кого нет?!


Будда давал только одно учение - учение о прекращении дукха. Если вы спросите, зачем прекращать дукха у существ, которых нет в реальности, то это философско-этический вопрос, на который каждый должен ответить для себя сам. Вы же будете сострадать попавшему в беду человекоподобному роботу, имеющему искусственный интеллект, но не являющимся живым существом в человеческом понимании? Сейчас эта тема весьма популярна у писателей-фантастов и режиссеров фантастических фильмов.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Будда давал только одно учение - учение о прекращении дукха.


Да прям. Он еще и про то, что такое есть живое существо учения давал, как минимум.

----------

Нико (14.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда давал Дхамму, только для прекращения дукха. Если вы спросите, зачем прекращать дукха у существ, которых нет в реальности, то это философско-этический вопрос, на который каждый должен ответить для себя сам. Вы же будете сострадать попавшему в беду человекоподобному роботу, имеющему искусственный интеллект, но не являющимся живым существом в человеческом понимании? Сейчас эта тема весьма популярна у писателей-фантастов и режиссеров фантастических фильмов.


Если нет никакого живого существа в реальности вообще, то нет и того, кто испытывает дукху. Сострадать роботу нет смысла. Сейчас в Японии полно роботов с небольшим интеллектом но сострадать им это то же самое что сострадать сломанной игрушке. Бедная игрушка, как она страдает.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если нет никакого живого существа в реальности вообще, то нет и того, кто испытывает дукху.


А вы хотели изучать Дхамму - самое сложное для понимания Учение, и не столкнуться с парадоксами?  :Wink:  Вот безличный поток дхамм, считающий себя живым существом ее и испытывает.




> Сострадать роботу нет смысла. Сейчас в Японии полно роботов с небольшим интеллектом но сострадать им это то же самое что сострадать сломанной игрушке. Бедная игрушка, как она страдает.


Годный искусственный интеллект, при нынешнем развитии технологий, пока не создан. Но будете ли вы сострадать такому роботу, которого без оповещения третьими лицами, вы не в силах будете отличить от живого человека, или робота, или программу очень приближенных к такому уровню? Посмотрите фильмы: "Бегущий по лезвию", "Двухсотлетний человек", "Ева", "Нирвана", "Тринадцатый этаж", "Искусственный разум", "Моя девушка - киборг", в них раскрывается тема сострадания к искусственным существам.

----------


## Германн

Чем отличалась мудрость Татхагаты от мудрости сына бесплодной женщины? Чем сейчас мудрость Татхагаты отличается от мудрости сына бесплодной женщины? Мудрость Будды действительно была, и в конечной нирване она уничтожилась? Значит, Татхагата не существует после смерти?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Мудрость Будды действительно была - и в конечной нирване тотально уничтожилось?


Мудрость ценна для достижения прекращения дукха, а не сама по себе. Сутту про плот помните же?

----------

Сергей Ч (14.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> На Татхагату в текущей жизни можно указать как на знающего то, о чём он проповедует. И это знание уничтожается, по Вашему, в конечной нирване. Значит, Татхагаты (знающего Дхарму) после смерти не существует.


Т.е. Вы постулируете некий самосущий опыт, который не прекращается в ниббане. Ибо не прекращается только то, что никогда не рождалось, что существует само по себе. Но это противорчит действительности. Т.к. во-первых: сейчас у Вас нет такого опыта; а во-вторых: По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: _"Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден"_




> В Саббасава сутте, которую Вы процитировали, представление о полном отсутствии "я" отнесено к ложным. Нельзя сказать, что вчистую ничего от "я" не существует - обосновывая этим то, что нечему и исчезать. Конечно, есть чему.


Сколько  можно повторять, что в Саббасава сутте не только возрение о полном отстуттвии "Я" отнесено к ложным, но и воззрение о том, что это самое "Я" существует - тоже является ложным. Неужели непонятно, что это связано с тем, что прежде чем утверждать или отрицать это самое "Я" нужно иметь о нём представление. Будда говорит, что такая сущность не может быть обнаружена ни в скандхах, ни за их пределами.




> В Вашей версии, в конечной нирване исчезает любое знание. Значит того, кто знает Дхарму (Татхагаты) после смерти, по Вашему, не существует.


Давайте Вы перестанете приписывать мне собственные заблуждения, ок? Я говорю о том, что в конечной ниббане полностью прекращаются скандхи, ибо как говорит Будда: _ "Вкратце, эти пять совокупностей привязанности суть дуккха"_ . А если так, то нет никаких оснований говорить о том, что в конечной ниббане что-то остаётся или не остаётся, потому что это выходит за рамки *Всего*.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Давайте Вы перестанете приписывать мне собственные заблуждения, ок? Я говорю о том, что в конечной ниббане полностью прекращаются скандхи, ибо как говорит Будда: _ "Вкратце, эти пять совокупностей привязанности суть дуккха"_ . А если так, то нет никаких оснований говорить о том, что в конечной ниббане что-то остаётся или не остаётся, потому что это выходит за рамки Всего.


В конечной нирване есть знание? Или нет знания в конечной нирване?

По Вашей ссылке:

"Во-вторых, Комментарий включает во «Всё», указанное в этой сутте, ниббану - как дхамму или объект ума - даже несмотря на то, что многочисленные другие сутты в Каноне особо отмечают, что ниббана лежит вне сферы шести чувств и их объектов. Напимер, в Сутта-нипате 5.6 указывается, что человек, достигший ниббаны, вышел за пределы всех феноменов (саббе дхамма), и потому не может быть описан. В Маджхима никае говорится о «бескачественном сознании» (винньянам анидассанам), которое не участвует во «Всеобщности Всего». 
Далее, в Саньютта Никае 35.24 сказано, что «Всё» следует оставить. И нигде в Каноне не говорится, что ниббану следует оставить. Ниббана следует после прекращения (ниродха), и её нужно реализовать. Как только ниббана реализована, то нет чего-то, что ещё нужно было бы сделать."

Опыт Ниббаны возможен только при наличии скандх, и его нужно оставить в конечной нирване?

----------


## Zom

> Маджхима никае говорится о «бескачественном сознании» (винньянам анидассанам), которое не участвует во «Всеобщности Всего».


Кстати, в ещё одной сутте говорится, что это же бескачественное сознание прекращается. Поэтому ниббана - это ниббана, а сознание, имеющее опыт ниббаны - это иное.

----------

Bob (17.10.2012), Карло (15.10.2012), Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Сергей Ч (14.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

На самом деле Учение о мудрости распространяется на все явления. Нет дукхи по самобытию как нет и живых существ по самобытию. Нет Будды и нет НИрваны по самобытию. И т.д. Но почему то вы говорите о лишь нереальности живых существ. Но есть живые существа существующие зависимо, и дукха есть как зависимое явление. Если же принять только одно, что нет живых существ в реальности, а есть реальная дукха то это противоречие. Как нет живых существ, так нет и реальной дукхи и нет Будды, который бы что-то проповедовал, существующих независимо. Вот так будет правильно. Потому что как нельзя указать на Татхагату, то есть найти его, точно также нельзя найти любое живое существо, нельзя найти дукху и т.д.

----------


## Германн

> Кстати, в ещё одной сутте говорится, что это же бескачественное сознание прекращается. Поэтому ниббана - это ниббана, а сознание, имеющее опыт ниббаны - это иное.


Сознание прекращается. Ниббана же самосущий Атман, не иначе - сама по себе существует. Без всякого знания Будд - объективно, со своей стороны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мудрость Будды действительно была, и в конечной нирване она уничтожилась? Значит, Татхагата не существует после смерти?


Для начала определитесь, что именно Вы называете Татхагатой? Примитивный ответ _"это тот кто знает"_ не подойдёт, ибо это тоже самое что неправильный ответ на вопрос _"кто чувствует?"_ и т.д. Будда не отвечал подобным образом.




> «Учитель, кто чувствует?»
> «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «чувствует». Если бы я сказал «чувствует», тогда бы вопрос «Кто чувствует?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает чувство?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из контакта как необходимого условия возникает чувство. Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда». 
> 
> «Учитель, кто жаждет?»
> «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «жаждет». Если бы я сказал «жаждет», тогда бы вопрос «Кто жаждет?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает жажда?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние».


Пхаггуна сутта (СН 12.12)

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Мудрость ценна для достижения прекращения дукха, а не сама по себе. Сутту про плот помните же?


Мудрость Будды подлежит ликвидации, в Вашем воззрении. Это интересный подход.

----------


## Германн

> Для начала определитесь, что именно Вы называете Татхагатой? Примитивный ответ [I]"это тот кто знает"


Татхагата не тот, кто знает Дхарму - знание Дхармы само по себе?
Кто вообще знает Дхарму тогда, и кого нужно слушать?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сознание прекращается. Ниббана же самосущий Атман, не иначе - сама по себе существует. Без всякого знания Будд - объективно, со своей стороны.


Ниббана существует как Истина, указывающая на прекращение дуккха, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте. Ниббана достигается уничтожением скверн. Причём тут Атман? Атаман - это Ваше самосущее, независимое сознание.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мудрость Будды подлежит ликвидации, в Вашем воззрении. Это интересный подход.


Нет, мудрость Татхагаты остаётся, в виде существующего в мире Учения (Дхаммы).  : )

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Атман, Сергей - это носитель дхарм, способный существовать без них (дхармин). А знание - не то же самое, что "я". Татхагата тот, кто знает Дхарму. Если знаете лучшее определение Татхагаты - поделитесь им.

----------


## Германн

> Нет, мудрость Татхагаты остаётся, в виде существующего в мире Учения (Дхаммы).  : )


Понятно. А что такое "Татхагата"? Информационный процесс? 
Традиция? Что делает слово "Татхагата" осмысленным для Вас?

Для меня Татхагата - тот, кто (в совершенстве) знает Дхарму. Если после смерти Татхагаты от его мудрости остались только тексты - это означает несуществование Татхагаты после смерти.

Для меня, Татхагата не сводится к скандхам, потому что ему доступен опыт и без скандх: неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана. А у Вас почему Татхагата - не скандхи?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Понятно. А что такое "Татхагата"? Информационный процесс? 
> Традиция? Что делает это слово осмысленным для Вас?


"Тот, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение, видит Дхамму. Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит взаимозависимое возникновение". В другой же сутте, ДН 16, известной Махапариниббана сутте, имеется другая фраза Будды, составляющая вторую часть этого ключа - "Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму".

Когда есть такое видение, то это и есть Таковость, это и есть Архатство. Когда есть такое видение, то нет больше "я", "моего", есть "просто это, просто так" - т.е. таковость, татхагатовость. И это видение очень глубоко и труднопостижимо даже при жизни, а после смерти, когда все совокупности угасли, вообще нет возможности определить "что-то там". ) 

"С той ночи, когда Татхагата полностью пробудился в непревзойдённое правильное само-пробуждение, вплоть до той ночи, когда он полностью освободился в элементе ниббаны без остатка - что бы ни произнёс Татхагата, не сказал, не объяснил - всё это просто «Таковое» и не иное. Поэтому он зовётся Татхагатой." 

(Ити 4.13)




> Для меня Татхагата - тот, кто (в совершенстве) знает Дхарму.


Условно можно и так сказать. Но чтобы избежать заблуждений, здесь следует заметить, что есть два вида истины: условная истина (саммути-сачча, санскр. самвритисатья) и конечная истина (параматтха-сачча, санскр. парамартхасатья). Когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность" и т.д., мы не лжем, поскольку нет себя или существа, как такового, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа". Как говорит Махаяна-сутраланкара: "Личность (пудгала) следует понимать существующей лишь по обозначению (праджняпти) (т.е., условно есть существо), но не в действительности (или вещественно, дравья)".

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А у Вас почему Татхагата - не скандхи?


_«Как ты думаешь, друг, - форма постоянна или непостоянна?»
«Непостоянна, друг».
«А то, что непостоянно, то является страданием или счастьем?»
«Страданием, друг».
«А то, что непостоянно и страдательно, подвержено изменению - может ли считаться таковым: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я»?»
«Нет, друг»._

 .. и так в отношении остальных совокупностей.

_«Друг, если бы тебя спросили: «когда монах - архат, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, что происходит с ним после распада тела, после смерти?» - то, будучи спрошенным так, как бы ты ответил?»
«Если бы меня так спросили, друг, я бы ответил: «Друзья, форма непостоянна. То, что непостоянно - является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло. Чувство непостоянно… восприятие непостоянно... формации непостоянны… сознание непостоянно. То, что непостоянно - является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло». Будучи спрошенным так, друг, я бы ответил таким образом»_

----------

Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ниббана же самосущий Атман, не иначе - сама по себе существует.


Атман (санскр.) или Атта (пали) - переводится как "Я". Так вот, ниббана не является "Я". 
Но вы, видимо, как-то иначе понимаете этот термин.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Сергей, эта цитата не отвечает на вопрос, почему Татхагата - не скандхи. Если кроме скандх ничего больше нет, вот они были, и вот они распались - Татхагата это скандхи и есть.

Так же, тема информационного процесса осталась нераскрытой. Вы же понимаете, у Сутт есть несколько интерпретаций. Сами по себе цитаты не проясняют дискуссию.

Как Вы поняли эти Сутты?

----------


## Германн

> Атман (санскр.) или Атта (пали) - переводится как "Я". Так вот, ниббана не является "Я". 
> Но вы, видимо, как-то иначе понимаете этот термин.


Как дхармин: носитель дхарм, способный к самостоятельному существованию.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, эта цитата не отвечает на вопрос, почему Татхагата - не скандхи.


Мне отвечает, если Вам нет, то что тут поделаешь..)




> Если кроме скандх ничего больше нет, вот они были, и вот они распались - Татхагата это скандхи и есть.


Достаточно не сводить Татхагату к скандхам, которые полностью прекращаются, когда искоренены жажда, злоба и невежество.

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Мне отвечает, если Вам нет, то что тут поделаешь..)


Это типичная религиозная иллюзия. На христианских форумах точно так же: при обсуждении какой-то сложной темы идёт массивный вброс цитат, и всё заканчивается на этом. Каждый их понимает по-своему, диалог прекращается, не начавшись. 




> Достаточно не сводить Татхагату к скандхам, которые полностью прекращаются, когда искоренены жажда, злоба и невежество.


Как именно Вы не сводите? Я выше написал, почему Татхагату нельзя свести к скандхам. Потому что кроме скандх, Татхагате доступен опыт Ниббаны - неконструируемая дхамма (или несколько неконструируемых дхарм). Но у Вас всё начинается и заканчивается скандхами. Почему же Татхагата - не скандхи?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это типичная религиозная иллюзия. На христианских форумах точно так же: при обсуждении какой-то сложной темы идёт массивный вброс цитат, и всё заканчивается на этом. Каждый их понимает по-своему, диалог прекращается, не начавшись.


Пусть будет по-вашему. ) Просто общение с Вами уже идёт по кругу и если Вы ранее не смогли понять то, я Вам пишу, продолжаяя вместо этого приписывать мне собственные выдумки, ведя спор ради спора, то и продалжать общение с Вами  нет смысла..

Тысячу раз повторял Вам уже, что Наличие или Отсутствие чего-то применимы только для Сансары. По этой причине не надо наделять ниббану "чем-то" или отсутствием "чего-то". Достаточно знать, что 5 скандх кончатся, сознание угаснет - и наступит покой.




> Как именно Вы не сводите?


Так же как и Будда - не может Татхагатой являться то, что непостоянно, страдательно, что подвержено разрушению. Поэтому Татхагата не сводится к скандхам.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Так же как и Будда - не может Татхагатой являться то, что непостоянно, страдательно, что подвержено разрушению. Поэтому Татхагата не сводится к скандхам.


А что имеет отношение к Татхагате кроме скандх? Вы же отрицаете знание в конечной нирване. Нет скандх - нет и знающего Дхарму. Как же Татхагата может проявляться, кроме скандх?




> Тысячу раз повторял Вам уже, что Наличие или Отсутствие чего-то применимы только для Сансары. По этой причине не надо наделять ниббану "чем-то" или отсутствием "чего-то". Достаточно знать, что 5 скандх кончатся, сознание угаснет - и наступит покой.


Это ведь не имеет отношения к знанию (к дхармовости). Да, есть мир конструктов, где всё непостоянно, и есть в наличии не-непостоянная, неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана. Я считаю её знанием, дхаммой. (Нельзя сказать, что наличие и отсутствие характеризуют только сансару. Дхамма Ниббана - есть, наличествует. Скандхи в конечной нирване отсутствуют. В Ниббане отсутствует духкха.)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А что имеет отношение к Татхагате кроме скандх?


Ничто из извесного нам не имеет отношения к Татхагате. На этом закончим. Взращивайте свою "чащу воззрений" без меня.




> Вы же отрицаете знание в конечной нирване.


Сколько раз Вам нужно повторить, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое, чтобы Вы перестали приписывать мне собственные заблуждения относительно того, что там в конечной ниббане есть, а чего нету? ))




> Нет скандх - нет и знающего Дхарму.


"Знающий" - это и есть постулируемый вами Атман, носитель знания.

_«Только страдания существуют - но не найти страдающего;
 Поступки совершаются - но нет того, кто их совершает;
 Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит;
 Путь существует - но не найти того, кто по нему идёт»._





> Как же Татхагата может проявляться, кроме скандх?


Сказано ведь:  _"Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму"._

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

Сергей, скандхи обнаружимы?

----------


## Германн

> Ничто из извесного нам не имеет отношения к Татхагате. На этом закончим. Взращивайте свою "чащу воззрений" без меня.


А как мы тогда можем что-то знать о Татхагате? 




> Сколько раз Вам нужно повторить, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое, чтобы Вы перестали приписывать мне собственные заблуждения относительно того, что там в конечной ниббане есть, а чего нету? ))


Ниббана остаётся? Или Ниббана непостоянна? 




> "Знающий" - это и есть постулируемый вами Атман, носитель знания.


Не носитель. Татхагата отдельно от знания (от дхарм) не существует. Он есть чистое знание, чистая мудрость.

_«Только страдания существуют - но не найти страдающего;
 Поступки совершаются - но нет того, кто их совершает;
 Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит;
 Путь существует - но не найти того, кто по нему идёт»._

Да, знание несубстанционально.




> Сказано ведь: _"Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму"._


Дхамма доступна нашему познанию, хотя бы на теоретическом уровне? Если доступна, если Дхарма нам отчасти знакома, то неверно что: 



> Ничто из извесного нам не имеет отношения к Татхагате.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, скандхи обнаружимы?


Да, поэтому Будда и говорит: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"_.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата отдельно от знания (от дхарм) не существует. Он есть чистое знание, чистая мудрость.


Т.е. Вы считаете, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания. Так?

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да, поэтому Будда и говорит: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"_.


Скандхи обнаружимы в поиске абсолютного?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> но на самом деле такого нет.


"Самое дело" - это уровень абс. истины. Там и правда ничего нет. А вот на относительном - очень даже есть. И мало не покажется )))

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

С каждым днем убеждаюсь, что распространенный в РФ "тибетский буддизм" - крайне вредное, как с точки зрения научной логики, так и с точки зрения тхеравады, так и с точки зрения ваджраяны как таковой учение, порождающее причудливые, не основанные на логике, загоняющие все дальше от различения дхарм иллюзии одновременно с ложным чувством превосходства над другими философскими системами. Последователи "тибетского буддизма" совершенно глухи к каким-либо доводам и дискуссии с ними представляют собой бесконечное хождение по кругу.

----------

Bob (17.10.2012), Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Сергей Ч (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Всякая религиозная система содержит метафизическую часть, которая т.наз "научной логикой" никак не обосновывается.
Если пытаться редуцировать буддизм до масштабов научной логики, то очень скоро окажешься вне любой его культурной формы (и внутри собственных рационалистических фантазий)))).

----------

Aion (15.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Всякая религиозная система содержит метафизическую часть, которая т.наз "научной логикой" никак не обосновывается.
> Если пытаться редуцировать буддизм до масштабов научной логики, то очень скоро окажешься вне любой его культурной формы (и внутри собственных рационалистических фантазий)))).


Поэтому я считаю что лучше всего ограничить Дхамму психологией и поменьше метафизики.  Сам Будда учил не иметь диттхи, взглядов.




> 1) “Having abandoned what was acquired, not taking up anything, He would not be in dependence even upon knowledge (_ñāṇa_)…He does not fall back on any view (_diṭṭhi_) at all.”  - Paramaṭṭhaka suttaṃ, Snp 4.5 
> 
> 2)“The holy man does not conceive and have recourse to any designation; He is neither a follower of views (_diṭṭhi_) nor an adherent of knowledge (_ñāṇa_).”  - Mahābyūha suttaṃ, Snp 4.13
> 
> 3)“Apart from their perception there are no many various constant truths (_saccāni_) in the world” -Culaviyuha suttaṃ, Snp 4.12
> 
> 4)“He should put an entire stop to the root of objectification-classifications: 'I am the thinker.'[1] He should train, always mindful, to subdue any craving inside him. Whatever truth he may know, within or without, he shouldn't get entrenched in connection with it, for that isn't called Unbinding by the good.” - Snp 4.14

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому я считаю что лучше всего ограничить Дхамму психологией


Непонятно, чем это лучше.

----------

Wyrd (15.10.2012), Zom (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Непонятно, чем это лучше.


Чем меньше метафизики тем меньше постулатов которые наука может опровергнуть.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Поэтому я считаю что лучше всего ограничить Дхамму психологией и поменьше метафизики.


Если уж Дхамма целиком никак не хочет укладываться в рамки мировозрения, а эти рамки, ну никак не хотят расширяться, то имхо лучше уж так (при условии, что методы Дхаммы, направленные на уменьшение психологических страданий, будут тщательно практиковаться), чем другая крайность: увязнуть в метафизике, софистике, ритуалах и суевериях.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Чем меньше метафизики тем меньше постулатов которые наука может опровергнуть.


Ну да, наука представляет определённую угрозу религии как институту (но не религиозным переживаниям как таковым): 


> Наука предлагает вместо определенности веры - только неопределенность человеческого знания.
> ...в той степени, в какой научный подход развенчивает метафизику, он погружает человека прямо в саму неопределенность, обусловленную вариантностью его психического опыта. Таким образом, наука, подчеркивая субъективность и  индивидуальную неповторимость религиозного переживания, демонстрирует открытую угрозу сплоченности и единообразию религиозных постулатов... ©


 :Cool:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если уж Дхамма целиком никак не хочет укладываться в рамки мировозрения, а эти рамки, ну никак не хотят расширяться, то имхо лучше уж так (при условии, что методы Дхаммы, направленные на уменьшение психологических страданий, будут тщательно практиковаться), чем другая крайность: увязнуть в метафизике, софистике, ритуалах и суевериях.


На мой взгляд, ничем не лучше. Слушание паритт, дана монахам, вера в перерождение и соответственное нравственное поведение могут принести больше заслуг, чем практика анапанасати для облегчения психологических страданий и отрицание при этом всей остальной Дхаммы.

----------


## Akaguma

> О чем и речь - вы прямо заявляете об отсутствии Татхагаты после прекращении скандх, нарушаете заповедь Будды.


Еще раз, по буквам, в Нирване прекращается ВСЕ, что существует в сансаре и все, что я только могу помыслить, назвать, обозвать, придумать и т.п. В т.ч. и Татхагата. Сейчас понятно? (Вряд ли :Smilie:  )

----------

Тао (20.10.2012), Топпер- (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Сам Будда учил не иметь диттхи, взглядов.


Будда учил иметь Самма-Диттхи (правильные буддийские воззрения и убеждения). Ссылки дать, или сами найдёте?

----------

Сергей Хос (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. Вы считаете, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания. Так?


В Махаяне у Татхагаты нет 5 скандх. Нирманакая не скандха тела, Дхармакая не скандха сознания (Ум Будды - не ум Абхидхармы). 

В Тхераваде, Татхагата не сводится к дхамме Ниббана. Пока есть остаточные конструкты, у Татхагаты тоже есть 5 скандх, и опыт прижизненной ниббаны (включая пання анидассана) связан со скандхами. После отбрасывания 5 скандх остаётся неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана. Поэтому нельзя свести Татхагату к скандхам. (К Ниббане он тоже не сводится.) В конечной ниббане, Татхагата не уничтожается, но он уже без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания: то есть без 5 скандх. Опыт неконструируемой конечной ниббаны приходит на смену опыту  конструктов.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В конечной ниббане, Татхагата не уничтожается, но* он уже без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания*: без 5 скандх. Опыт конечной нирваны вместо опыта конструктов.



Т.е. ответ у Вас однозначный - Татхагата существует после смерти, но его следует описывать вне рамок существует/не-существует. Классический пример одного из 62 воззрений, основанных на вере в самость ("я"). Вопросов к Вам больше не имею, последующие софистские оправдывания оставьте себе.) 




> «Каково твоё мнение, Анурадха: Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата - это форма-чувство-восприятие-формации-сознание?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «*Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания*?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. ответ у Вас однозначный - Татхагата существует после смерти, но его следует описывать вне рамок существует/не-существует. Классический пример одного из 62 воззрений, основанных на вере в самость ("я"). Вопросов к Вам больше не имею, последующие софистские оправдывания оставьте себе.)


Неверно. Существование, становление - бхава - определено только как мир конструированного. В конечной Ниббане нет 5 скандх, нет конструктов: Татхагата в конечной Ниббане не бхава, не существует.

Вы постоянно необоснованно расширяете область определения понятий. Сознание как скандху произвольно расширяете до любого знания вообще, существование как становление расширяете до наличия. 

Ниббана - есть, наличествует. Даже если принять Вашу концепцию конечной ниббаны как отстутствия любого знания, то эта ситуация (отсутствие любого знания) - есть, наличествует. Хотя и не бхава.

«Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания?»
«Нет, Учитель».

Я уже написал, что в Тхераваде Татхагата не сводится к Ниббане, у него сохраняются скандхи при жизни. Когда есть скандхи - это тоже Татхагата.

А в Махаяне, с широко развёрнутым воззрением шуньяты, Трикая - это не "нечто".

----------


## Германн

> Вы считаете себя знатоком всех школ и воззрений или это Ваша импровизация?  Судя по тому, что Вы пишите, я склонен считать, что - это второй вариант. )


По существу сказать нечего? 

«Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
 «Нет, Учитель».

Существование (бхава) - это мир конструктов. Архат уже не конструирует (т.к. нет клеш), но остаточные конструкты, скандхи, у него при жизни сохраняются. После смерти, с распадом 5 скандх, нет конструктов: нет бхава. Но ситуация не сводится только к их отстутствию, к абхава, голому небытию. Нет абхава. Нет и конструктов одновременно с голым небытием: нет бхава и абхава. Просто ни бхава, ни абхава тоже не подходит, потому что это всеобъемлющее голое отрицание - а есть разница между трудноописуемым и просто отрицаемым, одного отрицания для определения конечной ниббаны недостаточно.

«Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания». 

Что нужно знать, прежде чем говорить об этом. После смерти у Татхагаты есть знание прекращения страдания - есть знание того, что отличает конечную ниббану от неадекватных описаний. Исходя из достоверного знания (прямого опыта), он об этом и сказал.

Одного отрицания для определения конечной ниббаны недостаточно: есть прямой опыт конечной ниббаны. Ниббана это дхамма, иными словами.

----------


## Германн

> Еще раз, по буквам, в Нирване прекращается ВСЕ, что существует в сансаре и все, что я только могу помыслить, назвать, обозвать, придумать и т.п. В т.ч. и Татхагата. Сейчас понятно? (Вряд ли )


Понятно то, что на БФ господствует нигилистическая интерпретация Тхеравады. Она нелогична, и ведёт к противоречиям с ПК.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем меньше метафизики тем меньше постулатов которые наука может опровергнуть.


Тогда это лучше не для вообще, а только для тех, кто считает науку единственным достоверным источником знания.
А это небуддийский подход. Глупо мерить Дхарму Будды меркою локаятиков.

----------

Wyrd (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> По существу сказать нечего?


Всё уже было сказано и не раз. Но для Вас "по существу"  - видимо означает согласится с Вашими бредовыми теориями про самосущее и вечное "знание", которое остаётся после того, как скандхи (в т.ч. сознание) прекратились.  Если не ошибаюсь, такого нет даже в Махаяне (там сознание не прекращается), а в "буддизме Германна" видимо есть. )  Вы пока так и не смогли дать адекватное определение этому своему "знанию", которое Вы раньше называли "опытом"! ) 
Когда Будда ясно говорит, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас (т.е. не говорит, что его опыт Ниббаны не отличен от Татхагаты, как это делает Германн), некоторые последователи стали  считать, что всё таки это можно сделать. Время упадка, что тут скажешь..

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Понятно то, что на БФ господствует нигилистическая интерпретация Тхеравады. Она нелогична, и ведёт к противоречиям с ПК.


Ну очевидно же, что непонятно.  :Smilie:  Нигилистические интерпретации Учения Будды (также как и Ваши этерналистические) связаны с наличием самостных воззрений. Первые  полагают, что Татхагата уничтожается в Ниббане, а другие полагают, что он там вечно есть. ) Ни то, ни другое не имеет никакого отношения к Дхамме (Взаимозависимому Возникновению).

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Понятно то, что на БФ господствует нигилистическая интерпретация Тхеравады. Она нелогична, и ведёт к противоречиям с ПК.


Это у вас в голове она господствует, нелогична и противоречива. 
Пока что срединного варианта вы не ухватили, а жаль.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Сергей Ч (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

"Само слово "нирвана" восходит к санскритскому корню "нир" со значением "угасание", "затухание" (например, угасание светильника или прекращение волнения моря). На этом основании буддологи XIX века часто строили свою теорию нирваны как полного прекращения жизни, некоего полного умирания, после чего обвиняли буддизм в пессимизме. Однако буддийские тексты вполне отчетливо указывают на то, что угасает или затухает вовсе не бытие. Один из наиболее распространенных образов, использующихся в текстах для пояснения идеи нирваны, таков: подобно тому, как прекращает гореть лампада, когда иссякает масло, питающее огонь, или подобно тому, как прекращает волноваться поверхность моря, когда прекращается вздымающий волны ветер, точно так же прекращаются все страдания, когда иссякают … влечения, питающие страдания. То есть угасают именно страсти, привязанности, омрачения, а вовсе не бытие. С исчезновением причины страдания исчезает и само страдание…. Нирвана - не субстанция (субстанций буддизм вообще не признает), а состояние, *состояние свободы и особой внеличностной, или надличностной, полноты бытия*".  (Торчинов Е.А. Введение в буддологию. Курс лекций. СПб., Санкт-Петербургское философское общество. 2000. С. 27.).

----------


## Akaguma

> Понятно то, что на БФ господствует нигилистическая интерпретация Тхеравады.


Ни разу не нигилистическая. Просто о нирване нет способов говорить и не надо строить концепций нирваны.

----------

Aion (15.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Тогда это лучше не для вообще, а только для тех, кто считает науку единственным достоверным источником знания.
> А это небуддийский подход. Глупо мерить Дхарму Будды меркою локаятиков.


А что вы знаете о локаяте? Думаете блеснуть термином и придать себе знающий вид? Не выйдет. В буддизме признается, в точности как и в современной науке, две праманы - непосредственный опыт и верное умозаключение. Других праман в буддизме не признается. Локаятики признавали только одну праману - непосредственный опыт. В этом смысле локаята безмерна далека от практически любой европейской научной философии (в диалектическом материализме - две праманы, например).

----------

Велеслав (15.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Если не ошибаюсь, такого нет даже в Махаяне (там сознание не прекращается), а в "буддизме Германна" видимо есть. )  Вы пока так и не смогли дать адекватное определение этому своему "знанию", которое Вы раньше называли "опытом"! )


Вы ошибаетесь. И в Махаяне сознание прекращается, ибо и в Махаяне сознание - дхарма. Обратное лишь у *Кунсанга*, но, надеюсь, вы же не считаете его махаянским пандитой? Концепция же "Ясного Света" тантр близка к концепции _не связанного_ с сознанием атмана адвайта-веданты. Степень близости не позволяют оценить мои недостаточные знания. Поскольку во времена Будды адвайты и ее концепции атмана не было, то его мнение о ней нам также не известно.

----------


## Вантус

> Я уже написал, что в Тхераваде Татхагата не сводится к Ниббане, у него сохраняются скандхи при жизни. Когда есть скандхи - это тоже Татхагата.


Упадана-скандх у него нет и при жизни.



> А в Махаяне, с широко развёрнутым воззрением шуньяты, Трикая - это не "нечто".


А что это? Распишите-ка определения, не прибегая к любимому вами методу Аристотеля.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы ошибаетесь. И в Махаяне сознание прекращается, ибо и в Махаяне сознание - дхарма.


Об этом я тоже слышал, хотя Далай Лама например говорит, что именно сознание не прекращается. Ну да ладно, не об этом сейчас.

Я имел ввиду, что и в Махаяне вроде нет такого странного разделения, при котором знание может существовать отдельно от сознания, что собственно и утверждает Германн. Разве знание - это не следствие деятельности сознания, т.е. процесса сознавания чего-либо? Если так, то знание, существующее само по себе - это всё равно, что дырка от бублика, существующая сама по себе.

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Всякая религиозная система содержит метафизическую часть, которая т.наз "научной логикой" никак не обосновывается.
> Если пытаться редуцировать буддизм до масштабов научной логики, то очень скоро окажешься вне любой его культурной формы (и внутри собственных рационалистических фантазий)))).


Насчет вывода сути дхармы вне культурной формы - это был бы идеал. Именно та или иная культурная форма многим ино-культурным представителям мешает пониманию сути дхармы, т.к. приходится продираться через огромные отвалы пустой породы древних местных культурных мифологических(читай - фантазийных) артефактов. Отсюда и получается гремучая смесь в головах типичного представителя "тибетского буддизма" (и не тибетского - тоже!!) как результат малых *фактических* знаний о дхарме на фоне обилия побасенок и не всегда грамотных интерпретаций разъездными ламами помноженных на бе-ме-онлайн-перевод в спортивном зале и забавных переводов книжек с англ, теми толмачами, кто даже в оригинальных источниках плохо разбирается, считая изучение их излишним, т.к. "это очень сложно, а ламрим все систематизировал".

Это то, о чем Ванус и пишет. Я правда не согласен с тем, что таких жертв тибецкой мифологии надо так уж жестоко шпынять - они просто продукт имеющейся системы.

--
Если темы там возникнут - сразу снять, 
бить не нужно, а не вникнут - разъяснять!
 (С)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ну очевидно же, что непонятно.  Нигилистические интерпретации Учения Будды (также как и Ваши этерналистические) связаны с наличием самостных воззрений. Первые  полагают, что Татхагата уничтожается в Ниббане, а другие полагают, что он там вечно есть. ) Ни то, ни другое не имеет никакого отношения к Дхамме (Взаимозависимому Возникновению).


Другие полагают, что Ниббана это знание, опыт (т.е. дхамма), и что она не непостоянна. Если бы Татхагаты не было в Ниббане, Ниббана оказалась бы непостоянной. Если бы Ниббана была сама по себе, отдельно от Татхагаты, она бы оказалась дхармином - носителем опыта Ниббаны, без опыта сущим. Не дхаммой.

Что касается альтернативы 4-м взглядам, которую не следует изобретать - это сказано Анурудхе. Всё, что может представить себе человек, связано с конструктами, для человека это "всё". Но не для Будды. Татхагата неоднократно давал позитивные определенния конечной нирване Архата: остров, блаженство (отсутствия чувственного), сфера (дхату). Только исходя из слов Татхагаты и можно хоть что-то понять. Но даже Будда затрудняется с подбором слов, описывая конечную нирвану. 

Согласен, что для Тхеравады корректна агностическая позиция: отказ от описаний конечной нирваны. Не обязательно развивать тему острова или блаженства отстутствия чувственного.
Но каким образом агностическая позиция оказывается аннигилистической - категорическим отрицанием знания и опыта в конечной нирване? Если её нельзя описать, то отрицать опыт и знание после паринирваны нельзя. 

В Махаяне знание утверждается, но для Тхеравады достаточно воздержания от отрицания знания, чтоб не было противоречий с ПК. Если Татхагата после смерти лишается знания - это несуществование Татхагаты после смерти. Татхагата знает. Без знания нет Татхагаты.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но каким образом агностическая позиция оказывается аннигилистической - категорическим отрицанием знания и опыта в конечной нирване???


Это Вы у себя спросите, ибо кроме Вас тут никто и не говорит о прекращении пяти совокупностей как о нигилизме, подразумевающем уничтожении живого существа или его "я". )

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> конечной нирваны.


 :EEK!: 

Мде. Вообще весь пост сплошной перл и антибуддизм.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Применим логику Германна: 
"2*2=4" есть вечное [знание]. Однако буддисту никак нельзя допустить, что "2*2=4" может быть само по себе. Поэтому должен быть некий вечный знаток, чьим вечным (пардон,--_не непостоянным_  :Smilie: ) опытом является "2*2=4".

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Вантус (15.10.2012), Сергей Ч (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Применим логику Германна: 
> "2*2=4" есть вечное [знание]. Однако буддисту никак нельзя допустить, что "2*2=4" может быть само по себе. Поэтому должен быть некий вечный знаток, чьим вечным (пардон,--_не непостоянным_ ) опытом является "2*2=4".


Татхагата должен быть не потому, что сказано о не-непостоянном знании, а потому, что Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть.

Что касается 2*2=4, это полезный математический конструкт, но не истина на все времена. Теоретически, возможны другие конструкты.

----------


## Германн

> Это Вы у себя спросите, ибо кроме Вас тут никто и не говорит о прекращении пяти совокупностей как о нигилизме, подразумевающем уничтожении живого существа или его "я". )


Типичная позиция тхеравадин БФ: живого существа вчистую нет, никакого "я" вчистую нет (ложное воззрение, по Саббасава сутте) - а потому они не могут уничтожиться. Когда прекращаются 5 скандх (что канонично), больше нет никакого знания (противоречие Анурадха-сутте). Избегать суждений о конечной нирване корректно - здесь, на БФ, не избегание, а утверждение несуществования Татхагаты после смерти. Почему? Татхагаты, лишённого знания, не бывает: нет знания - нет Татхагаты. Если знание это только скандхи, Татхагата (тот, кто знает Дхарму) явно редуцируется к скандхам (противоречие Анурадха-сутте). Отрицание знания без участия скандх ведёт к противоречию с Ямака-суттой. Отрицание прямого опыта конечной цели у Татхагаты делает бессмысленной Сутту о познании трёх Вед.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Типичная позиция тхеравадин БФ: живого существа вчистую нет, никакого "я" вчистую нет - а потому они не могут уничтожиться.


Вообще-то это типичная позиция буддистов, а не только тхеравадинов. ) Вы её пока что не смогли ухватить. А вот то, что живое существо есть в действительности, а не условно - это позиция например христиан, воззрения которых имеют под собой веру в самость ("я").




> Если знание это только скандхи, Татхагата (тот, кто знает Дхарму) редуцируется к скандхам. Отрицание знания без участия скандх ведёт к противоречию с ПК.


Даже если кто-то и отрицает знание без участия скандх _(хотя это такая же метафизика, как и утверждение самосущего знания)_ - это всё равно не ведёт к противоречию с ПК, потому что там не утверждается, что кроме скандх (дуккхи) и их прекращения (ниббаны) есть что-то ещё, что можно назвать Татхагатой. Татхагата не сводится к скандхам, и не является чем-то без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания - как это утверждает Германн. ) 

Есть дуккха и есть прекращение дуккха, если кому-то этого мало, тот не осознал ещё Первую Благородную Истину, поскольку, как говорит Будда: _"видящий дуккха видит также возникновение дуккха, видит также прекращение дуккха, и видит также путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха"_.

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я имел ввиду, что и в Махаяне вроде нет такого странного разделения, при котором знание может существовать отдельно от сознания, что собственно и утверждает Германн. Разве знание - это не следствие деятельности сознания, т.е. процесса сознавания чего-либо? Если так, то знание, существующее само по себе - это всё равно, что дырка от бублика, существующая сама по себе.


Дело в том, что значение термина "дхарма" - опыт, знание. Это "дхарма" в русском языке. Все санскрита дхармы скандхи сознания прекращаются в конечной нирване. В конечной нирване асанскрита дхармы. Асанскрита знание, асанскрита опыт.

"Сознание" в западной философии - не скандха, а опыт вообще. Эквивалент западного сознания - дхармата/дхармадхату: наличие дхарм (единиц знания/опыта), которые взаимодействуют, пусты от изолированного бытия. Кроме санскрита дхарм, есть асанскрита дхармы. 

На языке западной философии, сознание не прекращается в конечной нирване. На языке буддийской философии, в конечной нирване не прекращается дхармата/дхармадхату.

----------


## Германн

> Вообще-то это типичная позиция буддистов, а не только тхеравадинов. ) Вы её пока что не смогли ухватить. А вот то, что живое существо есть в действительности, а не условно - это позиция например христиан, воззрения которых имеют под собой веру в самость ("я").


Это нигилистиская позиция, одно из шести ложных воззрений (как и вера в неизменное "я"). "У меня нет я" - по Саббасава-сутте, ошибочное воззрение. 




> Даже если кто-то и отрицает знание без участия скандх _(хотя это такая же метафизика, как и утверждение самосущего знания)_ - это всё равно не ведёт к противоречию с ПК, потому что там не утверждается, что кроме скандх (дуккхи) и их прекращения (ниббаны) есть что-то ещё, что можно назвать Татхагатой. Татхагата не сводится к скандхам, и не является чем-то без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания - как это утверждает Германн. )


Я этого не утверждаю. Вы не заметили (или не осмыслили), что Татхагата не сводится к опыту конечной ниббаны, хотя Татхагата опыт и есть. Татхагата неописуем - но свой опыт отчасти описал. При наличии остаточных скандх, в Тхераваде, Татхагата не перестаёт быть Татхагатой. 

Отрицание знания без скандх - это отрицание Татхагаты после смерти (Татхагаты без знания нет). Это противоречит Ямака-сутте. Ямака ошибался, считая, что Архат полностью исчезает в конечной нирване, хотя речь идёт только о разотождествлении со скандхами. 

Саббасава-сутта прямо определяет воззрение "у меня нет "я" как ошибочное - нет оснований интерпретировать Ямака-сутту по схеме "я" нет - значит, нечему уничтожаться", считая голое пресечение скандх отличным от уничтожения. Эта интерпретация  исходит из ложного исходного представления "нет "я".




> Есть дуккха и есть прекращение дуккха, если кому-то этого мало, тот не осознал ещё Первую Благородную Истину, поскольку, как говорит Будда: _"видящий дуккха видит также возникновение дуккха, видит также прекращение дуккха, и видит также путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха"_.


Кто отрицает прямой опыт / достоверное знание цели пути, конечной нирваны - не понял Третью Благородную Истину и проигнорировал Сутту о познании трёх Вед.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Сознание" в западной философии - не скандха, а опыт вообще. Эквивалент западного сознания - дхармата/дхармадхату: наличие дхарм (единиц знания/опыта), которые взаимодействуют, пусты от изолированного бытия. Кроме санскрита дхарм, есть асанскрита дхармы. 
> 
> На языке западной философии, сознание не прекращается в конечной нирване. На языке буддийской философии, в конечной нирване не прекращается дхармата/дхармадхату.


У меня не осталось сомнений, что всё что Вы тут писали о буддизме является отсебятиной, и не имеет никакого отношения ни к Тхераваде ни к Махаяне. ) Рекомендую Вам начать с азов, и разобраться с тем, что такое скандхи.

----------

Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть.


Оксюморон? Не, не слышал ))

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть.


Синоним такой?




> Что касается 2*2=4, это полезный математический конструкт, но не истина на все времена. Теоретически, возможны другие конструкты.


Что? _Теоретически возможно_, что 2*2 не 4?

----------


## Won Soeng

Входит ли дхамма ниббана в какую-либо из ккандх?

Это как раз вопрос "всего". Что такое "все"? 



> «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «Всё»1. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
> «Как скажете, учитель» - ответили монахи.
> 
> Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».


Ниббана есть объект ума. Поэтому Ниббана входит в совокупности. Но ниббана есть прекращение двенадцати нидан. Поэтому ниббана это особый объект ума, не наблюдаемый умом повседневно и на него нельзя указать, его нельзя выразить как-либо.

Ниббана - это особый вид сознания, и можно сказать, что это вечный и неизменный вид сознания, только придется оговариваться, что может значить "вечный и неизменный" и что не может. 

Кроме того, все равно есть разница в цели. Париниббана - это невозникновение более. Аннутара самьяк самбодхи - это непривязанность ни к возникновению, ни к невозникновению.

----------


## Германн

> У меня не осталось сомнений, что всё что Вы тут писали о буддизме является отсебятиной, и не имеет никакого отношения ни к Тхераваде ни к Махаяне. ) Рекомендую Вам начать с азов, и разобраться с тем, что такое скандхи.


Рекомендую Вам сначала разобраться, что такое "дхарма", чем она отличается от "таттвы" или "ану".

Что касается отрицания знания в конечной нирване, это противоречит ПК, Ямака-сутте. На БФ, голое пресечение скандх не считается уничтожением на ложном основании: исходя из якобы буддийского представления "нет я". Это ошибочное  представление, согласно Саббасава-сутте. 

Точно так же ошибался Ямака: "не я" как практику разотождествления со скандхами он понимал онтологически, как "нет я". Большая разница, "не я" или "нет я", разотождествление или нигилистическое отрицание.

----------


## Германн

> Что? _Теоретически возможно_, что 2*2 не 4?


Да, ряд натуральных чисел - всего лишь конструкт, все операции конструктивны. Математик не обязан быть платоником и верить в объективное существование чисел и операций.

----------


## Германн

> Оксюморон? Не, не слышал ))


Определите Татхагату при отсутствии у него знания.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана - это особый вид сознания, и можно сказать, что это вечный и неизменный вид сознания, только придется оговариваться, что может значить "вечный и неизменный" и что не может.


Ниббана - это сознание? Вот те на! Получается, что Ниббана - Атта? )

Ниббана (прекращение дуккха) - как Третья Благородная Истина не является сознанием, но может быть объектом сознания (в случае Будды и Архата) и вот такое сознание не способно более производить камму, производящую повторное становление скандх, в т.ч. сознания, которое полностью прекращается в париниббане.

Однако здесь возникает вопрос, каким же образом можно рассказать о Ниббане, достигнув её, раз она подразумевает прекращение бывания-становления, и всех процессов конструирования, в том числе и речи, и телесных, и умственных процессов.

 Различают две разновидности Ниббаны — «саупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана с остатком подпитки», и соответственно «анупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана без остатка подпитки». При достижении первой прекращается непроизвольная взаимообусловленность, однако, так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны, и страдание прекращается полностью.

----------


## Германн

> С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны, и страдание прекращается полностью.


И это нужно достоверно знать, имея прямой опыт состояния ниродхи.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что касается отрицания знания в конечной нирване, это противоречит ПК, Ямака-сутте. На БФ, голое пресечение скандх не считается уничтожением на ложном основании: исходя из якобы буддийского представления "нет я". Это ошибочное  представление, согласно Саббасава-сутте. 
> 
> Точно так же ошибался Ямака: "не я" как практику разотождествления со скандхами он понимал онтологически, как "нет я". Большая разница, "не я" или "нет я", разотождествление или нигилистическое отрицание.


Опять всё с ног на голову, по десятому кргу! ) Ямака как раз таки придерживался самостных возрений, поэтому и полагал, что вместе с уничтожением загрязнений, уничтожается и монах, достигший Ниббаны. 

_"У меня нет "Я"_ или _"У меня есть "Я"_  - всё это ложные воззрения, изначально имеющие под собой идею некоего "Я", которой нет в буддизме.  Неужели это так сложно понять?

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И это нужно достоверно знать, имея прямой опыт состояния ниродхи.


Да, только некоторые добавляют к этому ещё некий опыт, наличествующий в самой ниродхе. ) Тогда как ниродха - это ни что иное как "опыт" прекращения всякого опыта, о котором можно сказать только после выхода их ниродхи. Париниббана - это ниродха без возможности выхода, ибо больше  нет связи с миром, т.е. физического тела.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> _"У меня нет "Я"_ или _"У меня есть "Я"_  - всё это ложные воззрения, изначально имеющие под собой идею некоего "Я", которой нет в буддизме.  Неужели это так сложно понять?


Вы утверждаете, что "я" вообще ни на что не указывает, как фраза "сын бесплодной женщины". Это отнюдь не то же самое, что не-отрицание и не-утверждение "я". У Вас полное отрицание реальности, стоящей за "я": что тождественно утверждению "нет я", аналогичному "нет сына бесплодной женщины".

Так вот это неправильно. Некоторые коннотации "я" - такие как знание - отрицать нельзя (знание есть). Как нельзя добавлять к знанию идеи неизменности и прочие коннотации "я", за которыми ничего не стоит.

----------


## Кунсанг

Его Святейшество Далай-лама: 

...До тех пор, пока человек пребывает в сансаре, он всегда будет испытывать страдания третьей категории. Только избавившись от них, человек достигает Нирваны. Внутри самой буддийской традиции существуют различные мнения на этот счет. Согласно низшим школам буддийской мысли, страдание будет присутствовать до тех пор, пока существует тело, само являющееся источником страдания. С точки зрения этих школ, Будда, достигнув просветления в Бодхгайе, преодолел двойное зло — злую силу полчищ демонов, ведомых Марой, и зло загрязняющих эмоций, или клеш. Но дальше говорится о том, что ему оставалось преодолеть еще два зла — телесной оболочки и смерти. Это, как они утверждают, было достигнуто им лишь в Кушинагари, в тот момент, когда он покинул этот мир. Считается, что тогда им были побеждены две оставшиеся злые силы — зло тела и зло смерти. Согласно данному подходу, существо, подобное Будде Шакьямуни, достигая махапаринирваны и покидая этот мир, прекращает свое существование. Континуум его сознания прерывается. Таким образом — например, с точки зрения школы Вайбхашика, — после этого момента сознание больше не существует. Данное существо или человек окончательно прекращают свое существование. Продолжают жить лишь их имена. Однако, несмотря на это, представители низших буддийских школ верят в то, что исчезнувшее навеки существо способно оказывать влияние на путь тех, кто за ним следует, черпая вдохновение в благих деяниях, совершенных им в прошлом. 

 Данное объяснение неприемлемо для высших школ буддийской мысли. Вместо этого высшие школы утверждают, что существуют два типа тела — тело, чистое по своей природе, и тело нечистое. Последнее более грубо, материально, в то время как первое по прохождении очищения обладает более тонкой природой. Когда, к примеру. Будда Шакьямуни расстался со своей материальной оболочкой, он по-прежнему сохранил свое тонкое тело. Таким образом, согласно этим школам буддийской мысли, на стадии достижения состояния будды присутствуют два тела — тело ума и физическое тело. Я не знаю, уместно ли в данном случае употреблять английское слово "тело". Санскрит использует два слова для описания тел Будды — дхармакайя и рупакайя. Первое тело обладает природой ума, второе — природой материальности. Таким образом, когда Будда. покинул этот мир, он по-прежнему сохранил свое тонкое тело, обладающее природой ума. Поскольку, как мы видим, ментальный континуум сохраняется, мы можем также утверждать, что по достижении просветления личность продолжает свое существование. Будда жив и по сей день. Я думаю, что так гораздо лучше, а вы? Я не думаю, что кого-то может обрадовать мысль о том, что живые чувствующие существа в какой-то момент прекращают свое существование. 

 Кроме того, третья категория страдания (страдание, обусловленное наличием тела) является основой всех остальных страданий. Как мы уже сказали, это страдание преодолевается лишь в Нирване. Это, однако, не означает, что великие, достигшие просветления существа тем самым прекращают свое существование, — просто их грубая и нечистая физическая оболочка и ограниченное сознание замещаются двумя чистыми телами просветленного существа.

----------

Германн (15.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Определите Татхагату при отсутствии у него знания.


Если мы говорим о Татхагате как об историческом Будде Готаме (принце Сиддхаттхе), то тут всё достаточно просто. Был, ходил, ел, пил, проповедовал, учил, наставлял. А если мы говорим о некоем запредельном мега-Татхагате, то Будда в суттах говорит, что низя такового обнаружить даже при жизни, уж неговоря о послесмертии ,) Другими словами, для простоты - нет такового феномена в природе. А по-вашему, он есть.

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Сергей Ч (15.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, ряд натуральных чисел - всего лишь конструкт, все операции конструктивны. Математик не обязан быть платоником и верить в объективное существование чисел и операций.


Объективное существование тут ни при чём. Каким образом 2*2 может быть не 4? Менять значение символов не надо.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если мы говорим о Татхагате как об историческом Будде Готаме (принце Сиддхаттхе), то тут всё достаточно просто. Был, ходил, ел, пил, проповедовал, учил, наставлял. А если мы говорим о некоем запредельном мега-Татхагате, то Будда в суттах говорит, что низя такового обнаружить даже при жизни, уж неговоря о послесмертии ,) Другими словами, для простоты - нет такового феномена в природе. А по-вашему, он есть.


Об этом вопросе абсолютного и условного Его Святейшество: 

Вопрос: Каким образом существуют вещи, если они лишены "собственного существования"? 

 Его Святейшество: Теория пустоты и теория отсутствия самости вещей не подразумевают несуществования вещей. Вещи действительно существуют. Когда мы говорим, что все явления лишены самобытия, то это вовсе не означает, что мы утверждаем идею несущестования этих явлений, отрицаем сам факт их существования. Что же мы в таком случае отрицаем? Мы отрицаем или отвергаем положение о том, что какая-либо вещь существует сама по себе, независимо от других вещей. Следовательно, утверждается, что вещи лишены независимого самобытия именно потому, что они в своем существовании обусловлены некими существующими помимо них причинами и условиями. 

 Эту мысль можно выразить и по-другому: если мы, пребывая в поиске некоего объекта, подвергаем его логическому анализу, то обнаружить его невозможно. Чем бы ни являлся этот объект, какой бы природой он ни обладал — ментальной или физической, о чем бы ни шла речь — о нирване или самом Будде Шакьямуни, при поиске этого объекта, когда он подвергается логическому исследованию, его никогда нельзя обнаружить. 

 Видите ли, мы верим в существование некоего "я". Мы говорим: "Я такой-то" или "Я буддист". 

 Исследовав смысл этого утверждения, мы не можем не прийти к. заключению, что самость или "я" существуют. Где есть некое убеждение, там должны быть и носители этого убеждения, — таким образом, чувствующие существа должны существовать. Нет вопроса в том, существуют ли люди и другие существа, — конечно, они существуют. Далай-лама существует. Тибетцы существуют. Существуют канадцы и англичане. Поскольку существует Англия, то должны существовать англичане и английский язык. Именно на нем мы сейчас говорим. Никто не может отрицать того факта, что в настоящий момент здесь присутствуют люди, говорящие по-английски. 

 Но если мы спросим себя: "Где же этот английский язык, на котором мы говорим?"; "Где англичане?"; "Где я?", "Где "я" Далай-ламы?", — то, поскольку во время логического анализа самость этих объектов не была обнаружена, у нас может возникнуть, соблазн сделать вывод, что самость, или "я" такой вещи вовсе не существует. Но это неверно. Мы, к примеру, можем указать на физическую форму, тело Далай-ламы. Кроме того, мы знаем, что Далай-лама обладает умом. Мое тело и мой ум принадлежат именно мне и никому другому. Таким образом, если бы я вовсе не существовал, то как бы в таком случае я мог быть "владельцем" своего тела и ума? Как бы они могли быть "моими"? Тело и ум принадлежат кому-то, и этот "кто-то" и есть "я". Именно потому, что тело принадлежит нашему "я", мы в случае болезни тела можем сказать: "Я нездоров". Это выражение исполнено глубокого смысла. Подобным образом, когда мы принимаем аспирин и наше тело чувствует себя лучше, мы говорим: "Мне лучше". Это также обусловлено наличием взаимосвязи между телом и "я". Таким образом, именно потому, что выражения "я нездоров" (когда тело заболевает); "я такой рассеянный" (когда мы сердимся на себя, потому что наш ум что-то забыл) обладают смыслом; именно потому, что все эти ситуации имеют место, а способы выражения своих ощущений обладают глубоким значением, мы знаем, что условное, или номинальное, "я" должно существовать. 

 Далее, "я" не может существовать за пределами тела и ума, однако если мы будем искать свое "я" в субстанциональных составляющих тела и ума, то обнаружить нам его не удастся. Так что здесь следует обратить внимание на следующий момент: "я" существует, но это "я" — нечто такое, что является всего лишь простым обозначением, обусловленным своей зависимостью от тела и ума. Само тело — это нечто материальное, некая данность, состоящая из многих частей. Так же как и "я", "тело" — это всего лишь обозначение, наименование, обусловленное зависимостью от своих частей. Если мы будем искать "тело" среди этих частей, то и оно не будет обнаружено. 

 Этот анализ в равной мере применим ко всем явлениям, даже к самому Будде Майтрейе. Если мы будем искать Будду Майтрейю среди его субстанциональных составляющих, то наш поиск завершится провалом. Поскольку в конечном итоге даже Будда не существует, то мы знаем, что с точки зрения абсолюта не существуют любые личности, или "я". Однако с условной точки зрения Будда Майтрейя существует. Мы собственными глазами можем увидеть его изображение или статую здесь в храме. А теперь давайте изучим это изображение. Оно обладает различными частями — головой, торсом, руками и ногами. Образ Будды Майтрейи не существует вне этих частей. Этот образ является всего лишь совокупностью частей, которой дано название "образ Будды Майтрейи". Из этого можно сделать следующее заключение: если мы будем исследовать и проводить поиск объекта, то за этим занятием можно провести долгие годы и ничего в результате не добиться. Это означает, что изображение Будды Майтрейи не существует само по себе. Это всего лишь что-то, чему наш ум дал обозначение. Изображение Будды Майтрейи не обладает "собственным существованием", таким образом оно является некой данностью, лишь обозначенной или названной нашим умом. Несмотря на то что это изображение с точки зрения абсолюта не существует, тем не менее, если мы, к примеру, изберем его в качестве объекта визуализации или поклонения, то будет происходить накопление заслуг, и мы обязательно извлечем из этого пользу.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы утверждаете, что "я" вообще ни на что не указывает, как фраза "сын бесплодной женщины". Это отнюдь не то же самое, что не-отрицание и не-утверждение "я". У Вас полное отрицание реальности, стоящей за "я": что тождественно утверждению "нет я", аналогичному "нет сына бесплодной женщины".
> 
> Так вот это неправильно. Некоторые коннотации "я" - такие как знание - отрицать нельзя. Так же, нельзя добавлять к знанию идеи неизменности и прочие коннотации "я".


Германн, чтобы отрицать это самое "Я", нужно для начала ясно определить предмет отрицания. Но кроме смутного чувства "Я есмь", которое невежественные люди испытывают по отношению к пяти совокупностям, Вы ничего предложить не можете. 

По отношению к этому ложному чувству "я есмь", возникающему на базе скандх, в суттах говорится, что это подобно запаху цветка: это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка.

Поэтому согласно учению Будды, неверно придерживаться мнения _"У меня нет Я"_ (что есть учение об уничтожении), также как придерживаться мнения_ "У меня есть Я"_ (что есть учение о вечности), поскольку и то, и другое это оковы, возникающие из ложной идеи "Я ЕСМЬ". Правильным отношением к вопросу об Анатта будет не придерживаться каких-либо мнений и взглядов, но видеть все объективно как оно есть без умственных отражений, чтобы увидеть, что называемое нами "я" или "существо" - это лишь сочетание телесных и умственных совокупностей, действующих совместно и взаимозависимо в потоке мгновенных изменений по закону причины и следствия, и что нет ничего постоянного, непрестанного, неизменного и вечного среди всего сущего.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Будда учил иметь Самма-Диттхи (правильные буддийские воззрения и убеждения). Ссылки дать, или сами найдёте?


1) Это возможно более поздний слой Учения

2) Самма-диттхи это более способ исследования а не набор метафизический  взглядов. Исследуйте что является стрессом, что причина стресса, и как избавиться от дополнительного и ненужного стрэсса.

----------


## Германн

> Да, только некоторые добавляют к этому ещё некий опыт, наличествующий в самой ниродхе. ) Тогда как ниродха - это ни что иное как "опыт" прекращения всякого опыта, о котором можно сказать только после выхода их ниродхи. Париниббана - это ниродха без возможности выхода, ибо больше  нет связи с миром, т.е. физического тела.


Если ниродха познаётся по типу "шёл, упал, проснулся - гипс", то её знание недостоверно (косвенно, получено из рассуждений). Опыт отсутствия опыта скандх даёт достоверность.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если ниродха познаётся по типу "шёл, упал, проснулся - гипс", то её знание недостоверно (косвенно, получено из рассуждений). Опыт отсутствия опыта скандх даёт достоверность.


Ну что за бред опять? Причём тут какой-то гипс? Ниродха - это не случайность, а результат практики Пути. Ниродха-самапатти иногда называют «уничтожением загрязнений» (то есть, по сути, ниббаной).

----------

Леонид Ш (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Если мы говорим о Татхагате как об историческом Будде Готаме (принце Сиддхаттхе), то тут всё достаточно просто. Был, ходил, ел, пил, проповедовал, учил, наставлял. А если мы говорим о некоем запредельном мега-Татхагате, то Будда в суттах говорит, что низя такового обнаружить даже при жизни, уж неговоря о послесмертии ,) Другими словами, для простоты - нет такового феномена в природе. А по-вашему, он есть.


Это не определение Татхагаты при отсутствии у него знания.

----------


## Кунсанг

КОНЦЕПЦИЯ БУДДИЙСКОЙ НИРВАНЫ Фёдор Щербатский http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.koncep...iyskoy_nirvany

----------


## Германн

> Ну что за бред опять? Причём тут какой-то гипс? Ниродха - это не случайность, а результат практики Пути. Ниродха-самапатти иногда называют «уничтожением загрязнений» (то есть, по сути, ниббаной).


Я уже ясно написал, но повторю ещё раз: только прямой опыт даёт достоверное знание. Если в памяти обнаружен провал, можно только гадать, что там было, опираясь на косвенные данные и свои рассуждения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ниббана - это сознание? Вот те на! Получается, что Ниббана - Атта? )
> 
> Ниббана (прекращение дуккха) - как Третья Благородная Истина не является сознанием, но может быть объектом сознания (в случае Будды и Архата) и вот такое сознание не способно более производить камму, производящую повторное становление скандх, в т.ч. сознания, которое полностью прекращается в париниббане.
> 
> Однако здесь возникает вопрос, каким же образом можно рассказать о Ниббане, достигнув её, раз она подразумевает прекращение бывания-становления, и всех процессов конструирования, в том числе и речи, и телесных, и умственных процессов.
> 
>  Различают две разновидности Ниббаны — «саупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана с остатком подпитки», и соответственно «анупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана без остатка подпитки». При достижении первой прекращается непроизвольная взаимообусловленность, однако, так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны, и страдание прекращается полностью.


Разумеется, ниббана - объект сознания. Но, сознание есть только объекты сознания, и ничто-либо помимо объектов сознания. Нет внешнего по отношению к объектам сознания механизма сознавания. Устройство сознания - это объекты сознания.

Поэтому, когда единственный объект сознания - ниббана, то все сознание и есть - ниббана.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это не определение Татхагаты при отсутствии у него знания.


Таким образом, помимо знания, Вы утверждаете некоего "знающего". На данный момент, Ваше воззрение ничем не отличается от пагубных воззрений Ямаки.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разумеется, ниббана - объект сознания. Но, сознание есть только объекты сознания, и ничто-либо помимо объектов сознания. Нет внешнего по отношению к объектам сознания механизма сознавания. Устройство сознания - это объекты сознания.
> 
> Поэтому, когда единственный объект сознания - ниббана, то все сознание и есть - ниббана.


В отношении «ниббаны с остатком», когда происходит полное прекращение загрязнений ума, это ещё можно сказать. Но в момент париниббаны, когда полностью прекращаются шесть чувственных сфер, вряд ли можно что-то сказать.

----------

Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Таким образом, помимо знания, Вы утверждаете некоего "знающего". На данный момент, Ваше воззрение ничем не отличается от пагубных воззрений Ямаки.


Я мало написал о том, что Татхагата (знающий) знание и есть? Но мы не можем ограничивать Татхагату конкретным знанием-опытом, отдельными дхармами. В отличие от конкретного знания-опыта, от отдельных дхарм, Татхагата неописуем. Но это и не значит, что он существует отдельно от дхарм (от знания-опыта), за дхармами (за знанием-опытом).

----------


## Won Soeng

> В отношении «ниббаны с остатком», когда происходит полное прекращение загрязнений ума, это ещё можно сказать. Но в момент париниббаны, когда полностью прекращаются шесть чувственных сфер, вряд ли можно что-то сказать.


Ниббана, даже с остатком - это полное прекращение чувственного восприятия (ниродха саммапати). То есть в момент ниродха саммапати нет никакого остатка. Но, поскольку жизненная сила и тепло не прекращены, прекращается ниродха саммапати.

В чулаведалла сутте объясняется как возникает и прекращается ниродхасаммапати



> «Но как, Почтенная, происходит достижение прекращения восприятия и чувствования?»
> «К монаху не приходит мысль, по мере того, как он достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, что: «сейчас я достигну прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я достигаю прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я достиг прекращения восприятия и чувствования». Вместо этого то, как прежде был развит ум монаха, приводит его в это состояние».
> «Но когда монах достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, что прекращается вначале: телесные формации, словесные формации или умственные формации?»
> «Когда монах достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, друг Висакха, то вначале прекращаются словесные формации, затем телесные формации, затем умственные формации»3.
> «Но как, Почтенная, происходит выход из прекращения восприятия и чувствования?»
> «К монаху не приходит мысль, по мере того, как он выходит из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, что: «сейчас я выйду из прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я выхожу из прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования». Вместо этого то, как прежде был развит ум монаха, приводит его в это состояние».
> «Но когда монах выходит из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, что возникает вначале: телесные формации, словесные формации или умственные формации?»
> «Когда монах выходит из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, друг Висакха, умственные формации возникают вначале, затем телесные формации, затем словесные формации».
> «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, Почтенная, сколько контактов образуют контакт?»
> «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, друг Висакха, три контакта образуют контакт: контакт с пустотностью, контакт с беспредметностью, контакт с ненаправленностью»4.


Необходимо прекратить формирование тепла и жизненных сил, которые взаимоподдерживаются и на их основе возникают шесть опор. 

Вот что об этом говорится в махаведалласутте



> «Друг, являются ли формирователи жизненной силы3 тем же самым, что и состояния наличия чувств? Или формирователи жизненной силы - это одно, а состояния наличия чувств - другое?»
> «Формирователи жизненной силы - это не то же самое, что и состояния наличия чувств, друг. Если бы формирователи жизненной силы были бы тем же самым, что и состояния наличия чувств, то нельзя было бы распознать выход монаха из состояния прекращения чувствования и восприятия. А поскольку формирователи жизненной силы - это одна вещь, а состояния наличия чувств - другая, то можно распознать выход монаха из состояния прекращения чувствования и восприятия».
> «Сколько качеств отсутствует в теле, которое оставлено и покинуто, как бесчувственное полено?»
> «Когда в этом теле отсутствуют эти три качества - жизненная сила, тепло и сознание - оно лежит оставленным и покинутым, как бесчувственное полено».
> «В чём отличие между тем, кто мёртв, чей срок вышел, и монахом, который достиг состояния прекращения чувствования и восприятия?»
> «В случае с мёртвым, чей срок вышел, его телесные формации угасли и затихли, его словесные формации угасли и затихли, его умственные формации угасли и затихли, его жизненная сила исчерпалась, тепло ушло и его способности рассеяны. А в случае с монахом, достигшим состояния прекращения чувствования и восприятия, его телесные формации угасли и затихли, его словесные формации угасли и затихли, его умственные формации угасли и затихли, [но] его жизненная сила не исчерпана, тепло не ушло и его способности неимоверно чёткие. В этом различие между тем, кто мёртв, чей срок вышел, и монахом, который достиг состояния прекращения чувствования и восприятия».


То есть уже в ниббане с остатком речь идет о том, что телесные формации угасли, словесные формации угасли и умственные формации угасли.

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Что такое "О рациональности большей Тхеравады"? Название темы вроде русскими буквами написано, но как-то не по русски, смысла я уловить не могу. Какое название, такое и содержание получается  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я мало написал о том, что Татхагата (знающий) знание и есть? Но мы не можем ограничивать Татхагату конкретным знанием-опытом, отдельными дхармами. В отличие от конкретного знания-опыта, отдельных дхарм, Татхагата неописуем. Но это и не значит, что он существует отдельно от дхарм (от знания-опыта), за дхармами (за знанием-опытом).


Но ниббана (знание Татхагаты) не является ни всеобщим опытом, ни произвольным опытом. Это все же конкретный опыт прекращения чувственного восприятия. То, что не рождается, не возникает, а поэтому не умирает и не прекращается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что такое "О рациональности большей Тхеравады"? Название темы вроде русскими буквами написано, но как-то не по русски, смысла я уловить не могу. Какое название, такое и содержание получается


Это о том, что может быть рациональность большая, чем рациональность, приводящая к Тхераваде, видимо  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Объективное существование тут ни при чём. Каким образом 2*2 может быть не 4? Менять значение символов не надо.


Математика - это игра с условными символами по условным правилам. 
В рамках известной Вам игры, 2*2=4, но возможны и другие игры.
Значения не меняю. Я говорю, что это игра, а не вечная истина.

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому согласно учению Будды, неверно придерживаться мнения _"У меня нет Я"_ (что есть учение об уничтожении), также как придерживаться мнения_ "У меня есть Я"_ (что есть учение о вечности)


Да, с этим я согласен. Но не придерживаться мнения "у меня есть я" не то же самое, что отрицать "я" - отказываясь признавать, что "я" указывает хоть на что-то. "Я" идея неверная, но не беспочвенная. "Я" указывает и на знание-опыт. А знание-опыт действительно есть, в отличие от неизменности и проч.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я мало написал о том, что Татхагата (знающий) знание и есть?


Да, написали Вы действительно немало, но в итоге всё свели вот к этому:  _"Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть."_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, с этим я согласен. Но не придерживаться мнения "у меня есть я" не то же самое, что отрицать "я" - отказываясь признавать, что "я" указывает хоть на что-то. "Я" идея неверная, но не беспочвенная. "Я" указывает и на знание-опыт. А знание-опыт действительно есть, в отличие от неизменности и проч.


Да, верно, вопрос в том, что "у меня есть я" - это вообще головоломка  :Wink: 
Нет  ничего, что можно было бы назвать "я" в смысле чего-то индивидуального, уникального, ни с чем не смешивающегося.
То, что обыденный ум считает "я" - это чувства, восприятия и порывы, по той причине, что вне чувств, восприятия и порывов обыденный ум не обнаруживает качеств ума, упускает их.
Ошибка обособленного, ограниченного воспрятия "я" и "мое" так же легко распространяется и на безличное сознание. При том, что индивидуальность, которая есть индивидуальный поток, ничуть не уникальна. Все, что возникает в одном индивидуальном потоке, возникает в бесконечности других. 

Что же касается внимания (т.е. качества ума, относящегося исключительно к скандхе сознания), то это внимание даже не индивидуально. Индивидуальны лишь комбинации неиндивидуальных объектов внимания.

Что признавать "я", что отрицать "я" - болезнь неопределенности, цепляние за идеи. Освобождаясь от цепляния нет нужны ни отрицать, ни утверждать.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2012), Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Да, написали Вы действительно немало, но в итоге всё свели вот к этому:  _"Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть."_


Наверное, Вы слышали о шуньяте. Ничто не существует как неподвижная, конкретная вещь: знание тоже не фиксировано. Дхармы проявляются (Татхагата - дхармы), но ухватить дхармы как нечто конкретное, жёстко определённое нельзя (все дхармы пусты). Татхагата не сводится к дхармам: в том числе, Татхагата не сводится к асанскрита дхармам нирваны.

В Тхераваде, Татхагата не сводится к скандхам (хотя он и не существует отдельно от скандх, за скандхами) - и не сводится к конечной ниббане (к тому, что без скандх). Это значит, что Татхагата есть дхармы (знание), но к конкретным дхармам (знанию) Татхагата не сводится.
__
Я попросил дать определение Татхагаты без знания. Этого не было сделано. Потому что невозможно определить Татхагату без знания: Татхагата знает. 
Становится очевидным, что если в конечной нирване отсутствует всякое знание - Татхагата не существует после смерти.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Наверное, Вы слышали о шуньяте. Ничто не существует как неподвижная, конкретная вещь: знание тоже не фиксировано. Дхармы проявляются (Татхагата в дхармах), но ухватить дхармы как нечто конкретное, жёстко определённое нельзя (все дхармы пусты). Татхагата не сводится к дхармам: в том числе, Татхагата не сводится к асанскрита дхармам нирваны.
> 
> В Тхераваде, Татхагата не сводится к скандхам (хотя не существует отдельно от скандх, за скандхами) - и не сводится к конечной ниббане (к тому, что без скандх). Это и значит, что Татхагата дхармы (знание), но к дхармам (знанию) Татхагата не сводится.


Я бы не сказал, что поддерживаю Вашу трактовку шуньяты. Вы опираетесь на какие-то конкретные наставления или это результат Ваших размышлений в отрыве от каких-либо цитат? (Только не подумайте, что я возражаю против личного опыта хоть восприятия, хоть размышления)

Шуньята - это все та же анатта, неиндивидуальность, неуникальность, необособленность.

В Тхераваде ум Татхагаты коренится в ниббане. Но на ниббану нельзя указать, поэтому нельзя указать и на Татхагату.
Будда сказал: если Вы видите взаимозависимое возникновение, Вы видите Дхамму (ниббану). Если Вы видите Дхамму - Вы видите меня (татхагату).

----------


## Вантус

> Наверное, Вы слышали о шуньяте. Ничто не существует как неподвижная, конкретная вещь: знание тоже не фиксировано. Дхармы проявляются (Татхагата в дхармах), но ухватить дхармы как нечто конкретное, жёстко определённое нельзя (все дхармы пусты).


Вот есть рупа "красный цыет". Она предельно конкретна, ее не спутаешь с рупой  "зеленый цыет"




> Татхагата не сводится к дхармам: в том числе, Татхагата не сводится к асанскрита дхармам нирваны.


Это такой силлогизм у вас: "Так как дхармы не конкретны, то Татхагата не сводится к дхармам"? Напоминает знаменитый силлогизм "Так как в огороде бузина, то во Киеве дядько".

----------

Сергей Ч (15.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Это такой силлогизм у вас: "Так как дхармы не конкретны, то Татхагата не сводится к дхармам"? Напоминает знаменитый силлогизм "Так как в огороде бузина, то во Киеве дядько".


Дхармы - это условно выделяемые по одной характеристике виды знания-опыта. Ничто нельзя полностью вместить в рамки понятия. Любое описание будет неполным. Поэтому, Татхагата не сводится к дхармам, хотя он есть дхармата/дхармадхату.

----------


## Вантус

> Дхармы - это условно выделяемые по одной характеристике виды знания-опыта. Ничто нельзя полностью вместить в рамки понятия. Любое описание будет неполным. Поэтому, Татхагата не сводится к дхармам, хотя он есть дхармата/дхармадхату.


Ваши речи не относятся к буддизму. И в вайбхашиковской, и в махаянской абхидхармах утверждается, что нет ничего, кроме дхарм и мы можем отлично отличить одну дхарму от другой. При этом дхарма и дхармин в буддизме суть одно. Относительно же прочего, неясно даже, что вы хотите сказать (несвязный набор слов).

----------


## Aion

> Будда сказал: если Вы видите взаимозависимое возникновение, Вы видите Дхамму (ниббану). Если Вы видите Дхамму - Вы видите меня (татхагату).


Извините, но при таком видении выходит, что авидья - элемент ниббаны. Или, например, упадана...  :EEK!:

----------


## Германн

> Ваши речи не относятся к буддизму. И в вайбхашиковской, и в махаянской абхидхармах утверждается, что нет ничего, кроме дхарм и мы можем отлично отличить одну дхарму от другой. При этом дхарма и дхармин в буддизме суть одно. Относительно же прочего, неясно даже, что вы хотите сказать (несвязный набор слов).


Вы просто прочтите внимательно, что там написано. Ничего кроме дхарм нет: Татхагата это дхармата (дхармы) и есть, и за дхармами он не стоит, как дхармин. То, что дхармы выделяются условно, видно уже из того, что Абхидхармы разных школ не совпадают: различия проводились по-разному.

----------


## Пиррон

Не понимаю, о чем идет спор.По-моему, все школы буддизма сходятся на том, что сознание пробужденного полностью лишено эго-центрации. Если иы представим себе восприятие такого существа, то легко поймем, что вопрос:"Существует ли "я" или не существует?" для него лишен смысла, поскольку содержит понятие - "я" - не наполненное для него никаким содержанием. В его восприятии воспринимающий не отделен от воспринмаемого. Для него одиноково естественно и одинаково бессмысленно обозначить понятием "я" как свое тело и ум, так и куст, на который он смотрит, или облако, под которым он стоит.Его соознание покинуло уровень субстанциальности, для него не существует трех субстанций - тело, куст и облако - а существует поток взаимозависимых, взаимообусловленных, перетекающих друг в друга феноменов.

----------


## Германн

> Не понимаю, о чем идет спор.По-моему, все школы буддизма сходятся на том, что сознание пробужденного полностью лишено эго-центрации. Если иы представим себе восприятие такого существа, то легко поймем, что вопрос:"Существует ли "я" или не существует?" для него лишен смысла, поскольку содержит понятие - "я" - не наполненное для него никаким содержанием. В его восприятии воспринимающий не отделен от воспринмаемого. Для него одиноково естественно и одинаково бессмысленно обозначить понятием "я" как свое тело и ум, так и куст, на который он смотрит, или облако, под которым он стоит.Его соознание покинуло уровень субстанциальности, для него не существует трех субстанций - тело, куст и облако - а существует поток взаимозависимых, взаимообусловленных, перетекающих друг в друга феноменов.


И это знание Будды исчезнет в конечной нирване? Считаю, что на смену конструируемым дхармам придут неконструируемые - Будда не исчезнет, будет знать конечную нирвану непосредственно.

Оппоненты доказывают уничтожение любого знания в нирване - но не могут определить Татхагату без знания. Согласно ПК, нельзя сказать, что после смерти Татхагата не существует. Отсутствие же знания в конечной нирване означает отсутствие Татхагаты - если нельзя дать определение Татхагаты, лишённого знания. 

Такое определение оппоненты предложить не могут.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Оппоненты доказывают уничтожение любого знания в нирване - но не могут определить Татхагату без знания. Согласно ПК, нельзя сказать, что после смерти Татхагата не существует. Отсутствие же знания в конечной нирване означает отсутствие Татхагаты - если нельзя дать определение Татхагаты, лишённого знания. 
> 
> Такое определение оппоненты предложить не могут.



Так это Вам нужно дать четкое определение Татхагаты, существующего как нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания! ))  Будда в суттах говорит, что нельзя такового обнаружить даже при жизни, уж не говоря о послесмертии ,) Другими словами, для простоты - нет такового феномена в природе. А по-вашему, он есть. Вот и давайте четкое определение, а не оксюмороны типа: _"Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть."_  :Smilie: 

Если Вы ещё не поняли, то Ваши оппоненты говорят о том же, что говорил Будда - есть дуккха (скандхи) и есть пекращение дуккха (ниббана), всё остальное от лукавого, т.е. от Мары. )

----------

Тао (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Так это Вам нужно дать четкое определение Татхагаты, существующего как нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания! ))


Татхагата обладает прямым знанием конечной нирваны: Ниббана тоже опыт, дхамма. 




> Будда в суттах говорит, что нельзя такового обнаружить даже при жизни, уж не говоря о послесмертии ,)


Обратите внимание, что это не мешает существованию в Тхераваде развёрнутой схемы дхарм, описывающей прижизненный опыт Архата. Значит, речь не об отсутствии дхарм, а о неполноте и неточности представлений; о несводимости Татхагаты к дхармам. Притом, что дхармы - есть. Так и с конечной нирваной. Ниббана - тоже опыт, дхарма, но Татхагата к Ниббане не сводится. То же, что есть опыт конечной нирваны, исключает несуществование Татхагаты после смерти. 




> Другими словами, для простоты - нет такового феномена в природе. А по-вашему, он есть.


Я же не нигилист, чтоб отрицать существование Татхагаты, утверждать его небытие уже при жизни. Есть Татхагата и при жизни, и после смерти - а вот свести его к конкретным дхармам, ограничить ими, нельзя (при том, что Татхагата дхармата и есть). После смерти Татхагата не становится, не бхава, не связан с конструктами (не "существует") - но это неполное описание. Ухватить Татхагату в каком-либо описании, с исчерпывающей точностью представив его себе, невозможно. Практически неописуемое состояние. Но это не значит, что нечего описывать. Есть описания дхамм в опыте Архата. Есть дхамма Ниббана.




> Т.е. Ваши оппоненты говорят о том же, что говорил Будда - есть дуккха (скандхи) и есть пекращение дуккха (ниббана), всё остальное от лукавого, т.е. от Мары. )


Мои оппоненты утверждают голое несуществование Татхагаты после смерти, поскольку не могут дать определения Татхагаты, лишённого всякого знания - утверждая отсутствие всякого знания в конечной нирване. Это доказывает мою мысль, очень простую: Татхагата знает. Если нет знания, нет Татхагаты. Соответственно, нельзя отстаивать отсутствие знания в конечной нирване (это будет означать несуществование Татхагаты после смерти).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мои оппоненты утверждают голое несуществование Татхагаты после смерти, поскольку не могут дать определения Татхагаты, лишённого всякого знания - утверждая отсутствие всякого знания в конечной нирване.


Оппоненты изначально не утверждают некоего "знающего", даже при жизни любого существа. Ибо то, что мы называем существом представляет собой лишь сочетание  телесных и психических феноменов (дхамм). "Существо", "личность" (пудгала) - есть лишь обозначаение данное совокупности взаимозависимых феноменов, а не реальная сущность. Поэтому всё что существует и аннигилирует - это те самые безличные Пять совокупностей, которые есть дуккха. Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды" (танха) и прекращается из-за мудрости (пання). И "жажда", и мудрость не находятся где-то вне Пяти Совокупностей. Поэтому Ваши оппоненты также говорят о возможности появления знания, которое в ходе практики приходит на смену - неведения и жажды. У кого появляется это знание тот и зовётся Татхагатой. Но это вовсе не означает, что появляется некий вечный феномен (дхамма) Татхагата! )) 

Однако некоторые невежественные люди, верящие в самость начинают считать Татхагатой то то, то это. Отсюда и появление различных нигилистических и этерналистических воззрений по поводу уничтожения или вечности Татхагаты.

----------

Zom (15.10.2012), Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (16.10.2012), Митяй (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

что только люди не придумают, лишь бы не признать атман   :Smilie: )))))))))))))))
/шутко.... почти/

----------

Alex (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддизме признается, в точности как и в современной науке, две праманы - непосредственный опыт и верное умозаключение. Других праман в буддизме не признается.


В буддизме - три, как во всякой религии:  те, что вы указали + авторитетное свидетельство. Эта третья и вводит всю метафизику.
Вы путаете, вероятно, потому, что у Дхармакирти действительно две праманы. Но его система не имеет сотериологических целей, так же, как современная наука. Отсюда и сходство, но оно обманчиво, поскольку не относится ко всему буддизму.
Формальная логика валидна лишь в сфере чувственно воспринимаемого. Высшие религиозные ценности она вывести не способна (хотя может обосновать их непротиворечивость).




> Локаятики признавали только одну праману - непосредственный опыт.


Это чушь (вероятно, из википедии).

----------

Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> 1) Это возможно более поздний слой Учения


Веселушно. Может тогда сразу весь Восьмеричный Путь припишите к поздним наслоениям? )))




> 2) Самма-диттхи это более способ исследования а не набор метафизический взглядов.


Диттхи (воззрения, мнения) - это не ньяна (прямое знание и видение). Разницу объяснить?

----------


## AlexТ

> Веселушно. Может тогда сразу весь Восьмеричный Путь припишите к поздним наслоениям? )))


Не исключаю и этого.




> Диттхи (воззрения, мнения) - это не ньяна (прямое знание и видение). Разницу объяснить?


В Сутта Нипата было сказано что не надо цеплятся даже за Ньяну, и что Святость ньяной не меряется.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Извините, но при таком видении выходит, что авидья - элемент ниббаны. Или, например, упадана...


Как Вы сделали подобный вывод из слов Будды?

----------


## Вантус

> В буддизме - три, как во всякой религии:  те, что вы указали + авторитетное свидетельство. Эта третья и вводит всю метафизику.


Фантазии, фантазии. Сошлитесь-ка на авторитетный индийский буддийский текст, где признавалась бы третья прамана. Если бы буддисты признавали три праманы, то их легко бы офекалили ньяики и мимансаки - именно на отрицании третьей праманы и строилась вся полемика с признающими авторитет Вед. А если бы было как вы говорите, то любой ньяик бы сказал - вы признаете авторитетное свидетельство, тогда признайте и Веды, превосходство же ваших авторитетов над нашими не доказано.



> Вы путаете, вероятно, потому, что у Дхармакирти действительно две праманы. Но его система не имеет сотериологических целей, так же, как современная наука. Отсюда и сходство, но оно обманчиво, поскольку не относится ко всему буддизму.


Дхармакирти - не буддист?! Покажите мне на тексты школы йогачара, где признавалось бы "авторитетное свидетельство". Покажите вайбхашиков и саутрантиков, которые бы признавали.



> Это чушь (вероятно, из википедии).


Вообще это общеизвестный факт, упоминаемый даже в гомановских методичках типа "Драгоценное ожерелье учений философских школ" (с. 10). На с. 16 указанной работы мы можем видеть, что вайбхашики признают две праманы, на с. 25 - что саутрантики имеют две праманы, на с. 33 - что йогачарины принимают две праманы. Третья прамана появляется там же, где и софистика - а именно в разделе про мадхьямику-прасангику. При этом ее не выделяют честно в Śabda  (как у ньяиков, так как признают звук невечным), а стыдливо прячут в Anumāna (с. 45).
У тхеравадинов так же, как и у вайбхашиков - две праманы, насколько мне это известно. Если не так, то пусть тхеравадины меня поправят.

----------

Tong Po (16.10.2012), Ондрий (16.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, стоит говорить о БГМ, как о заболевании, родственном ПГМ. Кстати, понятно, почему прасангикам нужно было воткнуть в ануману "авторитетное свидетельство" - это нужно для самогипноза адептов, направленного на то, чтобы не видеть явных софизмов.

----------

Alex (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> йогачарины принимают две праманы.


Интересно бы посмотреть, как они обосновывают через наблюдение и вывод алая-виджняну, бодхисаттва-бхуми, будда-кшетры и все прочее, о чем говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота..

----------


## Вантус

> Интересно бы посмотреть, как они обосновывают через наблюдение и вывод алая-виджняну, бодхисаттва-бхуми, будда-кшетры и все прочее, о чем говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота..


Алая-виджняна спокойно выводится, поскольку причинно-следственные связи наблюдаемы. Бхуми - познаются напрямую бодхисаттвой как те или иные психические феномены (может без сожаления и в ясном сознании отпиливать у себя ноги на благо нуждающихся, например). Будда-кшетры - не являются чем-то необходимым для пути.

----------

Tong Po (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Как Вы сделали подобный вывод из слов Будды?


Сделал из Ваших. Буддой сказано иначе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакирти - не буддист?! Покажите мне на тексты школы йогачара, где признавалось бы "авторитетное свидетельство". Покажите вайбхашиков и саутрантиков, которые бы признавали.


Дхармакирти, конечно, был буддист. Именно поэтому он и допускал существование объектов, лежащих за пределами возможного опыта (обыденного чувственного восприятия). То есть доступных высшему восприятию просветленных существ, то есть метафизических.
Таких, о которых мы можем знать лишь на основе авторитетного свидетельства.




> Алая-виджняна спокойно выводится, поскольку причинно-следственные связи наблюдаемы.


Ну это, конечно, извините, чепуха.




> Бхуми - *познаются напрямую бодхисаттвой* как те или иные психические феномены (может без сожаления и в ясном сознании отпиливать у себя ноги на благо нуждающихся, например).


То есть бодхисаттвы видят, а остальные узнают из их авторитетных свидетельств? Ну вот о том и речь.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.11.2012), Германн (16.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Оппоненты изначально не утверждают некоего "знающего", даже при жизни любого существа. Ибо то, что мы называем существом представляет собой лишь сочетание  телесных и психических феноменов (дхамм). "Существо", "личность" (пудгала) - есть лишь обозначаение данное совокупности взаимозависимых феноменов, а не реальная сущность.


То, что "познание" и "знающий" синонимы ускользнуло от Вашего внимания? Или Вы намеренно игнорируете многочисленные указания на этот счёт? Нет никакого "знающего", кроме дхарм - единиц знания-опыта. Дхармы есть, но нет дхармина. Сначала санскрита дхармы, потом асанскрита дхармы (опыт конечной нирваны). 

Скандхи распадаются, сантана (поток санскрита дхарм) пресекается, но дхармата/дхармадхату (дхармование/шуньята) - не уничтожается. Мудрость Будды, знание Татхагаты в конечной нирване не аннигилирует. Есть асанскрита дхармы. И это не "существование-становление" (бхава), не мир конструктов-санскрита, не 5 скандх. Это асанскрита дхармы. 

Само понятие "дхарма" (в отличие от "ану" или "таттвы") обязательно, всегда указывает на прямой опыт человека или Будды. "Дхарма" это единица знания-опыта, выделяемая по характерному признаку. 

Состояние Будды - это дхармата (дхармовость) и дхармадхату (шуньята), а именно Джнянакая (знаниевое "тело") и Свабхавикая ("тело" пустотности). Два аспекта Дхармакаи. В конечной нирване есть знание-опыт, есть асанскрита дхармы (например, "татхата"). При этом, Татхагата не сводится к одному-единственному, неподвижному, замкнутому на себя, жёстко фиксированному опыту (нирвана Будды "вне пребывания"): все дхармы пусты.

В Тхераваде выделяется только одна неконструируемая дхарма: Ниббана. Она указывает, в частности, на конечную нирвану. Анупадисеса-ниббана тоже опыт.

Это то, что я утверждаю. И где здесь отдельная от дхарм "реальная сущность" (дхармин)?




> Поэтому всё что существует и аннигилирует - это те самые безличные Пять совокупностей, которые есть дуккха. Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды" (танха) и прекращается из-за мудрости (пання).


Разотождествление с конструируемыми дхармами, со скандхами ("не я") не то же самое, что отрицание всех и всяческих дхарм ("нет я") в конечной нирване. Если кроме скандх нет больше никакого знания-опыта, Татхагата (знающий) не существует после смерти. Вы совершенно ясно постулируете, что Татхагата это скандхи. Что Татхагата уже при жизни не существует, будучи ошибочной идеей некой сущности - когда знание обеспечивают только конструируемые дхармы.
Сейчас Вы начнёте это отрицать - но Татхагаты без знания не существует. Будда знает, Татхагата это знающий. Нет "знающего" - нет и "Татхагаты". Разумеется, если с распадом скандх любое знание прекращается - Татхагата не существует после смерти. У Вас выходит так, и только так.




> И "жажда", и мудрость не находятся где-то вне Пяти Совокупностей. Поэтому Ваши оппоненты также говорят о возможности появления знания, которое в ходе практики приходит на смену - неведения и жажды. У кого появляется это знание тот и зовётся Татхагатой. Но это вовсе не означает, что появляется некий вечный феномен (дхамма) Татхагата! ))


После саупадисеса-ниббаны, на смену конструируемым дхаммам приходит неконструируемая, не-непостоянная дхамма Ниббана. Ниббана не может прекратиться. У Вас же адресующая к опыту *Ниббана оказывается непостоянной*, как и все конструкты - *или* превращается к дхармин, носитель дхарм (знаний о Ниббане), способный существовать без них (как Ниббана сама по себе, *Ниббана оказывается реальной сущностью*).




> Однако некоторые невежественные люди, верящие в самость начинают считать Татхагатой то то, то это. Отсюда и появление различных нигилистических и этерналистических воззрений по поводу уничтожения или вечности Татхагаты.


Конкретно Вы считаете Татхагату именем для скандх - и только скандх. Логически, другой возможности в Вашей позиции не существует: если в конечной нирване нет никакого знания, в ней нет и Татхагаты, он не существует после смерти. Татхагата = знающий Дхарму.

Вы не смогли дать определение Татхагаты, лишённого всякого знания.

----------


## Zom

> В Сутта Нипата было сказано что не надо цеплятся даже за Ньяну, и что Святость ньяной не меряется.


Забавно, то есть вы хотите и без Пути и без прямых знаний достичь ниббаны - ну успехов ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То, что *"познание" и "знающий" синонимы*  ускользнуло от Вашего внимания? Или Вы намеренно игнорируете многочисленные указания на этот счёт? Нет никакого "знающего", кроме дхарм- единиц знания-опыта. Дхармы есть, но нет дхармина. Сначала санскрита дхармы, потом асанскрита дхармы (опыт конечной нирваны).


Так в этом и проблема, что Вы вводите понятие некоего "знающего"! ) Дхамма - это носитель своего собственного признака, это значит что есть лишь знание, но нет никакого "знающего". И далее Германн пишет:




> Само понятие "дхарма" ..- *прямой опыт человека или Будды*


 Сначала пишет, что есть лишь феномены (дхаммы), и нет никакого "знающего" или "воспринимающего", далее уже пишет, что дхаммы - это опыт человека или Будды. 
И как после этого можно  общаться с человеком, когда каждый его пост - сплошное противоречие или оксюморон? )




> После саупадисеса-ниббаны, на смену конструируемым дхаммам приходит неконструируемая, не-непостоянная дхамма Ниббана. Ниббана не может прекратиться. У Вас же адресующая к опыту Ниббана оказывается непостоянной, как и все конструкты - или превращается к дхармин, носитель дхарм (знаний о Ниббане), способный существовать без них (как Ниббана сама по себе, Ниббана оказывается реальной сущностью).


Сколько можно повторять, что Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, т.е. это не только познаваемый "феномен угасания всех феноменов", но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия. Поэтому Будда  называет Ниббану - Истина (Сачча), которую  которую благородные познали на собственном опыте. Даже когда этот опыт прекратится, Ниббана остаётся. Просто про неё уже ничего нельзя будет сказать. Поэтому Будда также называет Ниббану термином дхату, элементом, бессмертным элементом. Он сравнивает элемент Ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.




> Конкретно Вы считаете Татхагату именем для скандх - и только скандх. Логически, другой возможности в Вашей позиции не существует:


Это у Вас в голове её не существует. Поэтому  Вы так усердно пытаетесь приписать  другим это своё желание свести Татхагату к чему-либо. Особенно странным выглядят Ваши умопостроения, которые Вы называете логикой. ))




> Вы не смогли дать определение Татхагаты, лишённого всякого знания.


А мне и не нужно этого делать, ибо в отличии от Вас я не утверждал, что есть нечто, наделённое знанием или что Татхагата = знание. )

----------

Митяй (16.10.2012), Федор Ф (16.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сделал из Ваших. Буддой сказано иначе.


В Ваккали-сутте читаем http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm



> «Довольно, Ваккали! Зачем тебе видеть это отвратительное тело? Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму. Поскольку в видении Дхаммы, Ваккали, можно увидеть меня, и в видении меня можно увидеть Дхамму.


Так же в маха-хаттхипадопама сутте читаем http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm



> Монах распознаёт: «Вот как эти пять совокупностей цепляния сходятся, встречаются и соединяются. А Благословенный сказал: «Тот, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение, тот видит Дхамму; кто видит Дхамму, тот видит взаимозависимое возникновение»

----------


## Aion

> В Ваккали-сутте читаем http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> 
> Так же в маха-хаттхипадопама сутте читаем http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Ну это-то мне известно, а где тут про тождество взаимозависимого возникновения и ниббаны:


> Будда сказал: если Вы видите взаимозависимое возникновение, Вы видите Дхамму (ниббану).


сказано?

----------


## Федор Ф

Как-то неожиданно стало жаль это несуществующее "я". Захотелось обнять его с нежностью и поблагодарить за то, что оно любило, верило, творило, ошибалось, страдало, смеялось, плакало, стремилось к свободе и правде, раскаивалось..., за то, что его нет. И еще за то, что иллюзии наши были высоки и прекрасны. И за то, что они развенчаны.

Серый день. Крик вороны рвет сердце. Но уже не больно. Хорошо, что все было. Хорошо, что ничего больше нет.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Энн Тэ (16.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Дхармакирти, конечно, был буддист. Именно поэтому он и допускал существование объектов, лежащих за пределами возможного опыта (обыденного чувственного восприятия). То есть доступных высшему восприятию просветленных существ, то есть метафизических.
> Таких, о которых мы можем знать лишь на основе авторитетного свидетельства.


При этом третью праману он отрицал, да. Он шутил?



> Ну это, конечно, извините, чепуха.


Легко вы чепухой кидаетесь. Прошлый раз тоже, а оказалось, что в Гомане это учат. Беда... Вы не наблюдаете причинно-следственных связей? Скажем, если разжечь огонь, то будет дым? И не можете понять, как это связано с алая-виджняной?



> То есть бодхисаттвы видят, а остальные узнают из их авторитетных свидетельств? Ну вот о том и речь.


Любой может стать бодхисаттвой и схема возникновения феноменов, соответствующих бхуми, выглядит вполне правдоподобной. Во всяком случае, каждый может проверить это на себе и сделать вывод, верить в них не обязательно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Любой может стать бодхисаттвой и схема возникновения феноменов, соответствующих бхуми, выглядит вполне правдоподобной. Во всяком случае, каждый может проверить это на себе и сделать вывод, верить в них не обязательно.


Мне вот, Саша, очень не нравиться такой критерий. Он ничем не лучше христианского "вот помрете и узнаете о." - тут тоже прямо указан вполне себе практический метод для убеждения. 

Так и тут - прежде чем кидаться в некие занятия, нужно увидеть явный смысл в оных на примерах "проверивших". А они, эти "проверившие" что-то не очень-то спешат с натурными доказательствами.

----------

Alex (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Мне вот, Саша, очень не нравиться такой критерий. Он ничем не лучше христианского "вот помрете и узнаете о." - тут тоже прямо указан вполне себе практический метод для убеждения. 
> 
> Так и тут - прежде чем кидаться в некие занятия, нужно увидеть явный смысл в оных на примерах "проверивших". А они, эти "проверившие" что-то не очень-то спешат с натурными доказательствами.


Это есть такой момент. Но чем меня умиляет ваджраяна - тем, что постулируется возможность проверки за несколько лет с попутным обретением всяких ништяков. Но проверивших не видно почему-то и под микроскопом, вот в чем загвоздка. Надо учитывать, правда, что все современное преподавание ваджраяны - халтура и бизнес, если не самих преподавателей, то их помощников.

----------

Ондрий (16.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> При этом третью праману он отрицал, да. Он шутил?


Философия Дхармакирти описывает процесс восприятия и суждения, свойственных обычному человеку. На объекты, постигаемые всеведением Будды она не распространяется. Дхармакирти особо оговаривает это, когда говорит, что можно утверждать несуществование чего-то лишь если оно (несуществование) прямо доказано. Если несуществование не доказано мы не можем говорить о вещи как о несуществующей. Вот за этой формулировкой и прячется вся метафизика в буддизме, разные локи, ады, раи и прочее. Все это объекты всеведения, а не логики. Хоть в прасангике, хоть в виджнянаваде.

----------


## Германн

> Так в этом и проблема, что Вы вводите понятие некоего "знающего"! ) Дхамма - это носитель своего собственного признака, это значит что есть лишь знание, но нет никакого "знающего". )


Хорошо, я понял Вашу мысль. Есть поток единиц безличного знания, подобный движению атомов. В чём тогда разница между знанием Татхагаты и знанием как информацией в компьютере? Почему дхармы Татхагаты не те же самые, что дхармы какого-либо человека? На каком основании в ПК говорится о Татхагате?




> Сначала пишет, что есть лишь феномены (дхаммы), и нет никакого "знающего" или "воспринимающего", далее уже пишет, что дхаммы - это опыт человека или Будды. 
> И как после этого можно  общаться с человеком, когда каждый его пост - сплошное противоречие или оксюморон? )


Нет никакого знающего кроме скоординированных дхарм. Знающий (Татхагата) только так и проявляется. На каком основании в ПК говорится о Татхагате, если единицы знания существуют сами по себе? 
Любая дхарма существует не сама по себе, но в потоке дхарм. Потоки дхарм не тождественны друг другу. Один поток Татхагата, но другой поток - не Татхагата. Потоки дхарм разные. У них разные имена. У Вас же один-единственный поток дхарм на всех, точнее, вместо всех.




> Сколько можно повторять, что Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, т.е. это не только познаваемый "феномен угасания всех феноменов", но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия. Поэтому Будда  называет Ниббану - Истина (Сачча), которую  которую благородные познали на собственном опыте. Даже когда этот опыт прекратится, Ниббана остаётся. Просто про неё уже ничего нельзя будет сказать. Поэтому Будда также называет Ниббану термином дхату, элементом, бессмертным элементом. Он сравнивает элемент Ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.


Я уже написал, что Ваша трактовка превращает Ниббану в дхармин: в носитель знания о Ниббане (носитель дхарм), который может существовать независимо от этого знания (независимо от дхарм). 




> Это у Вас в голове её не существует. Поэтому  Вы так усердно пытаетесь приписать  другим это своё желание свести Татхагату к чему-либо. Особенно странным выглядят Ваши умопостроения, которые Вы называете логикой. ))


Здесь нечего комментировать. Всё было подробно сказано выше, кому нужно, тот прочитает.




> А мне и не нужно этого делать, ибо в отличии от Вас я не утверждал, что есть нечто, наделённое знанием или что Татхагата = знание. )


Да Вы и не можете определить Татхагату. В Вашей системе ему места нет: реальны только отдельные дхармы, существующие в виде атомов. Никого нет вообще: внутренняя скоординированность и различие потоков дхарм не имеют для Вас никакого значения. Нет Татхагаты. 
Нет Пробуждения - Ниббана сама по себе, некому пробуждаться. Нет духкха - дхармы скандх существуют сами по себе, некому страдать. Атомизм и нигилизм.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я уже написал, что Ваша трактовка превращает Ниббану в дхармин: носитель знания о Ниббане (носитель дхарм), который может существовать независимо от этого знания (независимо от дхарм).


Значит Вы её не поняли. Не спорю, может в этом есть и часть моей вины, например в том, что я пока не могу знать умы всех существ как Будда, и не могу пока донести свою мысль в удобоваримой именно для Вас форме. )  Но даже Будда не объяснял Дхамму всем подряд, если он видел, что человек не способен что-либо понять, он сохранял благородное молчание. )





> В Вашей системе ему места нет: реальны только отдельные дхармы, существующие в виде атомов.


И казалось бы, прчиём тут атомы, когда речь о дхаммах (феноменах)..   : ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Это есть такой момент. Но чем меня умиляет ваджраяна - тем, что постулируется возможность проверки за несколько лет с попутным обретением всяких ништяков.


Да, понимаю, надежда умирает последней  :Wink: 




> Но проверивших не видно почему-то и под микроскопом, вот в чем загвоздка.


Ролевые игры - самое увлекательное занятие. Можно играть до самой старости - от скуки.




> Надо учитывать, правда, что все современное преподавание ваджраяны - халтура и бизнес, если не самих преподавателей, то их помощников.


А когда не бизнес (в редких случаях), то что? Микроскоп не требуется? Принимаю ответы в виде актуальных GPS-координат с пруфами.

----------


## Вантус

> Да, понимаю, надежда умирает последней


Я прям вспомнил "Оргазм Нострадамуса":



> Кружились в свадебном вальсе
> багровый жених и невеста
> их потные лица лоснились
> и в танце смыкались из чресла
> 
> Припев:
> Любовь умирает первой,
> последней умирает надежда!
> А похоть не умирает,
> не умирает никогда!

----------


## Германн

> И казалось бы, прчиём тут атомы, когда речь о дхаммах (феноменах)..   : ))


Дхамма Ниббана у Вас не феномен, а объективная "реальная сущность". Что касается самих дхарм, зачем они выделялись в Тхераваде? Конструируемые - для разотождествления с ними. Ниббана для указания цели. Татхагату нельзя свести к тому, с чем нужно разотождествляться, хотя он и не проявляется иначе, нежели через дхармы (в Тхераваде; в Махаяне у Будды нет скандх, и он сразу проявляется через асанскрита дхармы). Правильно сказать, что Татхагата неописуем, но есть такие-то и такие-то дхармы, в которых Татхагата проявляется, при том что не стоит за ними и не существует отдельно от дхарм.

У Вас получается редукция Татхагаты к самостоятельно сущим дхармам, и если Татхагата всегда обладает знанием, только к конструируемым (к скандхам), т.к. Ниббана у Вас существует отдельно от знания, сама по себе (не как дхарма).

Если Татхагата это только совокупность дхарм, при жизни он обязательно сводится к дхармам (в Тхераваде к скандхам). При этом, параллельно с дхармами, за скандхами, Татхагаты нет. Я не знаю, как это решается в Тхераваде (если не ошибаюсь, отказом от построения на основе классификаций Абхидхармы онтологических теорий, сугубо практическим использованием для разотождествления).

В Махаяне развёрнутое представление о шуньяте, все дхармы пусты: нельзя указать на дхармы как на конечные "реальные сущности", редуцировав к ним Татхагату. При том, что только в дхармах он и проявляется (в дхармах, которые пусты): Дхармакая.

----------


## Zom

> У Вас получается редукция Татхагаты к самостоятельно сущим дхармам, и если Татхагата всегда обладает знанием, только к конструируемым (к скандхам), т.к. Ниббана у Вас существует отдельно от знания, сама по себе (не как дхарма).
> 
> Если Татхагата это только совокупность дхарм, при жизни он обязательно сводится к дхармам (в Тхераваде к скандхам). При этом, параллельно с дхармами, за скандхами, Татхагаты нет. Я не знаю, как это решается в Тхераваде (если не ошибаюсь, отказом от построения на основе классификаций Абхидхармы онтологических теорий, сугубо практическим использованием для разотождествления).
> 
> В Махаяне развёрнутое представление о шуньяте, все дхармы пусты: нельзя указать на дхармы как на конечные "реальные сущности", редуцировав к ним Татхагату. При том, что только в дхармах он и проявляется (в дхармах, которые пусты): Дхармакая.


По вашим воззрениям "онтологический Татхагата существует" (и при жизни и после смерти). А суть в том, что это неправильное воззрение. Это саккая-диттхи. Всё то же самое воззрение о существовании "я". Просто в вашем случае это "я" трансцендентно всему и вся.

Помните ещё давно я приводил цитату из сутты - где Будда говорит о привязанной к столбу собаке. Как бы далеко она от столба не убегала, где бы она ни бегала, где бы ни лежала, ни сидела, ни ходила - она всё равно остаётся привязанной к столбу. Вот точно также и вы привязаны в своих убеждениях к идее об индивидуальном существовании - не важно, грубое оно или супер-запредельное.

----------

Bob (17.10.2012), Sadhak (17.10.2012), Леонид Ш (17.10.2012), Сергей Ч (17.10.2012), Федор Ф (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Дхамма Ниббана у Вас не феномен, а объективная "реальная сущность".


Это у Вас. У нас Ниббана - это ни некая "реальная сущность", а сама реальность, Истина. Постижение этой Истины, т.е. видение всего как оно есть (ятхабхутам) без заблуждения или неведения (авидджа),  это угасание алчущей "жажды" (Танхаккхая) и прекращение (Ниродха) дуккха, которое есть Ниббана.




> У Вас получается редукция Татхагаты к самостоятельно сущим дхармам


Опять же, только у Вас это и получается.  К тому же дхаммы у нас взаимозависимы, а не самостоятельно сущие.  




> Если Татхагата это только совокупность дхарм, при жизни он обязательно сводится к дхармам


Очередной монолог Германна. В Тхераваде никто не считает Татхагатой совокупность дхамм.

«Как ты думаешь, друг Ямака, считаешь ли ты Татхагатой форму-чувство-восприятие-формации-сознание [вместе взятые]?»
«Нет, друг».




> В Махаяне развёрнутое представление о шуньяте, все дхармы пусты: нельзя указать на дхармы как на конечные "реальные сущности", редуцировав к ним Татхагату. При том, что только в дхармах он и проявляется (в дхармах, которые пусты): Дхармакая.


Так никто и не спорит, что взгляды Махаяны и Тхеравады различны. )

----------


## Won Soeng

Шуньята махаяны есть разъяснение анатты тхеравады. Все дхармы анатта.

----------

Sadhak (17.10.2012), Сергей Хос (18.10.2012)

----------


## Pyro

> Шуньята махаяны есть разъяснение анатты тхеравады. Все дхармы анатта.


имхо шуньята скорее запутывание, 1) само это сочетание "пустота от самобытия" требует интерпретации 2) приложение его к каким-то воображаемым понятиям ("все дхаммы" например)
хотя создаётся впечатление, что некоторых она каким-то образом торкает

----------


## Германн

> По вашим воззрениям "онтологический Татхагата существует" (и при жизни и после смерти). А суть в том, что это неправильное воззрение. Это саккая-диттхи. Всё то же самое воззрение о существовании "я". Просто в вашем случае это "я" трансцендентно всему и вся.


В Тхераваде практика разотождествления, "не я" - это не то же самое, что онтология "нет я". Отрицание "я" настолько же неправильное представление, как вера в "я" (Саббасава сутта). Татхагата (= знающий Дхарму) есть и при жизни, и после смерти, а вот свести его к чему-либо конкретному нельзя, хотя он проявляется как дхармы, и параллельно дхармам, за дхармами, не существует. 
У Вас Татхагата редуцируется к дхармам, потому что дхармы обладают самостоятельной реальностью, подобно атомам. Это противоречит самому понятию "дхарма", отсылающему к опыту человека или Будды. Если у каждой дхармы собственный отдельный опыт, или если  дхармы это субстанции (как элемент Ниббана) - вчистую нет ни человека, ни Будды. Есть только дхармы. Такой вот у Вас атомизм.
Из этого атомизма, следует несущестование Татхагаты после смерти (если Татхагата тот, кто знает). Потому что конструируемые дхармы в конечной нирване отсутствуют, а дхарма Ниббана существует без связи со знанием, со своей стороны. Если же Татхагата имя для всех дхарм (включая Ниббану), выходит, что или за скандхами при жизни стоит Ниббана - или после смерти Татхагата сводится к дхарме Ниббана.   




> Помните ещё давно я приводил цитату из сутты - где Будда говорит о привязанной к столбу собаке. Как бы далеко она от столба не убегала, где бы она ни бегала, где бы ни лежала, ни сидела, ни ходила - она всё равно остаётся привязанной к столбу. Вот точно также и вы привязаны в своих убеждениях к идее об индивидуальном существовании - не важно, грубое оно или супер-запредельное.


Вам только кажется, что Сутты подтверждают Ваши взгляды. Логически, у Вас не сходится.

----------


## Германн

> Это у Вас. У нас Ниббана - это ни некая "реальная сущность", а сама реальность, Истина. Постижение этой Истины, т.е. видение всего как оно есть (ятхабхутам) без заблуждения или неведения (авидджа),  это угасание алчущей "жажды" (Танхаккхая) и прекращение (Ниродха) дуккха, которое есть Ниббана.


У Вас Ниббана - именно "реальная сущность", а не феномен (не дхарма). Ваша Ниббана существует со своей стороны, объективно, независимо от знания о ней. После смерти Татхагаты, Ниббана существует без знания о ней, как элемент. Это Ваши слова.  




> Сколько можно повторять, что Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, т.е. это не только познаваемый "феномен угасания всех феноменов", но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия. Поэтому Будда  называет Ниббану - Истина (Сачча), которую  которую благородные познали на собственном опыте. *Даже когда этот опыт прекратится, Ниббана остаётся*. Просто про неё уже ничего нельзя будет сказать. Поэтому Будда также называет Ниббану термином дхату, *элементом, бессмертным элементом*. Он сравнивает элемент Ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.


Сейчас Вы заговорили о Ниббане как о феномене - прекрасно. Тогда дхамма Ниббана у Вас, вопреки ПК, непостоянна. Ведь как феномен, как опыт, как знание, она исчезает в конечной нирване. А дхармин, носитель знания о Ниббане (носитель дхарм), продолжает своё существование без дхарм (без знания о Ниббане), со своей стороны, объективно. 

Ваш элемент Ниббана есть дхармин, атман. Ваша дхамма Ниббана непостоянна. Ваш термин "Ниббана" двусмысленен, одновременно означая и то, и другое.

P.S. Дхату - сфера [опыта]. Элемент - это ану.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *У Вас* Ниббана - именно "реальная сущность", а не феномен (не дхарма). 
> 
> *Ваша* Ниббана существует со своей стороны, объективно, независимо от знания о ней. После смерти Татхагаты, Ниббана существует без знания о ней, как элемент. 
> 
>  дхамма Ниббана *у Вас*, вопреки ПК, непостоянна. 
> 
> *Ваш* элемент Ниббана есть дхармин, атман. 
> 
> *Ваша* дхамма Ниббана непостоянна. 
> ...


Не стесняйтесь, выскажите всё, что Вы о нас думаете!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

> Не стесняйтесь, выскажите всё, что Вы о нас думаете!


Вы мои единоверцы, самые близкие люди для меня в России.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда дхамма Ниббана у Вас, вопреки ПК, непостоянна.


Снова безосновательные утверждения. Как раз таки у нас ниббана постоянна, ибо это единственная необусловленная дхамма, она не рождена и вечна. А у Вас ниббана - это опыт, которого у Вас сейчас нет, и однажы появится. Т.е. ниббана у Вас рожденное. А это уже явное противоречие  словам Будды о ниббане:

«Есть не-рождённое, не-возникшее, не-сотворённое, не-сформированное. Если бы не было этого не-рождённого, не-возникшего, не-сотворённого, не-сфомированного, то нельзя было бы различить спасение от рождённого, возникшего, сотворённого, сформированного»

----------


## Германн

> Снова безосновательные утверждения. Как раз таки у нас ниббана постоянна, ибо это единственная необусловленная дхамма, она не рождена и вечна.


Утверждение-то как раз обосновано, можете перечитать. Как феномен, Ниббана у Вас непостоянна (со смертью Татхагаты всякое знание прекращается). А как бессмертный элемент, она у Вас дхармин.




> А у Вас ниббана - это опыт, которого у Вас сейчас нет, и однажы появится. Т.е. ниббана у Вас рожденное. А это уже явное противоречие  словам Будды о ниббане:
> 
> «Есть не-рождённое, не-возникшее, не-сотворённое, не-сформированное. Если бы не было этого не-рождённого, не-возникшего, не-сотворённого, не-сфомированного, то нельзя было бы различить спасение от рождённого, возникшего, сотворённого, сформированного»


См. второе предложение у Будды. Если бы не было природы Будды, нельзя было бы однажды получить опыт нирваны. Природа Будды безначальна, узнавание же её случается однажды.

Знаниевость конструируемых дхарм та же самая, что знаниевость неконструируемых дхарм, что есть безначальная природа Будды. Пання анидассана конструирована, но в ней есть что-то от неконструированной Ниббаны. Что их объединяет? Знаниевость. И то, и другое - дхармы.

Знаниевость конструируемых дхарм позволяет разотождествиться с ними. Если бы на конструктивности дело заканчивалось, разотождествиться бы не удалось, не было бы основы для разотождествления.

----------


## Топпер

> Утверждение-то как раз обосновано, можете перечитать. Как феномен, Ниббана у Вас непостоянна (со смертью Татхагаты всякое знание прекращается).


А как это связано с непостоянством Ниббаны? Вы же говорите не о непостоянстве Ниббаны, а не о непостоянстве сознания и четасик.



> А как бессмертный элемент, она у Вас дхармин.


Что делать. Многие дхаммы становятся непереживаемыми. Например, если вы закроете глаза, то дхаммы цвета и формы для вас тоже становятся  дхарминами  :Smilie: 



> См. второе предложение у Будды. Если бы не было природы Будды, нельзя было бы однажды получить опыт нирваны. Природа Будды безначальна, узнавание же её случается однажды.


Природа Будды - лишний элемент в системе. Без него можно прекрасно обходится. Ниббана познаётся сознанием.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как феномен, Ниббана у Вас непостоянна (со смертью Татхагаты всякое знание прекращается). А как бессмертный элемент, она у Вас дхармин.


Что значит смерть Татхагаты? Есть лишь прекращение пяти совокупностей, что и является освобождением, ниббаной. Ни все вместе, ни по отдельности они не являются Татхагатой или принадлежащим ему. _"Саббэ дхамма анатта"_. Ни в пяти совокупностях, ни  за их пределами не может быть обнаружено нечто, называемое Татхагатой, об этом говорится в суттах.  Однако Вы полагаете, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания. Ваши взгляды не соответствуют тхеравадинским. Вот и всё. 




> На второе предложение внимания не обратили? Если бы не было природы Будды, нельзя было бы однажды получить опыт нирваны. Природа Будды безначальна, узнавание же её случается однажды.


"Природа будды" - это потенциальная возможность каждого существа достичь самопробуждения, ниббаны. У Вас же, это некая метафизическая сущность, "душа", Атман и т.п. ) Мне больше не о чем с Вами говорить.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Что значит смерть Татхагаты? Есть лишь прекращение пяти совокупностей, что и является освобождением, ниббаной. Ни все вместе, ни по отдельности они не являются Татхагатой или принадлежащим ему. _"Саббэ дхамма анатта"_. Ни в пяти совокупностях, ни  за их пределами не может быть обнаружено нечто, называемое Татхагатой, об этом говорится в суттах.  Однако Вы полагаете, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания. Ваши взгляды не соответствуют тхеравадинским. Вот и всё.


Разве после анупадисеса ниббаны Татхагата обладает 5 скандхами? А если не обладает, разве это значит, что Татхагата не существует после смерти? 




> "Природа будды" - это потенциальная возможность каждого существа достичь самопробуждения, ниббаны. У Вас же, это некая метафизическая сущность, "душа", Атман и т.п. ) Мне больше не о чем с Вами говорить.


Отличие природы Будды от атмана в том, что она не стоит за дхармами, не существует параллельно с ними, не является носителем дхарм. Это дхармовость.

----------


## Германн

> А как это связано с непостоянством Ниббаны? Вы же говорите не о непостоянстве Ниббаны, а не о непостоянстве сознания и четасик.


Ниббана как феномен непостоянна, если всякое знание прекращается после смерти Татхагаты. Ниббана, существующая со своей стороны, независимо от знания - дхармин.




> Что делать. Многие дхаммы становятся непереживаемыми. Например, если вы закроете глаза, то дхаммы цвета и формы для вас тоже становятся  дхарминами


Не становятся, их нет в этот момент. Дхармин же есть, без знания о нём.




> Природа Будды - лишний элемент в системе. Без него можно прекрасно обходится. Ниббана познаётся сознанием.


"Собой я распознаю не-себя" ошибочное воззрение, согласно Саббасава-сутте. Татхагата, сводящийся к скандхам, познающий отдельную от себя Ниббану, существующую со своей стороны, собой распознаёт не-себя. 
Кроме прочего, такая Ниббана стоит за скандхами, существуя отдельно от них. Это классический Атман.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кроме прочего, такая Ниббана стоит за скандхами, существуя отдельно от них. Это классический Атман.


Причём тут Атман? ) Сознание познаёт Ниббану как Истину, Действительность, как прекращение (Ниродха), наступающее в отсутствии тех причин, которые приводили к возникновению дуккха. _«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»_. В этом смысле Ниббана конечно же не зависима от сознания, необусловлена, и существует отдельно от скандх. Поэтому прекращение сознания в париниббанне не означает прекращение Ниббаны, как Третьей Благородной Истины. Но с другой стороны, в отсутствии сознания мы не можем говорить о чем-либо, в т.ч. о Ниббане. Как говорит Будда: "Только в той мере существует способ для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения – сфера познания, в какой существует сознание вместе с имя-формой. Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения."

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Если Ниббана это истина, при постижении которой всякому знанию приходит конец, а не сфера (аятана), то функционирование Татхагаты ограничено миром конструированного. Татхагата сводится к скандхам. Нет скандх - нет Татхагаты после смерти.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если Ниббана это истина, при постижении которой всякому знанию приходит конец, а не сфера (дхату), то функционирование Татхагаты ограничено миром конструированного. Татхагата сводится к скандхам. Нет скандх - нет Татхагаты после смерти.


А при чём тут вообще наличие/отсутствие Татхагаты? Сказано ведь, что  _"Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит"_. Вам не достаточно того, что Ниббана - это угасание всех дуккха? Видимо нет. Поэтому по причине привязанности к самостным воззрениям некоторые, продолжают поиски сущности Татхагаты, и доходит до того, что они начинают измышлять подобные вещи:  "Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть." ) Вобщем вместо практики,  продолжает разрастаться чаща воззрений..

----------


## Топпер

> Ниббана как феномен непостоянна, если всякое знание прекращается после смерти Татхагаты


Это не есть непостоянство Ниббаны. Это только непостоянство контакта.



> Ниббана, существующая со своей стороны, независимо от знания - дхармин.


Вы будете удивлены, но рупа тоже существует независимо от сознания. 
А вообще эта идея про дхармин - она, скорее махаянская.



> Не становятся, их нет в этот момент. Дхармин же есть, без знания о нём.


Это только в вашем понимании  :Smilie: 
В моём понимании мир не исчезает из-за того, что я закрою глаза. А для меня лично - да, может исчезнуть.



> "Собой я распознаю не-себя" ошибочное воззрение, согласно Саббасава-сутте. Татхагата, сводящийся к скандхам, познающий отдельную от себя Ниббану, существующую со своей стороны, собой распознаёт не-себя. 
> 
> Кроме прочего, такая Ниббана стоит за скандхами, существуя отдельно от них. Это классический Атман.


Это всё было бы верно, если бы Ниббана была некой сущностью. Неким Атманом. Однако это не так. Будда чётко говорил "саббе дхамма анатта".

----------


## Германн

> Это не есть непостоянство Ниббаны. Это только непостоянство контакта.


В этом случае, вообще нельзя говорить о Ниббане как опыте. Можно говорить об опыте познания объективной реальности, познании внешней сущности с именем "Ниббана".




> Вы будете удивлены, но рупа тоже существует независимо от сознания.


От скандхи сознания, но не от знания. Любая дхарма есть знание-опыт, в т.ч. эта скандха. Иначе буддизм не отличается от санкхьи, с объективно существующей пракрити. 




> А вообще эта идея про дхармин - она, скорее махаянская.


Насколько понимаю, в Тхераваде есть учение о разотождествлении "не я" (анатта), откуда появилось учение "нет я" - онтологическое - мне не совсем понятно. Кроме прочего, оно противоречит Саббасава сутте.




> Это только в вашем понимании 
> В моём понимании мир не исчезает из-за того, что я закрою глаза. А для меня лично - да, может исчезнуть.


Если физический мир и Ниббана существуют объективно, со своей стороны, независимо от знания, это пракрити санкхьи. Система дуализма знание - материя. Если у Вас есть знание того, что мир не исчезает при закрытии глаз, этого опыта достаточно для описания "мира". Объективное существование рупы и Ниббаны, вне опыта, есть рассудочная теория.  




> Это всё было бы верно, если бы Ниббана была некой сущностью. Неким Атманом. Однако это не так. Будда чётко говорил "саббе дхамма анатта".


Будда много чего говорил из того, что у Вас не выходит. Ниббана именно что сущность, со своей стороны, объективно, сущая - если Ниббана есть тогда, когда нет знания. Точно так же и рупа.

----------


## Топпер

> В этом случае, вообще нельзя говорить о Ниббане как опыте. Можно говорить об опыте познания объективной реальности, познании внешней сущности с именем "Ниббана".


Не вижу, чем "опыт познания Ниббаны" отличается от "опыта Ниббаны"



> От скандхи сознания, но не от знания. Любая дхарма есть знание-опыт, в т.ч. эта скандха. Иначе буддизм не отличается от санкхьи, с объективно существующей пракрити.


Нет. Отнюдь не любая. Например дхамма апо не является опытом. 



> Насколько понимаю, в Тхераваде есть учение о разотождествлении "не я" (анатта), откуда появилось учение "нет я" - онтологическое - мне не совсем понятно. Кроме прочего, оно противоречит Саббасава сутте.


Насчёт Саббасава сутты - я думаю, что вы не можете правильно её трактовать в силу того, что не являетесь тхеравадином. Поэтому думаю, что проитворечит она вашей трактовке. А это не одно и то же.



> Если физический мир и Ниббана существуют объективно, со своей стороны, независимо от знания, это пракрити санкхьи.


Опять же, это вы о чём-то своём рассуждаете. Вы взяли какие-то критерии санкхьи, потмо решили, что буддизм не должен с ними соглашатсья и т.д.



> Будда много чего говорил из того, что у Вас не выходит. Ниббана именно что сущность, со своей стороны, объективно, сущая - если Ниббана есть тогда, когда нет знания. Точно так же и рупа.


У меня всё нормально. А вот у вас Ниббана получается сущностью.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Не вижу, чем "опыт познания Ниббаны" отличается от "опыта Ниббаны"


Тем, что у Вас Ниббана существует объективно, со своей стороны, самостоятельно от познающего, отдельно от Татхагаты - стоит за скандхами Архата, который её познаёт.




> Насчёт Саббасава сутты - я думаю, что вы не можете правильно её трактовать в силу того, что не являетесь тхеравадином. Поэтому думаю, что проитворечит она вашей трактовке. А это не одно и то же.


Докажите.




> Опять же, это вы о чём-то своём рассуждаете. Вы взяли какие-то критерии санкхьи, потмо решили, что буддизм не должен с ними соглашатсья и т.д.


Исхожу из представления о том, чем буддийские дхармы отличаются от таттв санкхьи. 
Я понял, что если трактовать Абхидхарму дуалистически, как учение о единицах знания и субстанциональных элементах, это не аргумент. Аргумент - наличие противоречий. Буду придерживаться содержательной аргументации. 




> У меня всё нормально. А вот у вас Ниббана получается сущностью.


Интересно, каким образом? Для меня Ниббана это опыт, знание, дхарма. А для Вас Ниббана нечто существующее со своей стороны, объективно, независимо от знания и опыта: как сущность.




> Нет. Отнюдь не любая. Например дхамма апо не является опытом.


Значит, и вода существует объективно, сама по себе, со своей стороны, независимо от опыта, субстанционально - как реальная  сущность "вода".

----------


## Топпер

> Тем, что у Вас Ниббана существует объективно, со своей стороны, самостоятельно от познающего, отдельно от Татхагаты - стоит за скандхами Архата, который её познаёт.


Конечно она существует отдельно и объективно. Как дхамма. В противном случае она была бы причинно-зависимой и обусловленной.



> Докажите.


Здесь и доказывать нечего. Раз вы не тхеравадин, значит не доконца понимаете и принимаете положения тхеравады. Поэтому странно ожидать от вас правильной трактовки. Это очевидная вещь.



> Интересно, каким образом? Для меня Ниббана это опыт, знание, дхарма. А для Вас Ниббана нечто существующее со своей стороны, объективно, независимо от знания и опыта: как сущность.


Если Ниббана это опыт или знание, значит она создаётся путём приобретения опыта и прохождения пути. Т.е. опыт и путь её обуславливают. Но тогда она является причинно-обусловленной. Такого, конечно быть не может.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А при чём тут вообще наличие/отсутствие Татхагаты? Сказано ведь, что  _"Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит"_. Вам не достаточно того, что Ниббана - это угасание всех дуккха? Видимо нет. Поэтому по причине привязанности к самостным воззрениям некоторые, продолжают поиски сущности Татхагаты, и доходит до того, что они начинают измышлять подобные вещи:  "Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть." ) Вобщем вместо практики,  продолжает разрастаться чаща воззрений..


В Саббасава-сутте идеи "собой познаю не себя" и "у меня нет я" отнесены не просто к ошибочным, но к тем, от которых следует избавиться в ходе практики.

----------


## Германн

> Конечно она существует отдельно и объективно. Как дхамма. В противном случае она была бы причинно-зависимой и обусловленной.


Значит Ниббана некая субстанция, стоящая за скандхми. Эта сущность познаётся при жизни, после конечной нирваны продолжает своё незавимое существование. 




> Здесь и доказывать нечего. Раз вы не тхеравадин, значит не доконца понимаете и принимаете положения тхеравады. Поэтому странно ожидать от вас правильной трактовки. Это очевидная вещь.


Очевидная вещь, что трактовка должна быть логически связной, непротиворечивой. Стать тхеравадином одно, адекватно понять Тхераваду другое. Ближайший пример - монахи Дхаммакаи.




> Если Ниббана это опыт или знание, значит она создаётся путём приобретения опыта и прохождения пути. Т.е. опыт и путь её обуславливают. Но тогда она является причинно-обусловленной. Такого, конечно быть не может.


Опыт-знание - перевод слова "дхарма". Есть неконструируемые дхармы (в Вашей школе дхарма Ниббана). Не всякое знание обусловлено.

----------


## Топпер

> Значит это субстанция, стоящая за дхармами и существующая независимо от них. Эта сущность познаётся при жизни, после конечной нирваны продолжает своё незавимое существование.


Будда говорил "саббе дхамма анатта". Анатта - это отсутствие "я". Про субстанциональность Будда определённо не говорил. Дхамма обладает одним признаком. Но есть ли за ней дхармин или нет - это вопрос, накоторый боюсь мы точно не ответим.



> Очевидная вещь, что трактовка должна быть логически связной, непротиворечивой. Стать тхеравадином одно, адекватно понять Тхераваду другое. Ближайший пример Дхаммакая.


Так они себя и выделяют в отдельную структуру. Они уже не совсем тхеравадины. Просто время откола ещё не наступило.



> Опыт-знание - перевод слова "дхарма". Есть неконструируемые дхармы (в Вашей школе дхарма Ниббана). Не всякое знание обусловлено.


Ниббана - это не паннья. Это разные дхаммы. Другое дело, что без панньи ниббаны не увидеть.

----------

Михаил Макушев (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В Саббасава-сутте идеи "собой познаю не себя" и "у меня нет я" отнесены не просто к ошибочным, но к тем, от которых следует избавиться в ходе практики.


Почему же Вы забываете о том, что и идея _"У меня есть "Я"_ отнесена к ложным воззрениям? ) Потому что Вы так и не поняли, что все эти воззрения изначально подразумевают собой веру в некое "Я".  Т.е. центром невежества, основой всех воззрений о "Я", является то самое ложное чувство "Я есмь" возникающее на основе скандх, подобно тому как запах цветка - это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка. 
Именно это смутное чувство "Я ЕСМЬ" создает идею "я", которой не соответствует никакая действительность, и понять эту истину - значит осуществить Ниббану, что не очень-то легко.

И вот вместо того, чтобы идти по пути отпускания привязанностей к разного рода идеям, основанным на самомнении, люди продолжают холить и всячески защищать свою самость, которая как они полагают у них есть. Для "самосохранения" этого невежества человек выносил идею Бессмертной Души или Атмана, который будет жить вечно. В своем неведении, слабости, страхе и желании человек нуждается в этих  вещах, чтобы утешить себя. Потому он глубоко и фанатично цепляется за них. 
Пусть высоко развитые как теории, они являются всё теми же крайне тонкими умственными отсветами, облаченными в мудрёные метафизические и философские словеса. Эти идеи так глубоко укоренены в человеке, так близки и дороги ему, что он не желает слышать и не хочет понимать никакое учение, которое направлено против них. 

Учение Будды не поддерживает это неведение, слабость, страх и желание, но нацелено на то, чтобы устраняя и уничтожая их, нанося удар в самый их корень, сделать человека просветленным.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Очевидная вещь, что трактовка должна быть логически связной, непротиворечивой. Стать тхеравадином одно, адекватно понять Тхераваду другое. Ближайший пример - монахи Дхаммакаи.


Всё с Вами ясно.

----------


## Германн

> Будда говорил "саббе дхамма анатта". Анатта - это отсутствие "я". Про субстанциональность Будда определённо не говорил. Дхамма обладает одним признаком. Но есть ли за ней дхармин или нет - это вопрос, накоторый боюсь мы точно не ответим.


Почему анатта это отсутствие я, а не разотождествление (не-я), несводимость к чему-то? В Саббасава сутте сказано, что "у меня нет я" ошибочная идея. Как же она ошибочная, если это воззрение анатта?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему анатта это отсутствие я, а не разотождествление (не-я), несводимость к чему-то? В Саббасава сутте сказано, что "у меня нет я" ошибочная идея. Как же она ошибочная, если это воззрение анатта?


Для того чтобы отрицать или утверждать наличие некоего "Я", нужно иметь воззрение или веру в это смое "Я". Т.е. само наличие воззрения о "я" уже несёт в себе привязанность к этому воззрению. Поэтому идеи _"У меня есть "Я"_ или _"У меня нет "Я"_  отнесены к ложным воззрениям. В Саббасава сутте и например в Исидатта сутте, ясно сказано, что подобные воззрения основаны на вере в самость ("Я"). 
Если Вы не способны понять тхеравадинские источники, давайте обратимся к махаянским. ) Вот например из Бодхичарьяаватары:

"Поток психики, подобный четкам, 
 И собрание элементов, подобное армии, - нереальны. 
 А раз страдающего ["я"] не существует, 
 Кому страдание может принадлежать?

 Если нет страдающего ["я"], 
 То и не может быть разделений [на "мое" и "чужое" страдание]. 
 Страдание следует устранить просто потому, что оно существует. 
 Разве могут здесь быть какие-то ограничения?"

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Саббасава-сутта.
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm

У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя". Или же у него появляется воззрение: "Вот это моё "Я", которое говорит и чувствует, испытывает то здесь, то там последствия добрых и злых дел, но это моё "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".

----------


## Митяй

Германн, разве вы не видите, что фраза "у меня", сказанная в абсолютном смысле, уже утверждает Я?

----------

Zom (17.10.2012), Сергей Ч (17.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

Низя не запостить .)

“Если бы, Ананда, будучи спрошенным странником Ваччхаготтой так: “Существует ли “я”, я бы ответил “Я” существует” – то разве [такой ответ] согласовывался бы с появлением у меня знания о том, что “все феномены безличны”?

“Нет, Учитель”.

“А если бы, будучи спрошенным странником Ваччхаготтой так: “Я” не существует?”, я бы ответил “Я” не существует” – то тогда странник Ваччхаготта, будучи сбитым с толку уже тогда, впал бы в ещё большее замешательство, думая: “Так выходит, то самое “я”, которое у меня было прежде, теперь не существует”. 

СН 44.10

----------

Bob (18.10.2012), Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Германн (17.10.2012), Сергей Ч (17.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Почему анатта это отсутствие я, а не разотождествление (не-я), несводимость к чему-то?


Потому, что  идея анатты, как несводимость к чему-то, похоже, появилась позже. Видимо в ранней махаяне, когда начали отрицать реальность дхамм.



> В Саббасава сутте сказано, что "у меня нет я" ошибочная идея. Как же она ошибочная, если это воззрение анатта?


У какого "меня" нет "я"?

----------


## Пиррон

Митяй и Топпер меня опередили. Я как раз собирался написать, что высказывание " у меня нет Я" логически довольно бессмысленно, поскольку постулирует одновременно и "у меня", и "нет Я". Тот, кто так думает, видимо, действительно не прав.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

В Суттах проводится Срединный путь между отрицанием и утверждением я. Опыт отрицать нельзя, но усложнять до "я" не следует. "Я" это психика этой жизни: "Вот это моё "Я", которое говорит и чувствует, испытывает то здесь, то там последствия добрых и злых дел, но это моё "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Митяй и Топпер меня опередили. Я как раз собирался написать, что высказывание " у меня нет Я" логически довольно бессмысленно, поскольку постулирует одновременно и "у меня", и "нет Я". Тот, кто так думает, видимо, действительно не прав.


Срединный путь - между отрицанием и утверждением. Логически, пройти между двумя крайностями можно только допуская индивидуальный опыт-знание. Полное отсутствие знания-опыта однозначно исключает "я" - и получается крайность "нет я". А должен быть именно срединный вариант.

----------

Ондрий (17.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Срединный путь - между отрицанием и утверждением. Логически, пройти между двумя крайностями можно только допуская индивидуальный опыт-знание. Полное отсутствие знания-опыта однозначно исключает "я" - и получается крайность "нет я". А должен быть именно срединный вариант.


Окончательное объяснение этого "срединного варианта" возможно, на мой взгляд, именно с т.з. методов ваджраяны/махамудры/дзогчен. Не даром в этих учениях говориться, что только они способны привести к полному побуждению. Все более гм.гм.. "предыдущие" пути только подводят к этому финалу (даже бодхисаттвы 10й бхуми не могут перейти эту грань без специальных особых методов, не относящихся даже к праджняпарамите). Воззрение ваджраяны/махамудры/дзогчен прямо показывает модус бытия самьяксамбудды. Вот потому и происходят все эти бодания, т.к. всегда найдется лишняя парочка аргументов "за" и "против" жажды самоуничтожения и жажды бытия.

----------

Германн (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Срединный путь - между отрицанием и утверждением. Логически, пройти между двумя крайностями можно только допуская индивидуальный опыт-знание. Полное отсутствие знания-опыта однозначно исключает "я" - и получается крайность "нет я". А должен быть именно срединный вариант.


Это - целиком искусственное построение, подобное тому, какое делают насчёт алкоголя: буддизм это срединный путь, свободный от крайностей гедонизма и аскетизма. Пить - крайность гедонизма. Не пить - крайность аскетизма. Поэтому буддизм - это пить, но в меру. Например по выходным  :Smilie: 

Крайность "я" - считать, что душа есть. Крайность "не я" - считать, что ничего нет. Срединность, это допускать нама-рупу, как реально существующий, но изменяемый ежесекундно поток. А про опыт и знание - это уже авторская доработка.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Митяй (17.10.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (18.10.2012), Сергей Ч (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Окончательное объяснение этого "срединного варианта" возможно, на мой взгляд, именно с т.з. методов ваджраяны/махамудры/дзогчен. .


Или в рамках индуизма или эзотеризма. Где Будда - махатма или аватар. Проблема только в том, что эти воззрения противоречат более ранним.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Если Вы не способны понять тхеравадинские источники, давайте обратимся к махаянским. ) Вот например из Бодхичарьяаватары:


Так или иначе 
Поразмыслив о достоинствах уединения 
И успокоив блуждание помыслов, 
Взрасти совершенную бодхичитту. 

Прежде всего старательно созерцай 
Равенство себя и других, думая: 
“Все существа в равной мере ощущают страдание и счастье. 
Должен я защищать их, как себя самого”. 

Тело, поделенное на руки и прочие члены, 
Оберегают как единое целое. 
Так же оберегай и мир, поделенный на отдельных существ, 
Но единый в своем счастье и страдании. 

Мое страдание 
Не причиняет вреда телам других существ. 
Но для меня оно невыносимо 
Из-за привязанности к собственному “я”. 

Подобным образом я не могу ощутить 
Страданий другого. 
Но для него оно невыносимо 
Из-за его привязанности к собственному “я”. 

Должен я избавить других от страданий, 
Ибо их страдание от моего не отлично. 
Должен я помогать другим, 
Ибо они — существа такие же, как и я сам. 

Если и я, и другие 
В равной мере желаем счастья, 
То что особенного во мне? 
Почему я добиваюсь счастья для себя одного? 

Если и я, и другие 
В равной мере страшимся страданий, 
То что особенного во мне? 
Почему я оберегаю себя, а не других? 

Если я их не берегу [от страданий], 
Потому что их муки мне не приносят вреда, 
Тогда зачем беречь себя от будущего страдания, 
Ведь [сейчас] мне оно не вредит? 

Неверно думать: 
“Именно мне достанется [грядущее страдание]”, 
Ибо один человек умирает, 
И совершенно другой рождается. 

Ты думаешь, что страждущий 
И должен оберегать себя от страданий. 
Но ведь боль в ноге — это не боль в руке, 
Почему же рука защищает ногу? 

Ты говоришь: “Хотя это неразумно, 
Это совершается из-за цепляния за "я"”. 
Но неразумное для себя и других 
Следует всеми силами отвергать. 

Поток психики, подобный четкам, 
И собрание элементов, подобное армии, — нереальны. 
А раз страдающего [“я”] не существует, 
Кому страдание может принадлежать? 

Если нет страдающего [“я”], 
То и не может быть разделений [на “мое” и “чужое” страдание]. 
Страдание следует устранить просто потому, что оно существует. 
Разве могут здесь быть какие-то ограничения? 

“Зачем предотвращать страдание всех существ?” 
Здесь не о чем спорить. 
Если его устранять, то устранять полностью, 
А если нет, то не следует устранять ни своих, ни чужих страданий. 

“Если сочувствие приумножает страдание, 
Зачем его взращивать с усердием?” 
Поразмысли о муках мира. 
Разве велико страдание, вызванное сочувствием? 

Когда страдание одного 
Может положить конец страданиям многих, 
Тогда милосердный устремляется к такому страданию 
Ради себя и других. 

____
Если бы вчистую не было страдающих, то взращивание Бодхичитты - бессмысленно. Пассаж посвящён разотождествлению с сансарным опытом ради заботы о других и обучению других разотождествлению.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Срединный путь - между отрицанием и утверждением. Логически, пройти между двумя крайностями можно только допуская индивидуальный опыт-знание. Полное отсутствие знания-опыта однозначно исключает "я" - и получается крайность "нет я". А должен быть именно срединный вариант.


Глупо отрицать очевидное. ) Например имеющуюся в потоке психики жажду (танха), являющуюся причиной дуккха, или появляющееся там же знание или мудрость (пання), из-за которых прекращается дуккха. 
Но с точки зрения буддизма также глупо заниматься "осебячиванием" этих феноменов. _"Саббэ дхамма анатта"_. Поэтому Срединный путь заключается не частичном признании своей самости или частичном её отрицании, а в том, чтобы учиться видеть всё объективно как оно есть, без умственных отражений, т.е. развивать ту самую неконцептуальную мудрость (пання), которая может изничтожить пороки ума и привести к самоосвобождению (ниббане).

----------


## Германн

> Крайность "я" - считать, что душа есть. Крайность "не я" - считать, что ничего нет. Срединность, это допускать нама-рупу, как реально существующий, но изменяемый ежесекундно поток. А про опыт и знание - это уже авторская доработка.


В нама-рупе в любой интерпретации, в том числе дуалистической, есть опыт-знание. Что это значит? Знание-опыт - не синоним "я".

----------


## Германн

> _"Саббэ дхамма анатта"_. Поэтому Срединный путь заключается не частичном признании своей самости или частичном её отрицании, а в том, чтобы учиться видеть всё объективно как оно есть, без умственных отражений, т.е. развивать ту самую неконцептуальную мудрость (пання), которая может изничтожить пороки ума и привести к самоосвобождению (ниббане).


У Архата есть знание-опыт, но нет представления "у меня есть я". 
Это пример того, что знание-опыт - вовсе не синоним "я".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У Архата есть знание-опыт, но нет представления "у меня есть я". 
> Это пример того, что знание-опыт - вовсе не синоним "я".


Безусловно. А ранее Вы писали, что знание и "знающий" - синонимы. )) Следовательно, прекращение опыта в ниродхе - это не уччхедавада, ибо всё что прекращается - это те самые безличные дхаммы, составляющие опыта, а ни некий "знающий", "Я" или Татхагата. )

----------


## Zom

> Митяй и Топпер меня опередили. Я как раз собирался написать, что высказывание " у меня нет Я" логически довольно бессмысленно, поскольку постулирует одновременно и "у меня", и "нет Я". Тот, кто так думает, видимо, действительно не прав.


На самом деле в этой сутте (Саббасаве МН 2) всё ещё более комплексно (тот перевод недостаточно точен, на который ссылаются). В оригинале там стоит вообще аж вот как: "У *меня* нет "*я*" для *себя*" или "У *меня* есть "*я*" для *себя*" .)

Судя по всему, из этих трёх "Я" одно является условным (относительная истина) и два - абсолютным (абсолютная истина). 
Поэтому противоречия и ошибочность здесь проявлена именно в противопоставлении двух абсолютных "я". С условным всё окей, поэтому если было бы тут тока два вида "я", То фраза "У [условного] меня нет [абсолютного] я" была бы валидной с тз. правильных воззрений. Но она перестаёт быть валидной, когда превращается во фразу "У [условного] меня нет [абсолютного] я для [абсолютного] я", ибо в этом случае как раз идёт та самая путаница, о которой говорил Будда в случае со странником Ваччхой.

----------


## Германн

> Безусловно. А ранее Вы писали, что знание и "знающий" - синонимы. )) Следовательно, прекращение опыта в ниродхе - это не уччхедавада, ибо всё что прекращается - это те самые безличные дхаммы, составляющие опыта, а ни некий "знающий", "Я" или Татхагата. )


Точнее, знающий неописуем, проявляется только как знание (дхармы), не стоя за ними, не существуя отдельно от дхарм, и не будучи изолированной комбинацией дхарм. 

У компьютера нет представления о "я": считаете ли Вы компьютер, безлично обрабатывающий информацию, Архатом? Почему нет?

----------


## Ондрий

> Или в рамках индуизма или эзотеризма. Где Будда - махатма или аватар. Проблема только в том, что эти воззрения противоречат более ранним.


не противоречит, а именно раскрывает. 
эзотерика ввобще тут не причем - я не включал его в список, не нужно опять приписывать лишнее на ровном месте для последующего опровержения.
но очередной виток - чья дхарма кошернее мы не будем развивать )

----------


## Германн

> Но она перестаёт быть валидной, когда превращается во фразу "У [условного] меня нет [абсолютного] я для [абсолютного] я", ибо в этом случае как раз идёт та самая путаница, о которой говорил Будда в случае со странником Ваччхой.


У компьютера нет представления о "я": считаете ли Вы компьютер, безлично обрабатывающий информацию, Архатом? Почему нет?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Точнее, знающий неописуем, и проявляется только как знание (дхармы), не стоя за ними, не существуя отдельно от дхарм, и не будучи жёстко фиксированным, неподвижным.


Т.е. Вы также как и Анурадха полагаете, что Татхагата это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания, и потому он не может быть описан. Надо ли повторять, что Будда не поддерживал такие идеи?




> У компьютера нет представления о "я": считаете ли Вы компьютер, безлично обрабатывающий информацию, Архатом? Почему нет?


Чтобы этот пример имел хоть какое-то отношение к нашему разговору, нужно считать компьютер живым существом, т.е. помимо рупа-дхамм признать наличие у него намы. Вы считаете компьютер живым существом?  )

----------


## Германн

Точнее, знающий неописуем, и проявляется только как знание (дхармы), не стоя за ними, не существуя отдельно от дхарм, и не будучи жёстко фиксированным, неподвижным.




> Т.е. Вы также как и Анурадха полагаете, что Татхагата это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания, и потому он не может быть описан. Надо ли повторять, что Будда не поддерживал такие идеи?


Не понимаю, откуда берётся такая идея. 

Там ясно написано: "проявляется только как знание (дхармы), не стоя за ними, не существуя отдельно от дхарм". Если речь о жизни Архата, у него есть 5 скандх. Если речь о смерти Архата: "знающий неописуем", и не сводится к опыту Ниббаны (хотя бы потому, что при жизни Архат тоже Архат, несмотря на 5 скандх).

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы этот пример имел хоть какое-то отношение к нашему разговору, нужно считать компьютер живым существом, т.е. помимо рупа-дхамм признать наличие у него намы. Вы считаете компьютер живым существом?  )


Не считаю, потому что у комьютера нет опыта: есть информация, но нет свободы понимания информации. А Вы почему не считаете компьютер живым существом, обладающим нама? Информация есть, и всё причинно обусловленно.

----------

Ондрий (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В нама-рупе в любой интерпретации, в том числе дуалистической, есть опыт-знание. Что это значит? Знание-опыт - не синоним "я".


Мне кажется, что про знание-опыт - это ваша концепция.

----------


## Топпер

> не противоречит, а именно раскрывает. 
> эзотерика ввобще тут не причем - я не включал его в список, не нужно опять приписывать лишнее на ровном месте для последующего опровержения.
> но очередной виток - чья дхарма кошернее мы не будем развивать )


Раскрывает с т.з. определённых учителей. Сам факт того, что не для всех это раскрытие кажется правильным, говорит о том, что подобное раскрытие - всего лишь одна из гипотез.

----------


## Ондрий

> Раскрывает с т.з. определённых учителей.


Каких именно? Ваджрадхары, Самантабхарды? 



> Сам факт того, что не для всех это раскрытие кажется правильным, говорит о том, что подобное раскрытие - всего лишь одна из гипотез.


Это не приемлемый критерий. Буддизм с т.з. тиртихов тоже не кажется правильным.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не считаю, потому что у комьютера нет опыта: есть информация, но нет свободы понимания информации.


Ну скажите уж прямо - у компьютера нет "души", нет у него Атмана. )) К чему все эти словесные манипуялции с самосущим "опытом", "знанием", и т.п.?




> А Вы почему не считаете компьютер живым существом, обладающим нама?


Ну очевидно же. ) Потому что компьютер - это совокупность только рупа-дхамм. А живое существо - это взаимозависимость нама-рупа.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Каких именно? Ваджрадхары, Самантабхарды?


Например тибетских или чаньских. Думаю, что вы не станете утверждать, что для Чань воззрения махамудры обязательно покажутся правильными.



> Это не приемлемый критерий. Буддизм с т.з. тиртихов тоже не кажется правильным.


Тиртхики не буддисты. Не ведут своих учений от Будды Готамы. Их мнение нам зачем?

----------


## Германн

Анурадха-сутта
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

«Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Очень хорошо, Анурадха». 
__
1. Татхагата существует после смерти. Существование-становление, бхава, это мир конструктов: после смерти у Татхагаты нет конструктов, нет 5 скандх.
2. Татхагата не существует после смерти. Голое отрицание 5 скандх, конструктов, не описывает ситуацию после смерти Татхагаты: есть неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана.
3. И существует и не существует. Неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана не сочетается с конструируемыми дхаммами одновременно.
4. Ни существует, ни не существует. Татхагата не сводится к дхамме Ниббана, которая ни конструкт, ни голое небытие конструктов. (В Махаяне, Дхармакая тоже не сводится к дхармам: все дхармы пусты.)
5. Кроме вышеперечисленного. Татхагату человек не в силах описать, и даже Будда не находит подходящих слов: шравакам нужно думать о Пути преодоления страданий, а не об исчерпывающем описании Плода.

----------


## Вантус

> Исхожу из представления о том, чем буддийские дхармы отличаются от таттв санкхьи.


И чем оно обосновано, это представление? В Калачакре используют таттвы санкхьи вместо буддийских дхарм даже, и ничего.



> Интересно, каким образом? Для меня Ниббана это опыт, знание, дхарма.


На какие авторитетные источники вы опираетесь в своем мнении? Переводом какого санскритского термина является ваше "опыт, знание"? "Дхарма" и "знание" - разные термины, означают разные вещи. Почему вы приравниваете их?



> Или в рамках индуизма или эзотеризма. Где Будда - махатма или аватар. Проблема только в том, что эти воззрения противоречат более ранним.


Ваджраянцам, хоть они по факту полностью аналогичны шайвам по своей ритуальной и йогической практике, а также имеют общих с ними гуру, традиционно нравится относить себя к буддистам.  Полагаю, что тхеравадины вовсе не обязаны считать их буддистами (т.е. наследующими ту же традицию, что и тхеравадины, если так определять "буддистов"), хотя могут и считать, это личное дело тхеравадинов. Но надо помнить, что если отбросить традиционную самоидентификацию как "буддистов", то обнаружится, что это учение с совершенно другим, более древним происхождением, включившее позже в себя и общие с тхеравадинами идеи.




> Например тибетских или чаньских. Думаю, что вы не станете утверждать, что для Чань воззрения махамудры обязательно покажутся правильными.


Никто не проверял. Но если логике не противоречит и из признаваемого чаньцами махаянского канона выводится (а туда и тантры входят, замечу, не так много, как в тибетском, но все же Сусиддхикара, Махайварочана и Ваджрашекхара сутры/тантры там есть), то будут, на мой взгляд, посчитаны правильными. Не видел дзэнской критики махамудроподобных конструкций Сингон (хотя, возможно, такая критика существует).



> Тиртхики не буддисты. Не ведут своих учений от Будды Готамы. Их мнение нам зачем?


Топпер, а меня лично вы к тиртхикам или к буддистам относите, если судить по точки зрения, каковую я высказываю на БФ? Любой ответ меня не обидит.

----------

Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 5. Кроме вышеперечисленного. Татхагату человек не в силах описать, и даже Будда не находит подходящих слов: шравакам нужно думать о Пути преодоления страданий, а не об исчерпывающем описании Плода.


Если даже Будда не находит подходящих слов для исчерпывающего описания Плода, то не только шравакам нужно прежде всего думать о Пути, а всем здравомыслящим буддистам. )

----------

Германн (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ну очевидно же. ) Потому что компьютер - это совокупность только рупа-дхамм. А живое существо - это взаимозависимость нама-рупа.


Не очевидно. В компьютере полным-полно имён, нама, он обрабатывает информацию. Чем это не живое существо, чем не Архат - если идеи о "я" совершенно нет?

----------


## Топпер

> __
> 1. Татхагата существует после смерти. Существование-становление, бхава, это мир конструктов: после смерти у Татхагаты нет конструктов, нет 5 скандх.





> 2. Татхагата не существует после смерти. Голое отрицание 5 скандх, конструктов, не описывает ситуацию после смерти Татхагаты: есть неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана.


Здесь не из-за Ниббаны. Здесь из-за того, что при жизни Татхагата не есть пять ккхандх. соответственно он не может лишится существования то, что и так не существует.



> 3. И существует и не существует. Неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана не сочетается с конструируемыми дхаммами одновременно.


Сочетается. Причём у любого живого существа. Только благодаря тому, что она есть, существа и могут её "достичь"



> 5. Кроме вышеперечисленного. Татхагату человек не в силах описать, и даже Будда не находит подходящих слов: шравакам нужно думать о Пути преодоления страданий, а не об исчерпывающем описании Плода.


Это потому, что ни одна статическая комбинация дхамм не есть Татхагата.

----------


## Топпер

> Ваджраянцам, хоть они по факту полностью аналогичны шайвам по своей ритуальной и йогической практике, а также имеют общих с ними гуру, традиционно нравится относить себя к буддистам.  Полагаю, что тхеравадины вовсе не обязаны считать их буддистами (т.е. наследующими ту же традицию, что и тхеравадины, если так определять "буддистов"), хотя могут и считать, это личное дело тхеравадинов. Но надо помнить, что если отбросить традиционную самоидентификацию как "буддистов", то обнаружится, что это учение с совершенно другим, более древним происхождением, включившее позже в себя и общие с тхеравадинами идеи.


Меня бы такой вариант более чем удовлетворил.



> Топпер, а меня лично вы к тиртхикам или к буддистам относите, если судить по точки зрения, каковую я высказываю на БФ? Любой ответ меня не обидит.


К здравомыслящим людям, не боящемся ломать стереотипы.

----------

Alex (17.10.2012), Won Soeng (18.10.2012), Zom (17.10.2012), Вантус (17.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не очивидно. В компьютере полным-полно имён, нама, он обрабатывает информацию. Чем это не живое существо, чем не Архат - если идеи о "я" совершенно нет?


Я ж говорю, вместо того, чтобы проповедовать тут "буддизм от Германна", утверждая некий самосущий "опыт", "знание" и протаскивать в Учение Будды идею "я", лучше основы буддизма повторите! )) Например что относится к классу нама феноменов.

----------


## Германн

> Это потому, что ни одна статическая комбинация дхамм не есть Татхагата.


Здесь с Вами соглашусь, бханте. 
Это более внятное объяснение, чем у меня.

----------

Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> На самом деле в этой сутте (Саббасаве МН 2) всё ещё более комплексно (тот перевод недостаточно точен, на который ссылаются). В оригинале там стоит вообще аж вот как: "У *меня* нет "*я*" для *себя*" или "У *меня* есть "*я*" для *себя*" .)
> 
> Судя по всему, из этих трёх "Я" одно является условным (относительная истина) и два - абсолютным (абсолютная истина). 
> Поэтому противоречия и ошибочность здесь проявлена именно в противопоставлении двух абсолютных "я". С условным всё окей, поэтому если было бы тут тока два вида "я", То фраза "У [условного] меня нет [абсолютного] я" была бы валидной с тз. правильных воззрений. Но она перестаёт быть валидной, когда превращается во фразу "У [условного] меня нет [абсолютного] я для [абсолютного] я", ибо в этом случае как раз идёт та самая путаница, о которой говорил Будда в случае со странником Ваччхой.


Смотрим в оригинал:

atthi *me* attā’ti / a’atthi *me* attā’ti - букв. "существует *моя* атта" / "не существует *моей* атты" 

Или - “существует *мое* я” / “не существует *моего* я”

Т.е. клитику "*me*" вполне можно и так перевести (хотя и вариант "для меня" также возможен). Такая же, кстати клитика "*me*" стоит и в известной формуле "отождествления/разотождествления":

'etaṃ mama, esohamasmi, eso *me* attā' / 'netaṃ mama, nesohamasmi, na *m*’eso attā'
"Это мое , я являюсь этим, это *мое* «я»". / "Это не мое, я не являюсь этим, это не *мое* «я»".




> Германн, разве вы не видите, что фраза "у меня", сказанная в абсолютном смысле, уже утверждает Я?





> У какого "меня" нет "я"?





> Я как раз собирался написать, что высказывание " у меня нет Я" логически довольно бессмысленно, поскольку постулирует одновременно и "у меня", и "нет Я". Тот, кто так думает, видимо, действительно не прав.


Никто же не говорит, что в словах формулы разотождествления "na *m*’eso attā’ (это не *мое* я)" скрыто утверждается, что есть некое «я», типа: "A *чьего* "я" нет?"... 

Суть не в том, есть ли там клитика "*me*", т.е. употребляется ли вместе со словом атта в предложении слова "моя" или "для меня", а в том, что первые предложения, в отличии от "формулы разотождествления" составлены в форме диттхи, это диттхи по сути. В подобно составленных предложениях-взглядах может и не быть таких слов как "моя" или "для меня" (как в Ананда сутте, на пример "atthattāti/natthattāti"), но все равно это будут диттхи, все равно это будет "неосновательно обращенным вниманием", т.е. не будет соответствовать "методически правильному стилю мышления" (yoniso manasikāra).

----------

Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я ж говорю, вместо того, чтобы проповедовать тут "буддизм от Германна", утверждая некий самосущий "опыт", "знание" и протаскивать в Учение Будды идею "я", лучше основы буддизма повторите! )) Например что относится к классу нама феноменов.


Да-да. В компьютере нет ни единой намы. Вообще (если не вспоминать Циолковского). Ибо нама - это _психические_ феномены, они присущи психике _живых существ_. Например, есть нама, называемая vedanā. В компьютере ее явно нет, в нем - только рупа. Нама появляется в потоке живого существа, взаимодействующего с компьютером.

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Сергей Ч (17.10.2012), Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Например тибетских или чаньских.


Причем тут ламы? Они не авторы этих учений. В огороде бузина выросла.



> Думаю, что вы не станете утверждать, что для Чань воззрения махамудры обязательно покажутся правильными.


Так же как и для некоторых Сарма неприемлемы некоторые положения Нингма, так же как для йогачаринов неприемлемы положения прасангиков и наоборот, так же сильно разнится традиция Буддхапалиты и Бхававивеки, так же как последователи Цонкапы и Горампы взаимно считают друг друга заблуждающимися. 

И что? Для вас плюрализм и состязательность в диспутах буддийских школ - новость?



> Тиртхики не буддисты. Не ведут своих учений от Будды Готамы. Их мнение нам зачем?


А вы свой тезис перечитайте, там нет таких оговорок. Тем не менее, что бы вы это не обошли - см. выше относительно отношений школ друг другу.

----------


## Германн

> Здесь не из-за Ниббаны. Здесь из-за того, что при жизни Татхагата не есть пять ккхандх. соответственно он не может лишится существования то, что и так не существует.


Значит, Татхагата при жизни не существует. Тогда Татхагата будет по-прежнему не существовать и после распада скандх - что отрицается.




> Сочетается. Причём у любого живого существа. Только благодаря тому, что она есть, существа и могут её "достичь"


Значит, Ниббана стоит за скандхами, существуя со своей стороны, объективно, независимо от опыта - как субстанция. Если все дхаммы анатта, как такое может быть?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да-да. В компьютере нет ни единой намы. Вообще (если не вспоминать Циолковского). Ибо нама - это _психические_ феномены, они присущи психике _живых существ_. Например, есть нама, называемая vedanā. В компьютере ее явно нет, в нем - только рупа. Нама появляется в потоке живого существа, взаимодействующего с компьютером.


Вот что по этому поводу говорит Махаси Саядо:

"В Абхидхамме  элементы психики и материи классифицируются как “состояния с объектом” (сараммана-дхамма) и “состояния без объекта” (анараммана-дхамма) соответственно. Элемент психики обладает объектом, удерживает объект, знает объект, тогда как элемент материи не обладает объектом, не удерживает объекта, не знает объекта. Таким образом ясно, что в “Абхидхамме” прямо сказано, что материя не обладает способностью знать объект. Йогин тоже аналогичным образом воспринимает, что “материя не обладает способностью знания”.
В таком случае что же тогда знает объекты? Это психика, которая возникает на основе материи. На языке пали она называется “нама”, потому что она склоняется (“намати”) к объекту. Психику еще называют мыслью или сознанием. Психика возникает на основе материи: на основе глаза возникает сознание глаза (процесс видения); на основе уха, возникает сознание уха (процесс слышания); на основе носа, возникает сознание носа (процесс обоняния); на основе языка, возникает сознание языка (процесс различения вкуса); на основе тела, сознание тела (процесс осязания).  Кроме того, на основе интеллекта (манас) возникает сознание интеллекта, - мысли, идеи, воображение, и т. д. Все это элементы психики. "

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вот что по этому поводу говорит Махаси Саядо...


Примерно также это разъяснял Васубандху в своем труде, относящемся к вайбхашике, Абхидхармакоше, общепризнанном тибетском учебнике, лежащем в основе учебных программ все четырех тибетских школ (вообще, Васубандху имел очень близкое к современным тхеравадинам понимание многих предметов, различия же имеют технический характер). Там у него было два вида рупы - присвоенная (скажем, рупа-дхармы руки, ноги и т.п.) и неприсвоенная (например, шум ветра). Неприсвоенной намы не бывает.

----------

Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я ж говорю, вместо того, чтобы проповедовать тут "буддизм от Германна", утверждая некий самосущий "опыт", "знание" и протаскивать в Учение Будды идею "я", лучше основы буддизма повторите! )) Например что относится к классу нама феноменов.


Вы не ответили на вопрос. 

Опыт, знание - всего лишь перевод слова "дхарма". Буддийские дхармы от элементов, от субстанций отличает их знаниевый характер. Что вне опыта, не функционирует, не существует: всё проявляется как дхармы. Поскольку дхарма часто понимается как элемент  (у Вас Ниббана, например, бессмертный элемент) - приходится писать знание-опыт. Иначе будут разговоры ни о чём.

Дхармата/дхармадхату - пустая дхармовость - не "я".

----------


## Германн

> Элемент психики обладает объектом, удерживает объект, знает объект, тогда как элемент материи не обладает объектом, не удерживает объекта, не знает объекта.


Одна машина узнаёт другую, есть взаимодействие программ. Чем не знание?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Примерно также это разъяснял Васубандху в своем труде, относящемся к вайбхашике, Абхидхармакоше, общепризнанном тибетском учебнике, лежащем в основе учебных программ все четырех тибетских школ (вообще, Васубандху имел очень близкое к современным тхеравадинам понимание многих предметов, различия же имеют технический характер). Там у него было два вида рупы - присвоенная (скажем, рупа-дхармы руки, ноги и т.п.) и неприсвоенная (например, шум ветра). Неприсвоенной намы не бывает.


Так примерно об этом же говорит и Будда, разъясняя рупа-кхандху. "Что же такое "Группа материальности"?  Это четыре первичных элемента (махабхуты), и происходящая из них материальность." Например вот что сказано об "Элементе земли":

"И что такое элемент земли? Элемент земли может быть либо внутренним, либо внешним. И что такое внутренний элемент земли? Это всё твёрдое и прочное, поддерживаемое [жаждой], что находится внутри себя: волосы на голове, волосы на теле, ногти, зубы, кожа, плоть, сухожилия, кости, костный мозг, почки, сердце, печень, диафрагма, селезёнка, лёгкие, толстые кишки, тонкие кишки, содержимое желудка, фекалии и всё иное, что находится внутри, твёрдое, прочное, поддерживаемое. Это называется внутренним элементом земли. 
И внутренний и внешний элементы земли - это просто лишь элемент земли. И его следует рассматривать правильной мудростью таким, какой он есть на самом деле: «Это не моё, это не я, это не моя душа». Когда кто-либо рассматривает его таким образом правильной мудростью, то он теряет очарованность элементом земли и делает ум беспристрастным по отношению к элементу земли."

----------


## Германн

Поправлюсь. 
3. И существует, и не существует. Существование-становление, бхава - это мир конструктов, 5 скандх. Абхава - голое отрицание конструктов. Их сочетание логически невозможно.

----------


## Zom

> Неприсвоенной намы не бывает.


Сознание других существ, собстна.

----------

Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Одна машина узнаёт другую, есть взаимодействие программ. Чем не знание?


Германн, если будете продолжать в том же духе, не обижайтесь, если я начну игнорить Ваши сообщения.

----------


## AlexТ

> Митяй и Топпер меня опередили. Я как раз собирался написать, что высказывание " у меня нет Я" логически довольно бессмысленно, поскольку постулирует одновременно и "у меня", и "нет Я". Тот, кто так думает, видимо, действительно не прав.


Хорошая мысль. Единственное что я думаю можно сказать это:
"У меня нету Я" = у эмпирического человека (_как эмпирическая атта_) , нету вечного метафизичного Атмана.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, если будете продолжать в том же духе, не обижайтесь, если я начну игнорить Ваши сообщения.


Если нечего сказать - позиция небезупречна, есть какие-то ошибки. Помню, что Вы не стали отвечать на вопрос: чем сейчас состояние Будды Шакьямуни отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины. А ведь вопрос был не пустой, он показывал несуществование Татхагаты после смерти, в Вашей интерпретации. Так и здесь. Если всё есть безличный поток дхарм, то компьютер - Архат. Он безличен, он в потоке дхарм, и обрабатывает информацию, удерживает объекты. Никакой "знаниевости", которая Вам кажется атманом, никакой идеи "я". Архат, да и только.

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, у Васубандху Нирвана описывается как прекращение возникновения (которое бывает 2-х видов) каких-либо загрязненных дхарм (т.е. всех, кроме "акаши" и "двух прекращений"). Вайбхашиковская акаша относится к несоставным дхармам и определяется как отсутствие противодействия. Т.е. нечто, за что нельзя зацепиться ни одним из органов чувств, ибо для возникновения любого чувственного сознания необходимо взаимодействие рупы органа чувств и внешней рупы.

----------


## Германн

У Архата есть знание-опыт, но нет представления "у меня есть я". 
Это пример того, что знание-опыт не синоним "я". Знание-опыт конечной нирваны - не атман. Прямой опыт анупадисеса ниббаны, для Тхеравады - не ересь.

----------


## Вантус

> Сознание других существ, собстна.


Ну, она присвоена каким-нибудь другим существом, тогда как шум ветра - вообще никаким.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если нечего сказать - позиция небезупречна, есть какие-то ошибки.


Если Вы не способны понять то, что Вам было сказано это не означает, что собеседнику нечего сказать! ))




> Помню, что Вы не стали отвечать на вопрос: чем сейчас состояние Будды Шакьямуни отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины. А ведь вопрос был не пустой, он показывал несуществование Татхагаты после смерти, в Вашей интерпретации. Так и здесь.


 Я предложил Вам для начала определиться с тем, что Вы считатете Татхагатой. В итоге Вы признали, что считаете Татхагатой нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания,  что это нечто может проявляться как дхаммы, и что оно не поддаётся описанию. Т.е. Вы не смогли дать нормального ответа по поводу того, что называете Татхагатой. (И это неудивительно, потому что Будда говорит, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, уже в этой жизни).
И после этого, Вы говорите, что Ваш вопрос по поводу состояния Будды после париниббаны не пустой? ))

----------


## Германн

> Я предложил Вам для начала определиться с тем, что Вы считатете Татхагатой. В итоге Вы признали, что считаете Татхагатой нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания, что это нечто может проявляться как дхаммы, и что оно не поддаётся описанию.


«Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни...»

Контекст обсуждения отсутствия 5 скандх - ситуация саупадисеса-ниббаны, а не анупадисеса-ниббаны Татхагаты. Согласно воззрениям Тхеравады, в саупадисеса-ниббане у Татхагаты есть 5 скандх. Нельзя их отрицать.

Но есть и анупадисеса-ниббана, когда 5 скандх нет, а Татхагата при этом не исчезает. Есть Татхагата, но не конструктивным образом, не так, как в мире существования-становления. Каким-то неописуемым образом есть - иначе Татхагата после смерти вообще не существует.

Неописуемым может быть только то, что есть. 
Несуществующее описуемо, очень легко описуемо.

По определению, в анупадисеса-ниббане 5 скандх нет - по контексту, это не беседа с Анурадхой в прижизненной саупадисеса-ниббане. При этом, Татхагата есть ("есть" это не обязательно "существование-становление", конструируемые дхаммы) - иначе Татхагаты просто нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У Архата есть знание-опыт, но нет представления "у меня есть я". 
> Это пример того, что знание-опыт не синоним "я". Знание-опыт конечной нирваны - не атман. Прямой опыт анупадисеса ниббаны, для Тхеравады - не ересь.


Опыт Ниббаны - конечно же не ересь. А вот признание того, что Ниббана=опыт - противоречит тому, что Будда называл Ниббану - Истина (Сачча). Абсолютная истина - это то, что по определению не зависит от познающего её субъекта.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если нечего сказать - позиция небезупречна, есть какие-то ошибки.


Умный и красноречивый софист любую позицию раскритикует.

----------


## Германн

> Опыт Ниббаны - конечно же не ересь. А вот признание того, что Ниббана=опыт - противоречит тому, что Будда называл Ниббану - Истина (Сачча). Абсолютная истина - это то, что по определению не зависит от познающего её субъекта.


А вот и ошибаетесь. Истина всегда кем-либо познаётся, потому что это соответствие между реальностью и представлениями, или внутренняя связность представлений, или полезность представлений. Любой вариант теории истины подразумевает познание.
Реальность не истина, это только порядок вещей. Правильное познание реальности даёт истину.

Нет Татхагаты без знания Дхармы, порядка вещей. Если в конечной анупадисеса-ниббане знание Дхармы исчезает, это несуществование Татхагаты после смерти. Ересь.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вот и ошибаетесь. Истина всегда кем-либо познаётся, потому что это соответствие между реальностью и представлениями, или внутренняя связность представлений, или полезность представлений. Любой вариант теории истины подразумевает познание.
> Реальность не истина, это только порядок вещей. Правильное познание реальности даёт истину.


О чём и речь, познание - это не тоже самое, что и познаваемое. Познание необусловленной дхаммы ниббаны и даёт основание говорить о ней в т.ч. как о истине, "которую благородные познали на собственном опыте". ) В отличии от концепций дхаммы реальны. Читта, четасика и рупа – обусловленные дхаммы, имеющие причину своего существования (санкхата дхамма), ниббана – необусловленная, беспричинная дхамма (асанкхата дхамма).

Ересь как раз таки в приравнивании знания ниббаны, которое появляется благодаря практике пути, к самой ниббане. Это делает ниббану обусловленной. Но ниббана необусловлена, нерождена и вечна. Практика пути не порождает ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.

А разговоры про Татхагату - это вообще отвлечённые и пустые разговоры, всё равно что делёжка шкуры неубитого медведя! )  Не зря ведь Будда говорит: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_

----------

Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ересь как раз таки в приравнивании знания ниббаны, которое появляется благодаря практике пути, к самой ниббане. Это делает ниббану обусловленной. Но ниббана необусловлена, нерождена и вечна. Практика пути не порождает ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.


Не обязательно превращать Ниббану в объект ума, чтоб удовлетворить этим определениям. Дхармовость тоже ничем не создана, не рождена, безначальна: всегда были дхармы, и они будут всегда. Дхармовость как таковая всегда есть, но полностью познаётся однажды. Такое знание дхармовости и окажется неконструируемой дхаммой Ниббана: будет безначальность знаниевости, но не будет прежней конструктивности.

----------


## Топпер

> Причем тут ламы? Они не авторы этих учений. В огороде бузина выросла.


Я образно говорю. Ламы не обязательно тибетские. Возможно индийские  :Smilie: 



> Так же как и для некоторых Сарма неприемлемы некоторые положения Нингма, так же как для йогачаринов неприемлемы положения прасангиков и наоборот, так же сильно разнится традиция Буддхапалиты и Бхававивеки, так же как последователи Цонкапы и Горампы взаимно считают друг друга заблуждающимися. 
> 
> И что? Для вас плюрализм и состязательность в диспутах буддийских школ - новость?


Не новость конечно. Именно поэтому все поздние "объяснения" для меня не более, чем частные богословские мнения по которым даже внутри тибетского буддизма договориться не могут.



> А вы свой тезис перечитайте, там нет таких оговорок. Тем не менее, что бы вы это не обошли - см. выше относительно отношений школ друг другу.


я это позже уточнил.

----------


## Топпер

> Значит, Татхагата при жизни не существует. Тогда Татхагата будет по-прежнему не существовать и после распада скандх - что отрицается.


Потому, что отрицать можно наличие чего-либо. А если это не существовало с самого начала, то как можно отрицать несуществование несуществующего? В таком отрицании нет смысла.



> Значит, Ниббана стоит за скандхами, существуя со своей стороны, объективно, независимо от опыта - как субстанция. Если все дхаммы анатта, как такое может быть?


Во-первых мне не совсем понятно, зачем вы в принципе приписываете Ниббане субстанциональность? Необусловленность причинами и условиями не обязательно должно подразумевать субстанциональность.
Во-вторых анатта - это отсутствие атты. Т.е. души. С субстанциональностью это напрямую, опять же, не связано.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот и ошибаетесь. *Истина всегда кем-либо познаётся*, потому что это соответствие между реальностью и представлениями, или внутренняя связность представлений, или полезность представлений. Любой вариант теории истины подразумевает познание.
> Реальность не истина, это только порядок вещей. Правильное познание реальности даёт истину.
> 
> Нет Татхагаты без знания Дхармы, порядка вещей. Если в конечной анупадисеса-ниббане знание Дхармы исчезает, это несуществование Татхагаты после смерти. Ересь.


Вот это и называют цеплянием за "я". Сама истина и есть неразделенное знание+знающий+объект знания. Нет никакого отдельного знающего от знания и объекта знания. Нет никакого знания, отделенного от знающего и объекта знания. Каждая дхамма - и есть объект знания, знающий и знание. Поэтому и говорится о совокупностях существа. Рассматривается поток феноменов, но не рассматривается что-то вне этого потока, с этим потоком оперирующее. 

Есть чувствование, но нет чувствующего, помимо самих чувств. Есть восприятие, но нет воспринимающего. Есть действия, но нет действующего. Есть сознание, но нет сознающего. Есть невежество, но нет невежественного. Это и есть принцип анатта. Нигде, ни в каких рассуждениях не может быть использовано обозначение кого-то или чего-то помимо указания на совокупности. Как только подобное возникает - это есть цепляние за "я".

Реальность - это рупа. Представления - это нама. Внутренняя связанность представлений - это самджня. Полезность представлений - это ведана. Познание это уделение внимания (возникновение определенных дхамм в потоке, по причине возникновения определенного намерения). Есть познание, как намерение, есть плод познания, как самджня, но нет познающего, помимо этого намерения и этого восприятия.

Что такое "Знание Дхармы"? Это определенные дхармы, которые возникают в потоке. Возникновение в потоке - значит уделение внимания.

Дхарма - это четыре благородные истины. Видеть дхарму, значит видеть аспекты неудовлетворенности любой дхармы санскара совокупности, видеть непостоянство любой дхармы санскара совокупности и видеть безличность любой дхармы. 

Видеть возникновение и прекращение - это мудрость. Видеть полное прекращение и невозникновение - это покой, Нирвана. Видеть окончательность Нирваны - это абсолютная истина. 

В нирване прекращаются всё чувственное восприятие. Не возникают никакие дхармы. Но нирвана - это не обусловленная дхарма, которая может быть отнесена к совокупности виджняна. Нет отдельной дхармы "осознавание нирваны". Сама нирвана и есть дхарма осознавания только одного фактора ума: прекращения чувственного восприятия, отсутствия чувственного восприятия. В нирване нет никакого другого знания, помимо этого знания: "чувственное восприятие прекращено".

----------


## Германн

> Потому, что отрицать можно наличие чего-либо. А если это не существовало с самого начала, то как можно отрицать несуществование несуществующего? В таком отрицании нет смысла.


Но Татхагата именно этим и занимался, если Татхагаты нет и при жизни. Отрицал несуществование (после смерти) несуществующего [Татхагаты]. То, что не существует при наличии скандх, продолжает несуществовать и после их распада. Последнее -  отрицается.




> Во-первых мне не совсем понятно, зачем вы в принципе приписываете Ниббане субстанциональность? Необусловленность причинами и условиями не обязательно должно подразумевать субстанциональность.


Субстанция - это то, что существует объективно, со своей стороны, независимо от знания или незнания о субстанции, отдельно от опыта или его отсутствия. Ниббана обладает этим качеством: она существует (в Вашей версии) независимо от опыта, стоит за скандхами, и остаётся неизменной тогда, когда всякое знание Ниббаны прекращается. 
Необусловленность причинами и условиями не обязательно субстанционально: дхармы это порядок вещей, безначальная данность, а дхармовость несубстанциональна (вне опыта её нет: любая дхарма вид опыта-знания). Знание-опыт дхармовости как таковой - дхарма Ниббана. В ней есть безначальность дхармовости (знаниевости), и есть момент узнавания дхармовости, происходящий однажды. При этом, в систему не вводится дхармин, носитель дхарм, существующий отдельно от дхарм (за скандхами ничего не стоит).




> Во-вторых анатта - это отсутствие атты. Т.е. души. С субстанциональностью это напрямую, опять же, не связано.


Мне непонятно, на чём основана эта онтология. Где говорится об анатта, говорится о разотождествлении. Есть разница между практикой разотождествления, [это] "не я" - и онтологией "нет [никакого] я". Неверное понятие души очень широкое, и обязательно включает в себя знание. Тотальное отрицание души отрицает и знание: в частности, знание Дхармы - поскольку знание входит в объём определения души. А знание Дхармы отрицать никак нельзя.

----------


## Топпер

> Но Татхагата именно этим и занимался, если Татхагаты нет и при жизни. Отрицал несуществование (после смерти) несуществующего [Татхагаты]. То, что не существует при наличии скандх, продолжает несуществовать и после их распада. Последнее -  отрицается.


Оно не может "продолжать несуществовать". Сама постановка вопроса "продолжение чего-либо" может быть применено к тому, что существует.



> Субстанция - это то, что существует объективно, со своей стороны, независимо от знания или незнания о субстанции, отдельно от опыта или его отсутствия. Ниббана обладает этим качеством: она существует (в Вашей версии) независимо от опыта, стоит за скандхами, и остаётся неизменной тогда, когда всякое знание Ниббаны прекращается.


Нет. Это не обязательно субстанция. Субстанция - это, прежде всего некая вещественность, независимая от внешних причин и условий. Ключевое слово "вещественность" Ниббана такового не подразумевает.
Можно сказать, что субстанциональностью обладает *вещь* в себе. Ниббана подобно этой вещи в себе "существует" вне причин и условий. Но вещественности (т.е. есубстанциональности) автоматически это не подразумевает.



> Необусловленность причинами и условиями не обязательно субстанционально:


О чём я и говорю.



> дхармы это порядок вещей, безначальная данность, а дхармовость несубстанциональна (вне опыта её нет: любая дхарма вид опыта-знания).


Здесь я с вами не соглашусь. Во-первых дхамма не обладает рядом качеств. т.е. у дхаммы, например не может быть одновременно цвета и вкуса. Именно в этом отличие буддийской т.з. от брахманистской. Т.е. дхармин, обладающий двумя этими признаками одновременно - отрицается. Но это автоматически не означает, что у дхамм вообще нет никакой субстанциональности. Мы не можем сказать здесь ни "да" ни "нет". Возможно, что носитель есть, просто он обладает только одним признаком.

Во-вторых, и в случае нашей дискуссии это более важно, дхаммы есть и вне опыта. Как я уже говорил выше, например,  апо-дхату, как одна из четырёх махабхут не может быть постигнута в опыте. То же относится и к акаса-дхату, если мне память не изменяет.



> Мне непонятно, на чём основана эта онтология.


Выше я насчёт дхармина написал.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне непонятно, на чём основана эта онтология. Где говорится об анатта, говорится о разотождествлении. Есть разница между практикой разотождествления, [это] "не я" - и онтологией "нет [никакого] я". Неверное понятие души очень широкое, и обязательно включает в себя знание. Тотальное отрицание души отрицает и знание: в частности, знание Дхармы - поскольку знание входит в объём определения души. А знание Дхармы отрицать никак нельзя.


Просто Вы не совсем правильно толкуете то, что называется "растождествлением". Будда говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. Например когда ученик Благородных видит форму такой, какая она есть на самом деле, правильной мудростью: _«Это не моё, я не таков, это не моё «я»_, то взамен этого вовсе не утверждается, что "Я" другой" или что _"моё "Я" иное"_. ))

Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной". Это отсутствие отождествления с пятью кхандхами, не утверждающее взамен что-то иное. Всё что нужно постичь в ходе этой практики - это то, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна. "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности или "я".

"Чувство безлично… восприятие безлично… формации безличны… сознание безлично. Если бы, монахи, сознание было бы «я», то сознание не приводило бы к недугу, и была бы возможность повелевать сознанием: «Пусть моё сознание будет таким. Пусть оно не будет таким». Но поскольку сознание безлично, сознание приводит к недугу, и нет возможности повелевать сознанием: «Пусть моё сознание будет таким. Пусть оно не будет таким». 
(СН 22.59)

----------

Zom (18.10.2012), Богдан Б (18.10.2012), Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

Ещё в суттах Будда сравнивает безличность тела-ума с камнями и палками, валяющимися всюду. Точно также как они безличны, так же тело-ум безличны. И то и то - фрагменты безличной природы. Усё.

----------

Bob (18.10.2012), Богдан Б (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (18.10.2012), Топпер- (18.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Пиррон

Все-таки это очень странный ход мысли. В адвайте тело, чувства, ум и пр. объявляются не-я, чтобы йогин мог отождествиться со своим подлинным, абсолютным я.Этот ход мысли понятен. Относительное и преходящее отрицается во имя абсолютного и вечного. Оно относительно по отношению к абсолютному.В буддизме же относительное является относительным, не относясь ни к чему абсолютному.А потому как-то непонятно, почему оно относительно и почему отрицается.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В адвайте тело, чувства, ум и пр. объявляются не-я, чтобы йогин мог отождествиться со своим подлинным, абсолютным я. Этот ход мысли понятен.


Да, и это похоже на совмещение буддийских методов с древними воззрениями, постулирующими Атман. ) Т.е. практика Анатта здесь используется не для того, чтобы самостоятельно увидеть всё как оно есть, а чтобы утвердиться в неком воззрении, которое изначально постулируется как истинное. И результатом такого подхода скорее всего будет не Ниббана, а перерождение например в мире «безграничного сознания» - винньяна-нанча-ятана. Единственным объектом ума существ этого мира является их собственное безграничное сознание. Вот Вам и недвойственность, ) отождествление йогина со своим подлинным, абсолютным я..)




> Относительное и преходящее отрицается во имя абсолютного и вечного. Оно относительно по отношению к абсолютному.В буддизме же относительное является относительным, не относясь ни к чему абсолютному. А потому как-то непонятно, почему оно относительно и почему отрицается.


Ну почему же? В буддизме есть два уровня истины: саммути-сачча – конвенциональная, относительная истина, и параматтха-сачча – абсолютная, "настоящая" истина. Например когда мы говорим "Я", "живое существо" или "личность" - всё это уровень относительной истины. Но с точки зрения параматтха-саччи отрицается их действительное существование, ибо в действительности есть лишь Взаимозависимое возникновение дхамм.

----------

Топпер- (19.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все-таки это очень странный ход мысли. В адвайте тело, чувства, ум и пр. объявляются не-я, чтобы йогин мог отождествиться со своим подлинным, абсолютным я.Этот ход мысли понятен. Относительное и преходящее отрицается во имя абсолютного и вечного. Оно относительно по отношению к абсолютному.В буддизме же относительное является относительным, не относясь ни к чему абсолютному.А потому как-то непонятно, почему оно относительно и почему отрицается.


В действительности нет ничего, что могло быть названо "собственным". Абсолютное не может быть указано в рамках относительного восприятия. 
Поэтому - нечему отождествляться и не с чем отождествлять. Цепляние за "я" необходимо отбросить целиком. 

В учебных целях может идти речь о "малом я", "большом я", "настоящем я". Но это лишь учебные слова, они указывают на заблуждения, которые следуют преодолеть, а не действительные объекты, которые должны быть обнаружены.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (18.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Но это лишь учебные слова, они указывают на заблуждения, которые следуют преодолеть, а не действительные объекты, которые должны быть обнаружены.


Шуньяте следует преодолеть или кому (чему)?  :Cool:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Шуньяте следует преодолеть или кому (чему)?


Если Вам задать вопрос: "Что есть шуньята?",Вы непременно укажете на ум.BTR,как мне видится, коснулся в своем посте одного из объектов алая-виджняны - манаса.

----------


## Aion

> Если Вам задать вопрос: "Что есть шуньята?",Вы непременно укажете на ум.


Нет, укажу на дурную бесконечность.  :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Нет, укажу на дурную бесконечность.


Что Вы говорите? :Smilie:  А откуда бесконечность возьмется?

----------


## Aion

> Что Вы говорите? А откуда бесконечность возьмется?


А почему она должна откуда-то браться?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Шуньяте следует преодолеть или кому (чему)?


Шуньята - это тоже учебное слово. Пустотность значит зависимость, бессамостность. Все дхармы пяти совокупностей пусты.

Нельзя что-то назвать "преодолевающим", но есть преодоление привязанности и цепляния.

----------


## Aion

> Шуньята - это тоже учебное слово. Пустотность значит зависимость, бессамостность. Все дхармы пяти совокупностей пусты.
> 
> Нельзя что-то назвать "преодолевающим", но есть преодоление привязанности и цепляния.


В таком случае есть - это тоже учебное слово.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> В таком случае есть - это тоже учебное слово.


Каждое слово может чему-то учить.

----------


## Aion

> Каждое слово может чему-то учить.


Должно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Должно.


Я прощаю этот долг всем словам.

----------


## Германн

Буду отвечать по частям, чтоб наша беседа не запуталась.

_Но Татхагата именно этим и занимался, если Татхагаты нет и при жизни. Отрицал несуществование (после смерти) несуществующего [Татхагаты]. То, что не существует при наличии скандх, продолжает несуществовать и после их распада. Последнее - отрицается._




> Оно не может "продолжать несуществовать". Сама постановка вопроса "продолжение чего-либо" может быть применено к тому, что существует.


(На всякий случай оговорюсь, что речь идёт о несуществовании в общем смысле - не в смысле существования-становления конструктов, бхава. В качестве синонима общего  несуществования использую слово наличие). 

То, что не наличествует, будет продолжать оставаться несуществующим - или появится в наличии. Если нет и не может быть Татхагаты, он будет продолжать не существовать. Это номинальное обозначение, пустое имя, оно по-прежнему не будет ни на что указывать: в своём значении останется несуществующим. Сын бесплодной женщины не наличествует, и будет продолжать оставаться несуществующим. Так же и с Татхагатой, не существующим при жизни.

Но несуществование Татхагаты после распада скандх отрицается.

----------


## Zom

> Но несуществование Татхагаты после распада скандх отрицается.


Кем отрицается? Вами если только )

----------


## Германн

_Субстанция - это то, что существует объективно, со своей стороны, независимо от знания или незнания о субстанции, отдельно от опыта или его отсутствия. Ниббана обладает этим качеством: она существует (в Вашей версии) независимо от опыта, стоит за скандхами, и остаётся неизменной тогда, когда всякое знание Ниббаны прекращается._ 




> Нет. Это не обязательно субстанция. Субстанция - это, прежде всего некая вещественность, независимая от внешних причин и условий. Ключевое слово "вещественность" Ниббана такового не подразумевает.
> Можно сказать, что субстанциональностью обладает *вещь* в себе. Ниббана подобно этой вещи в себе "существует" вне причин и условий. Но вещественности (т.е. есубстанциональности) автоматически это не подразумевает.


http://iph.ras.ru/elib/2864.html
"СУБСТАНЦИЯ (substantia – под-лежащее, лежащее в основе – латинский перевод греческого ὑπόστασις) – то, что существует самостоятельно, само по себе, в отличие от акциденций, или свойств, существующих в другом (а именно в субстанции) и через другое. Субстанция – нечто устойчивое и постоянное, в отличие от изменчивого и преходящего; сущность (греч. οὐσία), лежащая в основе явления; неделимое, единое, постигаемое умом, в отличие от множественности чувственно воспринимаемого."

----------


## Eugeny

> Кем отрицается? Вами если только )


Наверное он имел ввиду это:" Если сказать, что Будда существует после смерти, это будет неверно. Если сказать, что будда не существует после смерти, это будет неверно. Если сказать что после смерти Будда и существует (в одном смысле) и не существует (в другом смысле), это будет неверно. И если сказать что после смерти Будда ни существует, ни не существует, это тоже будет неверно Как ни говори, как ни описывай, к Будде всё это совершенно не применимо. " (C)

----------


## Германн

> Кем отрицается? Вами если только )


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515672

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515637

_Татхагата не существует после смерти. Голое отрицание 5 скандх, конструктов, не описывает ситуацию после смерти Татхагаты: есть неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана._ 




> Здесь не из-за Ниббаны. Здесь из-за того, что при жизни Татхагата не есть пять ккхандх. соответственно *он не может лишится существования то, что и так не существует*.


Существование Татхагаты при жизни, при наличии скандх, отрицается Сергеем и бханте Топпером, вступившим в дискуссию на его стороне. 
Не существуя при жизни, Татхагата будет продолжать не существовать после распада скандх. А это отрицается.

----------


## Германн

_дхармы это порядок вещей, безначальная данность, а дхармовость несубстанциональна (вне опыта её нет: любая дхарма вид опыта-знания)._




> Здесь я с вами не соглашусь. Во-первых дхамма не обладает рядом качеств. т.е. у дхаммы, например не может быть одновременно цвета и вкуса. Именно в этом отличие буддийской т.з. от брахманистской. Т.е. дхармин, обладающий двумя этими признаками одновременно - отрицается. Но это автоматически не означает, что у дхамм вообще нет никакой субстанциональности. Мы не можем сказать здесь ни "да" ни "нет". Возможно, что носитель есть, просто он обладает только одним признаком.


Согласен с аргументами, бессмертный элемент Ниббана не похож на дхармин как на Брахму. Если и есть носитель дхармы, это не единый элемент на все дхармы, а отдельный элемент для каждой дхармы. 
Но ведь тогда всё равно остаётся носитель, дхармин, способный к существованию вне всякого опыта, объективная основа опыта ниббаны - элемент Ниббана.

Если "все дхаммы анатта", а Ниббана дхамма, Ниббана не может быть атта, "Я" - которое "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена" (Саббасава сутта). Должна быть какая-то гибкость, открытость Ниббаны, а не неподвижное, изолированное существование, на которое ничто не влияет (есть ли опыт, нет ли опыта, Ниббана неизменна).




> Во-вторых, и в случае нашей дискуссии это более важно, дхаммы есть и вне опыта. Как я уже говорил выше, например,  апо-дхату, как одна из четырёх махабхут не может быть постигнута в опыте. То же относится и к акаса-дхату, если мне память не изменяет.


Если эти элементы вне опыта, они введены в систему путём спекулятивного, теоретического философствования. Когда формулируется представление, ни к чему непосредственно известному не отсылающее. Будда критиковал в Сутте о познании трёх Вед брахманов, рассуждавших о Брахме, никогда не видевших его лицом к лицу - и не входивших в линию преемственности от того, кто видел. Эту критику можно применить к самому Будде, если у него не было прямого опыта апо (либо прямого опыта акаши), о которых он учил. "Все дхаммы анатта" - как Будда мог это достоверно знать, не зная все дхаммы? Если же он знал дхамму апо (либо дхарму акаша), то дхарма знание и есть. И знания достаточно для того, чтобы говорить о дхарме. Всё, что мы можем сказать, относится к тому, что мы знаем. Вне знания ничто не существует (хотя бы номинально) из того, о чём кто-либо говорил - а остальное спорно. Дхармы не могут выделяться без опыта-знания. Вопрос лишь в том, какое это знание: прямое-достоверное или косвенное-рассудочное. Отличается ли Будда от брахманов из Сутты о познании трёх Вед, или не отличается.

----------


## Германн

_Мне непонятно, на чём основана эта онтология. 

(Где говорится об анатта, говорится о разотождествлении. Есть разница между практикой разотождествления, [это] "не я" - и онтологией "нет [никакого] я". Неверное понятие души очень широкое, и обязательно включает в себя знание. Тотальное отрицание души отрицает и знание: в частности, знание Дхармы - поскольку знание входит в объём определения души. А знание Дхармы отрицать никак нельзя.)_




> Выше я насчёт дхармина написал.


Проблема Ниббаны как специального дхармина опыта ниббаны в том, что такая Ниббана "неизменна, постоянна, вечна, не подвержена превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена", то есть атта. 

"Все дхаммы анатта". 

Должна быть какая-то гибкость, открытость Ниббаны, а не неподвижное, изолированное существование, на которое ничто не влияет (есть ли опыт, нет ли опыта, Ниббана неизменна).

----------


## Германн

Дхармовость как таковая безначальна, не является неподвижной, никем не создана, не сводится только к конструктам. Дхармы всегда были, есть и будут (или просто есть). 

Удана 8.3: «Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не   сконструированного - то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не   рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное - можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного». 

Распознавание дхаммовости, знание всех дхамм как анатта, пресекающее конструирование и дающее освобождение - неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана. Нет логической необходимости превращать Ниббану в дхармин-атта (тем более, что все дхаммы анатта) для того, чтоб удовлетворить условиям "не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное".

Только Ниббана как опыт-знание, без неизменной подкладки опыта ниббаны, соответствует принципу "все дхаммы анатта".

----------


## Германн

А можно так: 

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
"Ниббана. Особая категория. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной. Единственная необусловленная дхамма. Не может быть проанализирована."

Достаточно и того, чтоб знание Татхагаты не отрицалось после распада скандх. Есть основания для отказа от такого отрицания.

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

Герман, Вы просто-напросто цепляетесь за одну крайность - "Есть", отрицая другую крайность - "Нет" (которая, как Вам кажется, присуще всем тхеравадинам, отписавшимся в этой теме). Вы находитесь не на серединном пути, который проповедовал Будда. Будда говорил так - "это возникает из-за причин и условий, с прекращением причин и условий это прекращается". "Есть", "Нет" - это крайности, постарайтесь понять. Как только Вы поймете всю глубину такой позиции (а это ничто иное, как Истина), Вам станет очень легко и все мнения, домыслы, споры угаснут.

успехов

----------

Zom (19.10.2012), Богдан Б (19.10.2012), Леонид Ш (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (18.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Будда говорил так - "это возникает из-за причин и условий, с прекращением причин и условий это прекращается". "Есть", "Нет" - это крайности, постарайтесь понять.


Ниббана есть? Постарайтесь объяснить без "есть".

"Монахи, есть эта сфера (аятана), где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни воздуха, ни сферы бесконечности пространства, ни сферы бесконечности сознания, ни сферы ничто, ни сферы ни восприятия ни не-восприятия, ни этого мира, ни другого, ни солнца, ни луны".

Успехов.

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

Я же и говорю, Вы привязываетесь к "есть"  :Smilie:  постом выше Вы это и подтвердили в который раз.
Освобождение существует и Ниббана открыта тому, кто может постигнуть мудрость взаимозависимого происхождения.

----------


## Германн

> "Есть", "Нет" - это крайности, постарайтесь понять.





> Освобождение существует и Ниббана открыта тому, кто может постигнуть мудрость взаимозависимого происхождения.


"Есть" у Вас это крайность (хотя сам Будда использовал "есть") - а освобождение существует. Абсурд.

----------

Фил (19.10.2012)

----------


## Fuerth

> Точнее, знающий неописуем, и проявляется только как знание (дхармы), не стоя за ними, не существуя отдельно от дхарм, и не будучи жёстко фиксированным, неподвижным.


 Вы ещё добавьте, что подобное не может быть названо Атманом, чтобы споров было меньше. Вообще говоря, Вашу позицию про "знаниевость" как то, что не может быть описано по причине привязки возможностей описания к скандхам, но благодаря чему невозможно утверждать аннигиляцию Архата после полной Ниббаны - я уже слышал от вполне традиционных тхеравадинских аджанов, противопоставляющих свои взгляды другой группе аджанов (как например у Аджана Брама, взгляды которого относят к нигилистическим).

----------

Германн (19.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Для Тхеравады, чтоб не выходить за рамки школы, достаточно отказа от отрицания знания Татхагаты после распада скандх. Даже если это просто доктринальный отказ, философски не обоснованный. Дхармовость приводилась только как пример возможной альтернативы субстанции.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Распознавание дхаммовости, знание всех дхамм как анатта, пресекающее конструирование и дающее освобождение - неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана.


Эта функция уже забита за некоей _панней_. Облом.

----------

Zom (19.10.2012), Вантус (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Эта функция уже забита за некоей _панней_. Облом.


Ниббана не функционирует как дхарма при сохранении скандх, одновременно с ними, за дхармами - и поэтому не дублирует панню.

----------


## Германн

> слышал от вполне традиционных тхеравадинских аджанов, противопоставляющих свои взгляды другой группе аджанов (как например у Аджана Брама, взгляды которого относят к нигилистическим).


На мой взгляд, Аджан Брам отошёл от традиции Тхеравады. Возможно, так возникнет какая-то новая школа, и он подлинный Учитель Дхармы, но сейчас это нетрадиционный подход (в отличие от тайской лесной традиции, в которой отрицается отсутствие знания у Татхагаты после смерти).

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=893.0

----------


## Fuerth

> На мой взгляд, Аджан Брам отошёл от традиции Тхеравады. Возможно, так возникнет какая-то новая школа, и он подлинный Учитель Дхармы, но сейчас это нетрадиционный подход (в отличие от тайской лесной традиции, в которой отрицается отсутствие знания у Татхагаты после смерти).


 А он и "отлучен" от лесной традиции. Не за доктринальные расхождения, а из-за этой истории с самостийным постригом монахинь.

----------


## Zom

> (в отличие от тайской лесной традиции, в которой отрицается отсутствие знания у Татхагаты после смерти).


Может хватит уже ерунду-то писать?

----------

Вантус (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Может хватит уже ерунду-то писать?


Тайская лесная традиция:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12888

Прокомментирую рассуждение, который используется Вами, Сергеем и бханте Топпером для уклонения от несуществования Татхагаты после смерти:

"Небытие с вами может случиться, только если у вас есть некая сущность, которая всегда с вами. Увы (а может и не увы), такой сущности нет." http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post258053

У сына бесплодной женщины никогда не было сущности, которая была бы постоянно с ним. По Вашему, небытие не может с ним случиться. А сын бесплодной женщины именно что не существует, его вчистую нет.

----------


## Германн

Чем сейчас состояние Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Прокомментирую рассуждение, который используется Вами, Сергеем и бханте Топпером для уклонения от несуществования Татхагаты после смерти:


 "Есть дуккха, есть причины дуккха, есть прекращение дуккха и есть путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха." - Будда учит только этому. Вопросы, касающиеся Татхагаты -  "того" кто реализовал этот путь - метафизика, т.е. неправильное направление внимания, о чём и говорится во многих суттах. В Махаяне могут считать иначе. ) Только не надо эти свои "умопостроения" проецировать на незнакомую Вам традицию, последователем которой Вы не являетесь. Только и всего.)

----------

Zom (19.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чем сейчас состояние Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


 Реализуете Ниббану тогда и поймёте! )

----------


## Германн

> "Есть дуккха, есть причины дуккха, есть прекращение дуккха и есть путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха." - Будда учит только этому. Вопросы, касающиеся Татхагаты -  "того" кто реализовал этот путь - метафизика, т.е. неправильное направление внимания, о чём и говорится во многих суттах. В Махаяне могут считать иначе. ) Только не надо эти свои "умопостроения" проецировать на незнакомую Вам традицию, последователем которой Вы не являетесь. Только и всего.)


Ага, состояние Татхагаты после смерти не отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины, но называть это небытием мы не будем - скажем лучше, что никто и ничего не понимает, кроме нас. Верх убедительности и рациональности!  :Kiss:

----------


## Германн

> Реализуете Ниббану тогда и поймёте! )


"Уверуйте в Бога - тогда и поймёте, что в Библии нет никаких противоречий, что это Истина". Чем Ваш подход рациональней?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ага, состояние Татхагаты после смерти не отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины, но называть это небытием мы не будем - скажем лучше, что никто и ничего не понимает, кроме нас. Верх убедительности и рациональности!


Когда Будда говорит, что: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"_ - это действительно верх убедительности и рациональности. ) А Вы и дальше можете  измышлять это своё "состояние Татхагаты".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Уверуйте в Бога - тогда и поймёте, что в Библии нет никаких противоречий, что это Истина". Чем Ваш подход рациональней?


Разве я прелагал Вам уверовать в Ниббану? Ниббана - прекращаение дуккха - Третья Благородная Истина, вполне доступная для понимания в контексте всего Учения Будды. Но логически понять и объяснить словами, что это за состояние - невозможмно. Поэтому вместо пустопорожних разговоров про "состояние Татхагаты" я предложил Вам прежде всего реализовать Ниббану самому.

----------


## Fuerth

> Для Тхеравады, чтоб не выходить за рамки школы, достаточно отказа от отрицания знания Татхагаты после распада скандх. Даже если это просто доктринальный отказ, философски не обоснованный. Дхармовость приводилась только как пример возможной альтернативы субстанции.


Я пожалуй поясню, что имел ввиду.

Для демонстрации использую аналогию, взятую у условных(!) материалистов (как её понимает среднестатистический обыватель, поэтому заранее прошу прощения у Вантуса):
Человек считает собой "психический субьект" возникающий на основе определенного устройства материи (тела).
Смерть - поломка в этом сложном механизме материального тела, после которого тело больше не способно поддерживать собственную структуру/форму и распадается, что влечет за собой, понятно, полное исчезновение субьекта (который и так то был вторичным продуктом).
Материя тела после смерти никуда естественно не исчезает, но она, конечно же, никакая "не-Я", "не-мое" для исчезнувшего без следа психического субьекта. (Каковой была собственно и при жизни, что бы там субъект относительно неё не мечтал.
Это пример полной аннигиляции с точки зрения субъекта.)

Отличие этой картины от буддизма в частности в том, что психика и материя - независимые друг от друга вещи. И если после окончательной ниббаны с материей тела все происходит так же, как в материализме и для формы тела это по сути полная аннигиляция, то с психикой не всё так одназначно - способность знать, непривязанная ни к какому индивидуальному потоку никуда не исчезает из реальности. Нельзя сказать, что эта способность принадлежала/принадлежит существу, или что это его истинное Я или Атман, но именно благодаря тому, что это свойство в реальности есть, быть существом было вообще возможным.

----------

Германн (19.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А Вы и дальше можете  измышлять это своё "состояние Татхагаты".


Что измышлять, это анатта дхаммы. А у Вашего Татхагаты нет никакого состояния, как нет состояния у сына бесплодной женщины: он точно так же не существует. Кого же Вы постоянно цитируете (или что)? Откуда в мире знание о Дхамме? Откуда взялось слово "Татхагата", и какой в нём прок? 

*Чем "Татхагата" отличается от измышления?*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С психикой не всё так одназначно - способность знать, непривязанная ни к какому индивидуальному потоку никуда не исчезает из реальности. Нельзя сказать, что эта способность принадлежала/принадлежит существу, или что это его истинное Я или Атман, но именно благодаря тому, что это свойство в реальности есть, быть существом было вообще возможным.


Да, но отличие буддизма от других религиозных учений в том, что эта самая "способность знать" не является самосущей, а возникает зависимо. К примеру, зрительное сознание (чаккху-винняна) имеет глаз в качестве своего основания и видимый образ в качестве своего объекта. Умственное сознание (мановинняна) имеет ум (манас) в качестве своего основания и умственный объект, т.е. мысль или идею (дхамма) в качестве своего объекта.
Т.е. психика ("способность знать") возникает лишь при условии наличия одной из шести чувственных способностей (индрий) и соответствующих им объектов, но прекращается там и тогда, когда этих (условий) более нет.

"Сознание может существовать, имея вещество как средство (рупупаям), вещество как объект (рупурамманам), вещество как поддержку (рупапатиттхам), и в поисках наслаждения оно может расти, увеличиваться и развиваться; или сознание может существовать, имея ощущение как средство... или восприятие как средство... или умственные образования... как средство, умственные образования как объект, умственные образования как поддержку, и в поисках наслаждения оно может расти, увеличиваться и развиваться. 
Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует".

----------

Митяй (19.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Отличие этой картины от буддизма в частности в том, что психика и материя - независимые друг от друга вещи. И если после окончательной ниббаны с материей тела все происходит так же, как в материализме и для формы тела это по сути полная аннигиляция, то с психикой не всё так одназначно - способность знать, непривязанная ни к какому индивидуальному потоку никуда не исчезает из реальности.


Так вот эта идея - "способность знать, непривязанная ни к какому индивидуальному потоку никуда не исчезает из реальности" - она не буддийская. По крайней мере, не Тхеравадинская ,)

----------

Митяй (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ниббана не функционирует как дхарма при сохранении скандх, одновременно с ними, за дхармами - и поэтому не дублирует панню.


У Вас нирвана оказывается одной из самскар. Так низя  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому вместо пустопорожних разговоров про "состояние Татхагаты" я предложил Вам прежде всего реализовать Ниббану самому.


Как Вы отличаете свои адекватные взгляды от пустопорожних?
Уже реализовали Ниббану?

----------


## Германн

> У Вас нирвана оказывается одной из самскар. Так низя


Не оказывается. 
Ниббана неконструируемая дхарма (дхарма = вид знания).
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515904

----------


## Германн

> Так вот эта идея - "способность знать, непривязанная ни к какому индивидуальному потоку никуда не исчезает из реальности" - она не буддийская. По крайней мере, не Тхеравадинская ,)


Чем "Татхагата" отличается от измышления?

----------


## Германн

> Да, но отличие буддизма от других религиозных учений в том, что эта самая "способность знать" не является самосущей, а возникает зависимо.


Отличие буддизма от других учений в том, что всё существует как анатта дхаммы (единицы опыта). Дхаммы бывают не только конструируемыми (кармически обусловленными): Ниббана - неконструируемая дхамма.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ниббана неконструируемая дхарма


Но определили Вы её как праджню. Получается дубль праджни, только необусловленный. Спрашивается, зачем буддисту две таких фиговины,--чтобы больше знать?




> (дхарма = вид знания).


Дхармы познаются, но не всякая дхарма--вид знания. Это же просто.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Но определили Вы её как праджню. Получается дубль праджни, только необусловленный. Спрашивается, зачем буддисту две таких фиговины,--чтобы больше знать?


Затем, что кроме мира конструктов есть Ниббана. Неконструируемая дхамма не то же самое, что конструкт,  Ниббана не пання.




> Дхармы познаются, но не всякая дхарма--вид знания. Это же просто.


Это приводит к многочисленным противоречиям.

----------


## Германн

*Чем "Татхагата" отличается от измышления? 
Чем сын бесплодной женщины отличается от Татхагаты сейчас?*

На эти два вопроса оппоненты не ответят, потому что в их позиции возможен лишь один ответ - "ничем".

----------


## Fuerth

> Так вот эта идея - "способность знать, непривязанная ни к какому индивидуальному потоку никуда не исчезает из реальности" - она не буддийская. По крайней мере, не Тхеравадинская ,)


И то, что материя никуда не исчезает из реальности - тоже? :Smilie: 

Ну в данном случае для меня Ваше понимание стоит против опыта и слов практикующих тхеравадинских Аджанов и Кхруаджанов.
(Эту идею непросто изложить (судя по тому что Сергей мне пишет про viññána, хотя она конечно же в виду не имелась) и, вероятно, прежде всего потому, что не хотят слышать.)

Например смотрим у _Phra Ácariya Thún Khippapañño_:
"_Во время прекращения скандх и оснований чувств "восприятие" ума-сердца, его знающей природы, всё ещё присутствует. Это "восприятие" которое не имеет ничего общего с viññána, переживаемой через органы чувств. Это "восприятие" которое ни в коем случае не обладает каким либо знаком или смыслоназначением, и не имеющим никакого участия в материальных или психических процессах..._"

(Прошу прощение за кривой и неполный перевод, привел просто чтобы продемонстрировать. Этот отрывок он пишет уже после того, как описал ниродху)

Как я понимаю вас (питерских тхеравадинов): вы предлагаете остановиться и принципиально более того не спекулировать на неописуемости Ниббаны, ввиду распада всего что можно использовать для описания.
Хорошо, если вы согласны с тем, что ниббану нельзя считать аннигиляцией примерно в том смысле, как я описал в аналогии с материалистами.

----------

Германн (19.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Затем, что кроме мира конструктов есть Ниббана. Неконструируемая дхамма не то же самое, что конструкт,  Ниббана не пання.


Т.е. не знание. И традиции не определяют нирвану как знание. А Вы--определяете. Это новодел, однако.

----------

Вантус (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Эту идею непросто изложить (судя по тому что Сергей мне пишет про viññána, хотя она конечно же в виду не имелась) и, вероятно, прежде всего потому, что не хотят слышать.


Вот именно, что "идею", т.е. частное богословское. А вот что говорит Будда:




> «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «Всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить». 
> 
> «Как скажете, учитель» - ответили монахи.
> 
> Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».
> 
> (СН 35.23)





> Вы предлагаете остановиться и принципиально более того не спекулировать на неописуемости Ниббаны, ввиду распада всего что можно использовать для описания.


Т.е. Вы не согласны с таким подходом? ) В Ангуттара Никая  говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое.




> Хорошо, если вы согласны с тем, что ниббану нельзя считать аннигиляцией примерно в том смысле, как я описал в аналогии с материалистами.


Материалисты разные бывают. ) Ну а то, что ниббану нельзя считать аннигиляцией живого существа или чего-то ему принадлежащего - это бесспорно, ибо это имеет под собой самостные воззрения. Это будет уччхедавада, а не буддизм. Но даже уччхедаваду Будда считал наивысшим учением среди всех небуддийских, т.е. вера в некое самосущее "Я"  и то дальше от буддизма, чем уччхедавада. )

----------

Zom (19.10.2012), Леонид Ш (19.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Например смотрим у Phra Ácariya Thún Khippapañño:
> "Во время прекращения скандх и оснований чувств "восприятие" ума-сердца, его знающей природы, всё ещё присутствует. Это "восприятие" которое не имеет ничего общего с viññána, переживаемой через органы чувств. Это "восприятие" которое ни в коем случае не обладает каким либо знаком или смыслоназначением, и не имеющим никакого участия в материальных или психических процессах..."


Никто не спорит с тем, что ниббана познаётся восприятием. Но сама ниббана не является этим восприятием. А у вас, похоже, является. Да и в любом случае, даже если какие-то аджаны в Тае или США или ещё где приравнивают ниббану к сознанию, это вовсе не означает, что они правы. Ибо тут надо в канон смотреть, в сутты, а не на частные мнения и спекуляции (тем более что вовсе не факт, что какой-то из этих аджанов реально достиг подобного уровня, чтобы говорить со своего опыта - а даже если достиг, то не факт, что достиг именно ниббаны, а не, скажем, сферы бесконечного сознания или сферы "ничто" ,)




> Как я понимаю вас (питерских тхеравадинов):


Что ж вы так пренебрежительно. Из питерских здесь только я ,)




> Ну а то, что ниббану нельзя считать аннигиляцией живого существа или чего-то ему принадлежащего - это бесспорно, ибо это имеет под собой самостные воззрения.


Или, если перефразировать - уже прямо здесь-и-сейчас при жизни нет ничего "ценного" что могло бы куда-то там "аннигилировать", не говоря уже о послесмертии. Страшной и ужасной аннигиляции боятся только те, кто считает, что это "ценное" есть. А это ни что иное как упадана - цепляние (за что - не важно, за что угодно, в том числе и за воззрения ))

----------

Богдан Б (26.10.2012), Леонид Ш (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Fuerth

> Т.е. Вы не согласны с таким подходом? )


 Я - согласен. Но и других послушать могу. Лично я думаю, что понимаю что хочет выразить Германн и ничего особо еретического в его словах нет. В реальности действительно должно быть что-то, на основе чего возникает мир, рупа. И после любой супер-ниббаны это "что-то" никуда не девается. В реальности должно быть "что-то", благодаря чему возможно познание. Есть сомнения?
То, что глупое существо присваивает себе (считает собой) и вопрос о реальном отношении этих "что-то" с существом и способах описания этого из позиции существа - второй вопрос.

----------


## Fuerth

> Что ж вы так пренебрежительно.


 Ни в коем случае!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Лично я думаю, что понимаю что хочет выразить Германн и ничего особо еретического в его словах нет.


Я тоже понимаю, что хочет выразить Германн, он пытается утверждать, что та самая "способность знать", о которой он говорит, и с которой отождествляется, считая её истинным "я" или собой, может существовать ни от чего не завися. Т.е. он пытается протащить в буддизм того самого Атмана из Адвайта-веданты.




> В реальности действительно должно быть что-то, на основе чего возникает мир, рупа. И после любой супер-ниббаны это "что-то" никуда не девается. В реальности должно быть "что-то", благодаря чему возможно познание. Есть сомнения?


Есть конечно, и это то самое Взаимозависимое Возникновение (Патичча-самуппада) - основа Учения Будды. Взаимозависимое Возникновение часто цитируют как альтернативный вариант трактовки Второй Благородной Истины - т.е. причины страдания, а Взаимозависимое Прекращение - это альтернативное определение Третьей Благородной Истины - истины о прекращении страдания. Поэтому когда Будда анализировал процесс Пробуждения, он сказал, что оно состояло из двух видов знаний:

_"Сначала знание закономерности Дхаммы,
потом знание освобождения."_

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Fuerth

> Я тоже понимаю, что хочет выразить Германн, он пытается утверждать, что та самая "способность знать", о которой он говорит, и с которой отождествляется, считая её истинным "я" или собой, может существовать ни от чего не завися. Т.е. он пытается протащить в буддизм того самого Атмана из Адвайта-веданты.


 Я его понимаю по-другому, как то, что эта "способность знать" есть в реальности и именно благодаря этому и возможна нама. Никаким "Я" существа она конечно же являться не может, не говоря уже о "моё".

----------

Германн (19.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я его понимаю по-другому, как то, что эта "способность знать" есть в реальности и именно благодаря этому и возможна нама. Никаким "Я" существа она конечно же являться не может, не говоря уже о "моё".


Ну Вы ведь должны знать, что сознание и имя-и-форма взаимозависимы, а следовательно, согласно Учению Будды, у намы не может быть никакой самосущей подкладки в виде "чего-то там". ) Ниббана - это как раз таки прекращение той самой непроизвольной взаимообусловленности. На эту тему есть очень хорошая сутта: 

Налакалапийо сутта (СН 12.67)

«Хорошо, друг Коттхита, я приведу для тебя пример, поскольку бывает так, что с помощью примера умный человек может понять значение того, что было сказано. Представь, как если бы две связки тростника стояли, опираясь на друга. Точно также, имея имя-и-форму в качестве необходимого условия, возникает сознание, а имея сознание в качестве необходимого условия, возникает имя-и-форма.
...
Если кто-либо выдернул бы одну из этих связок тростника, то другая бы упала. Если бы он выдернул другую, то упала бы первая. Точно также, с прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращение имени-и-формы.»

----------

Богдан Б (26.10.2012), Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Fuerth

> Ну Вы ведь должны знать, что сознание и имя-и-форма взаимозависимы,


 Да, это так. Потому что единственно доступный инструмент описания находится тут-же, в 5 скандхах.




> а следовательно, согласно Учению Будды, у намы не может быть никакой самосущей подкладки в виде "чего-то там". )


 А реальность вообще какая-нибудь есть? Или есть пустота в пустоте, которой (с чего бы это, кстати?) мерещятся глюки? Можно сказать "вообще ничего нет", "полное ничто ничего"?
Учтите,  не прошу описывать и не утверждаю что это "Я" или "моё".  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> А реальность вообще какая-нибудь есть? Или есть пустота в пустоте, которой (с чего бы это, кстати?) мерещятся глюки? Можно сказать "вообще ничего нет", "полное ничто ничего"?


Разумеется есть. Но здесь важно смещать акцент на то, что после париниббаны не остаётся познавалки-переживалки-воспринималки этой остающейся реальности. С чем некоторым людям как раз так сложно смириться. И опять же, учитывая этот момент, совершенно не важно - остаётся некая эта внешняя реальность, или куда-то тотально исчезает. Это просто уже не важно, ибо "к делу никак и никоим боком не относится".

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А реальность вообще какая-нибудь есть? Или есть пустота в пустоте, которой (с чего бы это, кстати?) мерещятся глюки? Можно сказать "вообще ничего нет", "полное ничто ничего"?


В Тхераваде как раз таки всё реально, никаких глюков и иллюзий в сияющей пустоте! ))  Всё, что существует, существует лишь в рамках этих 4-х параматтх:

Читта – сознание,
Рупа – материальные элементы,
Четасика – элементы сознания,
Ниббана.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Прочитал Четопарийя сутту: Знание ума - СН 52.14




> Однажды Достопочтенный Ануруддха пребывал в Саваттхи в Роще Джеты, в монастыре Анатхапиндики. И тогда группа монахов подошла к Достопочтенному Ануруддхе и обменялась с ним вежливыми приветствиями. После обмена вежливыми приветствиями они сели рядом и обратились к Достопочтенному Ануруддхе:
> «Развив и взрастив какие вещи, Достопочтенный Ануруддха достиг такого величия в прямом знании?»
> «Друзья, развив и взрастив четыре основы осознанности, я обрёл такое величие в прямом знании. Какие четыре? Вот, друзья, я пребываю в созерцании тела в теле - будучи старательным, бдительным, осознанным, отбросив жажду и неудовольствие в отношении мира. Я пребываю в созерцании чувств в чувствах… ума в уме… феноменов в феноменах - будучи старательным, бдительным, осознанным, отбросив жажду и неудовольствие в отношении мира.
> Поскольку, друзья, я развил и взрастил эти четыре основы осознанности, я достиг такого величия в прямом знании. Далее, друзья, поскольку я развил и взрастил эти четыре основы осознанности, я знаю умы других существ, других личностей, направив на них свой собственный ум. Я различаю ум со страстью как ум со страстью, а ум без страсти как ум без страсти. Я различаю ум с отвращением как ум с отвращением, а ум без отвращения как ум без отвращения. Я различаю ум с невежеством как ум с невежеством, а ум без невежества как ум без невежества. Я различаю суженный ум как суженный ум, расширенный ум как расширенный ум. Я различаю увеличенный ум как увеличенный ум, а не-увеличенный ум как не-увеличенный ум. Я различаю сильный ум [который ещё не достиг наивысшего уровня] как сильный ум, и непревзойдённый в силе ум как непревзойдённый в силе ум. Я различаю сосредоточенный ум как сосредоточенный ум, а не-сосредоточенный ум как не-сосредоточенный ум. Я различаю освобождённый ум как освобождённый ум, а не освобождённый ум как не освобождённый ум


Это значит, не только лишь Будда мог видеть умы других существ, но и, например, Ануруддха. Не эта ли способность необходима, чтобы прямо видеть степень постижения монаха?

----------

Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Не эта ли способность необходима, чтобы прямо видеть степень постижения монаха?


Вопрос хороший. Не знаю насчёт всех степеней пробуждения, но, видимо, если архат обладал этим видом сиддх, то видимо действительно мог подтвердить, что другой - тоже архат (т.е. увидеть, что его ум на 100% лишён трёх порочных корней). Вообще Комментарии поясняют, что архаты лишь до определённой степени владели уникальными способностями Будды. То есть, возможно, допустим, не могли распознать такие тонкости, как например такой уровень у ученика - однажды-возращающийся или идущий по пути к однажды возвращению. Будда же видел это со 100% чёткостью.

----------

Won Soeng (19.10.2012), Леонид Ш (20.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Не эта ли способность необходима, чтобы прямо видеть степень постижения монаха?


Вообще, степень постижения, вроде как, сама себя являет:


> При встрече с низким человеком нетрудно быть резким, а трудно не питать отвращения. При встрече с благородным мужем нетрудно быть почтительным, а трудно быть безупречно вежливым.
> 
> *Хун Цзычен
> Вкус Корней*


 :Cool:

----------


## Fuerth

> Разумеется есть. Но здесь важно смещать акцент на то, что после париниббаны не остаётся познавалки-переживалки-воспринималки этой остающейся реальности.


 Вот-вот. Слышиться так, будто Вы реальность представляете как "только неживая материя" из моего примера с материалистами. Грубо говоря - после распада существа та реальность, которая переживалась как мертвая материя никуда не девается, а реальность, которая переживалась как сознание - стала вдруг как материя, хотя её отличием как раз и была способность познавать. Я не говорю что осталось некое мега-сознание, которым существо себя теперь осознало. Я говорю что та способность к познанию никуда не исчезла из реальности и это не то, что воспринималось как материя.
Отсюда думаю и появляются обвинения в нигилизме. Вот отсюда у Германна и рождаются примеры с компьютерами и другой механикой. Разве нама является вторичной по отношению к рупа? Или они _взаимо_-опираются и несводимы друг к другу?

----------


## Dron

> Вот это и есть та спекуляция в которую я не верю.
> 
> Если выпить алкоголь, вколоть наркоту, перекрыть кислород, повредить мозг - То ум изменится... Ум полностью зависит от процессов в мозгу и теле.


Если была бы полная зависимость, то ум бы не менялся, он бы исчезал и появлялся, с появлением и исчезновением соответственного вещества в организме. То есть не было бы сантаны, потока, не было бы обусловленности сознания предыдущими моментами сознания,  не было бы кармы, не было бы прошлых жизней. 
Скажете- может, так оно и есть?
Тогда меняйте традицию)

+ еще придется отменить почетные грамоты и уголовное наказание.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Ум полностью зависит от процессов в мозгу и теле.


Всё с точностью до наоборот:



Неслучайно виджняна предшествует нама-рупе в структуре пратитьясамутпады.

----------


## Dron

> совершенно не важно - остаётся некая эта внешняя реальность, или куда-то тотально исчезает. Это просто уже не важно, ибо "к делу никак и никоим боком не относится".


Из этого можно сделать вывод, что  гипотетическая внешняя реальность не является источником страданий?

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. не знание. И традиции не определяют нирвану как знание. А Вы--определяете. Это новодел, однако.


Любые утверждения об анупадисеса-ниббане без прямого опыта - недостоверная спекулятивная метафизика.

----------


## Dron

> "Монахи, есть эта сфера (аятана), где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни воздуха ни сферы бесконечности пространства, ни сферы бесконечности сознания, ни сферы ничто, ни сферы ни восприятия ни не-восприятия, ни этого мира, ни другого, ни солнца, ни луны" 
> 
> Откуда Будда это взял? 
> Из прямого опыта, из достоверного знания. Не от балды.
> 
> Любые утверждения об анупадисеса-ниббане без прямого опыта, без достоверного знания - спекулятивная метафизика.


Бывает ли неспекулятивная метафизика?

----------


## AlexТ

> Если была бы полная зависимость, то ум бы не менялся, он бы исчезал и появлялся, с появлением и исчезновением соответственного вещества в организме.


Пока есть тело, мозг и т.д., ум как функция мозга может продолжатся.




> То есть не было бы сантаны, потока, не было бы обусловленности сознания предыдущими моментами сознания,  не было бы кармы, не было бы прошлых жизней.  Скажете- может, так оно и есть?


По прагматических причинам я стараюсь верить... Но трудно...

----------


## Германн

> Бывает ли неспекулятивная метафизика?


Да. Когда основателем системы является тот, кто знает положение вещей напрямую и полно - а для его последователей это пока лишь метафизика.

----------


## Fuerth

> Вот это и есть та спекуляция в которую я не верю.


Правильно - не верите. Потому что аргумент, который Вы привели строго доказывает лишь зависимость психики от материи, а не её вторичность.
А я верю в то, что ни одно из них не является порождением другого, и в их _взаимо_зависимость.

Я не могу Вам продемонстрировать сознание без опоры на материю, но слышал от людей достигших в медит.практике хороших результатов, что человеку, достигшему джхан идея о вторичности сознания представляется в высшей степени нелепой и смешной.

----------


## AlexТ

> Правильно - не верите. Потому что аргумент, который Вы привели строго доказывает лишь зависимость психики от материи, а не её вторичность.


Человек выпил чай в котором была особенная химия и потом стал галлюцинировать. Что первично, что вторично? 

Даже в суттах, умственные функции зависят от материи. Поэтому, как помню, Будда покушал прежде чем сесть под дерево и медитировать....

----------


## Zom

> Грубо говоря - после распада существа та реальность, которая переживалась как мертвая материя никуда не девается, а реальность, которая переживалась как сознание - стала вдруг как материя, хотя её отличием как раз и была способность познавать.


А откуда вы взяли эту идею, что есть некая реальность, которая переживается как сознание? И имеет познавание своей вечной неотъемлемой характеристикой? Куда вы тогда денете такие же чисто ментальные функции как например восприятие, чувствование - которые, обратите внимание, не являются рупой, но при этом реально существуют как дхаммы? Почему вы считаете, что эти функции могут прекратиться, а функция познавания прекратиться не может?

В суттах Будда как раз чётко говорит, что ЛЮБОЕ познавание может полностью прекратиться, поэтому ваша точка зрения в данном вопросе Дхамме будет противоречить. В Абхидхамме тоже абсолютно все классы и виды сознания относятся к обусловленным дхаммам (то есть к тем, которые имеют природу прекращения).

----------


## Fuerth

> Человек выпил чай в котором была особенная химия и потом стал галлюцинировать. Что первично, что вторично?.


Этот эксперимент не способен ответить на поставленный вопрос (под вторичностью я подразумевал порожденность одного от другого).
Он способен лишь ответить (утвердительно) о возможности влияния материи на сознание.

----------


## Aion

> Человек выпил чай в котором была особенная химия и потом стал галлюцинировать. Что первично, что вторично?


Если выпил осознанно, первично сознание, если нет - первично бессознательное (карма типа). В любом случае, ни чай, ни химия не первичны. Вообще, и это касается не только буддизма, методологически полезно считать любой объект лишь звеном, опосредующим отношение субъекта к самому себе...

----------


## Dron

> Пока есть тело, мозг и т.д., ум как функция мозга может продолжатся.


Не может, ведь функции мозга у вас не может быть, у вас может быть только функция разных веществ (одной из комбинацией которых является мозг). Короче нет у вас никакой функции, кроме суммы функций роя элементарных частиц.






> По прагматических причинам я стараюсь верить... Но трудно...


Это вам такие частицы в пищевод попали, поэтому и трудно. Попейте, например, киселя, возможно, полегчает.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если выпил осознанно, первично сознание, если нет - первично бессознательное (карма типа). В любом случае, ни чай, ни химия не первичны.


Осознано или не осознано, химия подложенная в чай может привести к измененым состояниям ума.  Поэтому например не надо пить Алкоголь и.т.д. - меняется ум, и не в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Германн

> Я тоже понимаю, что хочет выразить Германн, он пытается утверждать, что та самая "способность знать", о которой он говорит, и с которой отождествляется, считая её истинным "я" или собой, может существовать ни от чего не завися. Т.е. он пытается протащить в буддизм того самого Атмана из Адвайта-веданты.


Для начала, дайте определение Атмана - и объясните разницу между Атманом и потоком дхарм, между Атманом и Ниббаной, между Атманом и Татхагатой.

Что такое дхарма: вид знания. Татхагата: знающий Дхарму. Атман: нечто неизменное, существующее само по себе, изолированно. Дхармы взаимодействуют, они не Атман. Ниббана не существует изолированно, она не Атман. Татхагата наличествует как дхармы, не отдельно - он не Атман. Знание наличествует как дхармы, не отдельно - оно не Атман.

Теперь Ваша очередь.

----------


## AlexТ

> Не может, ведь функции мозга у вас не может быть, у вас может быть только функция разных веществ (одной из комбинацией которых является мозг). Короче нет у вас никакой функции, кроме суммы функций роя элементарных частиц.


Пока мозг действует, сознание и ум может продолжатся. Если действие нейронов в мозгу изменится (_из-за чисто материальных вмешательств_)  то состояния ума будут другие. Вот почему есть запрет (и я против) алкоголя, наркотиков, и.т.д.   Чем чище ум от плохих химических влияний, тем лучше.

----------


## Германн

> Осознано или не осознано, химия подложенная в чай может привести к измененым состояниям ума.  Поэтому например не надо пить Алкоголь и.т.д. - меняется ум, и не в лучшую сторону.


Попробуйте теперь утверждать неосознанно. Чтоб утверждение было, а Ваше знание не включалось. Знание ведь вторично, без него можно обойтись. Вот и ограничьтесь безличной материей - чтоб материя сама о себе говорила.

Продемонстрируйте объективно существующую материю. Чтоб материя была, а никакого знания об этом не было.

----------


## Aion

> Осознано или не осознано, химия подложенная в чай может привести к измененым состояниям ума.  Поэтому например не надо пить Алкоголь и.т.д. - меняется ум, и не в лучшую сторону.


Дык, вера в неизменные состояния ума, сами понимаете, атманчиком попахивает...)))

----------

Zom (19.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Дык, вера в неизменные состояния ума, сами понимаете, атманчиком попахивает...)))


Мысли меняются, сознание меняется, намерения меняются. Как это неизменное состояние ума?

----------


## Aion

> Как это неизменное состояние ума?


Ну Вы же пишите: 



> ...химия подложенная в чай может привести к измененым состояниям ума.


Из чего следует возможность неизменных состояний ума.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fuerth

> А откуда вы взяли эту идею, что есть некая реальность, которая переживается как сознание? И имеет познавание своей вечной неотъемлемой характеристикой?


А откуда вы взяли идею, что есть некая реальность, которая переживается как материя? Кстати a Вы считаете что материя и сознание одно и то же? А если нет, то в чем отличие?




> В суттах Будда как раз чётко говорит, что ЛЮБОЕ познавание может полностью прекратиться...


 Правильно, потому что это ЛЮБОЕ связано со скандхами. И что такое ВСЁ, о котором говорит Будда Вам тоже отлично известно. Но если бы это было бы действительно всё, что вообще есть (а не есть/познаваемо для существа) то почему Вы так уверенно ответили "Разумеется есть." на мой вопрос "А реальность вообще какая-нибудь есть?".

----------


## Dron

> Пока мозг действует, сознание и ум может продолжатся. Если действие нейронов в мозгу изменится (_из-за чисто материальных вмешательств_)  то состояния ума будут другие. Вот почему есть запрет (и я против) алкоголя, наркотиков, и.т.д.   Чем чище ум от плохих химических влияний, тем лучше.


Да не действует мозг, действуют только мельчайшие частицы. Мозг- ложная конструкция, общность. Одним из следствий единственно реального действия- действия частиц является ваше представление о том, что вы на форуме и что ... вообще вы есть. Верно я излагаю ваше воззрение?

----------


## Zom

> А откуда вы взяли идею, что есть некая реальность, которая переживается как материя? Кстати a Вы считаете что материя и сознание одно и то же? А если нет, то в чем отличие?


А, простите, что значит переживается как материя? Материи самой-по-себе нет. Есть, как известно, махабхуты (которые и называются обобщающим термином "материя") - постоянно изменяющиеся дхаммы огня-воды-ветра-земли - при том ни один из этих элементов не является постоянной характеристикой материи, а непрерывно возникает-наличествует-исчезает.

Аналогично и с сознанием, собстна - только это иные дхаммы, ментальные. Их тоже целый ряд, они возникают и тут же исчезают. Включая познавалку или воспринималку (если на пали - читта и саннья). Вот и всё. Поэтому говорить о том, что есть некая вечно-постоянная-штука-сознание - неправильно с т.з. Тхеравады.

У каждой дхаммы есть своя чёткая и определённая функция. Так, функция познавалки (любой, как бы то ни было) относится к читте. Дхаммы читты - если брать классификацию Абхидхаммы - аж 121 штука разных (включая те читты, которые познают ниббану). И все они непостоянны.




> это было бы действительно всё, что вообще есть (а не есть/познаваемо для существа) то почему Вы так уверенно ответили "Разумеется есть." на мой вопрос "А реальность вообще какая-нибудь есть?".


Уверенно ответил, ибо "Всё" есть, т.е. вполне себе реально ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> У каждой дхаммы есть своя чёткая и определённая функция.


Это точно, что сами дхаммы, относящиеся к уму, не есть функция?

----------


## Zom

Ум (скажем, как ментальный поток конкретного живого существа) - по Тхераваде - это набор непрерывно изменяющихся (исчезающих-появляющихся) дхамм, каждая из которых имеет уникальную характеристику-функцию. Из чего состоят дхаммы не спрашивайте, ответа на этот вопрос нет и будет голой ни на чём не основанной спекуляцией (тут по аналогии с современной физикой - где ни один физик не ответит вам на вопрос из чего состоят кварки, электроны и т.д.; при том что все электроны и кварки непостоянны и не существуют сами-по-себе и вечно )))

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Из чего состоят дхаммы не спрашивайте, ответа на этот вопрос нет и будет голой ни на чём не основанной спекуляцией


Даже близко не собирался спрашивать такое. Гораздо интереснее вот это:



> Ум - по Тхераваде - это набор непрерывно изменяющихся (исчезающих-появляющихся) дхамм, каждая из которых имеет уникальную характеристику-функцию.


Ум это набор непрерывно изменяющихся (исчезающих-появляющихся) дхамм, каждая из которых имеет уникальную характеристику-функцию, относящуюся к тому или иному виду знания (восприятие, мышление и т.д.)?

----------


## Zom

> Ум это набор непрерывно изменяющихся (исчезающих-появляющихся) дхамм, каждая из которых имеет уникальную характеристику-функцию, относящуюся к тому или иному виду знания (восприятие, мышление и т.д.)?


Если кратко, то, в принципе, да. 121 вид дхамм читты - это различного вида познавалки. Восприятие, которое имеет характеристику схватывания некоего образа - это дхамма санньи. Ощущалка контакта, скажем, от прикосновения тела и предмета - это дхамма веданы ну и так далее. В Абхидхамме все эти вещи разбираются детально весьма. В суттах этого нет, там более обобщённые категории. Хотя и там кой чё есть - например вот эта сутта, самый-самый конец.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Если кратко, то, в принципе, да.


Не выходит ли тогда, что сами эти дхаммы - не познание никоим образом (ведь познание- их функция, как вы сказали, а функция и функционирующее- не одно и тоже)?

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну Вы же пишите: 
> Из чего следует возможность неизменных состояний ума.


Состояния ума меняются. Например 89/121 читт в Абхидхамме.




> Да не действует мозг, действуют только мельчайшие частицы. Мозг- ложная конструкция, общность.реального действия- действия частиц является ваше представление о том, что вы на форуме и что ... вообще вы есть. Верно я излагаю ваше воззрение?


Конечно под мозгом я имею ввиду миллиарды нейронов действующие в нём. Я понимаю что это само собой разумеется. Также то что гормоны влияют на функции этих нейронов и что эту функцию можно изменить (_повредить_) через физические и химические вмешательства. Я и Будда против Алкоголя, и.т.д. так как эти физические вещи влияют на ум (_который так же не один неизменяемый объект, а набор многих состояний_).

----------


## Zom

> Не выходит ли тогда, что сами эти дхаммы - не познание никоим образом (ведь познание- их функция, как вы сказали, а функция и функционирующее- не одно и тоже)?


Я ж говорил уже выше, что этот вопрос задавать не надо, ибо ответа на него не будет.

----------


## Dron

> Я ж говорил уже выше, что этот вопрос задавать не надо, ибо ответа на него не будет.


Вы говорили про вопрос о составе дхамм, верно?

----------


## AlexТ

Возвращаясь в тему:
Я считаю что Тхеравада более рациональная чем некоторые другие учения которые учат о Нгондро, гуру-йога, демонические образы, и.т.д. Я думаю даже самая рациональная.

Если бы я был более здоров... То может бы следовал тайской лесной традицие.  

Когда читаю что материя не влияет на психику, к сожалению, на своём жалком опыте, не согласен (_мягко говоря_)... Надеюсь все вы здоровы и поймете это или через понимание или на веру.

----------


## Dron

> Возвращаясь в тему:
> Я считаю что Тхеравада более рациональная чем некоторые другие учения которые учат о Нгондро, гуру-йога, демонические образы, и.т.д. Я думаю даже самая рациональная.


Потому что...?

----------


## AlexТ

> Потому что...?


Потому что нету тех нерациональных вещей какие я привёл ранее.

----------


## Dron

> Потому что нету тех нерациональных вещей какие я привёл ранее.


Выберите любую вещь, произвольно и укажите, в чем иррациональность, конкретно. Кто знает, вдруг вы просто плохо информированы. Вы допускаете возможность того, что вы плохо информированы, или нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Потому что нету тех нерациональных вещей какие я привёл ранее.


Алекс, нерациональное - это не значит неправильное. Нерациональное - это противоположность рациональному. И то, и другое занимают свое место в реальности. 

Мы обсуждали недавно учение великого японского мастера Банкея. Там масса всего иррационального, от чего учение не становится менее великим...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата наличествует как дхармы, не отдельно - он не Атман. Дхармы взаимодействуют, они не Атман. Ниббана не существует изолированно, она не Атман.


Вот это да, свели Татхагату к дхаммам. ) А ничего, что Ниббана - это угасние всех санкхата дхамм?




> Теперь Ваша очередь.


Мне не интресно спорить с вашими фантазиями.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно под мозгом я имею ввиду миллиарды нейронов действующие в нём. Я понимаю что это само собой разумеется. Также то что гормоны влияют на функции этих нейронов и что эту функцию можно изменить (_повредить_) через физические и химические вмешательства. Я и Будда против Алкоголя, и.т.д. так как эти физические вещи влияют на ум (_который так же не один неизменяемый объект, а набор многих состояний_).


Непонятно, какой при вашем воззрении может быть "вы", "Будда" и прочие общности. Есть только полет немеряного сонмища частиц, и никак не связанные между собой вспышки сознания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Непонятно, какой при вашем воззрении может быть "вы", "Будда" и прочие общности. Есть только полет немеряного сонмища частиц, и никак не связанные между собой вспышки сознания.


Тело, и особенно мозг - это очень очень комплексная вещь. Пока есть страсть, есть страдание порождаемое этой страстью.

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, нерациональное - это не значит неправильное. Нерациональное - это противоположность рационального. И то, и другое занимают свое место в реальности. 
> Мы обсуждали недавно учение великого японского мастера Банкея. Там масса всего иррационального, от чего учение не становится менее великим...


Он лучше чем некоторые другие учения.

----------


## Dron

> Тело, и особенно мозг - это очень очень комплексная вещь. Пока есть страсть, есть страдание порождаемое этой страстью.


А элементарная частица- очень простая вещь. Вы же, наверняка, не можете отрицать то, что одним из побочных эффектов существования элементарной частицы может быть эффект ввиде сознания? Или можете?

----------


## AlexТ

> Выберите любую вещь, произвольно и укажите, в чем иррациональность, конкретно. Кто знает, вдруг вы просто плохо информированы. Вы допускаете возможность того, что вы плохо информированы, или нет?


Не исключаю что ошибаюсь. Вот пример: надо сделать 100,000 поклонов, и еще 3 разных других вещей 100,000 раз каждую. То есть 400,000 ритуальных действий. Какое этому объяснение?

Я понимаю рекомендации типа: "_Запомни такую то книжку наизусть перед тем как будешь у меня учится_" .  Но 100,000 поклонов и т.д.?

----------


## AlexТ

> А элементарная частица- очень простая вещь. Вы же, наверняка, не можете отрицать то, что одним из побочных эффектов существования элементарной частицы может быть эффект ввиде сознания? Или можете?


Элементарная частица тоже в своей мере не такая простая вещь. А собрание из миллиард или триллионов их, еще сложней.

----------


## Вантус

> Всё с точностью до наоборот:
> 
> 
> 
> Неслучайно виджняна предшествует нама-рупе в структуре пратитьясамутпады.


Вам эту мумию (жировоск, пардон) не стыдно постить для доказательства чего-либо?

----------

Ондрий (20.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Не исключаю что ошибаюсь. Вот пример: надо сделать 100,000 поклонов, и еще 3 разных других вещей 100,000 раз каждую. То есть 400,000 ритуальных действий. Какое этому объяснение?
> 
> Я понимаю рекомендации типа: "_Запомни такую то книжку наизусть перед тем как будешь у меня учится_" .  Но 100,000 поклонов и т.д.?


В Индии такой фигни не было. Издержки тибецкого эрзаца ваджраяны - отсутствие йоги замещается разными сомнительными ритуалами. Возможно идея была в том, чтоб отфильтровать самых упорных - типа, сделаешь, значит действительно интересуешься.

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Не исключаю что ошибаюсь. Вот пример: надо сделать 100,000 поклонов, и еще 3 разных других вещей 100,000 раз каждую. То есть 400,000 ритуальных действий. Какое этому объяснение?


Например, такое-  правильное исполнение этих действий прерывает сансарогенные паттерны ума/тела/речи.  




> Я понимаю рекомендации типа: "_Запомни такую то книжку наизусть перед тем как будешь у меня учится_" .  Но 100,000 поклонов и т.д.?


См. выше.

----------


## Dron

> Элементарная частица тоже в своей мере не такая простая вещь. А собрание из миллиард или триллионов их, еще сложней.


В чем сложность элементарной ("не состоящей из элементов, не разложимой") частицы?

----------


## AlexТ

> Например, такое-  правильное исполнение этих действий прерывает сансарогенные паттерны ума/тела/речи.  
> См. выше.


Почему бы вместо этого не дали какие то более умные вещи типа "_запомнить ММК_" ?

Все таки я не верю что ритуалистические действия типа поклонов или зачитывания мантр как то магически всё сделает. Я понимаю выучивание азов что бы мастеру не доставлять неудобства спрашивая простые вопросы... Но эта ритуалистика?

----------


## AlexТ

> В чем сложность элементарной ("не состоящей из элементов, не разложимой") частицы?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%...B8%D1%86%D0%B0

----------


## Dron

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%...B8%D1%86%D0%B0


В чем сложность по настоящему неразложимой частицы?

----------


## Dron

> В Индии такой фигни не было. Издержки тибецкого эрзаца ваджраяны - отсутствие йоги замещается разными сомнительными ритуалами. Возможно идея была в том, чтоб отфильтровать самых упорных - типа, сделаешь, значит действительно интересуешься.


Гений еще не догнал, что индийский удар тапком от Тилопы вкупе с многочисленными переломами костей подопечного ничем не хуже, и не лучше тибетской четырехсоттысячной.

----------


## AlexТ

> В чем сложность по настоящему неразложимой частицы?


Различные функции и взаимодействия с другими частицами.

----------


## Dron

> Почему бы вместо этого не дали какие то более умные вещи типа "_запомнить ММК_" ?


Для кого они более умные, тем их и дают.



> Все таки я не верю что ритуалистические действия типа поклонов или зачитывания мантр как то магически всё сделает. Я понимаю выучивание азов что бы мастеру не доставлять неудобства спрашивая простые вопросы... Но эта ритуалистика?


Странные речи вы говорите. Нормальная ритуалистика закрепляет благотворные паттерны в сантане.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Он лучше чем некоторые другие учения.


Учение Банкея лучше, чем подавляющее большинство других учений  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dron

> Различные функции и взаимодействия с другими частицами.


Нас интересует только функция порождения сознания. У вас мельчайшая частица порождает сознание, нет?

----------


## AlexТ

> Учение Банкея лучше, чем подавляющее большинство других учений .


Надеюсь!

----------


## AlexТ

> Нас интересует только функция порождения сознания. У вас мельчайшая частица порождает сознание, нет?


Если взять триллионы их, построить в нейросеть типа в мозгу, и если происходит миллиард функций в секунду... То почему это не может быть сознанием?  камень это сравнительно слабая организация материи, микрочип намного комплексней... Так и здесь.

Надеюсь вы понимаете что я говорю.

----------


## Dron

> Если взять триллионы их, построить в нейросеть типа в мозгу, и если происходит миллиард функций в секунду... То почему это не может быть сознанием?


Не надо брать триллионы, пока не можете взять одну.

----------


## Aion

> Вам эту мумию (жировоск, пардон) не стыдно постить для доказательства чего-либо?


Поясните свой вопрос. Почему мне должно быть стыдно?

----------


## Sadhak

> ...."полностью освободившись, ОН ЗНАЕТ: "ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОСВОБОЖДЕН". То есть достигнув Нирваны он знает, что достиг освобождения. Если же Нирвана это полное угасание сознания, то это знание невозможно.





> Так при достижении ниббаны, сознание не угасает. Оно угасает позже, после распада тела и остальных кхандх, что является ниббаной без остатка. При переживании ниббаны, появляется прямое знание, что после смерти тела произойдет полное угасание и окончательный распад всех кхандх.


Вроде бы одно учение, одна религия, а насколько же различна и даже диаметральна противоположна трактовка финала. Из темы в тему по форуму давно кочует одно и то же. Вроде идем по одной дороге но к совершенно разным зданиям. Просто поразительно, что такой основополагающий вопрос в одном учении настолько неопределен и вызывает столько споров у его последователей. Все правы тут явно быть не могут и сколько же усилий, времени, энергии и даже "жизней" потратит одна часть людей которые в этом ошибаются и идут туда, куда им оказывается и не надо или найти то, на что не расчитывали и чего не хотели... В МММ расчитывая на одно, но получая совершенно другое, люди теряли просто деньги, а тут при непроясненном вопросе мы потеряем целые жизни...
У меня, к примеру, самое раннее детское воспоминание являлся дикий страх окончательной смерти. Значит оно было настолько ярким, что запомнилось не совок и не песочница, а ясное осознавание безысходной окончательности. Поэтому, казалось бы, трактовка финала от Wolfa меня явно не устроит и мне с этим товарищем как бы совсем не по пути. Но логически принимая ее, я воспринимаю все же сейчас картинку несколько иначе. Вот что такое в нашем сознании, что заставляет нас искать Будду после нирваны и бояться окончательного небытия? В чем уникальность и ценность? В каких-то личных качествах? Так что в них ценного, такого добра везде навалом, сохранять и бережно копировать с "винта-на-винт" смысла никакого нет. Содержание памяти? Так 99% своей жизни мы и так не помним, а то что помним путаем, а остаток по большому счету, всерьез сохранить навечно и не планируем. Непрерывность сознательности? Так ее же нет по факту, мы каждый утро рождаемся как заново, отличие лишь в том, что в мозгу уже есть некая информация и память которую мы принимаем как данность формируя на этом шатком основании столь могучее отождествление. Хотя эта память и информация подобно короне на короле - у кого корона, тот и король. А корона подойдет кому угодно, она ломается, теряется, воруется и может быть воссоздана. И столь ничтожная преходящая вещица формирует короля так же как просыпающегося человека память о том, что он Садхак или кто-то еще. Опять ничего ценного, за что же цепляемся, чего боимся, зачем ищем Будду в паринирване?

----------

Pyro (20.10.2012), Леонид Ш (20.10.2012), Митяй (20.10.2012), Сергей Ч (20.10.2012), Топпер- (20.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

_Татхагата наличествует как дхармы, не отдельно - он не Атман. Дхармы взаимодействуют, они не Атман. Ниббана не существует изолированно, она не Атман._




> Вот это да, свели Татхагату к дхаммам. ) А ничего, что Ниббана - это угасние всех санкхата дхамм?


Не свёл. Татхагата проявляется как дхармы, не стоит за дхармами (не Атман), но и не сводится к конкретным дхармам. Раньше я часто это проговаривал. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post514876
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515648

Ниббана тоже дхарма.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515718
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post515907

_UPD: "Распознавание дхаммовости, знание всех дхамм как анатта, пресекающее конструирование и дающее освобождение - неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана". Евгений прав в том, что "пресекающее конструирование и дающее освобождение" из определения нужно убрать, оставив за панней._




> Мне не интресно спорить с вашими фантазиями.


Вы пока и не спорите. *Определения исходным понятиям не дали, на вопросы не ответили.* О чём разговаривать? Я даже не знаю, что Вы подразумеваете под отрицаемым Атманом. Для меня это нечто неизменное, изолированное - а для Вас это, может быть, Татхагата.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата наличествует как дхармы


Это Ваша фантазия, Будда не говорил такого. Он говорил следующее:




> «Тот, кто видит Взаимозависимое Возникновение - тот видит Дхамму. Кто видит Дхамму - тот видит Взаимозависимое Возникновение». (МН 28)
> 
> «Тот, кто видит Дхамму – видит меня, а тот, кто видит меня – должен видеть Дхамму». (СН 22.87)





> Татхагата проявляется как дхармы, не стоит за дхармами (не Атман), но и не сводится к конкретным дхармам. Раньше я часто это проговаривал.


Да-да, я помню этот Ваш перл: _"Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть."_ ))

Вот что бывает, когда игнорируют рекомендацию Будды о том, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас.




> Вы неспособны спорить. Определение исходным понятиям не дали, на вопросы не ответили.


Во-первых: спорить и не собирался. А во-вторых: на более-менее внятные вопросы я ответил, и уже не раз. Если Вы не смогли что-то понять, то это не моя вина. Будда тоже не отвечал на какие попало вопросы, кем попало поставленные, и иногда сохранял благородное молчание. Но это ведь не значит, что ему нечего было сказать или что он не умел вести беседу! От собеседника тоже многое зависит.  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

То есть, Сергей, Вы вообще не знаете, что такое Татхагата. О чём тогда наш разговор? Всё знание Дхармы пошло от Татхагаты - в Вашем случае, непонятно от чего. Если нет понимания того, что такое Татхагата, нет и понимания того, что такое Дхарма (см. СН 22.87)

----------


## Pyro

> Опять ничего ценного, за что же цепляемся, чего боимся, зачем ищем Будду в паринирване?


имхо это именно страх смерти приводит к религии, а в религии даётся простой ответ, вопрос снимается, и ум за это выделяет дозу приятных гормонов.
в детстве плюс, что можно было даже умозрительно воспринимать само явление смерти, а сейчас это уже так не воспринимается, и надо наверно иметь какой-то уровень практики, что бы даже просто наблюдать это явление, без всяких шаблонов и каких-то банальных реакций ума

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть, Сергей, Вы вообще не знаете, что такое Татхагата. О чём тогда наш разговор? Всё знание Дхармы пошло от Татхагаты - в Вашем случае, непонятно от чего.


Вы тоже не знаете, но отличе в том, что я не пытаюсь строить каких-то теорий по поводу Татхагаты. А Дхамму открыл исторический Будда Шакьямуни, Париниббана которого состоялась 2500 лет назад, разве Вы не знали этого? 

Вот Вас например зовут Германн, но разве со смертью физического тела умирает некий Германн? Можно ли говорить, что Германн существует после смерти, не существует после смерти и т.д.? Можно, но только в том случае, если уже при жизни признать существование некой сущности, "души" Германна, не сводимой к совокупностям или проявляемой как эти совокупности, и что в действительности, но не условно, можно назвать Германном. ) Будда говорит, что такое не может быть обнаружено ни в кхандхах, ни за их предеалами. Есть лишь Взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления тех самых пяти совокупностей, который условно зовётся Германном. 
_"Ибо это лишь обычные имена, обычные выражения, обычные способы обозначения, обычные описания, и Татхагата употребляет эти способы обозначения, не привязываясь к ним"_. (ДН 9)

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Татхагата проявляется как дхармы, не стоит за дхармами (не Атман), но и не сводится к конкретным дхармам


Германн, Вы понимаете что зациклились и просто опять толкаете очередные три лозунга как аксиомы, исходя из того, что Вы не можете принять отсутствие собственного бытия и потому толкаете идею суррогатного атмана или Бога в том или ином виде? "Не сводится к дхармам", значит человеческим языком это нечто не воспринимаемое, "проявляется как дхармы" это воспринимаемое и наконец "не стоит за дхармами" это не что-то трансцендентное. Три лозунга, причем друг другу противоречащие. Зачем Вам вталкивать наличие некого "знания", а значит самобытия и нечто обусловленное  в по определению необусловленную паранирвану? Умереть насовсем страшно? Ну, так это непонимание и неприятие по факту концепции анатты, отсутствие самобытия, т.е. путаница с самыми азами, на что опирается и вся остальная буддийская концептуальность. Как и что можно такого кому-то "знать" или "осознавать" чтобы не обусловиться никак при этом и не попасть в причинную цепочку?

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012), Митяй (20.10.2012), Сергей Ч (20.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вы тоже не знаете, но отличе в том, что я не пытаюсь строить каких-то теорий по поводу Татхагаты.


Да уж конечно. У Вас есть свои теории, но Вы стыдливо не проводите логические следствия, если они противоречат Суттам, и считаете это решением противоречий. Это неверный путь, потому что на нашем с Вами уровне логические противоречия позволяют отсеивать заблуждения.




> Вот Вас например зовут Германн, но разве со смертью физического тела умирает некий Германн? Можно ли говорить, что Германн существует после смерти, не существует после смерти и т.д.? Можно, но только в том случае, если уже при жизни признать существование некой сущности, "души" Германна, не сводимой к совокупностям или проявляемой как эти совокупности, и что в действительности, но не условно, можно назвать Германном.


Душа здесь не нужна. Если со смертью приходит конец всякому опыту-знанию, можно говорить "не существует". Сходите на любой форум, к христианам, к материалистам - и они Вам это подтвердят. Ваша голова переполнена непонятными догмами (типа знание = душа), которые не позволяют анализировать тему. У Архата есть знание, но нет атта. Это пример того, что "знание = душа" ложная идея, хоть и догма для Вас.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если со смертью приходит конец всякому опыту-знанию, можно говорить "не существует". Сходите на любой форум, к христианам, к материалистам - и они Вам это подтвердят.


Вот видимо через призму христианских и прочих воззрений Вы и пытаетесь понять буддизм. "Ваша чашка чая переполнена. Как же могу я показать вам дзэн, пока вы не опорожните свою чашку?"  :Smilie: 




> У Архата есть знание, но нет атта. Это пример того, что "знание = душа" ложная идея


"Розу как не назови - всё розой пахнет". )

----------


## Германн

_У Архата есть знание, но нет атта. Это пример того, что "знание = душа" ложная идея._ 



> "Розу как не назови - всё розой пахнет". )


Да не вопрос, Сергей. Если знание = атта, а у Архата нет атта, то у Архата нет знания. В том числе знания Дхармы. 

Интересный буддизм у Вас.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У Архата есть знание, но нет атта. Это пример того, что "знание = душа" ложная идея.


Кто-то отрицал, что у Архата есть знание? ) Нет. А вот утверждение некоего самосущего знания - это и есть та самая атта,  облачённая в мудреные метафизические и философские словеса. И вот в  этом случае знание=душа.

Интересный буддизм у Вас.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

_Если знание = атта, а у Архата нет атта, то у Архата нет знания. В том числе знания Дхармы._ 




> Кто-то отрицал, что у Архата есть знание? ) Нет.


Именно это я и имел в виду под стыдливым отказом проводить логические следствия. Как будто это устраняет противоречия. "Самосущее знание" = бла-бла-бла, потому что отрицаемый Атман Вами не определён. Для меня Атман нечто неизменное и изолированное, или нечто за дхармами: поэтому, знание не Атман.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> У меня, к примеру, самое раннее детское воспоминание являлся дикий страх окончательной смерти. Значит оно было настолько ярким, что запомнилось не совок и не песочница, а ясное осознавание безысходной окончательности. Поэтому, казалось бы, трактовка финала от Wolfa меня явно не устроит и мне с этим товарищем как бы совсем не по пути.


Я тоже помню как я узнал о смерти, когда мне было около 4 лет, и осознал как это страшно, что *меня* больше не будет, что *Я* исчезну на совсем. Я поделился своими соображениями с товарищем по группе в садике, и мы с ним рыдали больше часа, так что воспитательница не могла нас успокоить. Такая была первая реакция на информацию, что *Я* неизбежно прекратится. После этого некоторое время я боялся засыпать, так как был не уверен, что утром проснусь  :Smilie:  Засыпание казалось мне похожим на смерть.




> Но логически принимая ее, я воспринимаю все же сейчас картинку несколько иначе. Вот что такое в нашем сознании, что заставляет нас искать Будду после нирваны и бояться окончательного небытия? В чем уникальность и ценность? В каких-то личных качествах? Так что в них ценного, такого добра везде навалом, сохранять и бережно копировать с "винта-на-винт" смысла никакого нет. Содержание памяти? Так 99% своей жизни мы и так не помним, а то что помним путаем, а остаток по большому счету, всерьез сохранить навечно и не планируем. Непрерывность сознательности? Так ее же нет по факту, мы каждый утро рождаемся как заново, отличие лишь в том, что в мозгу уже есть некая информация и память которую мы принимаем как данность формируя на этом шатком основании столь могучее отождествление. Хотя эта память и информация подобно короне на короле - у кого корона, тот и король. А корона подойдет кому угодно, она ломается, теряется, воруется и может быть воссоздана. И столь ничтожная преходящая вещица формирует короля так же как просыпающегося человека память о том, что он Садхак или кто-то еще. Опять ничего ценного, за что же цепляемся, чего боимся, зачем ищем Будду в паринирване?


Да Дхамма - это учение о аничча, дукха и самое главное о *анатта*. Будда учит, что мы боимся потерять то, чем на самом деле и так не владеем  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Epihod (20.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (20.10.2012), Митяй (20.10.2012), Сергей Ч (20.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Именно это я и имел в виду под стыдливым отказом проводить логические следствия. Как будто это устраняет противоречия. "Самосущего" = бла-бла, потому что отрицаемый Атман Вами не определён. Для меня Атман нечто неизменное и изолированное, или нечто за дхармами: поэтому, знание не Атман.


Так я и провожу логические следствия, в ходе которых выявляется неустойчивость и противоречивость Вашей софистской позиции, суть которой отражена подобными речами:_ "Татхагата не сводится ни к чему - он не сводится даже к знанию. При этом, Татхагата это знание и есть."_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

Отвечать на пустословие мне недосуг. Спор закончен.

----------


## Dron

Как это- "Татхагата есть знание"?

----------


## Мария Петровна

Такое впечателение, ссори...может и неуважительно к Будде....но то, о чем вы говорите, что ниббана не вечна - именно состояние когда ничего не чувствуется - простая анестезия, перед операцией тебе дают подышать смесью и ты перестаешь существовать, ничего не чувствуешь и черный экран.....а хирурги вырезают аппендицит, вырезают рак, да мало ли что......
Неужели буддизм - это переживание принца во время хирургической операции без анестезии, которой, думаю не было на таком уровне как сейчас....и вот он потерял от боли сознание...пережил нирвану, потом очухался, пришел в себя и сказал как это прекрасно, когда тебе режут аппендицит, а тебя нет!!!!!

----------

Германн (20.10.2012)

----------


## Мария Петровна

Буддизм пришел на основе индуизма, на основе Вед и тогдашнего учения о дживах, о вечно неумирающих душах...
Какая радость точно знать, что тебя не будет вообще, никогда больше...вечно не будет...????
Мы это и так знаем и боимся, что после смерти это может вполне случиться...поэтому религия - любая, тот же Иегова (кто это такой вообще? выдуманный персонаж?))) нам дает надежду, что продолжение следует...
Кто смотрел "Игры голода?" Там старик-царь так и сказал, что этих молодых смертников только надежда и движет, иначе не было бы никакой игры и напряжения, легли бы все, отравились плодами, угасли....

----------


## Dron

> Такое впечателение, ссори...может и неуважительно к Будде....но то, о чем вы говорите, что ниббана не вечна


Здесь никто не говорил, что Нирвана не вечна, Мария Петровна.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Буддизм пришел на основе индуизма, на основе Вед и тогдашнего учения о дживах, о вечно неумирающих душах...


Во-первых Будда отрицал авторитет Вед. А во-вторых, одним из основных столпов буддийского учения, является анатта - учение об отсутствии у существ какой-бы то ни было единой и неизменной сущности, души, основы.




> Какая радость точно знать, что тебя не будет вообще, никогда больше...вечно не будет...????


Радость в *прекращении страданий*, т.к. любая форма существования, несет страдания. Даже в божественных мирах, где нет физических и грубых ментальных страданий, есть страдания связанные с изменением, т.к. аничча (непостоянство) свойственна всем формам существования, и жизнь любого божества, сколь долгой бы она не была, неизбежно закончиться, а следующее рождение может быть не столь приятным, т.к. благие заслуги исчерпались.

----------


## Zom

> Какая радость точно знать, что тебя не будет вообще, никогда больше...вечно не будет...????


Пока у вас есть жажда существовать, пока есть жажда приятных ощущений - умственных и телесных - вам этого не понять.

Думаю у человека, находящегося от боли и мучений на грани самоубийства шансов больше. Поговорите с таким, тогда может поймёте.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Пока у вас есть жажда существовать, пока есть жажда приятных ощущений - умственных и телесных - вам этого не понять.
> 
> Думаю у человека, находящегося от боли и мучений на грани самоубийства шансов больше. Поговорите с таким, тогда может поймёте.


Я думаю у такого человека шансов не больше, т.к. у него силен третий вид жажды - к не существованию. Но пообщаться с такими людьми всяко полезно, чтобы увидеть печаль, боль, отчаяние, безнадежность и другие проявления дукха. Это поможет понять, что у чувственных удовольствий, кратковременных беззаботности и счастья, порой выпадающих людям, есть и обратная сторона.

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Какая радость точно знать, что тебя не будет вообще, никогда больше...вечно не будет...????


Радость в том, что "тебя" по сути никогда не было и нет даже сейчас, а именно уверенность в обратном и есть неведение естественно приводящее к страданиям. Что касается "не будет", то это просто невозможно, даже если Вы исследуете этот опыт с анестезией - никакого "черного экрана" там нет. Есть "последний" момент в кажущейся непрерывности осознавания и "первый" момент прихода в себя без всякого воспринимаемого перерыва между ними. Поэтому, в этом смысле сознание вечно, т.е. отсутствие осознанности не существует для сознающего. Поэтому пропадает только табличка - "Садхак" или "Мария Петровна" с соотвествующим этой табличкой памятью или особыми уникальными свойствами этих тел и умов. С самим же сознанием все в порядке - его отсутствия просто не бывает. Не будет Садхака, где то есть, к примеру, китайский летчик Лиси-Цын, разница только во временных атрибутах, осознанность та же. Вне осознанности никакого мира нет, нечем его осознавать же.

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> и вот он потерял от боли сознание...пережил нирвану, потом очухался, пришел в себя и сказал как это прекрасно, когда тебе режут аппендицит, а тебя нет!!!!!


Это не касается всей Тхеравады (тайской лесной традиции не касается). Но большая часть тхеравадин БФ именно так и понимает ниродха-самапатти. Но ниродха опыт - и анупадисеса ниббана опыт (опыт без участия скандх - и опыт без скандх). Не то же самое, что провал, после которого рассудочно конструируется: "ничего не помню, значит, ничего не было - вот какова конечная Ниббана".

----------


## Германн

В Палийском каноне отрицается несуществование Татхагаты после смерти. Чтобы совместить это с уничтожением любого знания, вводится новый догмат: знание это атта, атта это знание. Так как атта постулируется не существующей (в Саббасава сутте не так), она не может уничтожиться в анупадисеса ниббане. Вуаля: нет больше никакого знания, но это не уничтожение. Потому что для того, чтоб уничтожиться, нужно было наличествовать, а знания = атты никогда не было. 
Знания у Архата не было, знания Дхармы не было (Архат анатта)??? Это анализировать не будем, скажем лучше, что никто не понимает.  Такая вот "рациональность". Всей Тхеравады это не касается - но здесь, на БФ, именно так.

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Мария Петровна

Ну вот если бы воспитательница проявила бы сочувствие и мудрость к двум плачущим пацанам - она бы сказала: "Малыши, хорош убиваться, ты, Ваня Садхак умрешь и превратишься в китайского летчика Минь Суня, а ты, Викторов Женя - будешь африканским солдатом революции!"....
И даже если это не прямое знание воспитательницы, как у Будды - но мудрость и бодхичитта налиццо!

----------


## Мария Петровна

Я бы тоже хотела бы пообщаться в мае, не сейчас в октябре, а именно в мае, и на китайском - с матерью китайского годовалого мальчика...
Она выпала из окна, самоубилась...не выдержала..
Те, кто сейчас воспитывают малыша - говорят, что странные они, эти китайцы, зачем-то настаивали, чтобы именно 15 мая подстригли малышу волосики...
А про происшедшее говорят, что малыш не должен был родиться, что принес несчастье матери и семье с еще одним подростком сыном лет 13 и папой одиноким, работающим как вол за гроши....
Малыш не должен был родиться, хороший, здоровый, не инвалид, не даун, не с ДЦП!
Просто мать не выдержала одиночества и послеродовой депрессии..
и никакой китайской внешности будда-врач не протянул ей в мае флюоксетина...
ом мани паме хум.

----------


## Германн

Догмат "знание = атта" не прописан в Палийском каноне. 
Это нововведение, ересь.

----------


## Мария Петровна

Германн, доведите мысль до собеседника до конца....никто действительно не понимает это - "Но ниродха опыт - и анупадисеса ниббана опыт (опыт без участия скандх - и опыт без скандх). Не то же самое, "

----------


## Германн

Считаю, что Будда обладал достоверным (а не рассудочным) знанием. Учил тому, что познал в прямом опыте, а не в фантазии. Соответственно, прижизненное прекращение - прямой опыт, а не результат рассуждений типа "ничего не помню, значит ничего не было". Этот опыт содержательно совпадает с опытом без скандх, поскольку скандхи в нём не создали  конструкты. Неконструируемая анупадисеса ниббана, конечная нирвана Тхеравады после смерти и распада скандх - такой же опыт.

Иначе Татхагата после смерти не существует, а учение Будды о конечной нирване рассудочно, недостоверно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Догмат "знание = атта" не прописан в Палийском каноне. 
> Это нововведение, ересь.


Ещё раз - никто не говорит, что знание=атта. Знание, мудрость (пання) появляется как результат практики Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Нововведение и ересь - это  самосущее, ни от чего не зависящее знание, остающееся после прекращения кхандх, которое Вы утверждаете. Такое знание = атта.

----------


## Германн

> Как это- "Татхагата есть знание"?


Татхагата проявляется как дхармы, а любая дхарма - вид знания, опыта. При этом, нельзя свести Татхагату к одной комбинации дхарм или к отдельной дхарме. В частности, нельзя указать на неконструируемую дхарму Ниббана и сказать: "вот Татхагата".
Татхагата всегда проявляется как дхармы, не существует кроме дхарм, и не стоит за дхармами. Он не является неизменным, застывшим; изолированным от пройденного пути; не является носителем дхарм.

В отличие от Татхагаты, атта как объект отрицания то, что "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm

----------


## Zom

Германн, может хватит уже ересь на форуме разводить? Людей не путайте pls.
Тем более, что вы не тхеравадин, о чём вам уже намекали, а значит заведомо неправильно понимаете традицию (на что вам опять же мильон раз уже указывали).

----------


## Dron

> Ещё раз - никто не говорит, что знание=атта. Знание, мудрость (пання) появляется как результат практики Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Нововведение и ересь - это  самосущее, ни от чего не зависящее знание, остающееся после прекращения кхандх, которое Вы утверждаете. Такое знание = атта.


Почему оставшееся после скандх знание обязательно должно быть самосущим?

----------

Германн (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Германн, может хватит уже ересь на форуме разводить? Людей не путайте pls.



Да, Герман, еще сбрейте брови pls.

+ татуировочку тайскую желательно намонстрячить

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Татхагата проявляется как дхармы, а любая дхарма - вид знания, опыта. При этом, нельзя свести Татхагату к одной комбинации дхарм или к отдельной дхарме. В частности, нельзя указать на неконструируемую дхарму Ниббана и сказать: "вот Татхагата".
> Татхагата всегда проявляется как дхармы, не существует кроме дхарм, и не стоит за дхармами. Он не является неизменным, застывшим; изолированным от пройденного пути; не является носителем дхарм.


Почему просто не сказать - Татхагата- имя, которым обозначают определенные дхармы?

----------


## Германн

> Нововведение и ересь - это  самосущее, ни от чего не зависящее знание, остающееся после прекращения кхандх, которое Вы утверждаете. Такое знание = атта.


Знание Ниббаны не самосущее, потому что не изолировано от пройденного пути, не отделено от предшествовавшей ему сантаны; потому что не является содержательно застывшим: "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".

Если анупадисеса ниббана не прямой опыт - Татхагата не мог знать о ней достоверно. Что вне прямого опыта, то в сфере гадательных рассудочных предположений.

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Почему просто не сказать - Татхагата- имя, которым обозначают определенные дхармы?


Потому что не сводится к одной и той же комбинации  дхарм или к застывшему опыту данного вида (вечному запаху фиалки и т.п.)

----------


## Dron

> Потому что не сводится к определённым дхармам или к застывшему опыту данного вида (вечному запаху фиалки и т.п.)


Имя не сводится?

----------


## Германн

> Имя не сводится?


Опыт не сводится = дхарма анатта (пуста).

----------


## Германн

> Германн, может хватит уже ересь на форуме разводить? Людей не путайте pls.
> Тем более, что вы не тхеравадин, о чём вам уже намекали, а значит заведомо неправильно понимаете традицию (на что вам опять же мильон раз уже указывали).


У Вас аргумент, как и у всех сектантов: кто не с вами - тот вас "не понимает". Несуществование Татхагаты после смерти, отсутствие в анупадисеса ниббане любого знания - ересь. Делаю об этом вывод исходя из получаемой из этой предпосылки дикой ахинеи, которая несовместима с ПК.

Достаточно и того, что Татхагату невозможно определить без знания. Если нет знания - нет Татхагаты. Отсутствие любого знания в анупадисеса ниббане противоречит ПК, означая несуществование Татхагаты после смерти.

----------


## Dron

> Опыт не сводится = дхарма пуста.


Ок, тогда пусть Татхагата будет именем определенного опыта.

----------


## Мария Петровна

Я поняла, Германн. Вы хотите сказать, что так как Будда не умер при жизни и не возвратился опять к живым, как это сделал иисус Христос, то все что лежит вне опыта Будды, в том числе и
нирвана за чертой смерти - только фантазии на тему...
Т.к. Будда сам не мог сказать ни себе, ни нам, его последователям, что же там происходит после прекращения тела, так как он сам не прекратил...
Спасибо, вы правы...
Опыт есть опыт...его нельзя подвергать сомнению.

----------


## Dron

> Тем более, что вы не тхеравадин, о чём вам уже намекали, а значит заведомо неправильно понимаете традицию


Классная связка)

----------


## Zom

> Классная связка)


Разумеется. А как вы хотели. Например, вот у вас в традиции тибетский буддизм написано. Представьте придёт православный сюда на форум и начнёт вам объяснять что вы все, тибетские буддисты на этом форуме, своей традиции не понимаете и не знаете кто такой Будда и т.д. и т.п. - а я вот знаю и сейчас вам всем объясню. Не смешно ли? ) Вот тем же самым и Германн тут у нас сейчас занимается. Удивляюсь как ещё не забанили ))

----------

Сергей Ч (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Разумеется. А как вы хотели. Например, вот у вас в традиции тибетский буддизм написано. Представьте придёт православный сюда на форум и начнёт вам объяснять что вы все, тибетские буддисты на этом форуме, своей традиции не понимаете и не знаете кто такой Будда и т.д. и т.п. - а я вот знаю и сейчас вам всем объясню. Не смешно ли? )


Верите-нет, с огромным интересом бы послушал. В режиме диалога, разумеется, с доказательствами и т.д.
Я бы и вас послушал, про тибетский буддизм, но вы же откажетесь наверняка...

----------


## Dron

> Представьте придёт православный сюда на форум


Некорректное сравнение, ведь мы же в разделе Общий форум.

----------


## Zom

Вполне корректное, тем более что тема о Тхераваде как раз-таки. 

А насчёт диалога - диалог уже много раз состоялся, с объяснениями и т.д. - где товарищу Германну тхеравадины объяснили несостоятельность его утверждений, но он продолжает упорствовать в доказательстве своих личных теорий и воззрений. Всё это перемалывать по 10 кругу смысла нет, а вот закончить ему свои срывы покровов уже давно бы пора.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему оставшееся после скандх знание обязательно должно быть самосущим?


Потому что в этом случае оно является независимым от тех самых скандх. Логично? ) Кстати, как Вы себе представляете это самое знание, отдельно от сознания? )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отсутствие любого знания в анупадисеса ниббане противоречит ПК, означая несуществование Татхагаты после смерти.


Если не сводить Татхагату к знанию, или опыту Ниббаны, как это делаете Вы, то никакого противоречия нет. ) В ПК Будда говорит о том, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже в этой самой жизни. Все Ваши попытки указать на Татхагату - вот это и есть противоречие ПК.

----------


## Dron

> Вполне корректное, тем более что тема о Тхераваде как раз-таки. 
> 
> А насчёт диалога - диалог уже много раз состоялся, с объяснениями и т.д. - где товарищу Германну тхеравадины


Не совсем верно, что есть некие "тхеравадины", якобы с общими убеждениями. У каждого свое понимание Тхеравады, если начать выяснять, переходить от общих тезисов к деталям. Поэтому и диалога "с тхеравадинами" не было, был диалог (если был)) с некоторыми участниками, носителями уникальных, неповторимых воззрений.

----------


## Dron

> Потому что в этом случае оно является независимым от тех самых скандх. Логично? ) Кстати, как Вы себе представляете это самое знание, отдельно от сознания? )


Не понял, ваши скандхи независимы от скандх Шакьямуни, он что, от этого самосущим стал?
Как представляю? Никак, непредставимо оно. Любое представление есть проекция сансарного опыта. Если этого не понимать, то рассуждать о Татхагате неполезно (уа-ха-ха!!!)))

----------


## Dron

> Вполне корректное, тем более что тема о Тхераваде как раз-таки.


О рациональности, что и выясняется опытным путем.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как представляю? Никак, непредставимо оно. Любое представление есть проекция сансарного опыта. Если этого не понимать, то рассуждать о Татхагате неполезно (уа-ха-ха!!!)))


Вот и я про то же. )) «Ты суслика видишь? — Нет. — И я нет. А он есть!»  :Big Grin:

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вот и я про то же. )) «Ты суслика видишь? — Нет. — И я нет. А он есть!»


Вы прошлые жизни свои видите?

Или свои глаза?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы прошлые жизни свои видите?


Нет, но это ведь не означает, что основываясь на этом, можно утверждать всё что угодно? ) Например сферическое знание в ваккуме. )

----------


## Dron

> Нет, но это ведь не означает, что основываясь на этом, можно утверждать всё что угодно? ) Например сферическое знание в ваккуме. )


Когда Будда говорил о полном прекращении страданий после паринирваны, он утверждал, или не утверждал таковое?Может, он пошутил?

----------


## Мария Петровна

Ссори, поясните для новичка, вот пришла у Будды нирвана, скандхи исчезли, хотя не понимаю слово "скандхи"...по русски что это?
Ну вот исчезло негативное омрачение, Мара...а что-то то осталось или ничего не осталось после Мары?
А тело исчезло, умерло, постарело, так остались 4 элемента, прах, откуда собственно тело и произошло - из элементов...
Стул исчез, сидок исчез...
о чем тогда вообще речь? Цель-то какая? Бодхичитта? Сострадание?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Когда Будда говорил о полном прекращении страданий после паринирваны, он утверждал, или не утверждал таковое?Может, он пошутил?


Не только утверждал, но и разъяснял почему это так, а не иначе. Думаю Вы и сами это знаете. А ещё он говорил о том, что Дхамма чиста, открыта, очевидна, цельна и непротиворечива. Когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде существования, наступающего после прекращения кхандх, которого Будда не утверждал.

----------


## Dron

> Не только утверждал, но и разъяснял почему это так, а не иначе. Думаю Вы и сами это знаете. А ещё он говорил о том, что Дхамма чиста, открыта, очевидна, цельна и непротиворечива. Когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде сущестования.


Ясным образом говорят о прекращении неясно чего, или о прекращении скандх?

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Предлагаю администрации закрыть тему, т.к. тема бестолковая, начиная с названия и заканчивая круговыми обмусоливаниями одним участником, своих ошибочных представлений о Дхамме.

----------

Zom (20.10.2012), Сергей Ч (20.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ясным образом говорят о прекращении неясно чего, или о прекращении скандх?


О прекращении  кхандх, которые и есть дуккха. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка.

----------


## Dron

> Предлагаю администрации закрыть тему, т.к. тема бестолковая, начиная с названия и заканчивая круговыми обмусоливаниями одним участником, своих ошибочных представлений о Дхамме.


Предлагаю не закрывать, т.к. название осмысленное (несмотря на нестандартный порядок слов), а ошибочно ли представление о Дхарме, и чье именно- пока не совсем ясно.

----------


## Dron

> О прекращении  кхандх, которые и есть дуккха. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка.


В чем отличие смысла ваших слов вот от этого:



> Никак, непредставимо оно. Любое представление есть проекция сансарного опыта.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В чем отличие смысла ваших слов вот от этого:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Никак, непредставимо оно. Любое представление есть проекция сансарного опыта.


Если Вы имели ввиду, что не утверждаете такое знание априори,  как это делает Германн, то никакого отличия нет. Но я понял эти Ваши слова, как однозначное утверждение некоего непредставимого знания, остающегося после прекращения сознания.  Агностическая позция по этому вопросу принимается. )

----------


## Zom

> Не совсем верно, что есть некие "тхеравадины", якобы с общими убеждениями.


Вполне есть - если не лень будет перечитать последние 40 страниц - то убедитесь в этом.

----------


## Dron

> Вполне есть - если не лень будет перечитать последние 40 страниц - то убедитесь в этом.


Урезанная цитата искажает смысл.

----------


## Мария Петровна

Скажите, про какие такие сканхи, кхандхи, дхармы вы говорите? И не отсылайте пожалуйста в Вики...
что прекращается с наступлением нирваны? 
по-русски кто может сказать, на пальцах? 
Зому, конечно, еще трудиться и трудиться, хотя он и проштудировал много сутт и книг....

----------


## Мария Петровна

> О прекращении  кхандх, которые и есть дуккха. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка.


все пределы языка сводятся тут к тому, что всовокупе тхервадины правы, а сказочники махаянисты - фантазируют...

и Сергей Чернявский, мне кажется, еще пару лет назад в традиции - Махаяна писал, а теперь своим стал, тхервадином...

Или мне память изменяет? Ссори..

----------


## Dron

> О прекращении  кхандх, которые и есть дуккха. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка.


Говорить о том, что страданий не будет- за пределами языка?

----------


## Dron

> И не отсылайте пожалуйста в Вики...


Почему?

----------

Федор Ф (20.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Скажите, про какие такие сканхи, кхандхи, дхармы вы говорите? И не отсылайте пожалуйста в Вики...
> что прекращается с наступлением нирваны? 
> по-русски кто может сказать, на пальцах? 
> Зому, конечно, еще трудиться и трудиться, хотя он и проштудировал много сутт и книг....


Ну, Zom, держитесь! Несокрушимая конкуренция грядет в лице Марии Петровны! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Хоть она и не знает, что такое кхандхи и дхаммы, это ей не помешает оценивать уровень участников со всей строгостью. Ох, чего только в жизни не бывает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Все пределы языка сводятся тут к тому, что всовокупе тхервадины правы, а сказочники махаянисты - фантазируют...


Махаянисты разные бывают. 




> И Сергей Чернявский, мне кажется, еще пару лет назад в традиции - Махаяна писал, а теперь своим стал, тхервадином...
> 
> Или мне память изменяет? Ссори..


Было дело. )

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Говорить о том, что страданий не будет- за пределами языка?


Нет. Ведь если кхандхи прекращаются, то не будет и страданий (дуккха), это не за пределами языка. )

----------


## Dron

Верно...Так почему же всякое бытие после паринирваны должно быть обязательно самосущим? Или вы уже так не считаете?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Верно...Так почему же всякое бытие после паринирваны должно быть обязательно самосущим? Или вы уже так не считаете?


Ну во-первых, я не считаю, что после париниббаны возможно какое-то бытие (бхава). А во-вторых: речь шла о знании, которое может существовать отдельно от кхандх в т.ч. от сознания.

----------


## Dron

> Ну во-первых, я не считаю, что после париниббаны возможно какое-то бытие (бхава). А во-вторых: речь шла о знании, которое может существовать отдельно от кхандх в т.ч. от сознания.


Во-первых, Будда не рекомендовал рассуждать, что после париниббаны возможно какое-то бытие (бхава) или нет, и вы посчитали, что из этого следует отсутствие всякого бытия?
Во вторых, почему знание вне скандх должно быть самосущим?

----------

Германн (21.10.2012), Кунсанг (20.10.2012), Мария Петровна (20.10.2012)

----------


## Мария Петровна

Люди, а когда вы словом "паранирбана" или "нирбана" собственно оперируете - то вы что подразумеваете?
Не свою ли собственную кончину? :EEK!: 

Вы знаете что такое пара-нирбана или где сейчас Будда?

----------


## Мария Петровна

Мне кажется, вы подразумеваете какой-то "конец"...смерть там Эга, тела даже - если уже "пара-пам....наступит.
Говорит же БТР уже много раз и одно и тоже по сто50десят раз - 
спокойствие, смирение, уравновешенность....жить по средствам, не делать никому зла..
вот и вся нирвана внутри уже наступит..а дальше потом сам Будда не давал никому наставлений...

----------


## Dron

> Вы знаете что такое пара-нирбана


Нет.

----------

Мария Петровна (20.10.2012), Федор Ф (20.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Во-первых, Будда не рекомендовал рассуждать, что после париниббаны возможно какое-то бытие (бхава) или нет, и вы посчитали, что из этого следует отсутствие всякого бытия?


Что касается бхавы, то тут Вы ошибаетесь. Насчёт бытия Будда говорил однозначно, - любое существование (бхава) неизбежно связано со страданием. Совершенного счастья не существует в любой форме существования. Как говорит Будда в Ангуттара Никае:

_«Подобно тому, как даже мельчайшая частица фекалий отвратительно пахнет, то точно также «пахнет» даже всего лишь миг существования, длящийся не дольше щелчка пальцами»._ (АН 1.18)




> Во вторых, почему знание вне скандх должно быть самосущим?


_«Когда есть это, есть то. С возникновением этого, возникает то.
 Когда этого нет, нет и того. С прекращением этого, прекращается то»._

Если с прекращением кхандх, знание таки остаётся, то разве оно не самосущее в таком случае?

----------

Леонид Ш (20.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну, Zom, держитесь! Несокрушимая конкуренция грядет в лице Марии Петровны


Хаха)) Ну я думаю всё-таки Петровне потрудиться в итоге придётся побольше, чем мне )))

----------

Федор Ф (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Что касается бхавы, то тут Вы ошибаетесь. Насчёт бытия Будда говорил однозначно, - любое существование (бхава) неизбежно связано со страданием


Любое существование, или любое существование со скандхами? Или все-таки любое?







> Если с прекращением кхандх, знание таки остаётся, то разве оно не самосущее в таком случае?


То знание, о котором идет речь, скандхам никогда не принадлежало, оно возникло после прекращения нама-скандх (как минимум). Будда же не сансарное божество, все аспекты бытия которого порождены кармой и невежеством.
Или вы считаете, что знание Будды было частным случаем скандх, порожденных омрачением?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Нет. Ведь если кхандхи прекращаются, то не будет и страданий (дуккха), это не за пределами языка. )


И отсутствие страданий это Нирвана, которая еще описывается положительно как счастье, остров, покой и т.д. Во-вторых Будда нигде не говорит, что достижение состояния татхагаты это аннигиляция. Первые слова - отсутствие страданий. Они сами по себе означают, что в отсутствие страданий, что-то присутствует. Это что-то подразумевается счастье. И тут явное противоречие с теорией полного исчезновения сознания. Будде было бы проще сказать: НИрвана это полное отсутствие чего-либо, включая страдания сансары. Однако нет. Сказано лишь о Нирване, что это отсутствие страданий. Из этих двух слов видно что НИрвана это не голое прекращение всего бытия, поскольку есть поддержка далее, что Нирвана это счастье. То есть отсутствие страданий и в то же время счастье. Ничто же не может быть счастьем, потому что счастье некому будет испытывать. Не будет уже сознания, которое бы испытывало счастье, поэтому и счастья не может никакого быть и Нирваны не может быть потому что определение Нирвана становится неприменимым к тому чего нет. Нельзя назвать ничто чем-то положительным. Тогда определение Нирваны как счастья становится ложным. Но это не так и Будда не мог назвать ничто счастьем. Как не может быть никакого счастья у стула. Отрежь у него ножку и ему будет ни больно ни радостно, там нет сознания. ПОскольку Будда нигде не говорил что с достижением высшей Нирваны Татхагата исчезает во первых, во-вторых НИрвана также описывается положительно как покой и счастье, в третьих говорится что, что Нирвана это отсутствие страданий а не полное ничто. Из этого следует больше, что с достижением высшей Нирваны не прекращается поток сознания.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Что касается бхавы, то тут Вы ошибаетесь. Насчёт бытия Будда говорил однозначно, - любое существование (бхава) неизбежно связано со страданием. Совершенного счастья не существует в любой форме существования. Как говорит Будда в Ангуттара Никае:


Это имеется в виду загрязненное существование сансарное. Есть внесансарное бытие. Это в Махаяне.

----------


## Кунсанг

Плюс эти слова Будды из сутры ПК про полное освобождение - ОН ЗНАЕТ: "Полностью освобожден". Поскольку сутры ПК прямо излагают суть дела, то это предложение все объясняет. При достижении полного освобождения если происходит уничтожение полное сознания, то слова - ЗНАЕТ, это ложные слова. Ничто не может что-то там знать- освобожден или не освобожден. Но поскольку слово Будды не может быть ложным, то слова - ЗНАЕТ, что освобожден, говорят о том, что с достижением высшей Нирваны сознание остается. Это очевидно из этих слов.

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Любое существование, или любое существование со скандхами? Или все-таки любое?


Функционирование кандх - это и есть существование. 




> То знание, о котором идет речь, скандхам никогда не принадлежало, оно возникло после прекращения нама-скандх (как минимум). Будда же не сансарное божество, все аспекты бытия которого порождены кармой и невежеством.
>  Или вы считаете, что знание Будды было частным случаем скандх, порожденных омрачением?


Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды" (танха) и прекращается из-за мудрости (пання). И "жажда", и мудрость не находятся где-то вне Пяти Совокупностей. По этому поводу Будда говорит:  _"Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира"_. 
Поэтому мне не совсем понятно, о каком знании вне кхандх Вы говорите. То, что кхандхи пробуждённого не содержат больше омрачений, способных поддерживать повторное становление, не означает, что мудрость (пання) возникает где-то вовне.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Мария Петровна

Кунсанг, все это правильно, но есть у меня подозрение, и не дай бог оно оправдается - что:
что эта "нирвана" до смерти - да, ты есть, очень счастлив, спокоен, равностен, нет ни гнева, ни зависти, ни выпячивания себя на фоне новичков...- все это гуд...нирвана есть! При жизни.
И ее достичь - можно.
А вот что будет действительно после смерти? Бардо.
Какое оно?

----------


## Кунсанг

В Махаяне говорится о нескольких уровнях сознания. После смерти грубое сознание растворяется в тонком сознании, которое уже покидает тело и входит в бардо. Про бардо много книг есть. В бардо сознание очень острое, обладает ясновидением и т.д. Очень большими способностями по сравнению с грубым сознанием при жизни. Потом согласно карме это сознание входит в новое тело. И войдя в тело по истечении определенного времени снова из него равзорачивается более грубое сознание.

----------

Мария Петровна (21.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Плюс эти слова Будды из сутры ПК про полное освобождение - ОН ЗНАЕТ: "Полностью освобожден".  Но поскольку слово Будды не может быть ложным, то слова - ЗНАЕТ, что освобожден, говорят о том, что с достижением высшей Нирваны сознание остается. Это очевидно из этих слов.


Так есть два аспекта ниббаны. Первый - это полное прекращение загрязнений ума, которое также называется саупадисеса-ниббана, т.е. «ниббана с остаточными группами существования» или просто «ниббана с остатком». Это происходит в момент достижения архатства, т.е. идеальной святости. Вот здесь и появляется то самое знание об освобождении. 
Вторая стадия достижения ниббаны называется элементом ниббаны без остатка. Эта ниббана осуществляется арахантом после оставления тела – того, что называется смертью. После этого уже сложно сказать о том, что происходит с арахантом и с тем самым его знанием освобождения! )

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так есть два аспекта ниббаны. Первый - это полное прекращение загрязнений ума, которое также называется саупадисеса-ниббана, т.е. «ниббана с остаточными группами существования» или просто «ниббана с остатком». Это происходит в момент достижения архатства, т.е. идеальной святости. Вот здесь и появляется то самое знание об освобождении. 
> Вторая стадия достижения ниббаны называется элементом ниббаны без остатка. Эта ниббана осуществляется арахантом после оставления тела – того, что называется смертью. После этого уже сложно сказать о том, что происходит с арахантом и с тем самым его знанием освобождения! )


Тогда слова "ПОЛНОСТЬЮ освобожден" ложны. Ведь остается зло смерти и зло тела, которые еще не преодолены.

----------


## Dron

> Функционирование кандх - это и есть существование.


Это явно не то бытие, которое Будда не рекомендовал обсуждать. Бытие со скандхами однозначно обсуждаемо, и после паринирваны его однозначно нет, или у вас другое мнение?
Еще раз:

Будда не рекомендовал рассуждать, что после париниббаны возможно какое-то бытие (бхава) или нет, и вы посчитали, что из этого следует отсутствие всякого бытия?





> Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды" (танха) и прекращается из-за мудрости (пання). И "жажда", и мудрость не находятся где-то вне Пяти Совокупностей. По этому поводу Будда говорит:  _"Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира"_.


В данной цитате не говорится, что мудрость есть частный случай скандх, верно ведь?



> Поэтому мне не совсем понятно, о каком знании вне кхандх Вы говорите. То, что кхандхи пробуждённого не содержат больше омрачений, способных поддерживать повторное становление, не означает, что мудрость (пання) возникает где-то вовне.


Если мудрость есть скандха, тогда мудрость Будды у вас есть дуккха. Вот и приехали.

----------

Германн (21.10.2012), Кунсанг (20.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда слова ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ложны. Ведь остается зло смерти и зло тела, которые еще не преодолены.


Преодолены, ибо не будет больше новых рождений, следовательно и смерти, а к телу уже нет цепления (упаданы).

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Преодолены, ибо не будет больше новых рождений, следовательно и смерти, а к телу уже нет цепления (упаданы).


Еще не преодолены, ведь тело еще есть и смерть еще не наступила. А что там будет после высшей Нирваны это уже дальнейшее развитие событий.

----------


## Кунсанг

То есть Будда еще не достиг высшей посмертной Нирваны и говорит: "Я достиг высшей Нирваны" получается, что абсурдно.

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это явно не то бытие, которое Будда не рекомендовал обсуждать. Бытие со скандхами однозначно обсуждаемо, и после паринирваны его однозначно нет, или у вас другое мнение?


Будда не рекомендовал строить догадок о том, что происходит после прекращения бытия (функционирования кхандх). А о том, что есть некое иное бытие, которое не стоит обсуждать, он вроде ничего не говорил. Ибо если есть некий особый вид бытия (бхавы), то есть и особый вид рождения, если есть рождение, то есть и смерть и т.д.




> Если мудрость есть скандха, тогда мудрость Будды у вас есть дуккха. Вот и приехали.


Мудрость (пання) - это то, из-за чего дуккха прекращается. Больше ни для чего она не нужна, чтобы так отчаянно за неё держаться. ) На этот счёт Будда говорит следующее: 
_"Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него"._

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Будда не рекомендовал строить догадок о том, что происходит после прекращения бытия (функционирования кхандх).


Вот именно:
Будда не рекомендовал рассуждать, что после париниббаны возможно какое-то бытие (бхава) или нет, и вы посчитали, что из этого следует отсутствие всякого бытия?





> А о том, что есть некое иное бытие, которое не стоит обсуждать, он вроде ничего не говорил.


Ясно дело, не говорил. О сфере, в которой нет страданий? Конечно не говорил, с чего вы взяли?



> Ибо если есть некий особый вид бытия (бхавы), то есть и особый вид рождения, если есть рождение, то есть и смерть и т.д.


Из чего следует такой вывод? (если следует из чего-то)






> Мудрость (пання) - это то, из-за чего дуккха прекращается.


Сама мудрость- дуккха, или нет?

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда не рекомендовал рассуждать, что после париниббаны возможно какое-то бытие (бхава) или нет, и вы посчитали, что из этого следует отсутствие всякого бытия?


Ещё раз, к разделу неотвеченных вопросов (авьяката), относится происходящее с Буддой или Арахантом после париниббаны. Тогда как насчёт бхавы всё однозначно:

_«Бхава-ниродхо ниббанам»
 «Ниббана - это прекращение существования»_

(CН 12.68)




> Сама мудрость- дуккха, или нет?


Пання-четасика  --обусловленная дхамма, следовательно дуккха.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

ОТсюда текст http://nibbanadhatu.org/critics/72/vozrazheniya-3 Возражения против интерпретации теории анатты как небытия души (ч. 3)

Мири Альбахари | 11.01.08

Проблема париниббаны

Конечно, в контексте учения Будды не представляется возможным рассматривать эти сутты как средства буквального описания нирваны: на мой взгляд, цель этих текстов состояла в сохранении идеи «срединного пути», предупреждающей последователей от того рода ошибок, которые могли бы увести их в сторону аннигиляционизма – вотчину позитивной доктрины анатты. Для того, чтобы обезопасить свои позиции «обитатели» этого «лагеря» вынуждены попросту игнорировать «утвердительные» сутры или же приуменьшать их значение. Так что нет ничего удивительного в столь малом количестве ссылок на соответствующие тексты: ведь позитивные доктрины получили весьма широкое распространение. Как оказалось, в равной мере невозможно (ниже я поясню, почему) объяснить достижение нирваны даже в несколько размытом смысле, т.е. просто как прекращение страдания, раз человеческая личность рассматривается лишь как временная структура, сформированная пятью совокупностями.



"Так, цитируя Асанкхата-самьютту из Самьютта-никаи, Тханиссаро указывает, что термин «ниббана» фигурирует здесь лишь в качестве одного из многих слов, употребляемых Буддой для описания конечной цели духовного прогресса. Вот их полный перечень: 

Бесформенное; конец; не имеющее истока; истинное; запредельное; тонкое; труднопостижимое зрением; не имеющее возраста; постоянство; нетленное; не имеющее черт; покой; бессмертие; утончённое; блаженство; утешение; истощение желания; удивительное; чудесное; безопасное; безопасность; ниббана; отсутствие боли; бесстрастное; чистое; избавление; непривязанность; остров; кров; гавань; прибежище; окончательное".

"«Сознание» (или «осознанность») – таковы термины, используемые для обозначения Атмана в традиции Упанишад. В буддийской же литературе слово «сознание» связано с теми непостоянными, ориентированными на объекты разновидностями сознания, которые формируют один из элементов скандх. Сторонники позитивной интерпретации полагают, что таковые являются всеми типами сознания, о коих мог говорить Будда. Однако Тханиссаро обращает внимание читателя на ряд сутт, способных поставить под сомнение такого рода воззрения [36]. Среди них, в частности, фигурирует Бахуна-сутта из Ангуттара-никаи, говорящая об «осознанности» (или «уме» в другом переводе), которая избавляется от цикла рождения и смерти. Эта «осознанность» (которая познаёт страдание), однозначно не затрагивается страданием – в отличие от сознания обусловленных совокупностей:

«Освободившийся, отделившийся и избавившийся от десяти вещей, Татхагата пребывает с неограниченной осознанностью, о Бахуна. От каких десяти? Освобождённый, отделённый и избавившийся от формы… ощущения… распознавания… формирующих факторов… сознания… рождения… старения… смерти… боли… скверны, он пребывает с неограниченной осознанностью. Подобно лотосу – красному, голубому или белому, рождённому и выросшему в воде, но возвышающемуся над ней так, что никакая вода не прилипает к нему, Татхагата, освобождённый, отделённый и избавившийся от этих десяти вещей, пребывает с неограниченной осознанностью» [37].

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Буддизм пришел на основе индуизма, на основе Вед и тогдашнего учения о дживах, о вечно неумирающих душах...


Индуизма тогда еще не было. Был брахманизм, учение о ритуалах.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Скажите, про какие такие сканхи, кхандхи, дхармы вы говорите? И не отсылайте пожалуйста в Вики...
> что прекращается с наступлением нирваны? 
> по-русски кто может сказать, на пальцах? 
> Зому, конечно, еще трудиться и трудиться, хотя он и проштудировал много сутт и книг....


Что тут сказать:

----------


## Dron

> Ещё раз, к разделу неотвеченных вопросов (авьяката), относится происходящее с Буддой или Арахантом после париниббаны. Тогда как насчёт бхавы всё однозначно:
> 
> _«Бхава-ниродхо ниббанам»
>  «Ниббана - это прекращение существования»_
> 
> (CН 12.68)


Резюмирую: происходит что- нибудь после прекращения дуккхи или нет, обсуждать не рекомендуется. Годится?




> Пання-четасика  --обусловленная дхамма, следовательно дуккха.


Усилим момент. Выходит, все до единого составляющие опыта Будды- дуккха, верно?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Резюмирую: происходит что- нибудь после прекращения дуккхи или нет, обсуждать не рекомендуется. Годится?


Годится.





> Усилим момент. Выходит, все до единого составляющие опыта Будды- дуккха, верно?


Нет, есть же ещё дхамма ниббана, познаваемая Буддой и Архатом уже при жизни.

----------


## Zom

Всё-таки можно пообсуждать что остаётся после смерти архата ))
Вот в этой сутте Будда упоминает, что после смерти архата остаются только лишь телесные останки (а всё остальное гаснет)  -)

http://what-buddha-taught.net/Books9...gasamyutta.htm

"When he feels a feeling terminating with the body, he understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with the body.’ When he feels a feeling terminating with life.’ He understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with life’. He understands: ‘With the break-up of the body, following the exhaustion of life, all that is felt, not being delighted in, will become cool right here; *mere bodily remains will be left*.’

"Suppose, bhikkhus, a man would remove a hot clay pot from a potter’s kiln and set it on smooth ground: its heat would be dissipated right there and potsherds would be left. So too, when he feels a feeling terminating with the body, he understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with the body.’ When he feels a feeling terminating with life.’ He understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with life’. He understands: ‘With the break-up of the body, following the exhaustion of life, all that is felt, not being delighted in, will become cool right here; mere bodily remains will be left.’ 

Так что вот он, господа этерналисты, ваш Татхагата Послесмертный - кучка пепла ,)

А это эпилог из МН22:

И он слышит как Татхагата или ученик Татхагаты обучает Дхамме ради уничтожения всех воззрений о «я», решимостей, пристрастий, тенденций и одержимостей; ради прекращения всех формаций; ради оставления всех обретений; ради окончания жажды; ради бесстрастия, прекращения, Ниббаны. Мысль приходит к нему: «Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!» Он горюет и мучается, рыдает, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим. Таким образом может быть волнение по поводу того, что внутренне не наличествует».

----------

AlexТ (20.10.2012), Леонид Ш (21.10.2012), Митяй (20.10.2012), Сергей Ч (20.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Из лекции на сайте Тхеравада в Москве http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/208

The popular interpretation of the term anupādisesā Nibbānadhātu leaves room for some absolutist conceptions of an asaṅkhata dhātu, unprepared element, as the destiny of the arahant. 	

Распространенная интерпретация термина «anupadisesa Nibbanadhatu» оставляет простор для некоторых абсолютистских концепций по поводу «asankhata dhatu», не конструированного элемента, как удела Арахата.	Комментировать>>

After his parinibbāna, he is supposed to enter this particular Nibbānadhātu. 	
Предполагается, что после Париниббаны он входит в это примечательное Nibbanadhatu.	Комментировать>>

But here, in this discourse, it is explained in just one sentence: Tassa idheva, bhikkhave, sabbavedayitāni anabhinanditāni sītibhavissanti, "in the case of him" (that is the arahant) ", O! monks, all what is felt, not having been delighted in, will cool off here itself."	
Но в этой беседе это объяснено лишь в одном смысле: « Tassa idheva, bhikkhave, sabbavedayitani anabhinanditāni sitibhavissanti», «Что касается его» (т.е. Арахата) «, о монахи, все прочувствованное, не будучи услаждаемым, охладевает здесь само по себе.»	Комментировать>>

This cooling off happens just before death, without igniting another spark of life. 	Это охлаждение происходит непосредственно перед смертью, без высечения очередной искры жизни.	Комментировать>>

When Māra comes to grab and seize, the arahant lets go. 	Когда Мара приходит схватить и повязать, Арахат уже на воле.	Комментировать>>

The pain of death with which Māra teases his hapless victim and lures him into another existence, becomes ineffective in the case of the arahant. 	Боль смерти, которой Мара дразнит свою незадачливую жертву, ввергая ее в следующее существование, теряет свою эффективность в случае Арахата.	Комментировать>>

As he has already gone through the supramundane experience of deathlessness, in the arahattaphalasamādhi, death loses its sting when at last it comes. 	Поскольку он уже прошел через сверхмирской опыт Бессмертного [элемента] в arahattaphalasamadhi, то когда смерть, наконец, приходит, она лишается своего жала.	Комментировать>>

The influx-free deliverance of the mind and the influx-free deliverance through wisdom enable him to cool down all feelings in a way that baffles Māra.	Свободное от скверн освобождение ума и освобождение через мудрость запускают в нем охлаждение всех чувств, ставя Мару в тупик.	Комментировать>>

So the arahant lets go of his body, experiencing ambrosial deathlessness. 	Так, по оставлении своего тела, Арахат переживает сверхмирское бессмертие.

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

Естественно бессмертие. Ведь нечему и некому больше рождаться, существовать и умирать.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Естественно бессмертие. Ведь нечему и некому больше рождаться, существовать и умирать.


Ничто переживает бессмертие? Да еще и сверхмирское. Бессмертие вообще то означает жизнь.

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Бессмертие вообще то означает жизнь.


У Будды не означает ,) У него всё дословно - "Без-Смертие" (нет больше смертей).

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> У Будды не означает ,)


Это не у Будды, а у вас не означает)

----------


## Zom

> Это не у Будды, а у вас не означает)


У Будды. Канон почитайте и увидите. В частности, вполне достаточно будет даже всего лишь вдумчиво и несколько раз прочитать вышеупомянутый фрагмент сутты.

А насчёт вечной жизни - это вам в христианство или в ислам -)

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Годится.


При этом прекращение дуккхи явно подлежит обсуждению. Годится?







> Нет, есть же ещё дхамма ниббана, познаваемая Буддой и Архатом уже при жизни.


Т.е. при жизни они испытывают прекращение дуккхи на момент познания этой дхармы?

----------


## Dron

> Всё-таки можно пообсуждать что остаётся после смерти архата ))
> Вот в этой сутте Будда упоминает, что после смерти архата остаются только лишь телесные останки (а всё остальное гаснет)  -)
> 
> http://what-buddha-taught.net/Books9...gasamyutta.htm
> 
> "When he feels a feeling terminating with the body, he understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with the body.’ When he feels a feeling terminating with life.’ He understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with life’. He understands: ‘With the break-up of the body, following the exhaustion of life, all that is felt, not being delighted in, will become cool right here; *mere bodily remains will be left*.’
> 
> "Suppose, bhikkhus, a man would remove a hot clay pot from a potter’s kiln and set it on smooth ground: its heat would be dissipated right there and potsherds would be left. So too, when he feels a feeling terminating with the body, he understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with the body.’ When he feels a feeling terminating with life.’ He understands: ‘I feel a feeling terminating with life’. He understands: ‘With the break-up of the body, following the exhaustion of life, all that is felt, not being delighted in, will become cool right here; mere bodily remains will be left.’ 
> 
> ...


Ну, вот, а вы говорили о каком то мифическом единстве тхеравадинов в плане воззрения. В итоге- с прекращением скандх прекращается вообще все, верно?

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Как может исчезнувший!!! архат переживать бессмертие сверхмирское вы можете объяснить?

----------

Германн (21.10.2012), Мария Петровна (21.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> При этом прекращение дуккхи явно подлежит обсуждению. Годится?


Конечно, ведь именно этому Будда и учил. ) _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_




> Т.е. при жизни они испытывают прекращение дуккх=и на момент познания этой дхармы?


Как объясняет просветлённая монахиня Ваджира (СН 5.10), чувствовать себя архатом означает испытывать, как страдание возникает и тут же угасает, и это же подтверждается Буддой в Каччаянаготта сутте (СН 12.15).  Так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны. 
Вприницпе, состояние ниродха-самапатти ("прекращение восприятия и чувствования"), достигаемое архатом при жизни равно состоянию ниббаны после смерти.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Так что вот он, господа этерналисты, ваш Татхагата Послесмертный - кучка пепла ,)


Эх, как вы жестоки...

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, ведь именно этому Будда и учил.


Выходит, что Татхагата не тождествен скандхам, ибо бытие или небытие первого обсуждать не рекомендуется, а скандх- еще как рекомендуется. Годится?

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Эх, как вы жестоки...


В этом плане, дзенцы ещё жестче..  слышали ведь про палочку для подтирки? )

----------

Zom (20.10.2012), Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Выходит, что Татхагата не тождествен скандхам, ибо бытие или небытие первого обсуждать не рекомендуется, а скандх- еще как рекомендуется. Годится?


Да, Татхагата не тождественен скандхам, но и не является чем-то за их пределами. Обсуждать бытие того, незнаю чего, не рекомендуется, да. )) 
Обсуждать скандхи - годится.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> В этом плане, дзенцы ещё жестче..  слышали


Зому я  написал "как вы жестоки", а не "как вы жестки", здесь есть разница.
"Жестокость" подразумевает такие моменты: 
1) публичное опровержение идолов ложной религии
2) несение истины в концентрате
3) прочая неумолимость 
4) непонимание, что только что сам впрямую проигнорировал крайне добрый совет Будды не строить теорий про его посмертное существование, сказав про Татхагату как про удобрение (по типу золы).


+ советую вам подредактировать пост про то, кем считают Татхагату, якобы, дзенцы.
Ведь то, что может быть воспринято вне контекста, так и будет некоторыми воспринято. Надеюсь, я ясно выразился.

----------

Кузьмич (21.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Так ведь нород хочет, чтоб татхагата летал на облаке и ниспосылал им всякую благодать и помощь, аки Яхве.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Zom (20.10.2012), Арису Кеншин (28.10.2012), Леонид Ш (21.10.2012), Сергей Ч (20.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да, Татхагата не тождественен скандхам, но и не является чем-то за их пределами. Обсуждать бытие того, незнаю чего, не рекомендуется, да. )) 
> Обсуждать скандхи - годится.


Ок. Татхагата для вас- незнамо кто?

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Так ведь нород хочет, чтоб татхагата летал на облаке и ниспосылал им всякую благодать и помощь, аки Яхве.


И?

----------


## Вантус

Жырнота, Дрон?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ок. Татхагата для вас- незнамо кто?


С позиции относительной истины, Татхагата - это исторический Будда Шакьямуни, имевший физическое тело и проповедовавший Дхамму на благо богов и людей. «Так ушедший» или «так пришедший» - это эпитет Будды, который он использовал, говоря о самом себе. 
Что касается рассмотрения Татхагаты с позиции абсолютной истины, то Вы правы. )

----------


## Dron

> Жырнота, Дрон?


Сам-то как считаешь, гений?
Грезить о небесах и копить заслуги на несколько порядков перспективнее выхватывания потенциально шоковых моментов из контекста.

----------


## Dron

> С позиции относительной истины, Татхагата - это исторический Будда Шакьямуни, имевший физическое тело и проповедовавший Дхамму на благо богов и людей. «Так ушедший» или «так пришедший» - это эпитет Будды, который он использовал, говоря о самом себе. 
> Что касается рассмотрения Татхагаты с позиции абсолютной истины, то Вы правы. )


Давно хотел поинтересоваться: вы активно юзаете понятия двух истин. Они присутствуют в Тхераваде, или это ваша инновация?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Давно хотел поинтересоваться: вы активно юзаете понятия двух истин. Они присутствуют в Тхераваде, или это ваша инновация?


Присутствуют.

----------


## Dron

> Присутствуют.


Их определение совпадает с определением таковых в МП?

----------


## Zom

> Эх, как вы жестоки...


Как сказал Путин, _"какой тост, такой и напиток"_ ,)

----------


## Dron

> Как сказал Путин, _"какой тост, такой и напиток"_ ,)


В смысле- одинаково хреновы оба, или одинаково офигительны? Определитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Мария Петровна

Че-то вы до ручки дошли уже, ребята...
Читаете вроде одни книги, одни сутры, пользуетесь одинаковыми словами - а винегрет у всех разный, понимание у всех в мозгах разнится...
Странно это. Ведь правда - абсолютная - одна...
Или их обе???

----------


## Мария Петровна

В конце концов придете к Создателям - Яб-Юм...

или черви, палочка с гагном и аромат частицы всепоглощающего Абсолютного гагна притягивают больше?

ох уж это монашество....

----------


## Леонид Ш

Майя П. вы ли это? Опять в больничке интернет появился?

----------

Bob (22.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Да, Татхагата не тождественен скандхам, но и не является чем-то за их пределами. Обсуждать бытие того, незнаю чего, не рекомендуется, да. )) 
> Обсуждать скандхи - годится.


Татхагата тождествен скандхам, если с их распадом любое знание Татхагаты прекращается, а объективно сущая Ниббана продолжает независимое существование. Татхагата не тождествен скандхам, если на смену скандхам приходит Ниббана как опыт, а дхармовость остаётся безначальной.

----------


## Германн

> _«Бхава-ниродхо ниббанам»
>  «Ниббана - это прекращение существования»_
> 
> (CН 12.68)


Бхава - это только кармически обусловленное, конструируемое становление. Ниббана есть, но Ниббана не бхава, не становление.

----------


## Германн

Ниббана это аматапада – бессмертие. Сын бесплодной женщины не бессмертен, есть разница между бессмертием и несуществованием (либо уничтожением). Если любое знание уничтожается, это абхава (голое небытие) Татхагаты, а не бессмертие. 

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/bodhi/nibbana.html
"Чтобы избежать такого однобокого представления Будда также описывает ниббану в положительных терминах. Он представляет ниббану как наивысшее счастье, совершенное блаженство, умиротворение, освобождение, свобода. Он называет ниббану островом свободным от страданий, на который могут высадиться существа. Для существ, которые беспомощно уносятся в сторону океана старости и смерти, это защищенное и безопасное место. 
Ниббана также названа пещерой, которая предоставляет укрытие от рождений и смертей; сотоянием охлаждения, прохладой, вызванной угасанием огней жадности, ненависти и заблуждения." Бхикку Бодхи.

----------


## Германн

Будда говорил, что учит о страдании и прекращении страдания. Что необоснованно расширяется на БФ до учения об отсутствии всякого знания. "Прекращение страдания" и "отсутствие любого знания" не одно и то же. Напротив, прекращение страдания требует знания, и притом достоверного - чтоб учить о нём как об Истине, а не о своём рассудочном предположении, не проверенном опытом.

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/nya...a/sariputt.htm
"Град Ниббаны, нестареющий, неумирающий, мирный, счастливый, утишающий жар, безопасный, в который вступили сотни тысяч Будд – я также вступлю в него вскоре" - сказал Шарипутра.

----------


## Zom

Вам ещё не надоело? ))

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Вантус (21.10.2012), Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Ниббана не является вершиной бытия:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn01.htm
"Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое "я", которое, всецело преодолев уровень отсутствия чего бы то ни было, достигает уровня, где нет ни сознания, ни отсутствия сознания, и мыслит: "Это несет покой, это возвышенно".

Нет упаданы (зацикленности на своём состоянии), нет  непрерывной самооценки. Ниббана не сводится только к отсутствию страдания и переживанию этого в опыте.

----------


## Германн

"Вера - зерно, воздержание - дождь, 
Мудрость - ярмо и плуг мой, 
Стыд - мое дышло, упряжь - мысль, 
Память - мой кнут и лемех. 

В речи и действиях сдержан я, 
В еде и питье умерен, 
Правдой прополку делаю я, 
Кротость - мое спасенье. 

Мужество - вот мои быки, 
Что везут к отдохновенью, 
Что, не сворачивая, бегут 
Туда, где нет печалей. 

Вот как пашется эта пашня. 
Родит же она бессмертие. 
Вспашешь такую пашню, 
Избавишься от страданий. 

И тогда брахман Касибхарадваджа, наложив в большую бронзовую чашу сваренной на молоке рисовой каши, поднес ее Блаженному со словами: 

- Отведай каши, почтенный Готама! Воистину почтенный Готама - пахарь, ибо он пащет пашню, которая приносит бессмертие".

----------


## Германн

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn01.htm
"Таковы, монахи, эти вещи – глубокие, трудные для рассмотрения, трудные для постижения, несущие покой, возвышенные, недоступные рассудку, тонкие, ведомые лишь мудрецам, – которые *возглашает сам Татхагата, познав их и увидев собственными глазами* и, поистине, ради которых следует произносить надлежащую хвалу Татхагате".

Всё, о чём учил Татхагата, исходит из его прямого опыта. Анупадисеса ниббана - тоже опыт.

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn13.htm
"Итак, Васеттха, эти брахманы, сведущие в трех ведах, способны проповедовать путь к соединению с тем, чего *не знают и не видят*: "Этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой". А такого быть не может. Подобно тому, Васеттха, как в веренице слепых, держащихся друг за друга, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит, точно так же, Васеттха, и в словах брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, как в веренице слепых, *ни первый не видит*, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит. И слова этих брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми". 

Если знание не подкреплено прямым опытом, оно тщетно.

----------

Мария Петровна (21.10.2012)

----------


## Fuerth

> А, простите, что значит переживается как материя? Материи самой-по-себе нет. Есть, как известно, махабхуты (которые и называются обобщающим термином "материя") - постоянно изменяющиеся дхаммы огня-воды-ветра-земли - при том ни один из этих элементов не является постоянной характеристикой материи, а непрерывно возникает-наличествует-исчезает.


 Мы с Вами в параллельных плоскостях разговариваем. Думаю не стоит продолжать.

Но в ходе чтения темы у меня возникли пара вопросов, любопытно было бы узнать, Вашу точку зрения на них. Если Вы не против я задам их прямо тут:

1. Два существа востринимают, скажем, стеклянный шар. Есть ли в реальности нечто независимое от их восприятия. То, что и делает их восприятие более-менее одинаковым? Или, переформулируя, если бы теоретически(!) все существа осуществили бы ниббану, осталось бы в реальности то, что они воспринимали как этот шар?

2. Чем ниродха-самапатти отличается от удара ломом по голове с последующей отключкой? Любопытно, что очнувшиеся от такого удара не вступают в поток и об этом состоянии, даже как о высшем блаженстве не сообщают, хотя контраст с дуккой от ломящейся от боли головы должен быть сильним.

3. Чем плоха vibhava-tanha, кроме как что неверящие в перерождения думают, что таким образом можно уйти от проблем и то, что эти взгляды обычно подразумевают веру в "я", которое они и хотят уничтожить? (Для вторых, по идее, сообщение о несуществовании "я" должно быть нечто вроде благой вести - их задача значительно упрощается, т.к. объекта уничтожения и так нет)

----------

Германн (21.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> все существа осуществили бы ниббану, осталось бы в реальности то, что они воспринимали как этот шар?


Разумеется. По крайней мере в Тхераваде реальность внешнего мира признаётся как истина, а солипсизм считается ошибкой.




> Чем ниродха-самапатти отличается от удара ломом по голове с последующей отключкой?


Ответить не могу, не было ни первого опыта, ни второго ,) Но вообще, судя по каноническим текстам, ниродха достигается только в случае подготовленного ума. То есть такого ума, который обладает колоссальной чистотой и мощностью (в частности, есть, например, сутта, где сказано что после выхода из ниродхи у человека есть прекрасная возможность реализовать любые психические силы). В случае же с ломом ничего подобного не нужно, и вообще не факт, что сознание прекращается. Скорее - просто нарушается и сильно спутывается так, что человек в итоге ничего не помнит .) Я думаю не ошибусь, если скажу, что они кардинально отличаются друг от друга.




> Чем плоха vibhava-tanha


Тем, что это вид жажды. А пока есть жажда, прекращение существования невозможно.

----------

Fuerth (21.10.2012), Сергей Ч (21.10.2012)

----------


## Fuerth

4. Считали ли бы лично Вы благой целью немедленное самоубийство, если бы были уверены в том что сознание - продукт формы материи.

----------


## Zom

> 4. Считали ли бы лично Вы благой целью немедленное самоубийство, если бы были уверены в том что сознание - продукт формы материи.


Это вопрос из серии - а что бы вы сделали, если бы вдруг на вашу семью и детей в Гонолулу напали негры-каннибалы. 

Так вот - сначала нужно в такой ситуации оказаться, а там уже видно будет. Пока что я, например, не архат, и не лишён всевозможных видов жажды. Вот был бы архатом, вот тогда бы и поговорили ,)

----------

Fuerth (21.10.2012), Леонид Ш (21.10.2012), Сергей Ч (21.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Алагаддупама сутта: Пример с водяной змеёй.
http://vne-seti.ru/content/alagaddup...anoy-zmeyoy#p9
"Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего живого существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего живого существа".

Когда на БФ обсуждалось отличие анупадисеса ниббаны от смерти в понимании материализма, указывалось продолжение причинно-обусловленного становления после смерти, автоматически не приводящее к ниббане. Но в случае Архата разницы не будет: как живое существо, Архат будет уничтожен, его ждёт голое небытие. 

Будда такому не учил.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post508751
Материя, продолжающая своё независимое существование, не отменяет полного уничтожения живого существа со смертью (в материализме). Полное несуществование "я" уже при жизни - это полное несуществование живого существа, при объективном существовании материи (когда живое существо приравнивается к машине, к камню), то есть полное отрицание живого существа. 

Будда не отрицал живое существо. Не приравнивал Архата к камню.

----------

Кунсанг (21.10.2012), Мария Петровна (21.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

Германн, закругляемся. Я модераторам уже намекнул.
Заведите уже себе блог и там сами с собой и разговаривайте.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.10.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (21.10.2012), Сергей Ч (21.10.2012)

----------


## Fuerth

> Разумеется. По крайней мере в Тхераваде реальность внешнего мира признаётся как истина, а солипсизм считается ошибкой.


 Вы же не считаете что в этом ответе утверждаете нечто самосущее, не говоря уже об Атмане?
И кстати, как это вяжется с ответом "Материи самой-по-себе нет."?




> Ответить не могу, не было ни первого опыта, ни второго ,)


 Желаю Вам испытать первое (ниродха) и никогда - второе. ))




> Тем, что это вид жажды. А пока есть жажда, прекращение существования невозможно.


Ну так сообщение о отсутствии "я", по идее, должно эту жажду полностью удовлетворить...

----------


## Zom

> Вы же не считаете что в этом ответе утверждаете нечто самосущее, не говоря уже об Атмане?


Самосущее - нет конечно. Некоего независимого ни от чего шарика я не утверждаю ))




> И кстати, как это вяжется с ответом "Материи самой-по-себе нет."?


Мы с вами, как вы написали, видимо в разных плоскостях разговариваем  )) Прочитайте ещё раз что я имел в виду под "материи самой по себе нет".




> Желаю Вам испытать первое (ниродха) и никогда - второе. ))


Спасибо -)




> Ну так сообщение о отсутствии "я", по идее, должно эту жажду полностью удовлетворить...


Не совсем понял мысль.

----------


## Германн

Философский реализм, в форме атомизма: учение о самостоятельно существующих, со своей стороны, элементах, к которым сводится реальность. Материалистический атомизм, как и реалистическое понимание дхарм есть философский реализм.
В рамках такого воззрения, если смотреть поверхностно, живое существо со смертью уничтожается. Если анализировать глубже, живого существа нет уже при жизни, нет различия между жизнью и смертью. Человек не отличается от машины, от камня, человек настолько же мёртвый поток элементов. Жизнь это смерть: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post508752

Нет никакого знания, есть только элементы.
Будда такому не учил.

----------

